# Weekly Shounen Jump Discussion



## Reznor (Sep 16, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 16, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Selva (Sep 16, 2014)

Kishi talking about his stool sample


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 16, 2014)

The current lineup of the magazine is
One Piece (adventure battle)
Bleach (paranormal battle)
Gintama (comedy battle)
Kochikame (comedy)
Hunter x Hunter (hiatus adventure battle)
Toriko (adventure battle)
Nisekoi (romcom)
Haikyuu! (volleyball sports)
Psi Kusuo Saiki (comedy)
AssClass (I don't even know what to classify this as)
Shokugeki no Soma (cooking battle)
World Trigger (scifi battle)
Isobe Isobe Monogatari (historical comedy)
Hinomaru Sumo (Sumo Wresling sports)
My Hero Academia (super hero battle)
Kagamigami (mystery, battle)
Black Clover (battle) 
Ultra Battle Satellite (school delinquent. battle)
Straighten Up! (competitive dancing manga)
Lady Justice (superhero comedy manga) 
Devilyman (unsure what route it will take)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 16, 2014)

Also! I posted this in the Mitsukubi Condor thread a while back in response to somebody claiming that all Jump series getting cancelled is a more modern occurrence, and I thought I'd post it here as well.

Year Jump Success/Failures


Put this together awhile ago because I was bored. Thought I’d share. 
I started this list at 1997 since that was the debut of One Piece and began the era of modern Jump.

Big Success= 3 Or More Years (with the exception of Death Note because despite its short length it was huge)
Quasi Success= Ran for 1-2 Years (with the exception of Hatsukoi Limited because despite its short length it received an anime) 

1997
13 New Series
4 Big Success (Hanasaka Tenshi, I’’s, Leader Den Takeshi, One Piece)
1 Quasi Success (Meiryotei Gotoseijuro)
1 Mini-series (Cowa!)
7 Failures (Watashi no Kaeru-sama, Butsu Zone, Wrestling With Momoko, Merry Wind, Joka Joker, Cool: Rental Body Guard, Kirin: The Last Unicorn) 

1998
11 New Series
5 Big Success (Rookies, Whistle, Hunter x Hunter, Shaman King, Rising Impact)
1 Mini-series (Kajika)
5 Failures (Ei-Row, Shonen Tantei Q, Kappa Revolution, Base Boys, Boku wa Shonen Tantei Dan)

1999
13 New Series
3 Big Success (Hikaru no Go, Prince of Tennis, Naruto)
0 Mini-Series
10 Failures (Shinkaigyo, Yamato Gensoki, Shukyu-den, Daisuo Dice King, Bushizawa Receive, Mahhaheddo, Survibee, Childragon, ZombiePowder, Romancers)

2000
13 New Series
3 Big Success (Stone Ocean, Black Cat, Jaguar) 
1 Quasi Success (Bremen) 
1 Mini-series (Sandland) 
8 Failures (Tsurikkizu Pintaro, Sanjushi, Normandy Secret Club, Kaiser Spike, Rocket de Tsukinukero!, Junjo Pine, Lilim Kiss, Bakabakashino!)


2001
11 New Series
3 Big Success (Bobobo, Mr. Fullswing, Bleach) 
0 Quasi Success
7 Failures (Gun Blaze West!, Jushin Ikaritorajiro, Karasuman, Magician, I’m A Faker, Grand Vacan, Mononoke! Nyantaro, Sowaka)

2002
10 New Series
2 Big Success (Ichigo 100%, Eyeshield 21)
1 Quasi Success   (Pretty Face)
8 Failures (Sakuratetsu Taiwahen, Akkera Kanjincho, Shonen Espa Nejime, Number 10, Sword Breaker, AON, Ultra Red)

2003
11 New Series
0 Big Success 
1 Quasi Success (Buso Renkin)
10 Failures (Granada, Tattoo Hearts, Yamikami Kou, Santa!, Kicks Megamix, Gocchan desu!, Kanagawa Isonan Futengumi, Sengoku Rappaden Sasori, Thoroughbred to Yobanai de, Kannade)

2004
12 New Series
5 Big Success (Death Note, Gintama, Reborn! D. Gray Man, Muhyo and Roji)
0 Quasi Success
1 Exception (Steel Ball Run moved magazines) 
6 Failures (Live, Gedo the Unidentified Mysterious Boy, Muteki Tetsuhime Spin-chan, Shonen Guardian, Chijo Saisoku Seishun Takkyu Puyan, WaqWaq)

2005
9 New Series
1 Big Success (Neuro)
3 Quasi Success (Takaya, Mieru Hito, Taizo Moteo Saga)
1 Exception (Beshari Kurashi moved magazines)
4 Failures (Yuto, Kain, Kirihoshi, Odoboro Poruta)

2006
11 New Series
1 Big Success (To-Love Ru)
4  Quasi Success (Shinetsu BoBoBo, Maison Du Penguin,Mx0, P2 Pingpong
6 Failures (Tsugihagi Hyoryusakka, Takaya, Nazo no Murasame-kun, Over Time, Zan, Hand’s)
2007
11 New Series
1 Big Success (Sket Dance) 
3 Quasi Success (Samurai Usagi, Boku no Watashi, Hatsuoki Limited) 
7 Failures (Blue Dragon, Corrector M&Y, Junbor Balutronica, Volleyball Tsukai Godago, Boku no Watashi no Yusha Gaku, Hitomi no Catoblepas, Belmonde Le VisiteuR)

2008
13 New Series
4 Big Success (Nurahiyon no Mago, Toriko, Bakuman, Inumarudashi)
1 Quasi Success (Psyren)
8 Failures (K.O. Sen, Muddy, Shiritsu Poseidon Gakuen Kotobu, Bari Haken, Double Arts, Dogashi Kaden!, Chagecha, Asklepios) 

2009
14 New Series
3 Big Success (Kuroko no Basuke, Beelzebub, Medaka Box)
1 Quasi Success (Hokenshitsu no Shinigami) 
10 Failures (Meister, Bokke-san, Hoopmen, Akaboshi, Anedoki, Kagijin, Wasshoi! Waji Mania, Super Dog Rilienthal, Neko Wappa!, Shinseiki Idol Densetsu Kanata Seven Change)

2010
8 New Series
0 Big Success
1 Quasi Success (Enigma) 
7 Failures (Lock On!, Kiben Gakuha, Metallica Metalluca, Shonen Shikku, SWOT, Omagadoki Dobutsuen, Light Wing)

2011
10 New Series
1 Big Success (Nisekoi) 
2 Quasi Successes  (Magico, Kurogane)
7 Failures (Dois Sol, Marchen Oji Grimm, Sengoku Armors, Kikai Banashi Hanasaka Ikkyu,  ST&RS, Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa, Pakky!)

2012
13 New Series
4 Big Success (Haikyuu, Saiki Kuso no Sainan, AssClass, Shokugeki no Soma) 
0 Quasi Successes 
1 Miniseries (Koganeiro) 
8 Failures (Pajama na Kanojo, Koisome Momiji, Sensei no Bulge, Takamagahara, Retsu! Date Senpai, Cross Manage, Hungry Joker, Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san)

2013
11 New Series
1 Big Success (Isobe Isobe Monogatari)
2 Quasi Success (World Trigger, (Assuming it won’t make it past 3 years) Soul Catcher(S) (Transferred to bimonthly magazine Jump NEXT after a little over a year of serialization) 
1 Miniseries (Ginga Patrol Jaco)
6 Failures (Koisuru Edison, Mutou Black, Smoky BB, Kurokuroku, Hime-doll, Hachi, Koi no Cupid)

2014 (so far)
16 new series 
2 Big Success (Hinomarou Zumou, Boku no Hero Academia)
0 Quasi Success 
2 Mini-Series (Sore Ike! Yuugou-Kun, Moromono no Jijou)
14 Failures (Iron Knight, Tokyo Wonder Boys, iShoujo, Stealth Symphony, Illegal Rare, Mitsukubi Condor, Yoakemono, Sporting Salt, Hi-Fi Cluster, Judos, Takujo no Ageha, E-robot)

2015 (so far)
5 new series
0 Big Success
0 Quasi Success
0 Failures
5 Undermined (Gakyuu Houtei, Kagamigami, Black Clover, Rogy, Ultra Battle Satellite )


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 17, 2014)

That's really interesting to see. Should you get bored again, do a pre '97 list please 

And 2003 looks like a pretty bad year for new mangas!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 18, 2014)

*#43*
*Sporting Salt (Cover & Lead CP, New series by Yuuto Kubota)*
1. Boku no Hero Academia
2. One Piece
*Hi Fi Cluster (CP)*
3. Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
4. Toriko
*High Kyuu!! (CP)*
Juudouzu
5. Shokugeki no Souma
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (CP)*
6. Hinomaru Zumo
7. Bleach
8. Nisekoi
9. Gintama
10. Yoakemono
Isobe Isobee Monogatari 
Hontoni wa Nakattashi Betsuni Kowaku mo nai Hanashi (Oneshot)
Kochikame
11. Mitsukubi Condor
*Naruto, World Trigger, Hunter x Hunter (Absent)*

*#44*
*Cover: World Trigger
CP: Sporting Salt, Nisekoi, Terra Formars*
Gentle-kun by Koyama Yujiro (Oneshot)


----------



## Badalight (Sep 18, 2014)

Holy shit, is that a ranked chapter for BNHA? Regardless, seeing it at #1 is great.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 18, 2014)

Bleach higher than usual? What chapter are we talking about here?


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 19, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia has a bright future ahead, from chapter one I can tell it would've done well. It's 8 chapter ranked top 5 and the ninth chapter came first beating one piece? The Japanese probably likes it because of the western theme it gives off, something different than the average battle manga.


----------



## Word (Sep 19, 2014)

EVO said:


> Bleach higher than usual?


Nah, World Trigger and nardo are absent and HQ got a color page.
It's in the usual shithole.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 21, 2014)

I do have to say that this line-up is probably the best in years. So many succesful series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 22, 2014)

Jump+ magazine has launched.

I've already made threads for some of the new series.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha what's wrong with a large bed?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 22, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Haha what's wrong with a large bed?



I'd assume the studios aren't that big, he probably wants as much room as possible to work.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2014)

Kubo has seen the light.


----------



## Word (Sep 23, 2014)

Oda hypes Sabo even in anime.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Sep 23, 2014)

tenchar....


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 23, 2014)

Sabo's VA Norio Wakamoto confirmed?


----------



## Word (Sep 23, 2014)

Kid Sabo was voiced by nardo's seiyu. If it's her voicing adult him...


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 23, 2014)

Phosphor said:


> You guys need to learn to read between the lines! What he actually meant was that he is looking for a girl to fill the space. ( ?‿?)



T-that's what I was kind of getting toward


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 25, 2014)

*#44

World Trigger (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
Naruto
*High Kyuu!!*
*Sporting Salt (Color Page)*
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Boku no Hero Academia
Hinomaru Zumou
Hi-Fi Cluster
Shokugeki no Souma
*Nisekoi (Color Page)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Juudouzu
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Gintama
Toriko
Bleach
*Terra Formars (Color Page)*
Kochikame
Gentle-kun (One Shot)
Mitsukubi Condor
Yoakemono
*Hunter x Hunter, One Piece (Absent)*

*#45:
Cover & Lead CP: Kochikame
CP: Gintama, Nisekoi, Saikyo Jump 4 Pack (Gekikara! Karē ōji/Uchiha Sasuke no utsushi wa me-den/Nante fuddai! Farao-kun/Jisshoku! Usakichi-kun)*


----------



## Word (Sep 26, 2014)

One Piece is absent for 1 week and nardotrash suddenly gets to be first.

Another reason for OP not to have breaks, it's Japan's sacred guardian against shit taste.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 26, 2014)

all dat damage control already, damn the rustle is real


----------



## Word (Sep 26, 2014)

huh?

>sees nardo set and name

oh lawl


----------



## Badalight (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm assuming you're talking about Narutosssss. Got that guy on ignore.

What is Toriko doing so low though. Sad day.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 27, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about Narutosssss. Got that guy on ignore.
> 
> What is Toriko doing so low though. Sad day.



Agreed, it has been pretty amazing lately.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 30, 2014)

Word said:


> One Piece is absent for 1 week and nardotrash suddenly gets to be first.
> 
> Another reason for OP not to have breaks, it's Japan's sacred guardian against shit taste.



One Piece belongs in the same shit category with the rest of the Big 3.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 30, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> One Piece belongs in the same shit category with the rest of the Big 3.



Of course it does, big guy, of course it does 

Kubo's still rejoicing because of the working light in his bathroom


----------



## Word (Sep 30, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'm a tasteless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


I             agree.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 2, 2014)

How the hell is Toriko not no 1 like say every week for the last few months?

Im busy reading the latest arc and it honestly makes every running SJ manga im reading look kinda boring.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 2, 2014)

Kochi Kame (Cover, Lead Color,38th Anniversary)
1 - One Piece
2 - Boku no Hero Academia
3 - Ansatsu Ky?shitsu
4 - Shokugeki no S?ma
Sporting Salt
Gintama (Center Color)
5 - Hinomaru Zum?
6 -  World Trigger
Saikyo Jump Four Features (Gekikara! Karē ōji/Uchiha Sasuke no utsushi wa me-den/Nante fuddai! Farao-kun/Jisshoku! Usakichi-kun) (Center Color) 
7 - Naruto
8 - Haiky?!!
Hi Fi Cluster
Nisekoi (Center Color)
9 - Toriko
J?d?s
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
10 - Bleach
11 - Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
12 - Yoakemono
13 - Mitsukubi Condor


----------



## Word (Oct 2, 2014)

Sacred talisman of taste OP is back, and nardo is shot back in the shithole where it belongs.

World balance is restored.


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 2, 2014)

Naruto gets the cover next week.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 2, 2014)

Haikyuu and Toriko are far too low, but holy shit #2 - Boku no Hero Academia.

Is this series being reliably scanned yet?


----------



## Rax (Oct 2, 2014)

Hero Academy has only 1 chapter translated ck


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2014)

Naruto is officially ending in 5 weeks
New Murata chapter is up RAW


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 6, 2014)

The news in english :


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 6, 2014)

Mixed feelings about. Gonna be upset that one of the series that brought me into the anime/manga world is going to end.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 6, 2014)

That's gonna be a very fast final battle


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 6, 2014)

It went on for long enough. 

Seems like it's ending worse than I could have imagined if the true final fight, after a bunch of really weird fights, is only going to last a couple of chapters with something like a one chapter epilogue to show Naruto having fulfilled his dream.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think this is good for Oda at all.With Naruto and HxH out,I can see SJ making him take less and less breaks than before.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 6, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> I don't think this is good for Oda at all.With Naruto and HxH out,I can see SJ making him take less and less breaks than before.



Excuse me?
You do realize that it's SJ making him take the breaks. They care more about Oda's long term safety because they'd rather have a mildly inconsistent release schedule than not having the series be released at all.
It's the best selling manga OF ALL TIME. They aren't going to do something that will harm Oda and their wallets.


----------



## 8 (Oct 6, 2014)

uhm... good riddance. i guess.


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn first KnB, then HxH and now Naruto as well. Naruto has an average of 1.2 million per volume, so does HxH and KnB has an average of 850K per volume. The only series besides OP that gets close is Ass. They will lose a lot of revenue.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe they'll try to push Toriko and Bleach more, but SJ still has One Piece, Naruto may have been their biggest franchise in the West, but overall, OP still tops and gives them the most money. I'm actualy interested in seeing how the next generation of Shonen Battle mangas will be like, i'm hoping for a more consistent quality from start to finish, i'm also hoping to see some that don't go into inflated powers like the OP wannabes, Fairy Tail being a prime example. Small personal conflicts like some of the stuff in JoJo, Hunter X Hunter (i'm talking about the ones in York New, not Chimera Ants arc, where Meruem was a real beast), or Part 1 Naruto.


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 6, 2014)

With a good anime Assclass will be at least on the same level as Naruto. SnS too should sell easily above 500k with a good anime.
Haikyuu is already on its way to sell more than KnB.
They should be fine.

They have also some promising new mangas according to the rankings that won't be cancel anytime soon(My hero academia and Hinomaru sumo). We just have to see how their sales will evolve in the future.Sumo 1st volume sell was pretty mediocre, but so was KnB. As long as it goes strong in the poll rankings, it's in no danger.

I don't want them to push Toriko anymore. The first tentative was a disaster. They shouldn't have given the anime rights to fucking Toei. They better not cancel it, that's all.
And Bleach is patiently waiting its end at the bottom. The only effective way to push it again would be to restart the anime.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 6, 2014)

So it really ends this year!! An era is ending! Also one of the first mangas I read (although I've watched anime before, but still) but it's time to end it, in my opinion. 
Hopefully Bleach ends soon enough, too (yeah I know, I don't have to read it if I don't like it, blablabla, but I want to read it to the end ).



Urahara san said:


> Damn first KnB, *then HxH* and now Naruto as well. Naruto has an average of 1.2 million per volume, so does HxH and KnB has an average of 850K per volume. The only series besides OP that gets close is Ass. They will lose a lot of revenue.



Huh, are you saying HxH is ending too or that it's just going into hiatus again? 
And KnB ended? Might pick it up sometime then.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 6, 2014)

Bleach still sells relatively well, even if the ratings inside the magazine are usualy pretty low, Kubo's pace realy sucks, as it's going, i don't see it ending properly within less than a year or two. With the popular franchises that are ending i wonder how they'll try filling in the void, most new high concept series have been cancelled very fast due to a bad execution.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 6, 2014)

Indeed the end of an era.

Bet they REALLY regret giving Shingeki no Kyojin the push.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 6, 2014)

Any Hinomaru Sumo Chapters translated yet?

Really interested to see whether or not it's simply the kind of Manga only popular in Japan.I mean, Sumo?
On first glance it certainly isn't revolving around the most popular sport outside Japan.

Who knows, if done well it may make the sport better known and popular.


Now to imagine, Sumo Cosplays?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 6, 2014)

Danchou said:


> Indeed the end of an era.
> 
> Bet they REALLY regret giving Shingeki no Kyojin the push.



Well, it's not like SnK will go on for years on end. But yeah, of course they're regretting it 

Something will come up sooner or later, I guess. Though the manga industry as a whole will continue shrinking, I suppose. Unless there's a super-great manga coming up (or more) which will lead to its rebirth


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 6, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> So it really ends this year!! An era is ending! Also one of the first mangas I read (although I've watched anime before, but still) but it's time to end it, in my opinion.
> Hopefully Bleach ends soon enough, too (yeah I know, I don't have to read it if I don't like it, blablabla, but I want to read it to the end ).
> 
> 
> ...



We all know he'll be gone for at least 2 years. Even if he comes back earlier, it will just mean the next hiatus will be even longer.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 6, 2014)

The manga industry is shrinking?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 6, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> We all know he'll be gone for at least 2 years. Even if he comes back earlier, it will just mean the next hiatus will be even longer.



Okay, was just asking because I'm not reading HxH, so I'm not familiar with how many hiatuses that guy takes etc.



Powerful Lord said:


> The manga industry is shrinking?



I thought that was general knowledge...? Or am I sprouting bullshit? Please do correct me if I am, just thought that mangas in general aren't selling that well anymore...


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not sure, i had the idea the industry was growing worldwide since the early 2000s, it's always had more impressive sales than American Comics.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 8, 2014)

*Jump #46*
*Naruto (Cover/Lead Color)*
One Piece
Hinomaru Zumou
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Haikyuu
*Boku no Hero Academia (Center Color)*
Toriko
Judos
*Shokugeki no Soma (Center Color/23 pages)*
Nisekoi
Hi-Fi Cluster
Sporting Salt
Gintama
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
*Moromono no Jijou (Center Color, Mini Series, 21 pages)*
Kochikame
World Trigger
Isobe
Bleach
Mitsukubi Condor
Yoakemono

*Hiatus x Hiatus (Absent)

#47
Cover/Lead CP - One Piece
CP - Ansatsu Kyoushitsu, Bleach, Boku no Hero Academia*


----------



## 8 (Oct 8, 2014)

been absent for a while and now i can't recognize  half those titles. wow.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 8, 2014)

One Piece
Hinomaru Zumou
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Haikyuu
Boku no Hero Academia (Center Color)
Toriko

That's what I'm fucking talking about.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 8, 2014)

8 said:


> been absent for a while and now i can't recognize  half those titles. wow.



Hinomaru Sumo and Boku no Hero are recent big successes. They're pretty good reads as well.
Mitsukubi Condor, Yoakemono, Judos, Hi-Fi Cluster, and Sporting Salt are all just fodder series that will be cancelled soon.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 8, 2014)

Seems like they have decent faith in Judos, but I can't imagine it lasting very long.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 8, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Seems like they have decent faith in Judos, but I can't imagine it lasting very long.



Nah, it's common to see series fluctuate a lot around the ToC before dropping right to the bottom when they officially begin getting ranked. 
Despite being absolutely terrible though; Judos is the best out of this current batch of fodder.
Judos, Hi-Fi Cluster, and Sporting Salt are one of the biggest examples of pure fodder series I can think of in Jump in some time. The magazine is so crowded right now (especially with the successes of Sumo and Academia) that it doesn't have enough room for another big hit so they have to run fodder series every few cancellation rounds to give some room for some of their new successes to breathe.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 15, 2014)

Edit: This was a fake ToC.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 15, 2014)

Assclass on #2? =O


----------



## Badalight (Oct 15, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> Assclass on #2? =O



It's not ranked this week because it has a color page.

But even if it was, that's not surprising. It's always extremely high and has been #1 on numerous occasions.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 15, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> Assclass on #2? =O



Color pages aren't ranked.
I don't see what the big surprise is though, AssClass has been consistently in the top 2 since the beginning of its serialization.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 15, 2014)

No surprise. I'm just sharing the happiness.


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 16, 2014)

*Jump Issue #47*
One Piece (Cover & Lead Color Page)[/B]
Hinomaru Zumou
Shokugeki no Souma
*Assassination Classroom (Color Page)*
Naruto
Gintama
Hq!!
Sporting Salt
Nisekoi
*Boku no Hero Academia (Color Page)*
Toriko
Hi-Fi Cluster
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Bleach (Color Page)*
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Juudouzu
Kochikame
Moromono no Jiyo
World Trigger
Yoakemono
Mitsukubi Condor
*Hunter x Hunter (Absent)

Issue #48:
Cover & Lead CP: Hinomaru Zumou
CP: Hq!!, Isobe Isobee Monogatari
End: Moromono no Jiyo*


----------



## Rax (Oct 16, 2014)

Hero Academy


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh yeah and the cover ofcourse


----------



## Rax (Oct 16, 2014)

Any Halloween specials? :33


----------



## YonkoEnel (Oct 16, 2014)

World Trigger is doing pretty poor. I wonder how much will the anime provide?


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 16, 2014)

Rax said:


> Any Halloween specials? :33


Nope


YonkoEnel said:


> World Trigger is doing pretty poor. I wonder how much will the anime provide?


The anime is low budget, it sucks tbh.


----------



## YonkoEnel (Oct 16, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> Nope
> 
> The anime is low budget, it sucks tbh.



Even worse than Toriko, animation quality wise?


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 16, 2014)

YonkoEnel said:


> Even worse than Toriko, animation quality wise?


Hell yes.
(10char)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 16, 2014)

Eh, the World Trigger anime isn't even that bad.
While the technical production values are very very low, the series makes up for it with very competent direction, pacing, and music placement. 
In fact, I think it does a lot right, and I can see it being very popular with the demographic it's being aimed at.
I'm honestly enjoying it more than I did the manga (which I personally consider to be pretty mediocre).

At least it's watchable unlike some adaptations.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (Oct 21, 2014)

Four weeks left Kishi


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 21, 2014)

i wonder why Shima get a new editor so soon. I recall the last change was at the same time as Oda 3 or 4 months ago.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 21, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Eh, the World Trigger anime isn't even that bad.
> While the technical production values are very very low, the series makes up for it with very competent direction, pacing, and music placement.
> In fact, I think it does a lot right, and I can see it being very popular with the demographic it's being aimed at.
> I'm honestly enjoying it more than I did the manga (which I personally consider to be pretty mediocre).
> ...



It's done by Toei. Enough said.

Besides being faithful, it basically fails in every other aspect. An anime adaption should do far more than simply be faithful to its source material. Low production values completely butcher the series. It's not as bad as Toriko and recent OP episodes, but I wouldn't even call it watchable to be honest.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 21, 2014)

Badalight said:


> It's done by Toei. Enough said.
> 
> Besides being faithful, it basically fails in every other aspect. An anime adaption should do far more than simply be faithful to its source material. Low production values completely butcher the series. It's not as bad as Toriko and recent OP episodes, but I wouldn't even call it watchable to be honest.



Aren't you the guy who tried to claim that Toriko is a parody? 
Yeah. 

Also, while the animation is bad, the pacing and direction really isn't. Stop allowing other people to make up your opinions for you. I doubt you even watched the episodes and are solely judging it based on Toei and other peoples ignorant reactions.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

I rarely post in here, but I just want to know people's opinion on Boku no Hero Academia and its average ranking.  The series seems to me like it has a lot of potential, so I wanted to know if its popular.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 22, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I rarely post in here, but I just want to know people's opinion on Boku no Hero Academia and its average ranking.  The series seems to me like it has a lot of potential, so I wanted to know if its popular.



Why couldn't you have checked yourself?
But yes, Boku no Hero Academia has been very successful in the rankings so far. About as much as Hinomaru Sumo.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> *Why couldn't you have checked yourself?*
> But yes, Boku no Hero Academia has been very successful in the rankings so far. About as much as Hinomaru Sumo.



You must mean BnHA's ranking since not everyone is gonna post their thoughts on the series, right?  Why would you think I didn't check?  I'm not lazy, I checked, but I didn't see BnHA ranked much apart from the color pages.  If BnHA should be near Chapter 20, then some lists are missing.  If I made a mistake, then I apologize, but I _did_ check.  You're assuming I didn't

Hinomaru Sumo, I have no idea about, perhaps I'll check it out at some point.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Aren't you the guy who tried to claim that Toriko is a parody?
> Yeah.
> 
> Also, while the animation is bad, the pacing and direction really isn't. Stop allowing other people to make up your opinions for you. I doubt you even watched the episodes and are solely judging it based on Toei and other peoples ignorant reactions.



1.) I'm far from the only person who holds that opinion.
2.) Has nothing to do with the topic at hand and is just mindless flamebait.
3.) I watched the first 3 episodes. Gave it more than a fair shake.
4.) Never commented on the pacing or direction.
5.) Havn't talked to anyone about the show. No one I know has watched or read the series. This thread is literally the first time I've talked about it, and your opinion is the first I've seen besides my own.

Assumptions get you nowhere.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 22, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> You must mean BnHA's ranking since not everyone is gonna post their thoughts on the series, right?  Why would you think I didn't check?  I'm not lazy, I checked, but I didn't see BnHA ranked much apart from the color pages.  If BnHA should be near Chapter 20, then some lists are missing.  If I made a mistake, then I apologize, but I _did_ check.  You're assuming I didn't
> 
> Hinomaru Sumo, I have no idea about, perhaps I'll check it out at some point.



For future reference 


Also, only popular series get color pages. Why would it get so many color pages if it wasn't popular? 



Badalight said:


> 1.) I'm far from the only person who holds that opinion.
> 2.) Has nothing to do with the topic at hand and is just mindless flamebait.
> 3.) I watched the first 3 episodes. Gave it more than a fair shake.
> 4.) Never commented on the pacing or direction.
> ...



1/2. Not really. Anybody can go through old threads to see the debates that were had and won by me and my team. Either way, let's drop it since it's besides the point and I don't want to start further conflict. 
3. Okay
4. That's arguably the most important and essential part of any film or television show. JoJo season 1 is another good example of something with mediocre animation, but good direction and pacing.
5. Okay


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> For future reference
> 
> 
> Also, only popular series get color pages. Why would it get so many color pages if it wasn't popular?



Ah thanks for the link, I bookmarked it.  And yeah I know, usually popular series get color pages but I tend to be a bit suspicious nowadays.  Psyren, one of my all-time favorite shonens, use to get color pages a lot, but its popularity was shoddy.  Used to boomerang up and down the rankings (in fact, I think TvTropes says the sporadic ranking is called "Psyrenning"?).  That's why I said I'd like the _average_ rank of BnHA.  But now I know where to look so thanks again.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> For future reference
> 
> 
> Also, only popular series get color pages. Why would it get so many color pages if it wasn't popular?
> ...



Never said the people who agreed with me took part in those threads. It's not something you can win, either. Literary theorists looking at a work through different critical lenses? What a novel idea! It's only been done for the last few centuries. 

Jojos has consistent art, a fantastic soundtrack, and much better animation (despite its low production values). I also find it inexcusable that Toei produces so much garbage when they have all the cash cow shows. If anything, they should have the most money to throw around.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 22, 2014)

Aw Kishi, all the best


----------



## Patrick (Oct 22, 2014)

It'll be sad to see the first manga I've ever read end. The quality really dropped hard at the end, but without Naruto I wouldn't have read great works like Berserk, Vagabond, Slam Dunk, FMA or JoJo either.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> If anything, they should have the most money to throw around.



They do, they spend it all on CGI films nobody watches (Harlock and Saint Seiya: Legend of Sanctuary)


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2014)

*Jump #48:*

*Hinomaru-Zumou (Lead CP,Cover)*
Assassination classroom
ONE PIECE
*Haikyu!!(CP)*
Gintama
Naruto
Boku no Hero Academia
Shokugeki No Souma
*The Story of Isobe Isobee (CP)*
Toriko
*Moromono no Jiyo (End)*
Sporting Salt
Nisekoi
Kochikame
Hi-Fi Cluster
The Disaster of PSI Kusuo Saiki
Bleach
Judos
World Trigger
Mitsukubi Condor
Yoakemono


*HIATUS ? HIATUS (Absent)*


*WSJ #49*

*Shokugeki-no SOMA (Lead CP, Cover)*
*Haikyu!! (CP)*
*Musume Iri Bako (Oneshot by Nisio Isin/Akatsuki Akira)*

*One Piece (Absent)*

*Credit: Hunt@MH*


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2014)

Those are rankings I can get behind.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 27, 2014)

Is it just me, or has Kubo been going through a number of editors lately?


----------



## Rax (Oct 28, 2014)

He's going through some mid life crisis


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 29, 2014)

Shokugeki-no SOMA (Lead CP, Cover)
Naruto
Assassination Classroom
Haikyu!! (CP)
MY HERO ACADEMIA 
Nisekoi
Toriko
Hinomaru-Zumou 
Gintama
Musume Iri-Bako (One-shot,CP)
The Disaster of PSI Kusuo Saiki
Hi-Fi CLUSTER
World Trigger
Judos
Bleach
Kochikame
Sporting Salt
The Story of Isobe Isobee
Yokaemono
Mitsubuki Condor (End)



Issue 50:

Naruto (2 chapters : 699 Lead CP, 700 full color)
Assassination Classroom (CP.Cover)
Garden (One shot, CP)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 29, 2014)

lol @ kishi here


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 29, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Shokugeki-no SOMA (Lead CP, Cover)
> Naruto
> Assassination Classroom
> Haikyu!! (CP)
> ...



so we get 2 chapters Naruto next week including the final?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 29, 2014)

MY HERO ACADEMIA with that consistent Top 5 placement!


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 29, 2014)

Black Mirror said:


> so we get 2 chapters Naruto next week including the final?



That's how I understood it, but it could be we misunderstood it.


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, and the last one will be in full color.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 29, 2014)

^What do you mean by "full" color?  Do we get a color page or two like normal, or will the entire chapter be in color?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 29, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> MY HERO ACADEMIA with that consistent Top 5 placement!



So I take it earned it's place? Should I check it out? 
Gotta fill the Naruto slot anyway, although I will do that with one of the many mangas I got on my backlog 



Tayimus said:


> ^What do you mean by "full" color?  Do we get a color page or two like normal, or will the entire chapter be in color?



Dang, a fullly colored manga chapter would be really cool =)


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 29, 2014)

normal CP for 699 and full color chapter for 700.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2014)

Jump #50 (10/11):
Naruto (Lead Color Page, Double Chapter, Full Color, End, 44 pg.)
One Piece
Boku no Hero Academia
Assassination Classroom (Cover & Color Page)
Shokugeki no Souma
Hinomaru Zumou
Gintama
Garden (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Hq!!
Toriko
Nisekoi
World Trigger
Judouzuu
Hi-Fi Cluster
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Bleach
Kochikame
Sporting Salt (First Rank)
Yoakemono (End)
Hunter x Hunter (Absent)

#51:
Cover & Lead CP: Takusho no Ageha by Furuya Itsuki (New Series)


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 5, 2014)

Gintama doing better now


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2014)

★Urahara★ said:


> Gintama doing better now



Gintama always fluctuates.
It's also never going to be cancelled. It's one of Jump's biggest properties.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like Boku no Hero Academia is showing enough signs for me to invest some time into it. I'll have to check it out after I catch up on some other stuff.



> Sporting Salt (First Rank)



lol dead on arrival. Jump you never cease to amuse me.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 5, 2014)

*Naruto *(End)
You're gonna carry that weight. Believe It!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 5, 2014)

I even forget Kochikame appears in the ratings, crazy to think that it's running for around as long as Star Wars exists on this world, then again, there are other older ongoing mangas too, like Golgo 13. The volumes must be a nightmare to collect.


----------



## Rax (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero Academy is sitting in the 3rd seat?


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2014)

Rax said:


> Hero Academy is sitting in the 3rd seat?



2nd since Naruto is the lead CP and thus not ranked.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 6, 2014)

Patrick said:


> 2nd since Naruto is the lead CP and thus not ranked.



Naruto doesn't always get second place.
Hell, AssClass probably gets second place just as much as Naruto does nowadays.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 8, 2014)

Shonen Jump Manga Creators Also Send Off Naruto With Comments




> Yusei Matsui (Ansatsu Kyōshitsu) - It's an honor to be present to witness the last set of such large footprints. Kishimoto-sensei, really, you've done a great job!





> Yūdai Kimura (GARDEN one-shot) - It's an honor to have my work be published in such a celebrated issue. I'm waiting for comments on my work.





> Eiichiro Oda (One Piece) - Sometimes a friend, sometimes a rival. I'm so grateful to the strength in my heart I was given for serializing together for 15 years!! Kishimoto-san, good job after working so long!!"





> Kōhei Horikoshi (Boku no Hero Academia) - Naruto is my youth itself. Thank you so much for creating the best shonen manga!





> Yūto Tsukuda, Shun Saeki (Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma) - The manga I encountered in my middle school days is finally...! Kishimoto-sensei, good job after working so long! (Saeki: Completely agreed!)





> Kawada (Hinomaru Zumō) - I read [Naruto] since I was a student. It was my item of admiration. Kishimoto-sensei, good job after working so long!





> Hideaki Sorachi (Gintama) - The exit of the shinobi was truly elegant like the wind. Kishimoto-sensei, I'm saying goodbye to Naruto. Believe it.





> Shūichi Asō (Saiki Kusuo no Psi Nan) - This week's author's comments section seems like it's going to be crazy. (laughs) Kishimoto-sensei, good job after so long!





> Haruichi Furudate (Haikyu!!) - It was an honor to collaborate at the Anime Festa. Naruto's coolness is my admiration!





> Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro (Toriko) - Whoa! Kishimoto-san, really, congratulations on finishing up these 15 years! Thank you for Naruto!





> Naoshi Komi (Nisekoi) - I'm very happy to have been present for the end of a legendary serialization. Really, good work on finishing after so long!





> Daisuke Ashihara (World Trigger) - A piece of history from Jump has ended. Kishimoto-sensei, good job on your giant serialization of 15 years.





> Shinsuke Kondō (Judos) - I respect the work that became the bridge for Jump for the past 15 years from the bottom of my heart. Kishimoto-sensei, good work for so long!





> Ippei Gotō (Hi-Fi Cluster) - Kishimoto-sensei, good job finishing after working so long. It's an honor to share the same pages of this celebrated issue.





> Ryō Nakama (Isobe Isobee Monogatari ~Ukiyo wa Tsurai yo~) - I think the young manga creators are currently passionate in trying to succeed Naruto. I'll do my best as well.





> Tite Kubo (Bleach) - Kishimoto-san, good work afer so long! I think you'll still be busy after finishing, but at least take a little rest!





> Osamu Akimoto (Kochira Katsushika-ku Kamearikouen-mae Hashutsujo) - Kishimoto-san, good work on a long, 15-year serialization. I'll be waiting for you to return with your new work.





> Yūto Kubota (Sporting Salt) - Kishimoto-sensei, good work for so long! I've been reading the manga since I was a child. I love Rock Lee.





> Yousaku Shibata (Yoakemono) - Kishimoto-sensei, good work finishing after so long! I'm going to go on a training journey and come back when I'm more skilled! Thank you!





> Kishimoto also left a message of his own:
> 
> I feel both happy and sad reaching my final chapter. It's a difficult feeling. Even so, I can say this: My thanks to all the readers. Thank you so much for reading until the end. Thanks for so long, and good work. Believe it!!


----------



## Rax (Nov 8, 2014)

Hero Academy


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 8, 2014)

Disgusting to see so many mangaka of actually good series praising the objective shit that is Naruto.
At least it's finally over. (No, the mini-series doesn't count for me)


----------



## Selva (Nov 9, 2014)

No word from Togashi to send Naruto off?


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 9, 2014)

I nearly teared up at the comments from the other Jump authors.  Especially the ones saying they grew up on Naruto.  Man, it's like watching the Olympic torch being passed.  Kishi grew up up reading DB, now his own series is being read by the new gen.  Man...I had more feels reading those comments than reading the actual final chapter


----------



## Patrick (Nov 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Naruto doesn't always get second place.
> Hell, AssClass probably gets second place just as much as Naruto does nowadays.



I think you didn't get what I tried to say. This was just about the last ranking where BnHA was behind One Piece and Naruto, but since Naruto was the lead cp it was ranked second. Maybe if Naruto wasn't the lead cp it still would have been second, but that's not my point.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 9, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I nearly teared up at the comments from the other Jump authors.  Especially the ones saying they grew up on Naruto.  Man, it's like watching the Olympic torch being passed.  Kishi grew up up reading DB, now his own series is being read by the new gen.  Man...I had more feels reading those comments than reading the actual final chapter



Yep! I got the feels to and especially reading OPs cover page of Naruto send off.

A mammoth has left Jump.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, at least one said that Naruto is the best Shonen series...

But seriously, this is a historical moment. Can somebody point me to the comments from the issue where Dragonball had its last issue? And damn, I don't even want to think what'll happen when OP ends...

So again, bye Naruto, was a journey with more downs than ups in my opinion, but nonetheless you left a mark behind on all of us!


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 10, 2014)

Hinomaru Ad during a real sumo's tournament


----------



## Selva (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm actually quite saddened Naruto ended. It's the manga that got me into mangas in the first place. It holds a very special place in my heart despite how shitty it's been lol
It will leave a void that's for sure.
Anyhow, here's hoping for Togashi to get his shit together and come back already.


----------



## Rax (Nov 11, 2014)

It gives everyone a but of the feels.

And lol at Togashi ever doing anything.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 13, 2014)

*Jump #51 (17/11):
Takujou no Ageha (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 54 pg.) *
Assasination Classroom 
One Piece
*Shokugeki no Souma (Color Page)*
Hq!!
Boku no Hero Academia
*Hinomaru Zumou (Color Page)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Toriko
Gintama
World Trigger
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (Color Page)*
Nisekoi
Bleach
*Moto Youkai Pochimaru (One Shot, 17 pg.)*
Juudouzu
Kochikame
Hi-Fi Cluster
Sporting Salt
*Hunter x Hunter (Absent)

#52:
Cover & Lead CP: E-Robot by Yamamoto Ryouhei (New Series)
CP: Boku no Hero Academia, Nisekoi, Takujou no Ageha*


It's kind of weird not seeing Naruto in the ToC...


----------



## Rax (Nov 13, 2014)

Hero Academy doing great still


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2014)

The volume sales:

Nov 3rd~9th.

 Key: Rank / Last week rank / Weekly sales / Cumulative sales / # of Times Charted / Days since release (for 1st time charters) / Manga Titles

 *1　20　590,855　626,418　**2　*　NARUTO Vol.71
 *2　**　197,351　197,351　**1　*　Shokugeki no Soma Vol.10 (食戟のソーマ　１０)
 *3　**　180,085　180,085　**1　*　Toriko Vol.32 (トリコ　３２)
 *4　**　104,948　104,948　**1　*　Ajin Vol.5 (亜人　５)
 *5　**　*90,057　*90,057　**1　*　Toshokan Sensou LOVE&WAR Vol.14 (図書館戦争　ＬＯＶＥ＆ＷＡＲ　１４)
 *6　**　*85,356　*85,356　**1　*　Kangoku Gakuen Vol.15 (監獄学園　１５)
 *7　**　*71,575　*71,575　**1　*　Boku no Hero Academia Vol.1 (僕のヒーローアカデミア　１)
 *8　*3　*67,980　198,504　**2　*　Youkai Watch Vol.5 (妖怪ウォッチ　５)
 *9　**　*59,664　*59,664　**1　*　NARUTO Hiden-jin no Sho Character Official Data BOOK (ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－　秘伝・陣の書　キャラクターオフィシャルデータＢＯＯＫ)
10　*1　*59,342　357,719　**2　*　Drifters Vol.4 (ドリフターズ　４)

11　**　*56,636　*56,636　**1　*　ULTRAMAN Vol.5
 12　*8　*45,145　423,865　**4　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.11 (七つの大罪　１１)
13　**　*41,257　*41,257　**1　*　SOUL CATCHER(S) Vol.7 (ＳＯＵＬ　ＣＡＴＣＨＥＲ（Ｓ）　７)
14　**　*40,565　*40,565　**1　*　Baki-dou Vol.3 (刃牙道　３)
15　*2　*38,609　190,553　**2　*　Horimiya Vol.6 (ホリミヤ　６)
16　**　*38,207　*38,207　**1　*　Yozakura Quartet Vol.16 (夜桜四重奏　ヨザクラカルテット　１６)
17　*5　*36,577　490,154　**4　*　Magi Vol.23 (マギ　２３)
18　26　*36,349　566,276　*49　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.3 (七つの大罪　３)
19　30　*36,248　532,413　*46　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.4 (七つの大罪　４)
20　31　*34,407　619,986　*70　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.1 (七つの大罪　１)

21　29　*34,294　597,777　*58　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.2 (七つの大罪　２)
22　32　*33,902　525,404　*39　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.5 (七つの大罪　５)
23　35　*33,542　509,657　*33　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.6 (七つの大罪　６)
24　*7　*33,432　566,961　**4　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.14 (東京喰種トーキョーグール　１４)
25　34　*32,985　460,932　*13　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.10 (七つの大罪　１０)
26　37　*32,289　497,282　*29　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.7 (七つの大罪　７)
27　39　*30,997　488,740　*29　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.8 (七つの大罪　８)
28　**　*30,731　*30,731　**1　*　Trinity Seven 7-nin no Masho Tsukai Vol.10 (トリニティセブン　７人の魔書使い　１０)
29　41　*30,704　472,686　*21　*　Nanatsu no Taizai Vol.9 (七つの大罪　９)
30　**　*29,677　*29,677　**1　*　Crows Gaiden Katagiri Ken Monogatari (クローズ外伝　片桐拳物語)

31　**　*28,998　*28,998　**1　*　Kono Oto Tomare! Vol.7 (この音とまれ！　７)
32　**　*28,864　*28,864　**1　*　Hinomaru-Zumou Vol.2 (火ノ丸相撲　２)
33　**　*28,202　*28,202　**1　*　Sengoku Ittouki Vol.10 (センゴク一統記　１０)
34　*4　*27,794　237,786　**3　*　GIANT KILLING Vol.33
 35　**　*26,801　*26,801　**1　*　Captain Tsubasa Rising Sun Vol.2 (キャプテン翼　ライジングサン　２)
36　*6　*26,720　154,882　**3　*　Kanojo wa Uso wo Aishisugiteru Vol.15 (カノジョは嘘を愛しすぎてる　１５)
37　**　*26,170　*26,170　**1　*　ILLEGAL RARE Vol.4
 38　**　*25,898　*25,898　**1　*　Sankarea Vol.11 (さんかれあ　１１)
39　**　*25,735　*25,735　**1　*　Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou Vol.7 (妖怪アパートの幽雅な日常　７)
40　23　*25,152　524,910　**7　*　Kyou wa Kaisha Yasumimasu. Vol.7 (きょうは会社休みます。　７)

41　*9　*24,484　128,093　**3　*　Kobayashi ga Kawaisugite Tsurai!! Vol.8 (小林が可愛すぎてツライっ！！　８)
42　38　*24,171　*50,161　**2　*　12sai. Vol.5 (１２歳。　５)
43　13　*23,851　*62,413　**2　*　Yamikin Ushijima-kun Vol.32 (闇金ウシジマくん　３２)
44　**　*23,174　*23,174　**1　*　Kantai Collection -KanColle- Comic a la carte Maizuru Chinjufu-hen Vol.6 (艦隊これくしょん　－艦これ－　コミックアラカルト　舞鶴鎮守府編　６)
45　10　*23,151　347,756　**4　*　JoJolion Vol.8 (ジョジョリオン　８)
46　**　*22,368　*22,368　**1　*　Yuki wa Jigoku ni Ochiru no ka Vol.1 (ユキは地獄に堕ちるのか　１)
47　12　*22,352　*63,037　**2　*　Jisatsutou Vol.12 (自殺島　１２)
48　**　*21,197　*37,706　**2　*　Blood Lad Vol.12 (ブラッドラッド　１２)
49　**　*20,794　*20,794　**1　*　Yuki wa Jigoku ni Ochiru no ka Vol.2 (ユキは地獄に堕ちるのか　２)
50　15　*19,386　315,909　**4　*　Kingdom Vol.36 (キングダム　３６)


----------



## Badalight (Nov 13, 2014)

This is what I'm fucking talking about. 

Assasination Classroom
One Piece
Shokugeki no Souma (Color Page)
Hq!!
Boku no Hero Academia
Hinomaru Zumou (Color Page)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Toriko

Bottom 1/3 of the magazine is trash though. Now that KNB and Naruto are gone, we need new series to fill those slots. Seems lie Hinomaru and BNHA will do just that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2014)

*Jump #52 (22/11):

E-Robot (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 54 pg.) *
1. Assassination Classroom
2. One Piece
*Takujou no Ageha (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
3. Shokugeki no Souma
4. Gintama
*Boku no Hero Academia (Color Page)*
5. Hq!!
6. World Trigger
*Nisekoi (Color Page)*
7. Hinomaru Zumou
8. Toriko
9. PSI Kusuo Saiki
10. Juudouzu
Kochikame
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
11. Bleach
12. Sporting Salt
13. Hi-Fi Cluster
*Hunter x Hunter (Absent)

#01:
Cover & Lead CP: Gakkyuu Houtei by Takeshi Obata & Enoki Nobuaki (New Series)
CP: Bleach, E-Robot
Extra Pages: Takujou no Ageha (23 pg.)*


----------



## Rax (Nov 19, 2014)

>Waits for Robot girl manga


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2014)

Rax said:


> >Waits for Robot girl manga



1. You aren't on 4chan, greentexting doesn't work off of there.
2. You aren't even using it properly. Who are you supposed to be quoting?


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 22, 2014)

Amazing, I didn't knew Saiki got a cover for himself this year.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2014)

I see Iron Knight


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Uraharа (Nov 25, 2014)

Oda referring to Naruto.


----------



## Rax (Nov 25, 2014)

Is Oda being butthurt?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2014)

Rax said:


> Is Oda being butthurt?



He only wanted to point this out, so he can triumph when OP gets an own cover the day the manga ends


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 27, 2014)

*Issue #01*
*Gakkyuu Houtei (Lead CP/Cover)*
Boku no Hero Academia
One Piece
*E-Robot (Center color/25p)*
Haikyuu
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Hinomaru Zumou
Shokugeki no Soma
*Takujou no Ageha (23p)*
*Bleach (Center Color)*
Toriko
Gintama
Isobe
World Trigger
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Nisekoi
Kochikame
Judos
Hi-Fi Cluster
Sporting Salt

*Issue #02*
*Lead CP/Cover Nisekoi
Center Color Ansatsu Kyoushitsu, Gakkyu Houtei (25p), Momeru Hito (oneshot)*
*Extra pages E-Robot (23p) *


----------



## Iskandar (Nov 27, 2014)

My Hero Academia


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 27, 2014)

Can someone tell me what it is about? It's like the only series on this list I haven't checked yet.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 27, 2014)

★Urahara★ said:


> Can someone tell me what it is about? It's like the only series on this list I haven't checked yet.



The scans are only 14 chapters in, check it out yourself.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 27, 2014)

★Urahara★ said:


> *Issue #01*
> *Gakkyuu Houtei (Lead CP/Cover)*
> Boku no Hero Academia
> One Piece
> ...



Boku no Hero Academia sitting pretty at Number One, bitches


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2014)

Hero Academy


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2014)

*Jump Issue #2*
Nisekoi (Lead CP/Cover)
Shokugeki no Soma
Boku no Hero Academia
Gakkyuu Houtei (Center Color/25p)
Toriko
Haikyuu
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (Center color)
E-Robot (23p)
World Trigger
Momeru Hito (Oneshot/center Color/45p)
Hinomaru Zumou
Isobe
Takujou no Ageha
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Gintama
Bleach
Judos
Kochikame
Sporting Salt
Hi-Fi Cluster

*Issue #3*
Lead CP/Cover Boku no Hero Academia
Center Color Isobe, Offside wo Oshiete (Oneshot, Nisio Isin x Nakayama Atsushi)


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2014)

Hero Academy  still placing in the top spots


----------



## Mambo (Dec 4, 2014)

Japanese must be loving fish so much that soma get no 1 spot 

Also
>Offside wo Oshiete

Soccer again?


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2014)

MHA is crushing the rankings.. consistently being in the top 5...


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2014)

Byrd with a mainstream manga set?!


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 7, 2014)

When do you think the next hit fantasy manga will come out in WSJ? Something in the genre of Naruto/Bleach or so.

Something with an interesting combat system and fighting with an epic storyline.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2014)

Jouninja said:


> When do you think the next hit fantasy manga will come out in WSJ? Something in the genre of Naruto/Bleach or so.
> 
> Something with an interesting combat system and fighting with an epic storyline.



Uhm, My Hero Academy kind of fits that bill?


----------



## Rax (Dec 7, 2014)

Hero Academy already is gonna be that series at this point so far.


----------



## Uraharа (Dec 7, 2014)

Didn't people say the same about Hinomaru Zumo? Shouldn't we first wait. I haven't tried it yet because my lack of time, so I don't know how it is yet.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2014)

★Urahara★ said:


> Didn't people say the same about Hinomaru Zumo? Shouldn't we first wait. I haven't tried it yet because my lack of time, so I don't know how it is yet.



Boku no Hero unlike Hinomaru Sumo has been selling like crazy, and has been doing far better in the rankings. It's doing better than Shokugeki no Soma did during the same time in both sales and rankings (which was great for a new series).

And while Hinomaru Sumo isn't selling as well as it could, it's still not ranking badly. It's ranking similarly to how Haikyuu did pre-anime. Hopefully its sales will improve as well.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Jouninja (Dec 8, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Uhm, My Hero Academy kind of fits that bill?



It is? I haven't read it yet, but I did see it ranking high on WSJ rankings. I only read legally, so If there's no legal outlet for a series, total loss for me, lol. But as long as I don't read something, I won't know how good it is, and it will simply not exist to me until I've actually seen it.  

So until then, said series does not exist yet to me.

Meanwhile, I just found out about a really interesting manga called Terraformars thanks to the anime, I bought volume 1 and it was about the prequel to where the anime series started. Plus, I heard that theres like 100+ chapters, so it's neat to see theres still good series out there to read. So I'm guessing I'll feel the same way when I finally do read My hero academia.  Waiting years to read a manga has been a thing I do. I think some of the longest time periods I waited to read a manga from the time I heard about it until the time I actually read it was about 6 years for The biscuit hammer, 13 years for Hunter x Hunter, and I think thats it.

Naruto and Bleach I read within a year or two of hearing about them though. Which is how I ended up here.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2014)

Jouninja said:


> It is? I haven't read it yet, but I did see it ranking high on WSJ rankings. I only read legally, so If there's no legal outlet for a series, total loss for me, lol. But as long as I don't read something, I won't know how good it is, and it will simply not exist to me until I've actually seen it.
> 
> So until then, said series does not exist yet to me.
> 
> ...



Has Tokyo Ghoul been licensed yet? You might enjoy that one. It's a battle manga that runs in Weekly Young Jump (same magazine as Terra ForMars)


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't know if the manga is licensed, but I know they're streaming Tokyo Ghoul legally somewhere, not CR, but a different site, might be Funimation. I guess I should get around to watching it, seeing that there's so much news about a second season for it around. Thanks for the recommendation. 

Even though my brain does not know the greatness of MHA, I can't wait to read it to see why it's #1  and analyze it to see what makes it so appealing. i wonder what was the chapter or moment that shot it up the rankings, or was it always #1 from the get go?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 10, 2014)

Jouninja said:


> I don't know if the manga is licensed, but I know they're streaming Tokyo Ghoul legally somewhere, not CR, but a different site, might be Funimation. I guess I should get around to watching it, seeing that there's so much news about a second season for it around. Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Even though my brain does not know the greatness of MHA, I can't wait to read it to see why it's #1  and analyze it to see what makes it so appealing. i wonder what was the chapter or moment that shot it up the rankings, or was it always #1 from the get go?



The TG anime is a rushjob and the second season is going to be comprised of anime original material. I'd just wait for the manga (I checked and the first volume is being released here in June).

And MHA was pretty popular from the getgo.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 11, 2014)

*Issue #3*
Boku no Hero Academia (Lead Color/Cover)
1. One Piece
2. Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
3. Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
4. Haikyuu
Gakkyuu Houtei (23p)
Takujou no Ageha
5. Shokugeki no Soma
6. Hinomaru Zumou
7. World Trigger
E-Robot
8. Gintama
Offside wo Oshiete (Oneshot, Center Color)
9.Toriko
10. Nisekoi
11. Hi-Fi Cluster
Isobe (Center color)
12. Bleach
Kochikame
13. Judos
14. Sporting Salt

*Issue #4-5*
Cover/Color Poster: One Piece
Center Color: Hinomaru Zumou (32p), Haikyuu


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 11, 2014)

lol Toriko.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 11, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Uhm, My Hero Academy kind of fits that bill?



I guess he's probably after something more "exotic", i mean, when it comes to Superhero comics, Marvel and DC each release some 40+ series centered around that genre every month, the usual popular Shounen battle mangas have more in common with the likes of Lord of the Rings, Star Wars or Harry Potter, by showing a different universe with its oun rules and history, a story that leads into some epic stakes, a battle system that leaves the door open for cool battles and some cool central villains now and then to spice things up, even if their designs are sometimes more interesting than the characters themselves.

I myself am liking My Hero Academy, but the nature of the superhero genre makes me a bit less excited than i would otherwise be.


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2014)

Hero Academy leading the pack


----------



## Badalight (Dec 11, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> *Issue #3*
> Boku no Hero Academia (Lead Color/Cover)
> 1. One Piece
> *2. Saiki Kusuo no PSInan*
> ...



Wait what.


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2014)

Is that the Lawyer manga?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 11, 2014)

Rax said:


> Is that the Lawyer manga?



No.

Google is your friend.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 11, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Wait what.



I just wanted to ask the same thing.

I love Saiki but wow #2? What the heck is happening there? Did the plot like, suddenly started getting batshit insane out of nowhere or what?

AssClass, Saiki and Hero Academia are the *NST* - New Shonen Trinity


----------



## Badalight (Dec 11, 2014)

tbh it's Haikyuu, but that'd be hilarious if Saiki started ranking this high every week.


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2014)

No thanks


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 11, 2014)

Saiki the Unpredictable


----------



## Badalight (Dec 11, 2014)

Are Saiki trans actually going at a decent rate now? I caught up when only 10 chaps were out and they had been dropped. I know a group picked it back up, but I don't know how fast they're going.


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 18, 2014)

*Jump #04・05 (22/12):
WSJ Cast (Cover)
One Piece (Lead Color Page, Popularity Poll Results)*
Assassination Classroom
Boku no Hero Academia
*Hinomaru Zumou (Color Page, 32 pg.)*
Shokugeki no Souma
Gakkyuu Houtei
World Trigger
*Hq!! (Color Page)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
E-Robot
Takujou no Ageha
Toriko
*Gintama (Color Page)*
Nisekoi
Kochikame
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Bleach
Juudouzu
Sporting Salt
Hi-Fi Cluster
*Hiatus x Hiatus (Absent)*

*#06・07:
Cover: WSJ Cast
Lead CP: Assassination Classroom
CP: Shokugeki no Souma, Tiger-ani to Dragon by Tamura Ryuuhei (One Shot)*


----------



## Rax (Dec 18, 2014)

Hero Academy once again


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 18, 2014)

Is next one the last of the year?


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes                       .


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 18, 2014)

Dat Hero Academy for real...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Is next one the last of the year?



No, this one is. Pretty sure that this is a double issue which means no issue next week.


----------



## Rax (Dec 18, 2014)

No more WSJ until 2015


----------



## Badalight (Dec 18, 2014)

I know Toriko isn't in any danger of being canceled, but it's upsetting to see it in the middle of the pack.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 18, 2014)

Who cares, it's hasn't been that great recently.


----------



## Uraharа (Dec 18, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I know Toriko isn't in any danger of being canceled, but it's upsetting to see it in the middle of the pack.



It suddenly got kicked out of the top 5 as soon as the anime got canceled. I don't trust this, they are probably manipulating it to an extend. Toriko wasn't the first manga it happened with.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Who cares, it's hasn't been that great recently.



Really? I think it's currently the best it's been in a while with the current arc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't. 

Just doesn't have the same feel to me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I don't.
> 
> Just doesn't have the same feel to me.



Eh, to each their own.
That's how I've felt about One Piece since the timeskip personally.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 18, 2014)

Same. One Piece has been terrible since Marinford (and even that arc I personally have a lot of qualms about). Impel Down was the last one I enjoyed in full.

I don't understand the sudden Toriko disdain. People saying the pace is too fast when these last two arcs have been some of the longest in the series. I think the gourmet tournament really skewed people's perceptions of the series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Same. One Piece has been terrible since Marinford (and even that arc I personally have a lot of qualms about). Impel Down was the last one I enjoyed in full.
> 
> I don't understand the sudden Toriko disdain. People saying the pace is too fast when these last two arcs have been some of the longest in the series. I think the gourmet tournament really skewed people's perceptions of the series.



Marineford had its problems, but it also gave us some GOAT Buggy moments.
I think the arc is very overhated.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2014)

Full size version of this issues cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2014)

Tamura has a new one-shot in WSJ next issue called Tiger-ani to Dragon


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 22, 2014)

Tosh (Shokugeki no Soma) and Ryou Nakama (Isobe Isobe Monogatari) decided to draw each others characters for little thing in an issue of Jump. Pretty funny stuff.




,


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 26, 2014)

*Issue #6-7
WSJ Cast - Cover
Assassination Classroom (Lead CP)*
Toriko
One Piece
Boku No Hero Academia 
Haikyuu!!
Gakkyuu Houtei 
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou
*Tiger Ani to Dragon 49P (Beelzebub author)*
Nisekoi
Bleach
*Shokugeki No Soma (CP)*
Isobee
Takujou no Ageha
Kochikame
E-Robot
Hi-Fi Cluster
Juudouzu
PSI Saiki
Moteki Magic (Horiki Genki)
Sporting Salt

*Jump Issue #8 Information
Lead CP: Gintama (11th Year Anniversary)*


----------



## Patrick (Dec 26, 2014)

Toriko in first place? What chapter was that?


----------



## Succubus (Dec 26, 2014)

300 chapter


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Bikko said:


> 300 chapter



So the chapter where they 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killed that Enbu Master guy?


 Yeah, was pretty good.

Boku No Hero Academia still going strong. Should really start reading that one.


----------



## Uraharа (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2014)

That's fucking cool!
And Naruto's been included, too!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2014)

The bottom is almost recognizable to me. I guess that is what happens when I take my eyes of the ToC for almost a year. I think I'll take my time seeing if any of them are worth rooting for in terms of survival.

Toriko normally does well ranking wise but I'm a bit surprised it took the top this time around. It was definitely a good chapter if it was the one I'm thinking of.

Also Beelzebub's mangaka is back already huh?


----------



## Rax (Dec 27, 2014)

Toriko and Luffy look a lot better with his art.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 29, 2014)

Assassination Classroom (Lead CP)
Toriko
One Piece
Boku No Hero Academia
Haikyuu!!

Fuck yes. What a good top 5.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2014)

Haikyuu! is a volleyball sports manga, yes? Pity it isn't about a girls' team 
How's it in general?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 29, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Haikyuu! is a volleyball sports manga, yes? Pity it isn't about a girls' team
> How's it in general?



I really, really enjoy it... though my first impressions were through the anime, which is a fantastic adaption. It doesn't do anything super creative or out of the norm for the genre, but it does the typical formula very well and has a unique and interesting art style. I find the characters incredibly endearing, and that greatly affects my opinion on the series.

If you like the cast, you'll enjoy the hell out of it. If you can't find yourself caring for the characters, it'll be an above average sports manga with cool art.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay, thanks. I think I haven't read any sports manga yet and the I've only watched that one football anime (I mean real football, not American football) which is quite old, I think. Forgot the name.
I wann give Slam Dunk a try first. Then I'll see.


----------



## Uraharа (Dec 30, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Okay, thanks. I think I haven't read any sports manga yet and the I've only watched that one football anime (I mean real football, not American football) which is quite old, I think. Forgot the name.
> I wann give Slam Dunk a try first. Then I'll see.


You mean Giant Killing?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2014)

★Urahara★ said:


> You mean Giant Killing?



No, it was Captain Tsubasa, just looked it up. One of the first anime I've watched, around 10-12 years ago, I think.

Edit: Looks liked I didn't remember correctly, the version I was thinking of seems to be from 2006 (this is the German intro ).


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2014)

Ganbare!Kickers!

That was my childhood.
But Kickers is from the 90's.
Oh well.


Regarding Volley Ball and Haikyuu:
I only watched Mila Superstar/Attack No. 1.


----------



## Rax (Dec 30, 2014)

Sports manga


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Haikyuu.
It has a great and very unique art-style, but the series itself is bland and by the numbers to a fault.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 31, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I'm not a fan of Haikyuu.
> It has a great and very unique art-style, but the series itself is bland and by the numbers to a fault.



I think the first 50 chapters or so are really solid, one of the best starts for a sports series. The first tournament is really good, and the characters are endearing. It lags a bit after that but I'm interested in some of the upcoming matches.



Rax said:


> Sports manga



plz


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 6, 2015)

Kubo got so used to write so little in his manga that he didn't even finish his sentence


----------



## Uraharа (Jan 7, 2015)

Fans Vote For the Manga Series They Want to See End



> If you're a fan of any long-running manga series, you know that it can be a little conflicting thinking about the eventual finale. On the one hand, if the series is good, you want it to last forever. But on the other hand, sometimes you just want it to end, so you can finally know what happens, whether it's a case that's dodged the hero for years, a treasure that's always just out of reach, or a series that was simply never finished.
> 
> Japanese poll website Goo asked 500 of its readers (250 male, female) to name the series they're most eager to see the ending of, and these were the top 10:
> 
> ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 7, 2015)

^Interesting.

Never read Kochikame lol.

And yes detective conan needs to end, I'm honestly tired of the repetitive small arcs (Like same  damn 3/4 suspects everyday, also Ran is still scared of shit despite seeing 36233267 corpses already ) and it should have more focus on the black organization too. /rant


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 7, 2015)

Lol, 500 people. They wanna see OP end?!!


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2015)

Take that, One Piece


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> Take that, One Piece



Haha, I think it's because people love it so much that they want to see how it ends already. Otherwise they wouldn't continue buying that shit.

And again, a sample of 500 people for survey...meh...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 7, 2015)

Kochikame totally deserves the #1 spot. If I were reading that for almost 4 decades I'd want to see it end too. Ryotsu should be retired and/or on his death bed by now if the manga actually moved in real time.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2015)

I want Berserk back


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 7, 2015)

No one wants to see Bleach end

Fuck yeah Kubo.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 7, 2015)

Those 500 readers probably don't even know Bleach is still running


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2015)

Such burn.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 13, 2015)

*When Will Bleach and One Piece Return?*

There have not been new chapters of _Bleach_ and _One Piece_ for several weeks, now, and there was no forewarning of their extended hiatus nor any indication of when they would return, so does anyone here have any insight into the matter?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 13, 2015)

This Thursday. During the Holidays there is always a break that lasts a week or two (not really sure). Also, the chapters we got around Christmas were officially released in Japan after New Years, on the 4th or 5th, that's why there was no jump last week.
Things should return to normal starting this week.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Evolution said:


> This Thursday. During the Holidays there is always a break that lasts a week or two (not really sure). Also, the chapters we got around Christmas were officially released in Japan after New Years, on the 4th or 5th, that's why there was no jump last week.
> Things should return to normal starting this week.



That is very good to hear; thank you very much.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2015)

You've been here for 8 years and couldn't pick up on what happened at the end of every year? Disappointing.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 13, 2015)

Same as usually in the 2nd full week on jan there is usually a break after the last release about 2 weeks


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Christianity is not very prevalent in Japan, so why would they care about taking a break during the week of Christmas and the following weeks?


----------



## Uraharа (Jan 13, 2015)

One piece returns this week, Bleach next week.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 13, 2015)

I merged this thread into the Jump thread. We go through this every year and it isn't exclusive to One Piece or Bleach. A lot of the magazine's mangaka tend to take breaks around this time of year in addition to the holiday breaks that occur.


----------



## Uraharа (Jan 13, 2015)

First an unannounced break for One Piece in December,  now one for Bleach. Did they get rid of the small text on the last page whenever a manga goes on a break?.

Welp since there is no *Bleach* _again_ this week, it's time to catch up with hero no academia.
Does it get translated weekly as well?.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 13, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Christianity is not very prevalent in Japan, so why would they care about taking a break during the week of Christmas and the following weeks?


What does christmas have to do with anything? It's the end of the year holidays shenanigans that all publishers have.

Also you don't have to be christian to celebrate christmas, it's a mass corporative media void of any religious tones long ago. Santa is as big in Japan as in US.

Post alsoum, christmas is not even a christian holiday, it has pagan roots. 
Google it.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 13, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Christianity is not very prevalent in Japan, so why would they care about taking a break during the week of Christmas and the following weeks?



They celebrate Christmas in Japan, and New Years is huge pretty much everywhere. Also stop being so entitled. These guys deserve every single break they get, which is far less than most people receive. Hell I imagine a majority of them still work throughout that break.


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 14, 2015)

Kubo's still hospitalized or recovering from it


----------



## Rax (Jan 14, 2015)

Is he sick?


----------



## VanzZz (Jan 15, 2015)

*Jump #8
Gintama (Cover/Lead CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
One Piece
*Nisekoi (Center color)*
Haikyuu!!
Gakkyuu Houtei
*Bokura wa Zatsu ni wa Manabanai (Oneshot/Center Color)*
Shokugeki no Soma
Hinomaru Zumou
Toriko
Takujou no Ageha
World Trigger
Isobe
E-ROBOT
(???) [Oneshot]
Kochikame
Sporting Salt
Hi-Fi Cluster
*Judos (End)*

*Issue #9
Cover/Lead CP: Haikyuu
Center Color: Gakkyuu Houtei, Oneshot(By Ikeda Keisuke)*


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh Gosh, One Piece only 4th?! The world is ending D:

And what was up with Kubo?


----------



## asdfa (Jan 15, 2015)

Boku no hero smashing.
Live action confirmed.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 15, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Oh Gosh, One Piece only 4th?! The world is ending D:
> 
> And what was up with Kubo?



got sick. he couldn't finished the chapter since he spend 8 days in hospital.


----------



## Rax (Jan 15, 2015)

Hero  Academy is awesome as hell


----------



## Badalight (Jan 15, 2015)

Vɑnƶ said:


> *Jump #8
> Gintama (Cover/Lead CP)*
> Boku no Hero Academia
> Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
> ...



rofl         .


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 15, 2015)

Iskandar said:


> got sick. he couldn't finished the chapter since he spend 8 days in hospital.



Okay, hopes he gets better soon. Sucks to be in hospital.


----------



## Rax (Jan 15, 2015)

We have Hero Academy.

That's enough


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2015)

Glad hero academy is one it really good


----------



## Rax (Jan 15, 2015)

It's doing really damn well


----------



## Scizor (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm so glad hero academia is doing well =D


----------



## Patrick (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally a potential new flagship.


----------



## Rax (Jan 15, 2015)

Easily shall be


----------



## asdfa (Jan 15, 2015)

It's hard to believe Ansatsu is already over 100 chapters old. I feel like it debuted just yesterday.

Now there's a new kid in town.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 15, 2015)

Its not every week you see One Piece at fourth. Two of my favorites are on top so its all good in my book.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Rax (Jan 19, 2015)

Miss you, Kishi


----------



## asdfa (Jan 19, 2015)

World Trigger is about to HxHup.


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 19, 2015)

EWSJ is now FREE for a month/4 issues!



Direct link to the issue:


Interesting decision by weekly shonen jump. Your move, fans. : < What will you do? Full conversion to the official trans? Drop the scans? : D

Viz may not know I exist, but I work from the shadows to promote anything official.


----------



## VanzZz (Jan 22, 2015)

Shounen Jump Issue 9:
*Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
One Piece
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Hinomaru Zumou
Shokugeki no Souma
World Trigger
*Tenjou no Aruwando (One Shot, CP)*
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*Gakkyuu Houtei (CP)*
Gintama
Toriko
Takujou no Ageha
Nisekoi
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
E-Robot
Bleach
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Sporting Salt
*Hi-Fi Cluster (End)*

Shounen Jump Issue 10:
*Cover, Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Ansatsu Kyoushitsu, eLDLIVE (Special Chapter), One Shot*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia on top once again. 

They are giving Gakkyuu Houtei more color so I guess the reception has been well so far. That or they are really trying to push it since its Obata. I only read the first chapter and wasn't that into it but maybe it gets more interesting once the intro chapters are over.

Toriko and Nisekoi keep middling. The rankings seem to be more fluid than in previous years so I'm wondering if they will occasionally jump up again or between AssClass-BnHA-One Piece we have new pseudo gridlock at the top.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 22, 2015)

Man, Boku no hero is just destroying 
Japan is about to have a new big 3.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2015)

Boku no hero one again nice


----------



## Patrick (Jan 22, 2015)

The top 5 are the ones that interest me the most at the moment, so I'd have to agree with the rankings.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2015)

asdfa said:


> Man, Boku no hero is just destroying
> Japan is about to have a new big 3.



No, what has been happening for the last year or so shows that the top spots are no longer fixed.

There are several popular series now and depending on the week any of them can rise up or fall down.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 22, 2015)

That's why I said about to.

Ansatsu was by far the most stable top 3 manga since forever along with OP. If BHA will manage to keep it's feat for a year, it's safe to say there are new elite 3.


----------



## Uraharа (Jan 22, 2015)

Big 3 of WSJ yes. Shingeki no Kyoujin is still the biggest in Japan after OP.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, this is a WSJ thread 
"Japan" is just a manner of addressing.


----------



## Uraharа (Jan 22, 2015)

Cool.

But isn't Ansatsu supposed to end within 2 years or so?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 22, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Big 3 of WSJ yes. Shingeki no Kyoujin is still the biggest in Japan after OP.



Does it really have that status at the moment? I knew it was popular over there too, but is it really that big?
Don't forget it's going to end soon enough, too.



★Urahara★ said:


> Cool.
> 
> But isn't Ansatsu supposed to end within 2 years or so?



Well, who knows how it goes once they reached the deadline in the manga. The author/editors/WSJ might want to milk the manga and keep it going, with the rsik of the quality going down the drain.

*Spoiler*: _Assassination Classroom spoilers_ 



Or maybe things aren't what they seem anyway and the kids are just getting prepared for something bigger, meaning we'll get to see more of the manga anyway. Don't really believe that will happen though.




Okay, I'm starting Boku no Hero Academia tomorrow.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 22, 2015)

For 2014


> One Piece 11,885,957





> Shingeki no Kyojin 11,728,368



Says it all.

Shingeki is supposed to end in about ~3 years. But who knows by that point.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2015)

AoT is crap and will end soon.

OP has years left.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2015)

OP's new volumes are still selling one million more than SnK's (OP's were ~3 million, SnK's ~2 million).


----------



## asdfa (Jan 22, 2015)

That doesn't really matter, we're not comparing dicks who sells more on a basis, just that SnK sold that much overall and is that popular.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 22, 2015)

BnHA being awesome still =D


----------



## Badalight (Jan 23, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> between AssClass-BnHA-One Piece we have new pseudo gridlock at the top.



I wouldn't count Haikyuu out of that. It hasn't been as consistent in rankings, but in terms of sales it beat out ass class and every other SJ series aside from One Piece. Its rankings are still pretty good though, and it trends to float around #5.

Toriko being midcard now is a shame though. The days of it floating around top 3 and sometimes hitting that #1 spot seem to be over.


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 26, 2015)

Hero Academia is now in the English Shonen Jump, they're gonna be showing it next week from ch.1, then go straight to simul-pub the week after.

You can read WSJ on their website for free for the next three weeks still:
shonenjump.viz.com

@Badalight Hey, we talked through PM on crunchyroll like 2 years ago. The internet is a small place, lol.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## asdfa (Jan 26, 2015)

Watsuki taught Shimabukuro nothing


----------



## Rax (Jan 26, 2015)

How long until English volumes?

Komi upset he won a shaved Ice machine


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 26, 2015)

Badalight said:


> I wouldn't count Haikyuu out of that. It hasn't been as consistent in rankings, but in terms of sales it beat out ass class and every other SJ series aside from One Piece. Its rankings are still pretty good though, and it trends to float around #5.
> 
> Toriko being midcard now is a shame though. The days of it floating around top 3 and sometimes hitting that #1 spot seem to be over.



I didn't mean to count Haikyuu out of that. I just haven't read the series yet so it didn't spring to mind like the other ones. It is massively popular and definitely up there with the other higher-tier series.

I think it might jump up every so often but without the anime (which apparently wasn't all that great) it is going to probably remain in the mid-section until it finally ends. No shame in that, but I personally had higher hopes for the series when it started.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 27, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> I didn't mean to count Haikyuu out of that. I just haven't read the series yet so it didn't spring to mind like the other ones. It is massively popular and definitely up there with the other higher-tier series.
> 
> I think it might jump up every so often but without the anime (which apparently wasn't all that great) it is going to probably remain in the mid-section until it finally ends. No shame in that, but I personally had higher hopes for the series when it started.



I personally found the anime to be fantastic. Dunno who was shitting on it. Towards the end the animation got a bit.... eh, but still better looking than a lot of shows on the market.



Jouninja said:


> @Badalight Hey, we talked through PM on crunchyroll like 2 years ago. The internet is a small place, lol.



Weird. What did we talk about?


----------



## Rax (Jan 27, 2015)

When will the guy who makes Hero Academy join the weekly message thing?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2015)

Rax said:


> When will the guy who makes Hero Academy join the weekly message thing?



Next week when the series is officially added to ESJ.


----------



## Rax (Jan 27, 2015)

Yay


----------



## VanzZz (Jan 29, 2015)

Shounen Jump Issue 10:
*One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
Shokugeki no Souma
Toriko
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (CP)*
Haikyuu!!
Gakkyuu Houtei
Hinomaru Zumou
Bleach
*Oni Goroki (CP, One Shot)*
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
*eLDLIVE (CP, Special Chapter)*
Nisekoi
Gintama
Takujou no Ageha
World Trigger
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
E-Robot
*Sporting Salt (End)*

Shounen Jump Issue 11:
* Kagami Gami (New Series by Iwashiro Toshiaki author Psyren)(Cover, Lead CP)
CP: Isobe Isobee Monogatari (Important Announcement)
Boku no Hero Academia (CP)
Karada Sagashi (Special Chapter, One Shot)
One Piece (Break)*


----------



## Badalight (Jan 29, 2015)

Saiki has been doing really well out of nowhere.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 29, 2015)

It's probably the most loose manga in Jump. It goes from bottom 3 to top 5 and anywhere in-between on a weekly basis with no pattern all year.


----------



## Succubus (Jan 29, 2015)

Toriko made the top 3 that was 303 chapter.. where 4HKs started to fight Bambina

happy to see BnHA held the top spot 3 times in a row


----------



## MysticBlade (Jan 29, 2015)

Torino still holding it down. no I don't mean Toriko 

what's this, Iwashiro's back in WSJ? after psyren failed, he better come up with a better plot or else ya boy be getting the axe.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 29, 2015)

BnHA reigns supreme this week too. Even if its partially because One Piece and AssClass have color this week, its nice to see Toriko in a high position.

I'm assuming E-Robot is gone next week to make room for the new series since Hi-Fi Cluster and Sporting Salt ended the last two weeks. I'm wondering if we are going to get any hits in the next batch or if they are going to be more fodder to help sustain the other series. I've been rather disappointed the last few rounds.



Badalight said:


> I personally found the anime to be fantastic. Dunno who was shitting on it. Towards the end the animation got a bit.... eh, but still better looking than a lot of shows on the market.



I believe some of the complaints I heard were about the violence being toned down and supposedly the more kid-focused aim in general. I don't know if that is true or not since I still haven't watched the anime myself. Since it aired beside One Piece in the mornings I can see how that may have been the case.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 29, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> BnHA reigns supreme this week too. Even if its partially because One Piece and AssClass have color this week, its nice to see Toriko in a high position.
> 
> I'm assuming E-Robot is gone next week to make room for the new series since Hi-Fi Cluster and Sporting Salt ended the last two weeks. I'm wondering if we are going to get any hits in the next batch or if they are going to be more fodder to help sustain the other series. I've been rather disappointed the last few rounds.
> 
> ...



Ooh you were talking about the Toriko anime, I thought you meant Haikyuu.

Yeah the Toriko anime is balls.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> I'm assuming E-Robot is gone next week to make room for the new series since Hi-Fi Cluster and Sporting Salt ended the last two weeks. I'm wondering if we are going to get any hits in the next batch or if they are going to be more fodder to help sustain the other series. I've been rather disappointed the last few rounds.



E-Robot was utter shit. Damn glad if it gets the axe.


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow, poor E-Robot


----------



## Badalight (Jan 30, 2015)

E-robot isn't ending yet. It wasn't in the same group as hi-fi cluster and sporting salt. It was in the same group as Ageha and gakyou Hottei, meaning it's less than 10 weeks old. Juudouz was the other one, and it already ended.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 30, 2015)

When the E-Robot pilot came out I heard a lot of positive responses. I didn't really like it but it must have had some mojo if people liked it. Why did it suddenly became bad?


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2015)

As long as HA is doing well, I don't care all that much.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 30, 2015)

Eh.... It's a comedic story about a robot girl who has the mission to bring peace to the world with the power of ecchi.
The art was okay and the story doesn't take itself seriously. Less terrible than crap like Sporting Salt, but it's obvious it's not going to stay for long.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2015)

Patrick said:


> When the E-Robot pilot came out I heard a lot of positive responses. I didn't really like it but it must have had some mojo if people liked it. Why did it suddenly became bad?


Must be the fanservice, then people got high for a while. 
Idk why it became bad but when I read the first chapter I didn't like it. It's like a ripoff of something cause I've read similar crap before. There is no way it can compete with the other series either.


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2015)

Any translated chapters?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 30, 2015)

Rax said:


> As long as HA is doing well, I don't care all that much.



Well,I hope it also sells a lot of volumes besides ranking very high in SJ.

MHA along with SnS are the best new things out of SJ by far imho.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Ooh you were talking about the Toriko anime, I thought you meant Haikyuu.
> 
> Yeah the Toriko anime is balls.



Yeah, I was talking about the Toriko anime sorry if I didn't make that clear. 



Haruka Katana said:


> E-Robot was utter shit. Damn glad if it gets the axe.



I guess nothing of value was lost then.



Badalight said:


> E-robot isn't ending yet. It wasn't in the same group as hi-fi cluster and sporting salt. It was in the same group as Ageha and gakyou Hottei, meaning it's less than 10 weeks old. Juudouz was the other one, and it already ended.



We've had series less than 10 weeks old die before but if it wasn't in that round it is safe for another few weeks like you said.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 31, 2015)

Patrick said:


> When the E-Robot pilot came out I heard a lot of positive responses. I didn't really like it but it must have had some mojo if people liked it. Why did it suddenly became bad?



Who the fuck said E-robot was good? It's the most cookie cutter ecchi series you could come up with.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Badalight (Feb 3, 2015)

What the fuck? The author of Gakkyu Hotei only just now met Obata? Aka the illustrator for his series? That seems really odd.


----------



## Uraharа (Feb 3, 2015)

*Issue #11*
Cover & Lead Color Page: Kagamigami New Series, 54 pages
Assassination Classroom
Hq!!
Boku no Hero Academia (Color Page)
Gintama
?
?
?
?
?
World Trigger
Gakkyuu Houtei
Bleach
Kochikame
Takujou no Ageha
E-Robot
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

One Piece (Absent)
Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)

*Issue #12*
Cover & Lead CP:Black Clover by Yuki Tabata (New Series)
CP: Hinomaru Zumou, Kagamigami, Shokugeki no Souma


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2015)

*Issue 12 ToC*
Black Clover (Cover/Lead CP)
One Piece
Boku no Hero Academia
Kagamigami (center color/25p)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Toriko
Shokugeki no Soma (center color)
Haikyuu!!
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Hinomaru Zumou (center color)
Gakkyuu Houtei
Gintama
Tonkatsu DJ Agetarou (Special oneshot from Jump+)
Nisekoi
Kochikame
Takujou no Ageha
Bleach
E-Robot (End)
Isobe


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2015)

OP-BnHA-AssClass monopolizing the top. Maybe one of these Toriko chapters with Bambina going ape shit will land it a top spot in the coming weeks. Maybe. 

Heh, sure would be nice if these lower Nisekoi ranks are what spurred Komi to get a move on with the plot a bit.

Also E-Robot makes its exit. 

Is World Trigger absent this week?



Badalight said:


> What the fuck? The author of Gakkyu Hotei only just now met Obata? Aka the illustrator for his series? That seems really odd.



I think this might be more common than we realize. I can't remember but I heard that this happened with another series that was serialized in Jump. That or I might just be thinking of something from Bakuman.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 12, 2015)

Bleach was last place? No wonder it looks like the manga will end this year.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Bleach was last place? No wonder it looks like the manga will end this year.



E-robot and Isobe were under it.

That's really low for Isobe though  And even though Bleach always does bad, that's extraordinarily bad.



Jetstorm said:


> OP-BnHA-AssClass monopolizing the top. Maybe one of these Toriko chapters with Bambina going ape shit will land it a top spot in the coming weeks. Maybe.
> 
> Also E-Robot makes its exit.



Toriko is still high though. Taking away colored chaps and oneshots, it's in 4th! Also the top 5 (minus colored and oneshots) are my favorite series in the magazine. So I couldn't be happier (unless OP and BNHA were lower and the other 3 were higher)

One Piece
Boku no Hero Academia
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Toriko
Haikyuu.

Also how long did E-robot last? That might have been the quickest departure I've ever fucking seen.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 12, 2015)

I think E Robot lasted around 12-13 weeks.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Toriko is still high though. Taking away colored chaps and oneshots, it's in 4th! Also the top 5 (minus colored and oneshots) are my favorite series in the magazine. So I couldn't be happier (unless OP and BNHA were lower and the other 3 were higher)
> 
> One Piece
> Boku no Hero Academia
> ...



Yeah, its about as perfect a top as I can ask for. Its just the Toriko fan in me wanting it to do better even though its obviously still high. Plus I love all the series above it so I guess I really shouldn't be complaining. 

E-Robot really was a flop but it still managed to last longer than a few other series I know of albeit by a handful of chapters.



Lortastic said:


> I think E Robot lasted around 12-13 weeks.



That is about the normal range I'd expect for a bottom dweller.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 12, 2015)

It only took 1 chapter of E robot for me to hate the shit out of it, waste of magazine space  

Bleach sure got really low there.


----------



## Vish (Feb 12, 2015)

Badalight said:


> E-robot and Isobe were under it.
> 
> That's really low for Isobe though  And even though Bleach always does bad, that's extraordinarily bad.



Isobe isn't being ranked anymore apparently, so it's always going to be placed last.


----------



## Tangible (Feb 12, 2015)

Bleach got low because Kubo fell back into his habits of drawing 18 pages of absolutely nothing for weeks on end and then moving things so quick that they make no sense.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2015)

*Issue 13*
Kaizou Ningen Rogii (Lead Color, Cover, New series, 54p)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
One Piece
Black Clover (center color, 25p)
Boku no Hero Academia
Gintama
Haiykuu (center color)
Shokugeki no Soma
Kagamigami (23p)
Gakkyuu Houtei (center color)
Hinomaru Zumou
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
World Trigger
Nisekoi
Toriko
Bleach
Kochikame
Takujou no Ageha
Isobe

*Issue 14*
Lead Color/Cover: Ultra Battle Satellite (new series, 54p)
Center color: Kaizou Ningen Rogii (25p), Ansatsu Kyoushitsu, Bleach


----------



## Rax (Feb 19, 2015)

Hero Academy always at the top area


----------



## Succubus (Feb 19, 2015)

no wonder Hinomaru Zumou is going to down soon


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Rax (Feb 23, 2015)

HA finally in there


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 23, 2015)

If Kubo feels better hope we get the plot moving in Bleach.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 26, 2015)

Issue #14: 
Ultra Battle Satellite (Cover/Lead CP) 
Shokugeki no Soma 
One Piece 
Kaizou Ningen Roggy (Color Page) 
Boku no Hero Academia 
Haikyuu! 
Assassination Classroom (Color Page) 
Black Clover (23 Pg) 
PSI Kusuo Saiki 
Toriko 
Kagamigami 
Nisekoi 
Bleach (Color Page) 
Gintama 
Hinomaru Zumou 
Gakkyuu Hottei 
Kochikame 
World Trigger 
Takujou no Ageha 
Isobe Isobee Monogatari 

Issue #15: 
Cover/Lead CP: One Piece 
Color Page: Boku no Hero Academia, Isobe Isobee Monogatari, Ultra Battle Satellite


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh Souma takes the top spot this week with OP and BnHA rounding out the top 3. Also looks like its a rough week for World Trigger and Gakkyu Hottei. Well, I'm sure at least 2/3 of the new series will crash and manage to cushion them.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Rax (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm pretty much just reading the HA one


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 5, 2015)

ShounenJump Issue 15:
*One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)*
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Haikyuu!!
*Ultra Battle Satellite (CP)*
Hinomaru Zumou
Shokugeki no Souma
Kaizou Ningen Roggy
*Boku no Hero Academia (CP)*
Kagamigami
Gintama
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (CP)*
Toriko
Black Clover
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Nisekoi
World Trigger
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Bleach
Takujou no Ageha
Gakkyuu Houtei

Shounen Jump Issue 16:
*Cover, Lead CP: Ansatsu Kyoushitsu*
*CP: Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, Boku no Hero Academia, One Shot*
*Absent: One Piece*


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 5, 2015)

TOP 2015 Weekly Shonen Jump Top(#1-#15)
Position - Series(average position)

1? - Boku no Hero Academia(1.90)
2? - One Piece(2.00)
3? - Assassination Classroom(2.40)
4? - Haikyuu!!(3.80)
5? - Shokugeki no Soma(3.82)
---
6? - Hinomaru Zumou(5.91)
7? - Toriko(6.00)
8? - Saiki Kusuo no Sainan(6.69)
9? - Gintama(7.09)
10? - World Trigger(8.55)
---
11? - Nisekoi(8.82)
12? - Gakkyuu Houtei(9.20)
13? - Bleach(10.80)
14? - Kochikame(11.15)
15? - Takujou no Ageha(11.62)
---
SPECIAL - Isobe Isobee Monogatari(11.80)
17? - Judos(13.00)
18? - Hi-Fi Cluster(13.71)
19? - E-Robot(13.75)
20? - Sporting Salt(14.38)
--- 
21? - Ultra Battle Satellite(0.00)
22? - Kaizou Ningen Roggy(0.00)
23? - Black Clover(0.00)
24? - Kagamigami(0.00)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, figures AssClass is on top with both OP and BnHA having colors this week. Hinomaru Zumou had a good week as well.

Is that Gakkyu Houtei at the bottom? Oh hell yes I hope this becomes a trend and results in a cancellation because Obata is wasting his talents on that series. Also looks like Ageha will be showing itself out soon too.

The average ranking for Hinomaru Zumou is higher than I thought. I could see it going the World Trigger route if that keeps up.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow... the only constant series that Bleach did better than this year was Kochikame. The only things that did worse were those series that were all gone is 15 chapters or less.

Also when the fuck is Kochikame going to end? Dude is 63 years old. A good stopping point would either be Dec 2016 as it hits its 40th year anniversary, or in 4 years when it reaches 2,000 chapters.


----------



## Rax (Mar 5, 2015)

HA taking the world by storm


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Wow... the only constant series that Bleach did better than this year was Kochikame. The only things that did worse were those series that were all gone is 15 chapters or less.
> 
> Also when the fuck is Kochikame going to end? Dude is 63 years old. A good stopping point would either be Dec 2016 as it hits its 40th year anniversary, or in 4 years when it reaches 2,000 chapters.



Totally unsurprising its been ranking poorly for a year and a half it seems if not longer. Its getting by on the fact there is so much cannon fodder each serialization round and a longer leash for previous achievement.

As for Osamu Akimoto, that guy is going to die with pen in hand or keep it up until his mental faculties fail him. I'm sure of it now.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 12, 2015)

*Shounen Jump Issue 16*

_Assassination Classroom (Cover, Lead CP)_
Haikyuu!!
Toriko
_MY Hero Academia (CP)_
Shokugeki no Soma
Ultra Battle Satellite
Gintama
Black Clover
Nisekoi
_Aka ke no Acho (One Shot, CP, 47p)_
Bleach
_Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (CP)_
Kagamigami
Hinomaru Zumou
Cyborg Roggy
Gakkyuu Houtei
World Trigger
Kochikame
Takujou no Ageha
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Absent:* One Piece


----------



## Badalight (Mar 12, 2015)

Fuck yes, Haikyuu and Toriko top 2 (Though OP, Ass Class, and MHA arn't ranked this week...)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 12, 2015)

Damn Gakkyu Houtei rose a little bit. I was hoping it would just remain at the bottom of the ToC with no deviation after that last week. 

I still haven't read Haikyuu yet but something good must have happened if it claimed the top spot. Toriko too for that matter since it ends up in 2nd place.

Hmm that might be the highest Bleach rank in a while compared to how it has normally been doing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 12, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Wow... the only constant series that Bleach did better than this year was Kochikame. The only things that did worse were those series that were all gone is 15 chapters or less.
> 
> Also when the fuck is Kochikame going to end? Dude is 63 years old. A good stopping point would either be Dec 2016 as it hits its 40th year anniversary, or in 4 years when it reaches 2,000 chapters.



Kochikame?
Never.
I don't think words can even remotely describe the status it has.
I'm sure you are aware, don't get me wrong.

But it's not just a series like One Piece or HxH for the Magazine, it's simply a piece of the Magazine itself, hell more than that, it's part of the Manga Industry itself.
Only way it's going to end is if the Author dies or if Jump itself ends cause it's such a monstrous gap it would leave that truly nothing can replace it ever.
I mean, it's the kind where Mangaka go out and nearly retcon their story to simply congratulate.
Like Ryo outwitting and defeating Kira.
Even a series as big like Naruto "only" had Oda dedicate a cover page in comparison.

It'd be Anarchy if it ends.
Bet on it that it if ends before One Piece, Oda would make Ryo find One Piece.He already appeared in the story too.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 12, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Damn Gakkyu Houtei rose a little bit. I was hoping it would just remain at the bottom of the ToC with no deviation after that last week.
> 
> I still haven't read Haikyuu yet but something good must have happened if it claimed the top spot. Toriko too for that matter since it ends up in 2nd place.
> 
> Hmm that might be the highest Bleach rank in a while compared to how it has normally been doing.



Why the hate for Gakkyu Houtei? There are certainly worse series in the magazine. Inb4 Obata is wasting his talents.

Haikyuu has always done well, I don't know why this position is surprising. But it's only first because the normal 3 front runners are not ranked this week. MHA and Ass Class have color pages, and One Piece is absent. In reality it probably took 4th spot, which isn't too absurd since it normally gets around 4-6. Not to mention it was the 3rd best selling series last year behind Shingeki and One Piece (or did Kuroko beat it? I forget). That would place Toriko at 5th, which is pretty normal for that series as well.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 12, 2015)

Either Haikyu gets really good later on or all this hype is for nothing. I've read like 50 chapters of it and it was really generic.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 12, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Either Haikyu gets really good later on or all this hype is for nothing. I've read like 50 chapters of it and it was really generic.



It certainly is generic, but it's done really well and I love the artstyle. I also recommend you read through the game when they face that super good server, Oikawa. 

I also find the cast to be super endearing, and the comedy is on point for me. I read it with the anime OST in the background as well, which is a beautiful composition. It's not going to blow anyone's socks off, but it's certainly better than the majority of sports manga out there even if it can't compete with things like Slam Dunk, Eyeshield, or Rookies.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 19, 2015)

*Issue #17*

*Haikyuu! (Color, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Boku no Hero Academia
Cyborg Roggy
Shokugeki no Souma
Hinomaru Zumou
Kamigami
Gintama
Black Clover
*Dondohare (Center Color)*
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Ultra Batlle Satellite
Nisekoi
Toriko
Kochikame
Bleach
Gakkyuu Houtei
Takujou no Ageha
Isobe

*Next Issue - Shokugeki no Souma (Color, Lead CP, Poster, Cover)*

anime stuff


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 19, 2015)

Looking forward to Shokugeki no Souma anime goodness. 



Badalight said:


> Why the hate for Gakkyu Houtei? There are certainly worse series in the magazine. Inb4 Obata is wasting his talents.



There are worse but they aren't likely to end like this one can. Except for the other stuff that was newly serialized but may inevitably die as well.

Mainly because I'm not fond of any of the main characters or the primary school setting. Bonus points for the idea about using lawyers because that was refreshing for this magazine, but as a whole I found them unlikeable for one reason or another. Obata wasting his talents is secondary.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 19, 2015)

Haikyuu getting that turbo push, but holy shit Toriko hasn't been that low in awhile. I wonder what chapter it was, because a lot of the Bambina stuff has been amazing.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Lortastic (Mar 23, 2015)

Haha Kohei's comment is hilarious.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 26, 2015)

*Jump Issue #18*

*Shokugeki no Soma (Lead color, cover, poster)*
One Piece
Boku no Hero Academia
Black Clover
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Toriko
Kagamigami
*Nisekoi (Center color)*
Ultra Battle Satellite
Haikyuu!!
*Gintama (Center color)*
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Hinomaru Zumou
World Trigger
Kaizou Ningen Roggy
*Owari no Seraph (Special oneshot, center color)*
Bleach
Kochikame
Takujou no Ageha
Gakkyuu Houtei
Isobe

*Jump Issue #19*
*
Lead color/Cover: Boku no Hero Academia (to Commemorate volume 3)
Center color: Ansatsu Kyoushitsu, Soccer oneshot*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2015)

I want to see the Souma stuff so bad. Looks like BnHA gets the works next week. Can't wait. 

Other than that, I've lost track how long the new series have been serialized at this point. Actually, I was supposed to read them but have failed to do so at this point. So many manga and so little time.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2015)

They've been around like 5 weeks or so? Some less than that.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 26, 2015)

> Soccer oneshot


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2015)

Naruto hypes me up in a special way<3


----------



## Uraharа (Mar 29, 2015)

Really hope to see some Yu Yu Hakusho anniversary stuff in the upcoming months. This December it will be its 25th anniversary if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## OS (Mar 29, 2015)

What's the new naruto going to be about now?


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 29, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Really hope to see some Yu Yu Hakusho anniversary stuff in the upcoming months. This December it will be its 25th anniversary if I'm not mistaken.


New anime, now that HxH is over.







Yeah right


----------



## Succubus (Apr 2, 2015)

*Jump Issue #19*

*Boku no Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Haikyū!!
Shokugeki no Souma
World Trigger
Gintama
Kagamigami
Nisekoi
*Assassination Classroom (CP)*
Hinomaru Zumou
Black Clover
Toriko
Bleach
*Soccer One Shot by Shiibashi Hiroshi (CP)*
Saiki Kusuo no Psi-nan
Cyborg Roggy
Kochikame
Ultra Battle Satellite
Gakkyuu Houtei
Takujou no Ageha
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Jump Issue #20*

*Cover, Lead CP: Gintama*
*Center Color: Shokugeki no Souma, Kekkai Sensen (Special Chapter)*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2015)

Really can't wait for the BnHA and AssClass colors to come out. Then again, they may already be released I'm like a day behind on responding. 

Hmm a Kekkai Sensen special chapter next week? Definitely assuming that is due to the anime that is coming out this season. I really should start reading that series too.


----------



## Tangible (Apr 3, 2015)

OS said:


> What's the new naruto going to be about now?


The new generation. Mostly Sasuke/Sakura's kid and Naruto's oldest kid. That was the plan at least. Not like there could be any kind of legitimate threat to Naruto or Sasuke at this point since they have God-tier powers


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 6, 2015)

Rip Shima Grandpa.


----------



## JesusBaby (Apr 6, 2015)

Drinking with your grandpa? XD
RIP shima grandpa


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 9, 2015)

Issue 20
*Gintama (Cover, Lead CP)*
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
One Piece
Black Clover
Haikyuu!!
Boku no Hero Academia
*Shokugeki no Soma (Center color)*
Kagamigami
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Hinomaru Zumou
Nisekoi
*Kekkai Sensen (Center color, Special Chapter)*
UBS
World Trigger
Bleach
Kochikame
Kaizou Ningen Roggy
Takujou no Ageha
Gakkyuu Houtei
Isobe

*Toriko (Absent)*

Issue 21
*Cover/Lead CP: Nisekoi*
*Center Color: Haikyuu!!, Kagamigami, Oneshot*
*Absent: One Piece*


----------



## OS (Apr 9, 2015)

People seemed mad that black clover got ahead of basically everything else. Especially Hero academy. How's the manga?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 9, 2015)

Ugh One Piece absent next week. =/

Well, I'm definitely looking forward to the Nisekoi color at least. I can't say the same about anything in the actual chapter though. 



OS said:


> People seemed mad that black clover got ahead of basically everything else. Especially Hero academy. How's the manga?



I still haven't read it or talked to those who have read it so I have no idea. Just wanted to give it some time before I decide to go through with reading it. >__>

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 9, 2015)

Black Clover sucks.
It's about a loud and obnouxious orphan who wants to be the next Wizard King. He has zero ability in magic, but his magic is to never give up (said in a double spread). He somehow get the super rare devil grimoire that makes up for his lack of magical skills. His best orphan friend/rival is the handsome dude with the best magical ability seen in decades.

Sounds familiar??
The only good thing about this serie is the art.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 9, 2015)

Iskandar said:


> Black Clover sucks.
> It's about a loud and obnouxious orphan who wants to be the next Wizard King. He has zero ability in magic, but his magic is to never give up (said in a double spread). He somehow get the super rare devil grimoire that makes up for his lack of magical skills. His best orphan friend/rival is the handsome dude with the best magical ability seen in decades.
> 
> Sounds familiar??
> The only good thing about this serie is the art.



Oh, yes it does.... too familiar.


----------



## MysticBlade (Apr 9, 2015)

> How's the manga?



So far? It's pretty much a nardo and zatch bell clone if I were to make a comparison. 

The magic element is what sets it apart though, the rivalry between the two protagonist is also pretty unique. 
Both helping each other whilst competitively trying to become the magic emperor. 

To be honest, I thought this series wouldn't do so good but looking at it's first ranking. It seems like it might be a hit. Though i guess i'm judging a bit to early, I'll give it about two more weeks to be sure.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 9, 2015)

So what's so good about Black Clo-


Iskandar said:


> Black Clover sucks.
> It's about a loud and obnouxious orphan who wants to be the next Wizard King. He has zero ability in magic, but his magic is to never give up (said in a double spread). He somehow get the super rare devil grimoire that makes up for his lack of magical skills. His best orphan friend/rival is the handsome dude with the best magical ability seen in decades.
> 
> Sounds familiar??
> The only good thing about this serie is the art.



...............

Well being in the top ranking that few times isn't saying much for now.


----------



## OS (Apr 9, 2015)

well let's not forget to mention the thing the wizard king beat


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2015)

top fucking lel


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 9, 2015)

There's just two things I have beef with.

1. Never give up 
2. Super rare something 

But I'm interested enough to give it a try one day so there's that.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 9, 2015)

no wonder it's the same author who did Hungry Joker


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 9, 2015)

OS said:


> well let's not forget to mention the thing the wizard king beat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Well, isn't this a coincidence.


----------



## OS (Apr 9, 2015)

I mean, it could follow the base format of naruto but handle things differently. Who knows. Maybe it will be the better naruto.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 10, 2015)

OS said:


> People seemed mad that black clover got ahead of basically everything else. Especially Hero academy. How's the manga?



Pretty bad honestly.
It's generic as fuck and pretty poorly written.
It does have some really neat Miura-lite art though.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Clover placing above Boku No Hero Academia..


----------



## Succubus (Apr 16, 2015)

*Issue #21*

*Nisekoi (Cover, Lead CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Toriko
Shokugeki no Soma
Black Clover
Gintama
*Haikyuu (Center Color)*
World Trigger
Hinomaru Zumou
*Oneshot 1 (Center Color)*
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*Kagamigami (Center Color)*
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Ultra Battle Satellite
Gakkyuu Houtei
*Oneshot 2*
Kaizou Ningen Roggy
Takujou no Ageha
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*One Piece, Bleach (Absent)*

*Issue #22/23*
*
Cover, Lead CP: One Piece*
*CP: Black Clover*, *Naruto Gaiden -Nanadaime Hokake to Akairo no Hanatsu Tsuki- (Mini-Series)*, *One Shot*

*Issue #24*

*New Series by Yokota Takuma*

*Issue #25*

* New Series by Ogino Ken*

*Issue #26*

*New Series: Devilyman by Kentaro Fukuda (Winner of 9th Golden Future Cup)*


---

oh fuck yes the author of _Onani Master Kurosawa_ serialized in WSJ


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2015)

Succubus said:


> *Issue #21*
> 
> *Nisekoi (Cover, Lead CP)*
> Boku no Hero Academia
> ...



Boku No Hero Academia at the top just like God intended.

And Black Clover scores again a pretty high number..


----------



## Badalight (Apr 16, 2015)

Succubus said:


> oh fuck yes the author of _Onani Master Kurosawa_ serialized in WSJ



Which one is his?

Also Toriko shot up. Not surprised since we're hitting the climax of the arc in the rankings.

Also jump has a lot of fucking series running right now. Discounting the oneshots, it has 20... and Naruto is coming back, so 21? Not to mention 4 new series coming in... I'm sure some are on their way out, but good lord.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 16, 2015)

^ YoKo is Yokota Takuma's pen-name, right here



> *Issue #24
> 
> New Series by Yokota Takuma*



oh yeah so many upcoming new series I think some mangas gonna get cancelled too soon to free up space


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 16, 2015)

Succubus said:


> oh fuck yes the author of _Onani Master Kurosawa_ serialized in WSJ



Cool, I enjoyed his manga, he's a good artist too


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2015)

Based Y-san putting in work for his waifu Marika as always. The other Nisekoi fans aren't even close to his level.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 22, 2015)

I literally just finished reading all the chapters released of Black Clover...

...I honestly felt like I was reading a weird combo of Naruto and Fairy Tail, with a gigantic fuck-you sword (that apparently doesn't cut through people) thrown in for shits and giggles.


----------



## MysticBlade (Apr 22, 2015)

The series is getting a lot of hate because most think it's a naruto ripoff. 

It's not, far from it.

While the art do tend to resemble naruto aswell as the protagonist, it's plot and story are in it's right different. 
Black clover is basically a merging of zatch bell and fairy tail, it's targeted audience are those interested in "magic spells".

Though how they go about casting spells kinda resembles ninja jutsus 

Tbh, I've enjoyed the few chapters despite the shitty translation. The protagonist wielding a big "fuck u sword" is a plus in my eyes 

Before i fully catch up I'll give it about 1 more week to see it's ranking.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 22, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> The series is getting a lot of hate because most think it's a naruto ripoff.
> *It's not, far from it..*



This is probably the most wrong post I've ever read on this ridiculous forum.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll wait for Black Clover to be a hit before catching up to it. The first chapter wasn't absolutely horrible but it wasn't much better than your general new manga that gets cancelled in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 23, 2015)

How many fucking color pages is Black Cover going to get


----------



## MysticBlade (Apr 23, 2015)

Seems as if black clover might be a hit in Japan


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 23, 2015)

Badalight said:


> How many fucking color pages is Black Cover going to get



Just 2.
/10char


----------



## Succubus (Apr 30, 2015)

*Issue #24*

*Sesuji wo Pin! to〜Shikakou Kyougi Dance-bu e Youkoso〜 (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
?????
?????
?????
?????
*Black Clover (CP)*
?????
Boku no Hero Academia
?????
?????
?????
?????
?????
Kagamigami
Gintama
Ultra Battle Satellite
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Bleach
*Gakkyuu Houtei (Move to Jump+)
Kaizou Ningen Roggy (End)*

*Issue #25*

*Cover, Lead CP:* *Lady Justice (New Series)*
*CP:* *Shokugeki no Souma, Boku no Hero Academia, Sesuji wo Pin! to*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 30, 2015)

Succubus said:


> *Issue #24*
> 
> *Sesuji wo Pin! to〜Shikakou Kyougi Dance-bu e Youkoso〜 (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
> ?????
> ...



There's no point in posting the incomplete ToC here, this isn't Mangahelpers (which I was banned from for a month for "encouraging other users to make fun of Sharkbait").

Anyways, I don't think Kagamigami is dead despite the lower rank this week. Same with Ultra Battle Satellite. I think all 3 new series will be fodder, and I also think that Gintama will end in the next serialization round. That will give both Kagamigami and Ultra Battle Satellite each 10-20 weeks to try and build up a fanbase, if they don't by then then they'll be dead. 
Kuroko no Basket and Sket Dance though are two examples of series that started slightly lower ranked before becoming popular later on.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 30, 2015)

What's with Hero Academy's slide all of a sudden?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2015)

Patrick said:


> What's with Hero Academy's slide all of a sudden?



Yeah,what the heck is up with that?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 30, 2015)

Patrick said:


> What's with Hero Academy's slide all of a sudden?





Ciupy said:


> Yeah,what the heck is up with that?



It's technically two spots higher since the new series and Bland Clovers cover pages aren't ranked.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 30, 2015)

I know, it's 6th. What happened?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

It's not One Piece is what happened. Except for it every other manga can and will jump as far as anywhere. It's normal.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 30, 2015)

It used to be a top 3 lock for weeks on end and suddenly when the plot is getting even better it's falling out of that place. It can happen but it's weird it happens now.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 30, 2015)

There is a lot of competition in the upper half of Jump right now. A lot of series are shuffled around fighting for the top 5 places. Ass Class and Haikyuu make it intop there quite often depending on the week, and so does Shokugeki no Souma. One Piece is also a staple there and naruto came back. Plus black clover is seemingly popular so it may be up there as well.

6th is not really surprising to me.

Also why do you think Gintama is ending Rica?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 30, 2015)

Badalight said:


> There is a lot of competition in the upper half of Jump right now. A lot of series are shuffled around fighting for the top 5 places. Ass Class and Haikyuu make it intop there quite often depending on the week, and so does Shokugeki no Souma. One Piece is also a staple there and naruto came back. Plus black clover is seemingly popular so it may be up there as well.
> 
> 6th is not really surprising to me.
> 
> Also why do you think Gintama is ending Rica?



Do you even read the series?
It's super endgame status right now.
Plus, Sorachi even had a letter at the beginning of the year iirc that implied that the series was in its final stretch.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorachi had this to say



> And with that, I have yet to finish cleaning up the shit that is Volume 57. I haven’t even started with it yet. As for the special, this is it.
> In short, Gintama isn’t ending just yet.
> However, preparations for the ending [of the series] are currently underway.
> Having said that, because the current story status turned shitty, someday, you’ll realize the connection of it all.
> ...


----------



## Badalight (Apr 30, 2015)

No I don't read Gintama, I was just curious.

What does he mean by the story turning shitty?


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2015)

tfw black clover kicks off hero academy because of nips shit taste.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 30, 2015)

I wholeheartedly expect Hero Academy to reclaim its Top 5 (maybe even Top 3) spot when the latest chapters get ranked.


----------



## Ciupy (May 1, 2015)

OS said:


> tfw black clover kicks off hero academy because of nips shit taste.



Oh,I hope this will work out in the end for BnHA.

If this gets cancelled because of the poor taste people have..

I just got flashbacks of Mx0...


----------



## Stilzkin (May 1, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> If this gets cancelled because of the poor taste people have..




It's not going to get cancelled for not being in the top three.


----------



## Ciupy (May 1, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> It's not going to get cancelled for not being in the top three.



Oh,I know that.

Just that I hope that this isn't the beginning of a tumble down a slippery slope that could result in it being cancelled.


----------



## Geomancer (May 1, 2015)

I doubt Black Clover hype will last long


----------



## Patrick (May 1, 2015)

It probably won't get cancelled beccause of it's initial and consistent succes but Jump has induced a trauma into a lot of us now. Whenever you read a new series and you think "Oh hey this can become a fun read" it usually ends in 10 chapters for not being incredibly popular within a month.


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,I know that.
> 
> Just that I hope that this isn't the beginning of a tumble down a slippery slope that could result in it being cancelled.


If it makes money it's not gonna get cancelled regardless of jump ratings.

My Hero Academia vol.2 - 239,566 	
My Hero Academia vol.3 - 254,111


----------



## Ciupy (May 1, 2015)

Patrick said:


> It probably won't get cancelled beccause of it's initial and consistent succes but Jump has induced a trauma into a lot of us now. Whenever you read a new series and you think "Oh hey this can become a fun read" it usually ends in 10 chapters for not being incredibly popular within a month.







7777777 said:


> If it makes money it's not gonna get cancelled regardless of jump ratings.
> 
> My Hero Academia vol.2 - 239,566
> My Hero Academia vol.3 - 254,111



I know,I know..

But as the gentleman above put it..the "trauma" is real..

The fact is that if you are not an instant success in Jump your ass is gone in 10 chapters max and that lead to the death of a lot of promising series.


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

Sure, but that's true for everything. In any competitive business if you don't make a strong impression right away, you're done.

As far as Academia goes, it was an instant hit so it's safe no matter what, as Shueisha farms anything that had even a glimpse of popularity to death because they need new headers.


----------



## Patrick (May 1, 2015)

Wasn't a series called a succes when it sells 300k+ per volume? Or is that just the case with long running series and is 200-250k actually really good for a new manga?


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

300k+ is a _giant_ success, anime deal, franchise etc. Basically top tier. Above that is already god level.
90% of all manga, however, sell bellow/around 200k and 100k as a regular thing. It's not small, Jump just inflated the expectancy for sales with 500k and a million (then there's One Piece).

200k+ for most manga is a success and pretty much their bar for life.
For a new manga to sell >250k with just 3 volumes is amazing. Granted for a WSJ series that's a way easier feat to accomplish.

That's not counting, of course, manga that reduce in sales. So if one used to sell 700k and then sells 300k it's not a success 


.


----------



## Patrick (May 1, 2015)

Yeah makes sense. I just remember when Toriko was hyped to be the next hit about one or two years ago but then people said it would never escalate far beyond 300k and thus couldn't be considered a real succes.

I admit you can call any manga that at least runs for a few years and sells decently a succes but I was talking about megahits here like One Piece, HxH and Naruto.


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

> people said it would never escalate far beyond 300k and thus couldn't be considered a real succes.


If they only consider nardo level sales a success then they don't really know jack shit. The prime instance of inflated perception based solely on highest examples and not the actual market.

But yeah, Academia can easily go above 300k and probably 500k with anime and after.


.


----------



## Patrick (May 1, 2015)

I expect it to be well above 500k by it's 10th volume honestly. Other current Jump succeses like Assclass and Haikyuu sell around 700-800k at this point in their run.


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

Possibly, however HQ and Assclass don't have as much competition on the market in their genres. If a person can only afford 1 volume and he wants a sports shonen manga, there aren't that many to choose from.
But if he wants battle shonen, there are tons and tons that would come ahead academia.


----------



## Patrick (May 1, 2015)

One Piece is selling around 3 million copies per volume and even then Naruto also managed to sell another 1 million per volume. Now that Naruto is gone I wouldn't be surprised to see BnHA take over most of Naruto's marketshare.


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

lol no, that's not how that works.


----------



## OS (May 1, 2015)

Naruto isn't gone.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2015)

Man, Hinomaru Zumou really surprised me. I was passing it over for a few months because of the theme, but I'm really enjoying it since picking it up last night.


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

*Issue #24*

*Sesuji wo Pin! to〜Shikakou Kyougi Dance-bu e Youkoso〜 (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
One Piece
*Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (CP)*
Naruto Gaiden
Shokugeki no Souma
*Black Clover (CP)*
Haikyuu!!
Boku no Hero Academia
Toriko
Nisekoi
Hinomaru Zumou
*Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo (CP)*
Kagamigami
Gintama
Ultra Battle Satellite
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Bleach
*Gakkyuu Houtei (Move to Jump+)
Kaizou Ningen Roggy (End)*
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Absent:* *World Trigger
*
*Issue #25*

*Cover, Lead CP:* *Lady Justice (New Series)*
*CP:* *Shokugeki no Souma, Boku no Hero Academia, Sesuji wo Pin! to *


----------



## Aldric (May 2, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Wasn't a series called a succes when it sells 300k+ per volume? Or is that just the case with long running series and is 200-250k actually really good for a new manga?



pretty sure the initial 300000 print of bnha volume 1 was sold out 

so it's already a 300000+ series without an anime


----------



## Succubus (May 14, 2015)

*Issue #25*

*Lady Justice(Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
One Piece
Black Clover
*Sesuji wo Pin! to Kyougi Dance-bu e Youkoso (Color Page, 25pg)*
Assassination Classroom
Haikyuu!!
*Boku no Hero Academia(Color Page)*
Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokake to Akairo no Hanatsu Tsuki
Gintama
Toriko
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Shokugeki no Soma(Color Page)*
Hiromaru Zumou
Kagamigami
Nisekoi
World Trigger
Kochikame
Ultra Battle Satellite
Bleach
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Issue #26*

*Devilyman(Cover, Lead CP)*


----------



## Tayimus (May 14, 2015)

Is Lady Justice another superhero manga...?


----------



## Succubus (May 14, 2015)

Tayimus said:


> Is Lady Justice another superhero manga...?



it's an ecchi manga with a superhero theme


----------



## Byrd (May 14, 2015)

Black Clover ranked 2


da fuck


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 14, 2015)

Black Clover. 

Lady Justice huh? The title alone has me curious 

Looking forward to the BnHA and Souma colors this week.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)

From Twitter:
Due to circumstances surrounding Ashihara-sensei’s debility, World Trigger’s breaks in serialisation are increasing. Also, there will be times when the publication order is at the back of the magazine, but these are measures taken due to the increasing breaks in serialisation. We appreciate the readers’ continuing enjoyment and support. Thank you for your time

So World Trigger will be always have a fixed position in the bottom now.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Black Clover ranked 2
> 
> 
> da fuck



Japan just shit eating. TBF these are probably 13 yr olds voting.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)

WSJ is a magazine for children after all, it's just a shame that Japanese children seem to be mentally handicapped hence the voting for Black Clover.


----------



## Succubus (May 14, 2015)

it will go down soon


----------



## Patrick (May 14, 2015)

So far what I've seen from Black Clover is some weird mix of Fairy Tail, Naruto and Magi. All manga that are shit quality in terms of writing, yet sell ridiculously well. I really hope Black Clover won't be the next similar thing or else we'll have to deal with this high ranking for a looong time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)

Patrick said:


> So far what I've seen from Black Clover is some weird mix of Fairy Tail, Naruto and Magi. All manga that are shit quality in terms of writing, yet sell ridiculously well. I really hope Black Clover won't be the next similar thing or else we'll have to deal with this high ranking for a looong time.



The weird thing is that Fairy Tail and Magi weren't terrible when they started, but gradually became that way. Black Clover has been shit from the get-go.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> WSJ is a magazine for children after all, it's just a shame that Japanese children seem to be mentally handicapped hence the voting for Black Clover.



Or maybe we should stop reading a manga magazine made for kids and teens

Also, black clover is somewhat good at being generic.

It also has some zatch bell vibes with its books.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)

OS said:


> Or maybe we should stop reading a manga magazine made for kids and teens
> 
> Also, black clover is somewhat good at being generic.
> 
> It also has some zatch bell vibes with its books.



It really isn't good at being generic at all though.
MHA and NNT are good at being generic, Black Clover just feels plagiarized and uninspired.


----------



## Geomancer (May 14, 2015)

BC is ranked above AC? 

Japan you disappointed me


----------



## Badalight (May 14, 2015)

Arn't these votes done by sending shit in through snail mail though? I don't think they actually get that money votes. Like I remember NNT did a popularity poll and even though they had like 200,000 votes, maybe less than 2,000 of those were done through postcards.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Arn't these votes done by sending shit in through snail mail though? I don't think they actually get that money votes. Like I remember NNT did a popularity poll and even though they had like 200,000 votes, maybe less than 2,000 of those were done through postcards.



That's a good question actually.
Could you do me a favor and ask it on the Mangahelpers thread? I'm banned there until the 25th for "encouraging others to make fun of Sharkbait".


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 21, 2015)

Issue #26:
Devily Man (New Series, Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Lady justice (Color Page)
Boku no Hero Academia
Shokugeki no Soma
Haikyuu!! (Color Page)
Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokake to Akairo no Hanatsu Tsuki 
Hiromaru Zumou
Sesuji wo Pin! to Kyougi Dance-bu e Youkoso (Extra Pages)
Black Clover
Toriko
Nisekoi (Color Page)
Gintama
Kagamigami
World Trigger
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Bleach
Kochikame
Ultra Battle Satellite
Isobe Isobee Monogatari


----------



## Badalight (May 21, 2015)

Devily Man...

come on with that title


----------



## Geomancer (May 21, 2015)

Black Clover is out of the top 5  which is good but its not low enough in the toc
hopefully it will goes to the bottom 5 where it belongs soon


----------



## Sinoka (May 28, 2015)

Issue #27:
World Trigger (Lead Color/Cover)

Black Clover
One Piece
Devilyman (Center color)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Hinomaru Zumou
Sesuji wo Pin! to
Shokugeki no Soma
Haikyuu!!
Boku no Hero Academia (Color Page)
Naruto Gaiden
Gintama
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Nisekoi
Magical Patissiere Kosaki-chan
Shokugeki no Soma L'etoile
Spinoffs: [Magical Patissiere Kosaki-chan, Shokugeki no Soma L'etoile, Kuroko no Basket Replace PLUS, Rettsu! Haikyuu!?] (Center color, 32 pages)
Rettsu! Haikyuu!?
Lady Justice (extra 23 pages)
Toriko
Kagamigami
Kochikame
UBS
Bleach
Isobe 

Next Issue:  Toriko Lead Color anniversary 
World Trigger is on break next week 
Warai no Kamigami / Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro (Oneshot, 19 Pages)
*Shokugeki no Soma, Nisekoi, Black Clover (Color Page)*


----------



## Patrick (May 28, 2015)

Black Clover 1?


----------



## Succubus (May 28, 2015)

at least it beats out Wanpisu, not a bad thing


----------



## Jouninja (May 28, 2015)

It's awesome that Black Clover is at #1.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 28, 2015)

Its the first time I see Toriko being ranked that low.

Rankings kinda prove the japs dont want Aizen anymore.


----------



## Rasendori (May 28, 2015)

haha is Oda trolling? There will definitely be a lot of Naruto to go around in the future.


----------



## MysticBlade (May 28, 2015)

Black clover coming out #1? where dem haters at though?


----------



## Geomancer (May 28, 2015)

I'm here & I still hate it

The thing that will make me as hater shut up about it is huge jump in its quality not jump its ranking
that's will only make me hate it more

that being said, I don't think the quality will change, because Tabata will see how great the fans reacted to it & will not change anything in the future


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2015)

Black Clover is freakin' awesome. Hating Black Clover for being a shounen is like hating a dictionary for telling you what words mean. Black Clover delivers<3


----------



## Hexa (May 31, 2015)

Black Clover is OK.  When I was reading it, I definitely had the feeling "this is going to be an 18 chapter serial, isn't it?".  I'm glad I'm wrong.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 31, 2015)

Scizor said:


> Black Clover is freakin' awesome. Hating Black Clover for being a shounen is like hating a dictionary for telling you what words mean. Black Clover delivers<3



I bet you think Zack Snyder is a competent director as well.


----------



## Patrick (May 31, 2015)

I have now caught up on Black Clover and I must say it has it's charms. Aster is a Naruto clone, the art comes straight out of NNT and the concept of magic is as original as a slice of cheese, so it isn't unique at all. However, that doesn't mean it isn't enjoyable. It could become a new Magi or Toriko. Nothing of noteworthy quality but entertaining enough to spend 5 minutes on it every week.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 31, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> I bet you think Zack Snyder is a competent director as well.



..and we all know Zack Snyder is the worst director of all time.


This series isn't insultingly bad, at worst it's plain.

The concept isn't new or an interesting twist on anything. The characters designs aren't attention grabbing. The author hasn't shown any significant talent in writing.

Still it's drawn well enough and the author is choosing to go straight into action.

I don't see what gets people flared up about this series. I think it has its place as an action series. After all what this series is offering isn't all that different from what Toriko does.


I'm curious to see where it goes. It will probably need to develop more if it is going to stick around.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 4, 2015)

*Jump Issue #28*

*Toriko (Cover, Lead Color Page, 7th Anniversary)*
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
*Shokugeki no Souma (Color Page)*
Boku no Hero Academia
Sesuji wo Pin! to
*Black Clover (Color Page)*
Devilyman (23 pages)
Naruto Gaiden
Warai no Kamigami by Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro (One Shot, Color Page)
Haikyuu!!
Lady Justice
*Nisekoi (Color Page)*
Hinomaru Zumou
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Onsengai no Medusa (Special Chapter from Jump Plus)*
Gintama
Kochikame
Kagamigami
Bleach
Ultra Battle Satellite
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Absent: World Trigger*

*Shounen Jump Issue #29 Information:*

*Cover, Lead CP: PSI Kusuo Saiki (3th Anniversary)*

---

I hope Kagamigami gets cancelled


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> I bet you think Zack Snyder is a competent director as well.



I bet you think your opinion is always the only proper way of thinking of something.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2015)

Scizor said:


> I bet you think your opinion is always the only proper way of thinking of something.



You are correct.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 13, 2015)

*Issue #29*
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan (Lead color/Cover)

Boku no Hero Academia
Haikyuu!!
Black Clover
Shokugeki no Soma
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (Center Color)
Sesuji wo Pin! to
World Trigger
Oneshot (Center color, 45p)
Lady Justice
Naruto Gaiden (Center Color)
Hinomaru Zumou
Devilyman
Gintama
Toriko
Nisekoi
Bleach
Kochikame
UBS
Kagamigami
Isobe 

*Next Issue:*
Poster/Cover: One Piece & big announcement
Center Color: Kagamigami, Isobe


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 13, 2015)

Seems like Bleach won't be getting a colour page until Volume 68 is announced. Guess it might be for the last week of June.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 13, 2015)

Good to see Saiki in the center!


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 18, 2015)

*Issue #30*
One Piece (Cover and Lead CP, Celebration of the Guinness World Record)

Assassination Classroom
Naruto Gaiden
Food Wars
Black Clover
Haiky?!!
Kagamigami (Color Page)
My Hero Academia
Devilyman
Hinomaru Zumou
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
Nisekoi
Toriko
Lady Justice
Gintama
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
World Trigger
THe Story of Isobe Isobee (Color Page)
Bleach
Kochikame
Ultra Battle Satellite

Next Issue
Cover and Lead CP: Haiky?!! (30p)
CP: Hinomaru Zumou, Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club


----------



## Yozeffu (Jun 25, 2015)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #31 ToC (June 29th, 2015):*

[/IMG]

Haikyu!! (Cover, Lead CP, 30 p.)
One Piece
My Hero Academia
Assassination Classroom
Devily Man (Not ranked)
The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club (Center Color)
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Black Clover
Naruto: The Seventh Hokage and the Scarlet Spring
Lady Justice (Not ranked)
Gintama
Hinomaru Sumo (Center Color)
Toriko
World Trigger (Not ranked. Was absent in issue #24)
Nisekoi
Kochikame
Kagamigami
Bleach
Ultra Battle Satellite (END)
The Story of Isobe Isobee


*
Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #32 (July 6th, 2015):
*
Hinomaru Sumo (Cover, Lead CP)


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2015)

Damn has bleach even been in the top 10 in last few years. It's always close to the bottom. Hero continues to be great


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 26, 2015)

Bleach doesn't really deserve to be in the top 10, seeing how it's handled.

Kubo just should put Aizen and Juhabach on the battlefield ages ago, instead he continues to focus on boring things.

Most of the quinicies are yawn-worthy without any personality to them, and they get the most panel time.


----------



## Yozeffu (Jul 16, 2015)

*Assassination Classroom (Cover, Lead CP, 3rd Anniversary)*
1- Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
2- One Piece
*Best Blue (Center Color, 25 p.)*
3- My Hero Academia
4- Haikyu!!
*Shojo Fukkyu Recovery Q (One-Shot, Center Color, 41 p., Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup)*
5- Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
6- Gintama
7- Nisekoi
8- Hinomaru Sumo
*Black Clover (Center Color)*
9- Toriko
10- The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
11- Kagamigami
12- Lady Justice
13- World Trigger
14- Devily Man
15- Kochikame
16- Bleach
The Story of Isobe Isobee


*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #35 (July 27th, 2015):*

My Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP)
Deadman Killer by Naoki Matsumoto (One-Shot, Center Color, Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup)
One Piece (Absent)


----------



## Yozeffu (Jul 23, 2015)

My Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP, 1st Anniversary)
1- Assassination Classroom
2- Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
Deadman Killer (One-Shot, Center Color, 47 p., Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup)
3- The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
4- Black Clover
5- Hinomaru Sumo
6- Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Haikyu!! (Center Color)
7- Gintama
Best Blue (23 p., not ranked)
8- Nisekoi
9- Toriko
World Trigger (Not ranked. Was absent in issue #28)
10- Kagamigami
11- Kochikame
12- Lady Justice
13- Bleach
14- Devily Man
The Story of Isobe Isobee
One Piece (Absent)
??? x ??? (???)


*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #36 (August 3rd, 2015):*

Black Clover (Cover, Lead CP)
Galaxy Gangs by Takamasa Moue (One-Shot, Center Color, Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 23, 2015)

AssClass on top once again. Lady Justice is crashing and burning as expected. I only read chapter 1, but it seemed way too flawed to survive long-term without a miracle or two.

Black Clover is getting the cover and lead cp?! I took my eye off the ToC the last couple of months but is that it's first one since debuting? 

I wasn't impressed by what I saw upon my first read but maybe it's gotten better later on.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> maybe it's gotten better later on.



It hasn't.
If anything it just keeps ripping off more and more each chapter and is one of the most baffling successes in Jump history.


----------



## Yozeffu (Jul 30, 2015)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #36 ToC (August 3rd, 2015):*

Black Clover (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece (Not ranked. Was absent in issue #29)
1- Assassination Classroom
2- Hinomaru Sumo
3- Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Galaxy Gangs (One-Shot, Center Color, 47 p., Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup) 
4- Haikyu!!
5- My Hero Academia
6- Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
7- Gintama
Nisekoi (Center Color)
Best Blue (Not ranked)
8- Toriko
9- The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
10- Kagamigami
11- Devily Man
12- World Trigger
13- Kochikame
14- Lady Justice
15- Bleach
The Story of Isobe Isobee
??? x ??? (???)


*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #37-38 (Double Issue) (August 10th, 2015):*

One Piece (Lead CP, 18th Anniversary)
Kurama no Hirameki by Yutaka Oikawa (One-Shot, Center Color, Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup)
​


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2015)

AssClass on top again. Matsui has been on a tear this entire year so loving this ToC dominance the last couple of weeks. 

I said I was going to read Hinomaru Zumo weeks ago and still haven't gotten around to it. When it first debuted I was skeptical about if it could survive but it's doing that and more right now.

Yeah, looks like Lady Justice is dead in the water. I guess I won't bother to find out if it got scanned beyond chapter 1 now.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2015)

One Piece with the lead CP again. 

It must rock being number one in an industry.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 30, 2015)

Bleach is second to last.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2015)

Isobee doesn't get ranked because it's put deliberately last in the ToC. So in this case Bleach is outright last. Not like Kubo gives a fuck and WSJ isn't that bothered for the moment considering the volumes still sell.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2015)

Actually they do kinda care since they told Kubo this was his last arc.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2015)

Well I did say "for the moment" since they are actually letting him take forever with this "last arc" when I think plenty of us wish it would hurry the fuck up. 

Also I missed the One Piece 18th Anniversary notice for next week. I've been reading for about 12 of those 18 years. Time sure does fly.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2015)

You're tell me. 

This is my 8th year reading it weekly.  Man what a great ride it's been so far.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 30, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Well I did say "for the moment" since they are actually letting him take forever with this "last arc" when I think plenty of us wish it would hurry the fuck up.
> 
> Also I missed the One Piece 18th Anniversary notice for next week. I've been reading for about 12 of those 18 years. Time sure does fly.



I got into One Piece a long long time ago... about 10 years ago


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 31, 2015)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT Double issue? Another break next week? 

A time will come, our kids will register on this forum to discuss One Piece


----------



## Yozeffu (Aug 6, 2015)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #37-38 (Double Issue) ToC (August 10th, 2015):*

One Piece (Lead CP, 18th Anniversary)
1- Assassination Classroom
2- Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
3- My Hero Academia
4- The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
Kurama no Hirameki (One-Shot, Center Color, 47 p., Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup)
5- Nisekoi
6- Hinomaru Sumo
7- Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Best Blue (Not ranked)
Black Clover (Center Color)
8- Haikyu!!
9- Gintama
10- Kagamigami
11- Kochikame
12- Toriko
13- World Trigger
14- Bleach
15- Devily Man
16- Lady Justice
The Story of Isobe Isobee
??? x ??? (???)

*
Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #39 (August 24th, 2015):
*
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma (Cover, Lead CP)
Genjui Toteku by Hitsuji Gondaira (One-Shot, Center Color, Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2015)

18 years of One Piece. God damn it feels like the 10 year anniversary was only yesterday. 

AssClass on top again with BnHA also in the top 3. 

That double issue is going to suck in terms of wait time but I'll look forward to the Souma Cover+Color when WSJ returns the following week.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

Double Issue this week, does that mean there isnt gonna be chapters released next week?


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Double Issue this week, does that mean there isnt gonna be chapters released next week?



yes, 2 weeks for next chapters


----------



## Yozeffu (Aug 21, 2015)

*Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
My Hero Academia
Assassination Classroom
*Genjui Toteku (One-Shot, Center Color, 47 p., Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup)*
Black Clover
*Haikyu!! (Center Color)*
The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
Hinomaru Sumo
Toriko
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
*Gintama (Center Color)*
*Best Blue (Not ranked)*
Kagamigami
Bleach
Nisekoi
Kochikame
Lady Justice
Devily Man
The Story of Isobe Isobee
*World Trigger (Absent)*
??? x ??? (???)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #40:*

*Ryujin-den Gagamaru by Yuki Uemura (One-Shot, Center Color, Participant in the 2015 Gold Future Cup)*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice Souma cover. 

Top 3 is just about what I would expect. Kind of surprised by the jump Bleach had since so often it feels as if WSJ magazine readers stopped bothering to vote for it even if other fans still buy the volumes.

Nisekoi is kind of on the low side but I guess that hardly matters at this point since it's wrapping the story up within these next 10-20 chapters most likely.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Yozeffu (Aug 27, 2015)

*Bleach (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Haikyuu!!
Shokugeki no Souma
*Ryuujin-den Gagamaru (CP, Golden Future Cup Entry )*
Gintama
*Boku no Hero Academia (CP)*
Toriko
Sesuji wo Pin! to
*Hinomaru Zumou (CP)*
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Black Clover
Nisekoi
Best Blue
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
World Trigger
Devilyman
Kagamigami
Lady Justice
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Shounen Jump Issue 41:*

*Cover, Lead CP: Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo*


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2015)

*Shounen Jump Issue 41:*
*Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo (Cover, Lead CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
One Piece
Hinomaru Zumou
Black Clover
*Carbonator (CP, Golden Future Cup Entry #7)*
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (CP)*
Shokugeki no Souma
Sesuji wo Pin! to
World Trigger
Haikyuu!!
Toriko
Gintama
Nisekoi
Kagamigami
Best Blue
Bleach
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (CP)*
Devilyman
*Lady Justice (End)*

*Shounen Jump Issue 42:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Mononofu (New Series by Ikezawa Haruto (author of Kurogane))
CP: Shokugeki no Souma, Hinomaru Zumou, Sesuji wo Pin! to*
*Absent: One Piece*


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 4, 2015)

Dat Academia sitting pretty at Number One.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2015)

Dat BnHA


----------



## Rai (Sep 4, 2015)

IMO Toriko and Shokugeki no Soma are the best right now.

BnHA not worth trying.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> IMO Toriko and Shokugeki no Soma are the best right now.
> 
> BnHA not worth trying.



Did you read it or not?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> IMO Toriko and Shokugeki no Soma are the best right now.
> 
> BnHA not worth trying.


....



Ciupy said:


> Did you read it or not?



I recommended to him once, he said it sucks


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 4, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> I recommended to him once, he said it sucks



So nothing can be done then...


Anyway,nice to see BnHA so high up.

And Black Clover is surprisingly high!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2015)

I didn't read black clover due to everyone bitching bout it (Though I'm not that interested in it either)  The complaining is fun to see though


----------



## Evolution (Sep 4, 2015)

Black Clover is like a weird Fairy Tail, Bleach and Nardo mix. At least that's how I'd describe it.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 4, 2015)

rip Lady Justice. Saw it coming a mile away.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 7, 2015)

BnHa author....A birthday present for Endeavor?????


----------



## Rai (Sep 10, 2015)

Toriko and SnS the best again.


----------



## Vish (Sep 10, 2015)

*Shounen Jump Issue 42:*
*Mononofu (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
1. Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
2. Haikyuu!!
*Shokugeki no Souma (CP)*
3. Boku no Hero Academia
4. Gintama
*Hinomaru Zumou (CP)*
5. Black Clover
6. Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
7. World Trigger
*Sesuji wo Pin! to (CP)*
8. Toriko
9. Nisekoi
10. Bleach
11. Best Blue
12. Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
13. Kagamigami
14. *Devilyman (End)*
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
*One Piece (Absent)*

*Shounen Jump Issue 43:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Samon-kun wa Summoner (New Series by Numa Shun)*
*CP: Haikyuu!!, Mononofu, Bakuman。Age 13 (Special Chapter Part 1)*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Sinoka (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Vish (Sep 21, 2015)

*Shounen Jump Issue 43:*
*Samon the Summoner (Lead CP and Cover, New Series by Numa Shun)*
1. One Piece
2. My Hero Academia
3. Assassination Classroom
*Mononofu (CP)*
4. Hinomaru Zumou
5. Black Clover
*Haikyuu (CP)*
6. Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
7. Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
*Bakuman Age 13 (Special Chapter Part 1)*
8. Gintama
9. Toriko
10. The Disaster of PSI Kusuo Saiki
11. World Trigger
12. Kochikame
13. Nisekoi
14. Best Blue
15. Bleach
16. Kagamigami
The Story of Isobe Isobee

*Preview Issue #44*
*Cover and Lead CP: Haikyuu!!
CP: Samon the Summoner (25p), Bakuman Age 13 (Special Chapter Part 2), Black Clover
Extra pages: Mononofu
Absent: World Trigger*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Tayimus (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol at Horikoshi not understanding Ochako's hair.  I don't understand it either, bastard!  Why not shade her hair if it's brown?!  Took me ages to stop thinking she was blond!

Ohba and Obata set to shake up Jump (again).  Let's.  Fucking.  GO!

Who the Hell is Numa Shun...? *googles*


----------



## Vish (Oct 2, 2015)

*
Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #44 ToC (September 28th, 2015):*
*Haikyu!! (Cover, Lead CP)*
1. Assassination Classroom
2. One Piece
*Samon the Summoner (Center Color, 25 p.)*
3. Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
4. My Hero Academia
5. Hinomaru Zumou
6. The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
Mononofu (23 p., not ranked)
*Black Clover (Center Color)*
7. Toriko
8. Nisekoi
*Bakuman Age 13 (Special Chapter, Center Color, 24p.)*
9. Gintama
10. Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
11. Bleach
12. Kochikame
13. Kagamigami
14. Best Blue
The Story of Isobe Isobee
*World Trigger (Absent)*

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #45 (October 5th, 2015):*
*One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)*
*Nisekoi (Center Color)
Black Clover (Center Color)*
Samon the Summoner (23 p.)

_______________________________________



*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #45 ToC (October 5th, 2015):*
*One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)*
1. My Hero Academia
2. Assassination Classroom
3. Hinomaru Zumou
*Nisekoi (Center Color + Special Chapter)*
4. Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Samon the Summoner (23 p., not ranked)
5. Haikyu!!
*Black Clover (Center Color)*
Mononofu (Not ranked)
6. Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
7. Bleach
8. Toriko
9. The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
10. World Trigger
11. Kochikame
One-Shot (17 p.)
12. Best Blue
13. Kagamigami
The Story of Isobe Isobee
*Gintama (Absent)*

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #46 (October 10th, 2015):*
*My Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP)*
*Center Color: Shokugeki no Souma, Hinomaru Zumou, No.9 (Oneshot, 47 pages)*
*Gintama (Absent)*


----------



## Keishin (Oct 2, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Black Clover is like a weird Fairy Tail, Bleach and Nardo mix. At least that's how I'd describe it.



Black Clover is so bad I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 2, 2015)

Dat BnHA!!!


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Sinoka (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Sinoka (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Tayimus (Oct 20, 2015)

Hoh?  One of Horikoshi's assistants is starting his own serialization?  I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 21, 2015)

Where are the rankings and why aren't people discussing them as much as they used to in this thread? Did I miss something? (I _was_ away from here for a while...)


----------



## Vish (Oct 21, 2015)

*Shounen Jump Issue #46:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Boku no Hero Academia (Cover, Lead Color Page)*
1. Assassination Classroom
2. One Piece
3. Mononofu
4. Black Clover
*Shokugeki no Souma (Color Page)*
5. Samon-kun wa Summoner
6. Haikyuu!!
*No.9 (One Shot, Color Page)*
7. PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Hinomaru Zumou (Color Page)*
8. Sesuji wo Pin! to
9. Toriko
10. Kochikame
11. Nisekoi
12. Kagamigami
13. World Trigger
14. Bleach
15. Best Blue
Isobe Isobee Monogatari (not ranked)

*Absent: Gintama


* 
*Shonen Jump Issue #47 Information:*
*Cover + Lead CP: Assassination Classroom*
*Center Color: PSI Kusuo Saiki, Sesuji wo Pin! to, Q.E.D.!! (One Shot)* 
*Absent: One Piece *




*Shounen Jump Issue 47:*
*Assassination Classroom (Cover,* *Lead CP)*
1. Haikyuu!!
2. Shokugeki no Souma
3. Hinomaru Zumou
4. Boku no Hero Academia
5. Gintama
*Sesuji wo Pin! to (CP)*
6. Mononofu
7. Toriko
*Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (CP)*
8. Black Clover
9. Samon-kun wa Summoner
10. Nisekoi
11. World Trigger
*Q.E.D!! (CP, One Shot)*
12. Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
13. Bleach
14. Best Blue
15. Kagamigami
Isobe Isobee Monogatari (not ranked)

*One Piece (Absent)


* 
*Shounen Jump Issue 48:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Isobe Isobee Monogatari (2nd Anniversary Important Announcement)*
*CP: Haikyuu!!, Mononofu, Takuan to Batsu no Nichijou Enma-chou (One Shot)*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 21, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Where are the rankings and why aren't people discussing them as much as they used to in this thread? Did I miss something? (I _was_ away from here for a while...)



Because most of us have moved on to discuss the magazine on Mangahelpers.
Other than the legitimately retarded Sharkbait (who may just be a clever troll) and Pietro (and maybe a few other turds) it's easily the best place to discuss the magazine.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2015)

^ Ah okay, thanks! Good to know =)


----------



## Vish (Oct 22, 2015)

*Shounen Jump Issue #48:*
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (Cover and Lead CP, announcement of an Anime and Stage Play in 2016)*
1. One Piece
2. My Hero Academia
3. Assassination Classroom
4. Shokugeki no Souma
5. Black Clover
6. Samon-kun the Summoner
*Takuan to Batsu no Nichijou Enma-chou (One Shot, 47 pages)*
7. The Disaster of PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Haikyuu!! (CP)*
8. Gintama
9. Hinomaru Zumou
10. Kochikame
11. Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
*Mononofu (CP)*
12. Toriko
13. Nisekoi
14. World Trigger
15. Bleach
16. Kagamigami
17. Best Blue



*Shounen Jump Issue #49:*
*Cover & LCP: My Hero Academia (announcement)*
*Center Color: Black Clover (CP), Kung-Fu master (One Shot, 47 pages)*


----------



## Geomancer (Nov 5, 2015)

they announce Kaito (cross manage) will start a baseball manga next issue, they're pushing the sport genre lately

Buddy Strike (Baseball)
Mononofu (Shogi)
Best Blue (Swimming)
Straighten Up! (Competitive Dancing)
UBS (MMA)
Takujou no Ageha (ping pong)
Sporting Salt (SEM)
Judos (Judo...duh)
Hinomaru Zumou (Sumo)
TWB (football)

Lady Justice
Cyborg Roggy
Black Clover
Kagamigami
HIFI Cluster
Yoakemono
Mitsukubi Condor
BnHA
Stealth Symphony
Illegal Rare 
Iron Knight

between the start of 2014 & the end of 2015 jump debuted 10 sport manga & 10 battle manga
on the battle manga side 2 succeeded & 8 flopped
on the sport manga side 1 succeeded, 6 flopped & 3 are undetermined


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Vish (Nov 10, 2015)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #49 ToC (November 2nd, 2015):*
*My Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP, Anime Announcement)*
1. Haikyu!!
_One Piece (Not ranked. Was absent in issue #42)_
2. Assassination Classroom
3. Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
4. Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
*Kung-Fu Master (One-Shot, Center Color, 47 p.)*
5. The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
*Black Clover (Center Color)*
6. Mononofu (First ranking)
7. Hinomaru Sumo
8. Toriko
9. Nisekoi
10. Gintama
_Samon the Summoner (Not ranked)_
11. Bleach
12. Kochikame
13. Best Blue
14. Kagamigami
_Chronicle of Isobe -Life is Hard-_
*World Trigger (Absent)*



*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #50 ToC (November 9th, 2015):*
*Hinomaru Sumo (Cover, Lead CP, Crossover with Kuroko's Basketball)*
1. One Piece
2. Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
3. Assassination Classroom
*Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club (Center Color)*
4. My Hero Academia
5. Haikyu!!
*Toriko (Center Color)*
6. Nisekoi
7. Gintama
*Mononofu (Center Color)*
8. The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
9. Black Clover
10. World Trigger
11. Samon the Summoner (First ranking)
12. Bleach
13. Kochikame
14. Best Blue
15. Kagamigami
_Chronicle of Isobe -Life is Hard-_



*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #51 (November 16th, 2015):*
*Buddy Strike by KAITO author of Cross Manage (Cover, Lead CP, New Series, 54p.)
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma (Center Color)
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club (Center Color)
Chronicle of Isobe -Life is Hard- (Center Color)
One Piece (Absent)*


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like Toshiaki is gonna have another series get the axe.  I really feel sorry for that guy.  Psyren was his most popular work and even that wasn't spared.


----------



## Geomancer (Nov 10, 2015)

He should have resisted the urge to turn Kagamigami into a battle manga

he should have stayed a detective/mystery manga like in the first chapter

if people wanted to read a manga about human catching monsters & battling with them they would read pokemon,or yokai watch


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Vish (Nov 16, 2015)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #51 ToC (November 16th, 2015):*
*Buddy Strike (Cover, Lead CP, New Series, 54p.)*
1- Assassination Classroom
2- My Hero Academia
*Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma (Center Color)*
3- Toriko
4- Hinomaru Sumo
5- The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
6- Haikyu!!
*Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club (Center Color)*
7- Black Clover
8- Gintama
9- Mononofu
10- Kochikame
11- Samon the Summoner
_World Trigger (Not ranked. Was absent in issue #44)_
12- Nisekoi
13- Bleach
_*Chronicle of Isobe -Life is Hard- (Center Color)*_
14- Best Blue
*15- Kagamigami (END)*
*One Piece (Absent)*



*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #52 (November 21st, 2015):*
*Haikyu!! (Cover, Lead CP)*
*Hinomaru Sumo (Center Color)
Buddy Strike (Center Color, 25 p.)*
*Full Charge!! Kaden-chan (One-Shot, Center Color, 33 p.) (Main series published in Jump+)*


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Sinoka (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Badalight (Dec 1, 2015)

*"1- Assassination Classroom
2- My Hero Academia
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma (Center Color)
3- Toriko
4- Hinomaru Sumo
5- The Mishaps of Kusuo Saiki
6- Haikyu!!"*

Fuck yes


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Badalight (Dec 7, 2015)

Great. So to learn about what happened to the characters in Bleach, we have to go and look at shit outside of the manga.

Good job Kubo.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 8, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Great. So to learn about what happened to the characters in Bleach, we have to go and look at shit outside of the manga.
> 
> Good job Kubo.




Was thinking the same.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 16, 2015)

What's this?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 16, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> What's this?



We don't know yet.
My bets are an anime original Boruto series by Perriot though.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 7, 2016)

It's neat to think about, we're going to have a lot of pretty dominant series ending this year with; AssClass, Gintama, Nisekoi, Toriko, and now World Trigger (with a cancelled anime and mediocre rankings it's highly unlikely to be able to last until the end of the year).
That's going to leave Jump with only three series that didn't begin their serialization in this current decade (with Bleach probably ending next year) resulting in ab almost entirely very fresh new lineup .

What are your guys's favorite series running from this new lineup? My Hero Academia, Hinomaru Sumo, and Mononofu are the biggest standouts for me right now.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 8, 2016)

^ Sorachi said he doesn't know if it'll end this year.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 8, 2016)

Toriko aint ending this year, and the rest are speculations I'm pretty sure, aside from Ass Class.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 8, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Toriko aint ending this year, and the rest are speculations I'm pretty sure, aside from Ass Class.



I bet you half of my rep that it ends this year, deconstruction boy.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Mar 8, 2016)

Straw hat Ziggy said:


> ^ Sorachi said he doesn't know if it'll end this year.


sorachi said the series will end when sugita tomokazu lose his hair

sugita shaved his hair for the latest gintama event two days ago

gg


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm going to miss AssClass, I sure hope Nisekoi ends this year and I don't think Toriko's going away (although that pacing is sure worrying). Not reading Gintama or World Trigger though.

And I can't wait for Bleach to end. Pity it's gonna take another year 

From the newer series I'm only reading MHA and it's pretty good.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 8, 2016)

Rica_Patin said:


> I bet you half of my rep that it ends this year, deconstruction boy.



MKay             .


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 8, 2016)

Screencapped it. I'll remind either of you.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 8, 2016)

Now Badalight will start claiming how much of a big shot Shimabukuro and stuff like that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2016)

Jump #15 (14/03):
Samon-kun wa Summoner (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
Black Clover (Color Page)
Boku no Hero Academia
Sesuji wo Pin! to ~Shikakou Kyougi Dance-bu e Youkoso~
Mononofu (Color Page)
Shokugeki no Souma
Haikyuu!!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Zumou
Gintama
Kochikame
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Nisekoi
PSI Kusuo Saiki
World Trigger
Bleach
Toriko
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Hunter ? Hunter (Hiatus)

#16:
Cover & Lead CP: Haikyuu!! 
CP: Shokugeki no Souma, Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, Assassination Classroom (End)
OS: Koro-sense Q! (Special Chapter from Saikyou Jump, 7 pg.)


----------



## Badalight (Mar 10, 2016)

Golden Witch said:


> Screencapped it. I'll remind either of you.



Thanks fam.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 10, 2016)

Toriko bottom 3 

Wait it's dead last.Isobee doesn't get ranked,this is even worse


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2016)

Yuragi getting a color page before it even gets its first ranking is concerning.
There's no reason for Jump to give Miura special treatment or a push, seeing how Koisome Momiji was just a normal Jump failure. 
Must mean that Ghost-Tits is actually popular :/.

Damn, Jump has been on a roll this year.
Black Clover, Straighten Up!, Mononofu, Samon kun Wa Summonor, and now Yuragi. 
Six successful series in one year.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Toriko bottom 3
> 
> Wait it's dead last.Isobee doesn't get ranked,this is even worse



Toriko has only been out of the bottom 3 one time this month.
It's tanking hard and the sped up pace clearly reflects that.
People need to learn not to argue with me, I'm an arrogant asshole, but I always end up right in the end.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 10, 2016)

Is Black Clover good?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Is Black Clover good?


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 10, 2016)

Great answer


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Great answer



It's awful.
Seriously the worst thing to ever get popular in Jump.
It outright steals from any series Tabata can think of without any originality of its own.
The character are so 1 dimensional that they can hardly count as characters.
They just exist to fill generic battle shonen character archetypes. 
The dialog is literally just characters screaming about their overly simplistic emotions or goals. 
From Asta always screaming about how he's going to become the wizard king, to this new villain girl  Fana whose dialog is just her screaming about how she hates everything.
Characters all just want to fight for no reason, and everybody and anybody, no matter how much stronger they are proclaim themselves as Asta's rival despite his complete incompetence, just because he's the MC.
It's cringe worthy to an extreme.
The man doesn't know how to write anything. It honestly feels like a 14 year old trying to come up with a manga idea on Gaia or some shit without any self awareness of how terrible and untalented he is.

The art and panelwork are nice, but I can't even begin to get into just how terrible Black Clover is.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Is Black Clover good?



It's utter derivative,uninspired shit and it's one of the most successful new series in Jump so...eh.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 18, 2016)

Shounen Jump Issue 16:
Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
Boku no Hero Academia
One Piece
Shokugeki no Souma (CP)
Black Clover
World Trigger
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (CP, End)
Koro-Sensei Quest!(Extra from Saikyou Jump spinoff)
Hinomaru Zumou
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)
Mononofu
Toriko
Saiki Kusou no Sainan
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Sesuji wo Pin!to
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Bleach 
Gintama
Nisekoi
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

Shounen Jump Issue 17:
Cover, Lead CP: Boku no Hero Academia + Asui Tsuyu-chan's GeroGero Diary.
CP: Nisekoi, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Sesuji wo Pin! to, One-Shot ｢BOZE｣(by Hirano Ryouni)

Shounen Jump Issue 18:
Cover, Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Hinomaru Zumou (Special Chapter), Sousei no Onmyouji (Special Chapter)
Mini-Series: Ansatsu Kyoushitsu Bangaihen

Shounen Jump Issue 19:
Cover, Lead CP: Sesuji wo Pin! to
CP: Sesuji wo Pin! to (Special Chapter), Yu-Gi-Oh! (Special Chapter Part 1)

Shounen Jump Issue 20:
Cover, Lead CP: Shokugeki no Souma
CP: Hunter x Hunter (Resume), Mononofu (Special Chapter)

Shounen Jump Issue 21/22:
Cover, Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Haikyuu!! (Special Chapter), Naruto (Special Chapter)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 7, 2016)

Shounen Jump Issue 19:
Sesuji wo Pin! to (Cover, Lead CP)
Boku no Hero Academia
One Piece
Sesuji wo Pin! to: Shigatsu Monogatari (Special Chapter)
Black Clover(CP)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu Bangaihen (Mini-Series)
Haikyuu!!
TRANSCEND - GAME Yu-Gi-Oh(Special Chapter, CP)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Zoumu
Gintama
Samon-kun wa Summoner(CP)
Mononofu
Shokugeki no Souma
World Trigger
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Nisekoi
Bleach
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Toriko
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

Shounen Jump Issue 20:
Cover, Lead CP: Shokugeki no Souma
CP: Hunter x Hunter, Boku no Hero Academia, Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Special Chapter: Mononofu


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 14, 2016)

Shounen Jump Issue 20:
Shokugeki no Souma (Cover, Lead CP)
Black Clover
One Piece
Boku no Hero Academia(CP)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu Bangaihen (Mini-Series)
Mononofu(+Special Chapter)
TRANSCEND - GAME Yu-Gi-Oh(Special Chapter part 2, CP)
Hunter x Hunter (CP)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
World Trigger
Haikyuu!!
Toriko
Gintama
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Hinomaru Zumou
Saiki Kusou no Sainan
Sesuji wo Pin! to
Isobe Isobee Monogatari(CP)
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Nisekoi
Bleach


Shounen Jump Issue 21/22:
Cover, Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Naruto, Ansatsu Kyoushitsu Bangaihen, Hinomaru Zumou
Special Chapter: Haikyuu!!


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 14, 2016)

Dafuq?!  Black Clover is at the top spot?!


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 15, 2016)

Hinomaru Zumou is a good sports series


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 15, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> Dafuq?!  Black Clover is at the top spot?!



That series any good?

And Nisekoi and Bleach riiiiiiiight at the bottom. Nisekoi is going to end soon anyway. Bleach too, hopefully.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 26, 2016)

Haha, Togashi


----------



## Platypus (May 19, 2016)

Latest few rankings:


> *Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #21-22 (April 25th, 2016):*
> One Piece (Lead CP)
> 1- My Hero Academia
> 2- Black Clover
> ...


Copy-pasted from  cos I'm lazy.

Author comments in last two English issues:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 20, 2016)

Togashi whining about his back pain while others say their condolences for the earthquake victims...


----------



## Golden Witch (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, not exactly appropriate on a human level.


Kodachi might need to watch it too with WHAT he says.
/Earthquake in Kumamoto
/"It has begun!"


----------



## Sinoka (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2016)

viva_cmpunker said:
			
		

> *Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #25 (May 23rd, 2016):*
> My Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP)
> One Piece (Not ranked. Was absent in issue #17)
> 1- Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh my God...Black Clover is above My Hero Academia.  Again!

This is it, y'all.  The End Times.  Repent your sins!


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 3, 2016)

It was above last week, but BNHA got ranked first this week.


----------



## KuramaGuy18 (Jun 4, 2016)

Yuragi-san sure is hanging there isn't it? 

Maybe the cute girls or One-Punch Man-esque protagonist is doing it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2016)

KuramaGuy18 said:


> Yuragi-san sure is hanging there isn't it?
> 
> Maybe the cute girls or One-Punch Man-esque protagonist is doing it.



It's just a really good series.
Genuinely funny, very charming, cool character designs, and seems like it will strike a very interesting blend between battle, comedy, and ecchi harem.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 6, 2016)

*Issue 27 (June 6, 2016)*





> *Hinomaru Zumou (Cover, Lead CP)*
> 1) My Hero Academia
> 2) One Piece
> *Boruto (CP)*
> ...


http://www.crunchyroll.com/forumtopic-809337/weekly-shonen-jump-rankings?pg=110#53976479



> Issue 28 Preview:
> 
> *Cover, Lead CP: Haikyuu!!
> CP: Black Clover, Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club, Yuna of Yuragi Manor*


http://www.crunchyroll.com/forumtopic-809337/weekly-shonen-jump-rankings?pg=111#53976989


Sounds like Win10 sneakily installed itself on Saeki's computer. 
Either Kodachi has blinders on or Japan seems to be digging the Boruto recaps, weirdly enough. >japan

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Either Kodachi has blinders on or Japan seems to be digging the Boruto recaps, weirdly enough. >japan


Meh, Japan hardly complain about things


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Jun 14, 2016)

is there a thread on this site that covers the weekly sales?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2016)

MvCforumsucks12 said:


> is there a thread on this site that covers the weekly sales?


Not on NF but there is one on MAL.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Jun 14, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Not on NF but there is one on MAL.


Im aware of that thred

someone should make one here on NF


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Jun 14, 2016)

anyways Im interested in where Bleach sales overall sit, Outta all the series Bleach sales both domestically and WW have me itching to know where it stands. when is it gonna reach 90 million and how many has it sold outside of Japan


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Jun 15, 2016)

Well looks like i found my answer(somewhat)

Bleach is at 87 million in japan(dont. Know if print or sales)


----------



## Impact (Jun 29, 2016)

MvCforumsucks12 said:


> I dont consistently log in this site to maintain a thread.



So why suggest it?

Also no one really cares besides you, so why would anyone else bother?


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Jun 29, 2016)

Impact said:


> So why suggest it?
> 
> Also no one really cares besides you, so why would anyone else bother?


Because every other manga based forum has one.Plus this place is one of the most popular manga/anime forums you would expect it to have one to instead of someone having to go to myanimelist to see the sales.

I might do it, but I am undecided at the moment.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 29, 2016)

We used to have someone post sales for both anime and manga, but its been at least a year since it was updated and even longer when it was updated regularly.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2016)

Kekammes said:


> We used to have someone post sales for both anime and manga, but its been at least a year since it was updated and even longer when it was updated regularly.



Yeah, I think Kaizou10 posts specifically on Arlong Park since he was banned from Mangahelpers and here.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 30, 2016)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #31 Table of Contents*

*Gintama (Cover)
The Disaster of Psi Kusuo Saiki (Lead CP)*
1. My Hero Academia
2. One Piece
3. Black Clover
4. Hunter x Hunter
*Gintama (CP)*
5. Haikyuu!!
6. Food Wars! Shokugeki no Souma
*Koro-Sensei Q! (CP, Special Chapter)*
7. Hinomaru Zumou
8. Yuna of Yuragi Manor
9. Kimetsu no Yaiba: Blade of Demon Destruction
10. Samon the Summoner
11. Takuan and Batsu’s Daily Demon Diary (8th chapter)
*Bleach (Ending Announcement CP)*
12. Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
13. World Trigger
14. Kochikame
15. Mononofu
16. Nisekoi
17. Toriko
Chronicle of Isobe -Life is Hard-


*Weekly Shonen Jump #32 Preview*

*Cover: Haikyuu!!, Boruto
Lead CP: Haikyuu!!
CP: Food Wars! Shokugeki no Souma, Yuna of Yuragi Manor, Boruto*
Absent: Hunter x Hunter, One Piece





Fuck, another color page for Boruto? That's the third one in a row.
HxH going on a hiatus and Bleach coming to an end soon.


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 30, 2016)

It looks like on Shonen Jump's website, their offering a free month of WSJ when you create an account.


And they appear to have made huge upgrades. Their's various manga like the Emperor and I that are independent of the main magazine that have free weekly issues out, but their only free on their week of release it appears, similar to CR's method.

EDIT: They have Dragon ball SUPER on there.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 15, 2016)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #32*

*Boruto (Cover)
Haikyuu!! (Lead CP)*
1. Black Clover
2. My Hero Academia
*Boruto (CP)*
3. Samon the Summoner
4. Kimetsu no Yaiba: Blade of Demon Destruction
*Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma (CP)*
5. Hinomaru Zumou
6. Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
7. Toriko
*Yuna of Yuragi Manor (CP)*
8. Gintama
9. World Trigger
10. Kochikame
11. Takuan and Batsu's Daily Demon Diary
12. The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
13. Mononofu
14. Bleach
15. Nisekoi
Chronicle of Isobe -Life is Hard-​
*
Weekly Shonen Jump #33*

*One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)*
1. Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
2. Black Clover
*Hinomaru Zumou (CP)*
3. Kimetsu no Yaiba
4. My Hero Academia
*Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Soma (CP)*
5. Haikyuu!!
6. Gintama
*Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club (CP)*
7. Samon the Summoner
8. Toriko
9. The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
10. Nisekoi
*Flying Darwin (One Shot)*
11. Bleach
12. KochiKame
13. Takuan and Batsu's Daily Demon Diary
14. Mononofu
Chronice of Isobe -Life is Hard-​
*Weekly Shonen Jump #34
Cover, Lead CP: One Piece
CP: My Hero Academia, Black Clover, Samon the Summoner*




Covers and Author Comments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 21, 2016)

#34
One Piece (Cover, Lead Color)
Food Wars
Haikyu
My Hero Academia (Color)
Yuragi-sô no Yûna-san
Hinomaru Zumô
Black Clover (Color)
World Trigger
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Samon-kun wa Summoner (Color)
Sesuji o Pin ! to
Toriko
Kochi Kame
Takuan to Batsu no Nichijô Enma-chô
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Nisekoi
Gintama
Bleach
Mononofu (End)
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

#35 : _Yakusoku Neverland_ by *Posuka Demizu* (art) &* Kaiu Shiroi* (story) start. _Black Clover_ & _Psi _have color page.
#38 : _Love Rush _by *Ryôhei Yamamoto* (_E-Robot_) start.
#39 : _Red Sprite_ by *Tomohiro Yagi *(_Iron Knight_) start.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 21, 2016)

Also, these Jump threads could use more love. 

Hinomaru Sumo (Weekly Shonen Jump)


Ghost Tits


Samon the Summoner (Weekly Shonen Jump)


Blade of Demon Destruction (Weekly Shonen Jump)


Haikyuu (Weekly Shonen Jump)


World Trigger (Weekly Shonen Jump)


Straighten Up! (Weekly Shonen Jump)


Sahara of the Flower Samurai (Jump Giga)


Legend of the Galactic Heroes (Weekly Young Jump)


Golden Kamui (Weekly Young Jump)

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Platypus (Jul 27, 2016)

_*Weekly Shonen Jump #35:*
The Promised Neverland (Cover, Lead CP, New)_
My Hero Academia
One Piece
_Black Clover (CP)_
Haikyuu!!
Gintama
_The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. (CP)_
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma
World Trigger
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Hinomaru Zumou
Takuan and Batsu's Daily Demon Diary
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
Toriko
Samon the Summoner
Nisekoi
Kochikame
Bleach
Chronice of Isobe -Life is Hard-

_*#36-37 :*_
One Piece (Lead Color)
Yakusoku Neverland, Boruto (Color)
Bleach (End, Color)
Nisekoi (End, 25p, Color)

_*Source: *_YonkouProductions and Heiji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 27, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Bleach (End, Color)*
> Nisekoi (End, 25p, Color)



OMG IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## Platypus (Aug 3, 2016)

_*Weekly Shonen Jump #36/37:*
One Piece_
My Hero Academia
Haikyū !!
_Nisekoi (Color Page) _※ complete
Black Clover
Gintama
_The Promised Neverland (C color)_
Yuragi no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Zumou
_Boruto (C color)_
PSI Saiki
_Bleach (C color) _※ next issue completed
Shokugeki no Soma
World Trigger
Kochikame
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Samon the Summoner
Sesuji wo Pin!
Takuan and Batsu Daily Demon Dairy
Toriko
Isobe Isobee
_
*#38:*_
Intro Love Rush! (New Series)
Color Page (Bleach) (My Hero Academia)
_*
Source:*_ YonkouProductions


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 3, 2016)

Wait so Bleach does get another chapter AFTER the double issue tomorrow?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 3, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Yes


Are these guys trying to troll us or what?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 3, 2016)

I think people jumped to a conclusion a bit too quickly based on this week's issue's preview saying Bleach would be reaching its 'climax'. Also, Bleach volumes tend to have 10-11 chapters in them and tomorrow's chapter will be the 11th so…
But now we know for sure (hopefully) that Bleach will end on chapter 686. There will be a Bleach announcement in #38 as well.


----------



## Uraharа (Aug 3, 2016)

686 will be the 12th chapter of the volume. I guess the people were right who said it was odd that the last page of ch 684 didn't mention anything about next week being the last.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 6, 2016)

_EDIT: fixed_


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 6, 2016)

^ Yeah from experience I can tell you to upload that to imgur, otherwise it won't show.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 17, 2016)

*#38
*
“Love Rush! ”
“Haikyū!!”
“ONE PIECE”
“BLEACH”
“Hinomaru Zumou”
“The Promised Neverland.”
“My Hero Academia”
“Black Clover”
“World Trigger”
“Kochikame”
“Kimetsu no Yaiba”
“Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san”
“Shokugeki no Soma”
“Samon kun Summoner”
“Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High’s Competitive Dance Club”
“Takuan and Batsu’s Daily Demon Dairy”
“The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
“Gintama”
“Toriko”
“Chronicle of Isobe -Life is Hard-.”

4


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 17, 2016)

It's crazy how competitive Jump is right now that the the first 12 rankings are all up for grabs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2016)

Top 5 seems to be One Piece, Black Clover and My Hero Academia and a few others weaving in and out.

The promised neverland has potential to take up a permanent spot in the top 5, its been getting a ton of discussion over in Japan, the most since Black Clover and BnHA.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 19, 2016)

Froot Loops said:


> The promised neverland has potential to take up a permanent spot in the top 5, its been getting a ton of discussion over in Japan, the most since Black Clover and BnHA.



That's good to hear! So is this Black Clover any good? Or are only the Japanese liking it?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2016)

Black Clover is trash, Japan likes it but it really hasn't developed a western fanbase at all.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 19, 2016)

Froot Loops said:


> Black Clover is trash, Japan likes it but it really hasn't developed a western fanbase at all.


It has a western fanbase.  Only problem is that most of those people enjoy the series ironically, and wouldn't actually recommend it to people.  I belong to this group.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 19, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> It has a western fanbase.  Only problem is that most of those people enjoy the series ironically, and wouldn't actually recommend it to people.  I belong to this group.



Yup.

Honestly though, I think it will do pretty well in the US once it gets an anime. 
It's like an edgy Fairy Tail. It'll make 16 year old American anime fans cream their tasteless pants.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2016)

It would be wrong to say it has no western fanbase, but compare it to some other recent big series from jump and the fanbase is minuscule.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 19, 2016)

Froot Loops said:


> It would be wrong to say it has no western fanbase, but compare it to some other recent big series from jump and the fanbase is minuscule.



Well it certainly isn't lighting the US sales charts on fire yet. 
Then again, I feel like most of the people in the west who would like Black Clover aren't the type who'd want to read a manga, or anything for that matter.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 19, 2016)

Also, this is getting a pretty good response on Reddit.
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g264/ichigowife/Bleach Photos/debate/manga-rainbleach-ch164-04.png

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 20, 2016)

^ Just noticed at the end it's been written by you 

So people liked the Arrancar arc more than SS?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2016)

Can't rep ya right now, @Rica_Patin.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2016)

Rica_Patin said:


> Also, this is getting a pretty good response on Reddit.
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g264/ichigowife/Bleach Photos/debate/manga-rainbleach-ch164-04.png



Your thoughts?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> Your thoughts?



Before I watch, do you think it makes sense or is it something I'm likely to rage at?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2016)

Rica_Patin said:


> Before I watch, do you think it makes sense or is it something I'm likely to rage at?


It's a little too sympathetic to Kubo, I think.  Not to mention, it inflates Bleach's popularity in comparison to your Reddit post.  You might rage.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> It's a little too sympathetic to Kubo, I think.  Not to mention, it inflates Bleach's popularity in comparison to your Reddit post.  You might rage.



Yeah, sorry, but I can't watch a 20 minute video if the guy likely doesn't do any actual research on Jump and is just arguing from his reading of the series exclusively.
There are too many Youtubers and Podcasters who have no business opening their mouths about what they are talking about.
It's why I'm in the process of getting together a podcast set up for Mangahelpers with a cast of some of the users from the WSJ thread. Help clear up misinformation.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2016)

Rica_Patin said:


> Yeah, sorry, but I can't watch a 20 minute video if the guy likely doesn't do any actual research on Jump and is just arguing from his reading of the series exclusively.
> There are too many Youtubers and Podcasters who have no business opening their mouths about what they are talking about.
> It's why I'm in the process of getting together a podcast set up for Mangahelpers with a cast of some of the users from the WSJ thread. Help clear up misinformation.


Some research was done, that much is certain, and he does bring up some interesting points.  He doesn't try to change the fact that Bleach DID fall, but it just seems to me that he made Kubo out to be a victim of circumstance.  Overall, I'd recommend watching it if only to get another point of view.  ...or a laugh.  Whenever you get the time, perhaps.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2016)

I very highly doubt he stole your research.  I did laugh when he said Kubo was given three days, though.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 23, 2016)

Rica_Patin said:


> >He says he's gone through 10 years of rankings
> >This video came out a day after I posted my article
> That filthy piece of shit motherfucking thief.
> This shit was easy and simple to do, but this fucker just took what I did and claimed to have done it himself.
> I hope he gets cancer.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 24, 2016)

> *Shounen Jump Issue 39:*
> Red Sprite (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
> One Piece
> Boku no Hero Academia
> ...


https://mangahelpers.com/forum/posts/4312649/



			
				Heiji said:
			
		

> Black Clover will have episode anime during Anime Jump Festa.


https://mangahelpers.com/forum/posts/4312666/


----------



## Platypus (Aug 31, 2016)

> *Shonen Jump Issue 40:*
> Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
> Black Clover
> One Piece
> ...





> *Shonen Jump Issue 41:*
> Cover, Lead CP: My Hero Academia
> CP: Hinomaru Zumou, Boruto, Boy the Gold (Golden Future Cup Entry #2)


http://[Blocked Domain]/shonen-jump-issue-40-toc/


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 31, 2016)

Ugh!  Black Clover is number one.  It hurts just seeing that...


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't follow it, but I heard from someone that its at a big event so its expected to do well if the fans are hyped. My Hero has been in sort of a lull after the last arc but it is doing well. Top 5 pretty competitive and I'd like to see where the promised neverland is going to rank.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 7, 2016)

> *Shounen Jump Issue 41:*
> My Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP)
> Black Clover
> Food Wars!
> ...


Source: Mangahelpers

Seems like The Promised Neverland is slowly getting pushed out of the top 10 (not counting chapters w/ color pages)?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2016)

Let's hope it's going to recover. Would hate to see it axed.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 7, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Source: Mangahelpers
> 
> Seems like The Promised Neverland is slowly getting pushed out of the top 10 (not counting chapters w/ color pages)?



It hasn't begun ranking yet.
It's pretty common for unranked series to drop to the middle of the ToC after their first 3 rankings up until they begin being officially ranked. 
Series is getting great reception Japanese reception online, so I'm sure the ranking at least initially will be pretty good.
I just worry the pacing might be too slow for Jump over time. They need to at least escape by the end of the first volume.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2016)

Rankings don't start till 8 chapters in IIRC.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 7, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Rankings don't start till 8 chapters in IIRC.



Around then, yeah.
We still have a few more weeks before we should begin caring about Neverlands ToC placement.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 13, 2016)

> *Shounen Jump Issue 42:*
> Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo (Cover, Lead CP, End)
> Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo (Chapter 1 Full Color)
> One Piece
> ...


Source: Mangahelpers [LINK]


----------



## Akatora (Sep 14, 2016)

Kinda strange to think about, but for the first time since 2004 I'm currently not following any weekly shounen jump series.
Kingdom & Gate and on the or-cation release Trinity Blood or more or less the only mangas I read these days(oh yeah and "Gon" when just looking for simple entertainment.)
With the ending that Bleach I am questioning if I will start on another weekly jump series again in the future, I hope though that Kubo will now be able to get a better cooperating work going if possible in weekly young jump instead of Shounen jump hopefully we'll se a great work that make up for the Disappointment Bleach was turned into.(Overall Bleach is still probably my all time favorite jump series, but the series as a whole dropped to a 7/10 for me compared to the good old days where I'd rarely rate my entertainment below a 8/10 for a bleach chapter.)


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 15, 2016)

@Akatora: You should really give My Hero Academia a try.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd love it if Kubo was taken on as the artist for a monthly series.  The dude is still a really good artist, despite his storytelling shortcomings.  Give him an author with a quirky storyline that'll stimulate Kubo's imagination, and enough time to let that imagination flourish between chapters, and I think we'd have a damn good series on our hands.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 15, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> @Akatora: You should really give My Hero Academia a try.


And Ghost Tits and Hinomaru Sumo.
I enjoy them as much as I'm enjoying Hero Academy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 15, 2016)

Rica_Patin said:


> Ghost Tits


Is that...the real title?!


----------



## Akatora (Sep 15, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> I'd love it if Kubo was taken on as the artist for a monthly series.  The dude is still a really good artist, despite his storytelling shortcomings.  Give him an author with a quirky storyline that'll stimulate Kubo's imagination, and enough time to let that imagination flourish between chapters, and I think we'd have a damn good series on our hands.




Possibly, still kubo got great quotes at times and the chapter names for instance of bleach used to be a lvl or 2 above the general shounen chapter names.
Hopefully he won't be doing another battle manga, but will make several series of the 50-200 chapter planed size, I'm personally wondering if what happened to Bleach was more of a lag of motivation from Kubo(due to various reasons) than it was due to him not being able to keep the series good.
Given his ability to draw gore and apparently his interest in buying Ebooks with creepy covers Kubos next work should probably be targeted at an older audience than bleach was and so hopefully he'll write in another mag than shounen jump.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 15, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Is that...the real title?!



No. But it's what everybody calls it. It's really really good though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Sep 21, 2016)

> *Shonen Jump Issue 43:*
> Gintama (Cover, Lead CP) | New anime sequel announcement.
> Boku no Hero Academia
> One Piece
> ...


Source: Yonkouprod [LINK]


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 21, 2016)

BnHA first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> BnHA first


Yeah, that's great! As long as BnHA and OP trade places once in a while, I'm happy! With The Promised Neverland coming in third starting with the next (or the one after it?) chapter.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 21, 2016)

Holy shit Promised Neverland got 4th on its first ranking, nice. Top 5 looking to have some super fucking competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2016)

>haikyuu translated before hero academy

the worst of times


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 21, 2016)

This is the power of fujo's.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 28, 2016)

Heiji said:
			
		

> Btw, Jump #45 will be out officialy 08/10 (sathurday). So raw/spoil will out 05/10 (Wed).





> *Shonen Jump Issue 44:*
> Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
> My Hero Academia
> One Piece
> ...


Source: Yonkouprod [LINK]

RIP Takuan to Batsu 2016-2016


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2016)

Neverland is still in a good spot at #6, I expect it to stay middle of the road until they actually manage to escape.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 4, 2016)

> *Shonen Jump Issue 45:
> *Amalgam of Distortion (New Series)
> My Hero Academia
> One Piece
> ...


http://[Blocked Domain]/shonen-jump-45-toc/

Neither Love Rush nor Red Sprite seem to be doing well in the rankings…


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 4, 2016)

Platypus said:


> http://[Blocked Domain]/shonen-jump-45-toc/
> 
> Neither Love Rush nor Red Sprite seem to be doing well in the rankings…



Red Sprite isn't ranked yet.
I don't expect it to do well when it begins ranking either though.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 12, 2016)

> *Shonen Jump Issue 46:*
> Youth Weapon Number One (Lead Cover/ New Series)
> My Hero Academia
> Black Clover
> ...


http://[Blocked Domain]/shonen-jump-46-toc/


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Platypus (Oct 19, 2016)

> *Shounen Jump Issue 47:*
> One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
> Haikyuu!!
> Boku no Hero Academia
> ...


https://mangahelpers.com/forum/posts/4369239/


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2016)

So Gintama and Isobee are ending I take it? (though it already known I think, just want to confirm it)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 26, 2016)

This ToC is just kind of insanity. 

*Shonen Jump Issue 48 ToC*

*Black Clover (Cover/Lead CP)*
One Piece
World Trigger
*Gintama (Color Page)*
My Hero Academia
*Spring Weapon Number One (Color Page)*
Amalgam of Distortion
Toriko
Yuuna of Yuragi Manor
*The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. (Color Page)*
The Promised Neverland
Haikyuu!!
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Samon the Summoner
Hinomaru Zumou
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (Color Page)*
Love Rush!
Red Sprite

Shonen Jump Issue 49
*Cover/Lead CP: Black Clover
CPs: The Disastrous Life of Saiki K, My Hero Academia
Special: Memumemu-chan (?)*


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 29, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 29, 2016)

What the actual fuck made you think it would be a good idea to post a video from that guy in this thread? 
Why do you enjoy listening to actual retards who have no idea what they are talking about and openly LIE and spread MISINFORMATION the way that piece of shit does? Are you this gullible or do you just like being lied to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 29, 2016)

Rica_Patin said:


> What the actual fuck made you think it would be a good idea to post a video from that guy in this thread?
> Why do you enjoy listening to actual retards who have no idea what they are talking about and openly LIE and spread MISINFORMATION the way that piece of shit does? Are you this gullible or do you just like being lied to?


Jesus Christ!  He posted it with NO CONTEXT!


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 30, 2016)

When I saw that video title, I just cringed. That dude just spouts nonsense smh.


----------



## Karma15 (Oct 30, 2016)

I understand that a lot of the NF community hates this guy's videos but if you check the comments on his vids a lot of people actually buy into his shit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi, please take part in these polls for me.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 31, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> I understand that a lot of the NF community hates this guy's videos but if you check the comments on his vids a lot of people actually buy into his shit.



Yup.  It's sad, really.  I only recently started watching him, and I quickly noticed that he's not as knowledgeable as some other "Reviewers".  It amazes me that he has so many subscribers.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 1, 2016)

*Shounen Jump Issue 49:*
Black Clover (Cover, Lead CP)
Haikyuu!!
One Piece
Hinomaru Zumou
Ibitsu no Amalgam
Boku no Hero Academia (CP)
Yakusoku no Neverland
Spring Weapon Number One
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (CP)
Toriko
World Trigger
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Sesuji wo Pin! to
Shokugeki no Souma
Gintama
Red Sprite
Love Rush!
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Shounen Jump Issue 50:*
Cover, Lead CP: Shokugeki no Souma
CP: Hinomaru Zumou, Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, Himitsu Kessha D Tai Phantom Sentouin Entarou (One Shot by Monri Kei)
END: TORIKO


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 1, 2016)

Toriko is ending next issue, looks like somebody owes me half of their rep...

Anyways, I'm super hype for the new Kei Monri one-shot! That dude is going to be a fucking pillar of Jump pretty soon.


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow Toriko ending, it seems rushed. But could this mean the return of HxH is near?

Also it's great to see the promised neverland doing well in rankings.

Edit: Wait is Toriko not getting a colour page? Now that's just gay


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 2, 2016)

RIP Toriko!


----------



## Platypus (Nov 9, 2016)

> *Weekly Shonen Jump #50 ToC*
> Cover/Lead CP: Shokugeki no Soma (4th Anniversary)
> My Hero Academia
> Haikyuu!!
> ...


https://mangahelpers.com/forum/posts/4392491/

Say goodbye to Love Rush.

Toriko is ending next issue. So when will people learn that _climax_ doesn't necessarily mean _final chapter_? The exact same thing happened with Bleach's ending. 

What happened to the Promised Neverland?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 9, 2016)

But it IS ending, without having gotten an announcement 5 chapters beforehand. So yeah.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 9, 2016)

People said Toriko was ending THIS issue, not next week's, because previous week's issue said that the series would be reaching its "climax". ANN reported it as such as well.

Again, this is similar to how Bleach 685 was thought to be the final chapter, until the ToC leaks proved otherwise. Same wording and all.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 9, 2016)

I just made this, clearly a work in progress but I thought it was worth a try seeing how I'm desperate for a community like this on Reddit.


This subreddit is clearly not ready yet. I plan to have the moderators be primarily users from the Mangahelpers WSJ thread and I'd like for us to have a vibe and level of discussion much more similar to there than on /r/manga.

The goal is to create a community of Redditors and Jump fans who are also well-informed. I plan for us to have weekly chapter discussion on various Shueshia series as well so in a since this is kind of a Shueshia manga subreddit that can be used as a replacement and/or addition to /r/manga.

I guess we could look at this division as something akin to  and 

In this sub we know a lot more about the industry than the casual reader and our discussions and posts will reflect that.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 9, 2016)

God damn the promised neverland dropped. Its probably the slow as fuck pacing is sinking in on people.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 9, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> God damn the promised neverland dropped. Its probably the slow as fuck pacing is sinking in on people.



It's getting a color page next week, Jump won't give up on it that easily.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 9, 2016)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's getting a color page next week, Jump won't give up on it that easily.



Obviously, but hopefully this makes jump push Neverland to go at a faster pace, like getting to the escape in a few weeks.


----------



## Rai (Nov 10, 2016)

Cover of this week's issue:


----------



## Rai (Nov 17, 2016)

This week's cover issue:


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 18, 2016)

ℜai said:


> This week's cover issue:


Demon's Plan, huh?  I like the cover.  Anyone know who the mangaka is?  The style looks familiar...


----------



## Somethinggo (Nov 19, 2016)

*Shonen Jump 51*
Demon's Plan (Cover, Lead CP, New Series by Yoshimichi Okamoto)
One Piece
Black Clover
Toriko (CP, END)
Amalgam of Distortion
Haikyu!!
The Promised Neverland (CP)
Samon the Summoner
My Hero Academia
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou
Boruto (CP)
Spring Weapon No.1
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Oneshot (World Trigger Absence Filler)
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma
Red Sprite
Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~

*Notice: World Trigger is now on hiatus. No return date has been given.*

*Weekly Shonen Jump #52*
Cover, Lead CP: Ore Golazo(New series by Takamasa Moue)
CP: Demon's Plan, Samon the Summoner, Kimetsu no Yaiba


----------



## Platypus (Nov 24, 2016)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #52*
Ole Golazo (Cover, Lead CP, New Series by Takamasa Moue)
One Piece
The Promised Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)
Haikyu!!
My Hero Academia
Demon's Plan (CP)
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Soma
Black Clover
Samon the Summoner (CP)
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou
Amalgam of Distortion
Tera-chan (Oneshot)
Spring Weapon No.1
Red Sprite (END)
Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~

*Weekly Shonen Jump #1*
Cover, Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Ore Golazo, The Promised Neverland
Oneshots: Watashi ga Koshien ni Tsure Tettaru!(by Shuhei Miyazaki), Hiseiki Koyo Shinigami Pamapama(by Haruhara Robinson and Keisuke Goto), Shiri Kodama!(by Megumi Sasaki)

2017 schedule

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rai (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow, I can get Issue 1 since I am in japan that day!


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2016)

Neverland with that 2nd place rank, good looks like the japanese didn't fall out of love with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 25, 2016)

That's insane, I could never imagine a series like that getting such a high rank. Honestly I though it'd get dropped. I like the series but that thought has always been hanging over me whenever I read a new chapter.


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 25, 2016)

Good the promised neverland is safe for now. I hope this can keep up. The story has some great potential.


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 1 ToC (Nov 30, 2016)

*Weekly Shonen Jump 1*
One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
Boku no Hero Academia
Black Clover
Haikyuu!!
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Ole Golazo (CP)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Zumou
Yakusoku no Neverland (CP)
Sesuji wo Pin! to
Demon's Plan
One Shot
One Shot
Shokugeki no Souma
Shikori Dama! (One Shot)
Spring Weapon Number One
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Gintama
Ibitsu no Amalgam
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Weekly Shonen Jump 2/3*
Cover, Lead CP: Haikyuu!!
CP: Black Clover, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Zutsuke!! Yokohama Ouka Koukou XXXX-bu (One Shot by Konomi Takeshi (author of Prince of Tennis))
One Shot: Shikori Dama!


*Oricon's Best Selling Series of 2016*

12,314,326 One Piece
*6,887,192 Assassination Classroom
*6,595,968 Kingdom
*6,544,081 Attack on Titan
*6,474,394 Haikyū!!
*5,115,573 The Seven Deadly Sins
*5,114,916 My Hero Academia
*4,278,599 Tokyo Ghoul:re
*3,979,760 One-Punch Man
*3,477,128 Food Wars!
*3,019,944 Chihayafuru
*3,013,816 Terra Formars
*2,719,478 Fairy Tail
*2,622,350 Detective Conan
*2,507,468 Erased
*2,449,593 Prison School
*2,253,028 Bleach
*2 234 851 World Trigger
*2,231,751 Gintama
*2,215,458 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic
*2,034,806 Ace of Diamond act II
*2,021,612 From Me to You
*1,986,335 Days
*1,914,613 Nisekoi
*1,879,623 Bungo Stray Dogs
*1,835,668 Golden Kamui
*1,816,669 Major 2nd
*1,809,055 Orange
*1,735,680 Seraph of the End
*1,679,180 Ajin
*Oricon's Best Selling Volumes of 2016*

*Spoiler*: __ 




2,981,494 One Piece 80
2,696,528 One Piece 81
2,532,488 One Piece 82
2,287,521 One Piece 83
1,983,248 Attack on Titan 18
1,746,669 Attack on Titan 19
1,554,398 Attack on Titan 20
1,272,692 HUNTER×HUNTER 33
1,027,550 Assassination Classroom 18
1,009,268 Assassination Classroom 17
1,002,154 Haikyū!! 19
*,997,020 Tokyo Ghoul:re 5
*,957,057 Tokyo Ghoul:re 6
*,956,003 Haikyū!! 20
*,939,893 Assassination Classroom 20
*,930,105 Assassination Classroom 19
*,912,269 One-Punch Man 10
*,882,840 Haikyū!! 22
*,875,062 Haikyū!! 21
*,867,287 Tokyo Ghoul:re 7
*,864,381 One-Punch Man 11
*,830,176 Assassination Classroom 21
*,800,557 Tokyo Ghoul:re 8
*,793,502 Yotsuba&! 13
*,782,695 Haikyū!! 23
*,773,208 The Seven Deadly Sins 19
*,772,370 The Seven Deadly Sins 18
*,764,728 From Me to You 25
*,737,118 Kingdom 41
*,736,057 Kuroko's Basketball: Extra Game
*,721,045 The Seven Deadly Sins 20
*,710,637 Kingdom 42
*,690,441 Haven't You Heard? I'm Sakamoto 4
*,687,587 Kingdom 43
*,676,126 Detective Conan 88
*,658,679 Kingdom 44
*,658,027 The Seven Deadly Sins 21
*,657,584 Detective Conan 89
*,650,533 My Hero Academia 7
*,644,389 Black Butler 23
*,639,730 The Seven Deadly Sins 22
*,638,850 From Me to You 26
*,631,307 March Comes in like a Lion 12
*,630,477 It’s Difficult to Love an Otaku 2
*,628,955 Detective Conan 90
*,616,523 My Hero Academia 8
*,616,149 Blue Exorcist 16
*,607,096 Terra Formars 16
*,584,647 My Hero Academia 9
*,565,566 Delicious in Dungeon 3
*,551,417 Monthly Girls' Nozaki-kun 7
*,549,034 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic 28
*,543,642 Food Wars! 16
*,538,577 From Me to You 27
*,535,244 Blue Exorcist 17
*,533,625 Food Wars! 17
*,527,386 Terra Formars 17
*,524,005 My Hero Academia 10
*,523,919 The Seven Deadly Sins 23
*,523,825 Monthly Girls' Nozaki-kun 8
*,518,335 D.Gray-man 25
*,494,552 Bleach 71
*,494,011 The Heroic Legend of Arslan 5
*,492,647 Natsume's Book of Friends 20
*,489,889 Food Wars 18
*,486,325 Drifters 5
*,484,789 Love,Be Loved Leave,Be Left 2
*,484,160 Terra Formars 18
*,483,016 Erased 7
*,482,799 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic 29
*,482,678 Bleach 72
*,481,434 Seraph of the End 10
*,476,938 Orange 5
*,474,209 Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic 30
*,468,898 Ace of Diamond act II 2
*,465,089 Ace of Diamond act II 3
*,464,292 Erased 8
*,462,832 Bleach 73
*,460,227 Food Wars! 19
*,457,559 Fairy Tail 53
*,454,687 Fairy Tail 54
*,449,610 Food Wars! 20
*,444,180 Prison School 19
*,443,664 Major 2nd 3
*,443,655 Chihayafuru 30
*,436,456 Kochikame 200
*,431,872 Boruto - Naruto Next Generations 1
*,426,006 My Hero Academia 6
*,424,735 Saint Young Men 12
*,423,424 My Love Story!! 11
*,420,853 Jojo's Bizarre Adventure - Jojolion 11
*,420,667 Bleach 74
*,420,246 Chihayafuru 31
*,418,670 Natsume's Book of Friends 21
*,415,674 Mix 08
*,409,507 Love,Be Loved Leave,Be Left 03
*,409,182 Space Brothers 28
*,409,153 Jojo's Bizarre Adventure - Jojolion 12
*,408,335 My Hero Academia 11
*,405,017 Major 2nd 4

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 30, 2016)

If HxH had more than 1 volume released it'd be in top 10 easily


----------



## Rai (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 1, 2016)

Beautiful One Piece Cover.

Best I've seen in a while


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Weekly Shonen Jump 1*
> One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
> Boku no Hero Academia
> Black Clover
> ...


BnHA is ranked 7 best selling series... nice


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> BnHA is ranked 7 best selling series... nice


Yeah, that's quite awesome for such a new series!


----------



## Rai (Dec 1, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> BnHA is ranked 7 best selling series... nice



It sold more than TG:re. 

I knew that japanese had bad taste, but this...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 1, 2016)

ℜai said:


> It sold more than TG:re.
> 
> I knew that japanese had bad taste, but this...



Yeah, because TG:Re is just the epitome of high quality.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2016)

ℜai said:


> It sold more than TG:re.
> 
> I knew that japanese had bad taste, but this...


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 1, 2016)

ℜai said:


> It sold more than TG:re.
> 
> I knew that japanese had bad taste, but this...


Well BnHA had an anime adaptation this year

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 1, 2016)

We need Tokyo Ghoul:re anime


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2016)

ℜai said:


> We need Tokyo Ghoul:re anime


Wait for STUDIO PIERROT then


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 2/3 ToC (Dec 7, 2016)

*Weekly Shonen Jump 2/3 (12/12)*
Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Boku no Hero Academia
Sesuji wo Pin! to
Zutsuke! Yokohama Ouka Koukou XXxX-bu (CP, One Shot)
Demon's Plan
Black Clover (CP)
Ole Golazo
Yakusoku no Neverland
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Gintama
Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shikori Dama! (One Shot)
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Hinomaru Zumou
Shokugeki no Souma
Spring Weapon Number One
Ibistsu no Amalgam
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Weekly Shonen Jump 4/5 (12/26)*
Cover, Lead CP: Boku no Hero Academia
CP: Boruto, Canvas (One Shot by Nakama Ryou (author of Isobe Isobee Monogatari)), Tomatoypuu no Lycopin (One Shot by Ohishi Kouji (author of Inumarudashii))
One Shot: Haru yo, Koi! (Part 1; by Itou Tsunehiro (illustrator of Tokyo Wonder Boys))


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2016)

BnHA in 2nd place and Neverland in the middle ground  looks good. The author of Monogatari doing a one shot means his manga's end is imminent I take it? Haven't I been asking this for a few weeks now?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 8, 2016)

When are we actually going to get some new GOOD battle shounen


----------



## Rai (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 8, 2016)

That's a pretty awesome cover!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2016)

God Movement said:


> When are we actually going to get some new GOOD battle shounen



We already got BnhA, what else do you want


----------



## God Movement (Dec 8, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> We already got BnhA, what else do you want



Like 2 or 3 more good ones. I mean, 2 or 3 have just ended and they haven't been replaced yet.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Like 2 or 3 more good ones. I mean, 2 or 3 have just ended and they haven't been replaced yet.



We just got to wait for Black Clover to fail, jump really wanted to push it but its falling on its ass. Neverland might become battle shounen, I mean Yu Yu Haukusho was more of a detective manga when it first started.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rai (Dec 8, 2016)

We just got to wait for BnhA to fail

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 8, 2016)

ℜai said:


> We just got to wait for BnhA to fail


YOU. Take that back

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2016)

People forgetting or being oblivious to Kimetsu no Yaiba being a thing. A thing that was recommended by Togashi nonetheless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 20, 2016)

ℜai said:


> We just got to wait for BnhA to fail


Hopefully sooner than later


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 21, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Hopefully sooner than later


Good luck with that.


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 4/5 ToC (Dec 21, 2016)

> *Weekly Shonen Jump #4/5*
> WSJ Cast (Cover)
> My Hero Academia (Lead CP)
> One Piece
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Rai (Dec 27, 2016)

Preview cover for WSJ  #6-2017

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 28, 2016)

That is some big cock


----------



## Rai (Dec 28, 2016)

Stop stalking


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 28, 2016)

I frequent this thread, YOU should stop stalking me


----------



## Rai (Dec 28, 2016)

No, YOU stop stalking me


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 28, 2016)

Stay delusional


----------



## Rai (Dec 28, 2016)

Says the stalker


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 28, 2016)

If that makes you happy


----------



## Rai (Dec 28, 2016)

it's ok if you want to stalk me


----------



## fuff (Dec 28, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Says the stalker


 "platy the list of lurkers please"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 28, 2016)

fuff said:


> "platy the list of lurkers please"



Nothing wrong with wanting to know who is stalking you


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 28, 2016)

Rai loves to stalk me


----------



## Rai (Dec 28, 2016)

If that makes you happy or feel special 

/discussion

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 28, 2016)

Get a room you two


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 6 ToC (Dec 29, 2016)

> *Weekly Shonen Jump #6*
> One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
> My Hero Academia
> Kimetsu no Yaiba (23p)
> ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 29, 2016)

First again


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 2, 2017)

I started reading kimetsu no yaiba, and it was quite interesting.


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 7 ToC (Jan 11, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #7*
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Cover/Lead CP)
Black Clover
One Piece
My Hero Academia
Haikyuu!!
Samon the Summoner (CP)
The Promised Neverland
Sesuji wo Pin! to
Imawa no Juukurou (CP, oneshot)
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)
Ole Golazo
Shokugeki no Soma
Hinomaru Sumo
Spring Weapon No. 01
Demon's Plan
Gintama
Amalgam of Distortion
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

Absent: World Trigger

*Weekly Shonen Jump #8*
Cover/Lead CP: The Promised Neverland
CPs: Haikyuu!!, Spring Weapon No. 01, GOLEM HEARTS (Oneshot by Gen Osuga)
Oneshot: Whim (Wataru Kuroki)
Absent: One Piece (will be back on issue 9)


----------



## Rai (Jan 12, 2017)

Full cover:


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 8 ToC (Jan 18, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #8*
The Promised Neverland (Cover, Lead CP)
My Hero Academia
Black Clover
Hinomaru Zumou
Haikyu!! (CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma
Golem Hearts (CP, One Shot)
Gintama
Spring Weapon No. 1 (CP)
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Whim (One Shot)
Samon the Summoner
Ole Golazo
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Demon's Plan
Amalgam of Distortion
Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~


*Weekly Shonen Jump #9*
Cover/Lead CP: Gintama
CPs: Boruto, Food Wars!
Oneshot: Asagaya Geijutsu Kokou Eizou-ka e Youkoso

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Jan 19, 2017)

Jump #8-2017 cover:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Platypus (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice cover

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rai (Jan 19, 2017)

Platty reading The Promised Neverland?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 19, 2017)

Probably the best cover WSJ I've seen yet, and I don't even read that manga


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 19, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Jump #8-2017 cover:


Awesome cover! I just love the colour spreads for this series


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 20, 2017)

...that cover beats any BnHA cover in recent memory...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2017)

Cover's pretty awesome indeed.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 20, 2017)

nah its ok.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jan 24, 2017)

Source: animenewsnetwork

Many of the long-running hit manga series in Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine ended last year. Ten series including Kochikame, Bleach, and Assassination Classroom all reached their conclusions. Anime and other adaptions for these series have also run their course. Parting with some of their favorite Shonen Jump manga has left fans wondering what the magazine's next big-name series will be.

*The Goo Ranking website conducted a poll to ask fans what manga they think will helm the next generation for Shonen Jump. The poll asked what manga "[they] think will be the next 'poster manga' work" and become the face of the magazine.*

Goo Ranking conducted the poll from December 20 to January 3, and 3,110 people submitted answers. Here are the top 20 results (Note: only manga without official English titles are listed in Japanese):

1. Haikyu!! (839 votes)
2. Hunter X Hunter (404 votes)
3. My Hero Academia (317 votes)
4. The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. (230 votes)
5. World Trigger (226 votes)
6. Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma (219 votes)
7. Black Clover (133 votes)
8. Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (122 votes)
9. Isobe Isobee Monogatari ~Ukiyo wa Tsurai yo~ (83 votes)
10. Hinomaru Zumō (81 votes)
11. Kimetsu no Yaiba (76 votes)
12. Yuragi-sō no Yūna-san (71 votes)
13. The Promised Neverland (68 votes)
14. Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club (64 votes)
15. Samon-kun wa Summoner (43 votes)
16. Ole Golazo (37 votes)
17. Seishun Heiki Number 1 (31 votes)
18. Amalgam of Distortion (29 votes)
19. Demon's Plan (27 votes)


The third season of the Haikyu!! anime was the Charapedia website readers' most anticipated anime of fall 2016. If the popularity of adaptations is an indication of a manga's success, Haikyu!! will continue as a Shonen Jump mainstay. The series' 24th compiled book volume shipped in Japan on December 2.

Well deserved! Good place for PSI! Also, HxH still going strong despite the long hiatus.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 24, 2017)

At least MHA is in third place. Though it's only one site anyway...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 24, 2017)

Aye HxH still kicking ass


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 9 ToC (Jan 25, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #9*
*Gintama (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
My Hero Academia
Haikyu!!
*Boruto (CP)*
The Promised Neverland
*Asagaya Geijutsu Kokou Eizou-ka e Youkoso (CP, One Shot)*
Black Clover
*Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma (CP)*
Samon the Summoner
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Hinomaru Zumou
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Spring Weapon No. 1
Amalgam of Distortion
Ole Golazo
Demon's Plan
Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~

*Weekly Shonen Jump #10*
*Cover, Lead CP: Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai(New Series by Tsutsui Taishi)
CP: Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard, My Hero Academia, Black Clover, The Promised Neverland*

*Weekly Shonen Jump #11*
*Cover, Lead CP: U19(New Series by Kimura Yuuji)*

*Weekly Shonen Jump #12*
*Cover, Lead CP: Poro no Ryuugaku-ki(New Series by Gondaira Hitsuji)*

*Weekly Shonen Jump #13*
*Cover, Lead CP: Harapeko no Marry(New Series by Tamura Ryuuhei)*

*Weekly Shonen Jump #14*
*Cover, Lead CP: Dr. Stone(New Series by Inagaki Riichirou and Boichi)*

*Weekly Shonen Jump #16*
*Cover, Lead CP: Robot×Laserbeam(New Series by Fujimaki Tadatoshi)*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 25, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~


Life is hard when you get last in WSJ


----------



## Platypus (Jan 25, 2017)

Chronicle of Isobe is a special case. It's always been last. Not ranked.

6 new series doe


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 25, 2017)

oh okay 

I see Tamura Ryuuhei, so I guess I'll check out his new manga.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 25, 2017)

Aside from Beelzebub's author return, I'm pretty hyped for dr stone. (Eyeshield 21 writer x Sun ken rock artist). Current jump is lacking in terms of good battle shonen. I hope it's over the top.

I miss Toriko.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jan 25, 2017)

I guess it wasn't Demon's Plan to get the last ranked position............no? Ok.

Looking forward for Tamura's and Fujimaki's new works. Kimetsu no Yaiba getting strong! Hope MS  picks up and translates this manga.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 25, 2017)

Iskandar said:


> Aside from Beelzebub's author return, I'm pretty hyped for dr stone. (Eyeshield 21 writer x *Sun ken rock artist*). Current jump is lacking in terms of good battle shonen. I hope it's over the top.
> 
> I miss Toriko.


What?  But that dude is busy doing his own series, Origin.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 25, 2017)

Boichi


----------



## Platypus (Jan 26, 2017)

Preview for the new series (Source: YonkouProductions' twitter)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Jan 26, 2017)

Jump #9-2017 cover:


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 26, 2017)

Let's see how many of these new series survive the year. Or half-year.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 26, 2017)

I bet the number 1 will survive longer than the others.

At least it seems once you are serialized even if your series gets cut you have an open door with wathever you come up with next. That's good.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 27, 2017)

WWWWWWHHHHHHHHHY THE FUCK IS BOICHI DRAWING ANOTHER SERIES?!  HAS ORIGIN BEEN CANCELLED?!


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 10 ToC (Feb 1, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #10*
*We Never Learn (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
Haikyu!!
One Piece
*My Hero Academia (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma
*Black Clover (CP)*
Hinomaru Zumou
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Gintama
Spring Weapon No. 1
*The Promised Neverland (CP)*
Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club
Samon the Summoner
Ole Golazo
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
*Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~ (CP)*
Amalgam of Distortion
Demon's Plan

*Weekly Shonen Jump #11
Cover, Lead CP: U19(New Series by Kimura Yuuji)
CP: Haikyu!!, Hinomaru Zumou, We Never Learn
Notice: Straighten Up to receive an extra page.*


----------



## Rai (Feb 3, 2017)

Jump #10-2017 cover:


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 11 ToC (Feb 8, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #11
U19 (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
Black Clover
One Piece
*Haikyu!! (CP)*
The Promised Neverland
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma
*We Never Learn (CP)*
My Hero Academia
Kimetsu no Yaiba
*Hinomaru Zumou (CP)*
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
*Straighten Up! Welcome to Shika High's Competitive Dance Club (END)*
Samon the Summoner
Gintama
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Amalgam of Distortion
Spring Weapon No. 1
Ole Golazo
Demon's Plan
Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~

*Weekly Shonen Jump #12*
*Cover, Lead CP: Demon Prince Poro's Diaries(New Series by Hitsuji Gondaira)*
*CP: Food Wars!, Kimetsu no Yaiba, U19*


----------



## Rai (Feb 8, 2017)

Jump #11-2017 cover preview:

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 9, 2017)

Jump #11-2017 cover:


----------



## Alunjun (Feb 15, 2017)

Jump #12-2017 cover:

Source:*村田雄介* ‏@NEBU_KURO


----------



## Alunjun -- 2017 Issue 12 ToC (Feb 15, 2017)

*try one time

Weekly Shonen Jump #12
Demon Prince Poro's Diaries (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
My Hero Academia
One Piece
*Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma (CP)*
Haikyu!!
Spring Weapon No. 1
*U19(CP)*
Hinomaru Zumou
Black Clover
*Kimetsu no Yaiba（CP）*
We Never Learn
The Promised Neverland
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Gintama
Samon the Summoner
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Ole Golazo
*Amalgam of Distortion (END)
Demon's Plan（END）*
Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~
*
Weekly Shonen Jump #13
Cover, Lead CP: Harapeko no Marry(New Series)
CP: Demon Prince Poro's Diaries, Boruto, Samon the Summoner*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 15, 2017)

You did well.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Feb 15, 2017)

Goodbye Demon's plan, hello Demon Prince. Let's see what you got...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 15, 2017)

Damn, I'm really following only 4 WSJ series now. Have to pick up some more. At some point.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 16, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Goodbye Demon's plan, hello Demon Prince.


lol, just only saw that.


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 13 ToC (Feb 22, 2017)

*Credit to Kaizou_10*

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 13:*
*Harapeko no Marie (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
Black Clover
Boku no Hero Academia
*Boruto (CP)*
Yakusoku no Neverland
*Poro no Ryuugaku-ki (CP)*
Haikyuu!!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
*Samon-kun wa Summoner (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
U19
Shokugeki no Souma
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Spring Weapon Number One
Hinomaru Zumou
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Gintama
*Ole Golazo (End)*
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 14:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Dr. Stone (New Series)*
*CP: Isobe Isobee Monogatari, Samon-kun wa Summoner, Harapeko no Marie*


----------



## Kai D Oars (Feb 22, 2017)

Ole Golazo got caught offside. Football (soccer) manga doesn't succeed in SJ anymore...only if your name is Captain Fucking Tsubasa.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 22, 2017)

Or maybe it doesn't succeed coz it's bad?


----------



## Alunjun (Feb 23, 2017)

Jump #13-2017 cover:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 24, 2017)

totally not Oga and totally not Hilda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 24, 2017)

Is there a limit on how many mangas can be published in the magazine?


----------



## Platypus (Feb 24, 2017)

I dunno. Twenty-something?


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 14 ToC (Mar 1, 2017)

*Credit to Kaizou_10

Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 14:*
*Dr. Stone (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
One Piece
Gintama
*Harapeko no Marie (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
*Samon-kun wa Summoner (CP)*
Haikyuu!!
Poro no Ryuugaku-ki
Black Clover
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Yakusoku no Neverland
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Hinomaru Zumou
U19
Spring Weapon Number One
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (CP)*
Shokugeki no Souma

Boku no Hero Academia (Absent)

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 15:*
*Cover, Lead CP: One Piece*
*CP: Hinomaru Zumou, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Dr. Stone, Gekkou no Arcadia (One Shot by Yagi Norihiro (author of Angel Densetsu and Claymore))*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Alunjun (Mar 2, 2017)

Jump #14-2017 cover:

Source:YonkouProd


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 2, 2017)

That's some interesting art... and DBZ look


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 2, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> That's some interesting art... and DBZ look



Expect great art from Boichi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 15 ToC (Mar 8, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou_10

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 15:*
One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
Haikyuu!!
Harapeko no Marie
Dr. Stone (CP)
Yakusoku no Neverland
Boku no Hero Academia
Gekkou no Arcadia (CP, One Shot)
Spring Weapon Number One
Hinomaru Zumou (CP)
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Shokugeki no Souma
Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)
Poro no Ryuugaku-ki
Black Clover
U19
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

Gintama (Absent)

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 16:*
Cover, Lead CP: Robot×Laserbeam (New Series)
CP: Haikyuu!!, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, Black Clover, Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 8, 2017)

Possible cancellation of Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san?


----------



## Rai (Mar 8, 2017)

Why would they cancel it?


----------



## Rai (Mar 8, 2017)

15-2017 cover:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 8, 2017)

yay, sanji is in the cover


----------



## Rai (Mar 15, 2017)

16-2017 cover:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 15, 2017)

golf


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 16 ToC (Mar 15, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou_10:

*Weekly Shonen Jump #16*
Robot x Laserbeam (Cover, Lead CP, New Series by Tadatoshi Fujimaki)
One Piece
Dr. Stone
Black Clover (CP)
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma
Kimetsu no Yaiba
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. (CP)
Hinomaru Zumou
My Hero Academia
Haikyu!! (CP)
We Never Learn
The Promised Neverland
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)
U19
Spring Weapon No. 1
Hungry Marie
Demon Prince Poro's Diaries
Samon the Summoner
Gintama
Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~

*Weekly Shonen Jump #17*
Cover, Lead CP: My Hero Academia
CP: Robot x Laserbeam, The Promised Neverland, Food Wars!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 15, 2017)

MHA on the 6th ranking??


----------



## -Z- (Mar 15, 2017)

TFW Goatama


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 15, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> MHA on the 6th ranking??



I think one of the series in the top 5 isn't ranked yet, so its down to 5th or something.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 15, 2017)

I know the new series are not ranked still...but, come on Demon Poros! Better set your game up.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I think one of the series in the top 5 isn't ranked yet, so its down to 5th or something.


Dr Stone is not ranked so it doesnt count I guess


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 17 ToC (Mar 22, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #17*

My Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP)
My Hero Academia Smash!! (Special Chapter)
Black Clover
One Piece
Robot x Laserbeam (CP)
Gintama
We Never Learn (First Ranking)
The Promised Neverland (CP)
Hungry Marie
Haikyu!!
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma (CP)
Dr. Stone
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Hinomaru Zumou
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Demon Prince Poro's Diaries
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
U19
Samon the Summoner
Spring Weapon No. 1
Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~

*Weekly Shonen Jump #18*
Cover: Boruto
Lead CP: Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
CP: My Hero Academia, Boruto


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 22, 2017)

Good start by We Never Learn.


----------



## MysticBlade (Mar 22, 2017)

Black clover above one piece?


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 22, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Black clover above one piece?



If I'm not mistaken...it's not the first time.


----------



## Rai (Mar 22, 2017)

17-2017 cover:


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 18 ToC (Mar 29, 2017)

Sauce

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue 18:*
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san *(Lead CP, 1st Anniversary)*
The Promised Neverland
One Piece
Boruto *(Cover, CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
My Hero Academia *(CP)*
Robot x Laserbeam
Black Clover
Shokugeki no Soma
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
Haikyuu!!
We Never Learn
Hungry Marie
Spring Weapon No. 1
Demon Prince Poro's Diaries
Dr. Stone
Gintama
Samon the Summoner
U19 (First Ranking)
Hinomaru Zumou
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Issue 19*
*Cover/Lead CP:* Black Clover
*CPs:* We Never Learn, Kuromori Crime (Oneshot, Hidetoshi Miyada + Yusuke Nishi)


----------



## Alunjun (Mar 30, 2017)

18-2017 cover:


----------



## -Z- (Mar 30, 2017)

Boruto & Sarada's faces


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 19 ToC (Apr 5, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou_10

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 19:*
*Black Clover (Cover, Lead CP)*
Haikyuu!!
Yakusoku no Neverland
Boku no Hero Academia
Robot×Laserbeam
Shokugeki no Souma
Harapeko no Marie
*Kuromori Climb (CP, One Shot)*
Spring Weapon Number One
*Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Dr. Stone
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Hinomaru Zumou
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Poro no Ryuugaku-ki (First Ranking)
Gintama
U19
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 20:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Haikyuu!!*
*CP: Hinomaru Zumou, Yakusoku no Neverland, Harapeko no Marie*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 20 ToC (Apr 12, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue 20:*
*Haikyuu!! (Cover/Lead CP, 250 Chapters and 5th Anniversary)*
One Piece
My Hero Academia
*The Promised Neverland (CP)*
Robot x Laserbeam
Black Clover
*Hungry Marie (CP)*
Shokugeki no Soma
Spring Weapon No. 1
*Hinomaru Zumou (CP)*
Dr. Stone
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
Gintama
We Never Learn
Samon the Summoner
Demon Prince Poro's Diaries
U19
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Issue 21/22:* 
*Cover: All Main Characters Poster*
*Lead CP: One Piece*
*CPs: Shokugeki no Soma, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Chingiri (Oneshot by Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro of Toriko)*
Double issue so no issue the week after (Golden Week)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 12, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Double issue so no issue the week after (Golden Week)


----------



## Rai (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 21/22 ToC (Apr 19, 2017)

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 21/22:*
*WSJ Cast (Cover)*
*One Piece (Lead CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
Haikyuu!!
*Chingiri (CP, One Shot)*
Robot×Laserbeam
Yakusoku no Neverland
*Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)*
Spring Weapon Number One
Black Clover
*Shokugeki no Souma (CP)*
Dr. Stone (First Ranking)
Gintama
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Zumou
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Harapeko no Marie
Poro no Ryuugaku-ki
U19
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 23:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Yakusoku no Neverland*
*CP: Samon-kun wa Summoner, Boruto, Dr. Stone*

*No issue next week due to Golden Week. Issue 23 chapters should come out a couple of days sooner than usual.*


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 19, 2017)

I wonder who would win in an arm wrestle, Aster or Deku (without One For All, of course)?  I'm thinking it'd be Aster.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 19, 2017)

BnHA dominating


----------



## Blade (Apr 19, 2017)

Dr. Stone's first ranking is actually quite good, not bad

also, Asta would overall stomp Deku

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 19, 2017)

Since it's a double issue, shouldn't be Harapeko no Marie first ranking too?


----------



## Rai (Apr 19, 2017)

Jump day


----------



## Rai (Apr 20, 2017)

21-22:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 20, 2017)

Deku as big as Luffy 

Bakugou


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 20, 2017)

damn its better than I thought


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 21, 2017)

is there a break next week?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 21, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> is there a break next week?


Yes. It's that time of the year again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 21, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> is there a break next week?



Its a double issue so yes, though the next issue after a double issue typically leaks earlier then normal, so the next two weeks are going to be fucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 21, 2017)

brahs




Blade said:


> from the new oneshot by the author of Toriko:





Chingiri - The One Pinch Man


----------



## Beast (Apr 21, 2017)

Black cover is actually pretty good.


----------



## Rai (Apr 23, 2017)

Current line-up is so boring T_T


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 26, 2017)

What an awesome cover. It appears to be a rivals cover at that, with a Jajanken theme.

So if Deku and Luffy are big, they are the lead in the pack, right? Just like how in the mid to late 2000s, it was Luffy, Naruto, and Ichigo who where big in many multi-character covers?

So does that mean that currently, it is the Holy Shonen Duality? Rather than Trinity? At least it isn't a Holy Shonen Unity, where just one manga is the big shot.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 27, 2017)

mha is quality

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2017)

ℜai said:


> 21-22:


Sarada's eyes look weird. 



Jouninja said:


> So does that mean that currently, it is the Holy Shonen Duality? Rather than Trinity? At least it isn't a *Holy Shonen Unity*, where just one manga is the big shot.


Holy Shonen _Singularity_.


----------



## Xiammes (May 1, 2017)

ℜai said:


> 23-2017 Cover preview:



Get hype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alunjun (May 1, 2017)

23-2017 Cover

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 23 ToC (May 1, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue 23 (May 8)*
*The Promised Neverland (Cover, Lead CP)*
My Hero Academia
One Piece
*Boruto (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Black Clover
Spring Weapon No. 1
*Dr. Stone (CP)*
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma
Haikyuu!!
*Samon the Summoner (CP)*
Robot x Laserbeam
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
We Never Learn
Hinomaru Zumou
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. 
Hungry Marie
Gintama
Demon Prince Poro's Diaries
U19
Chronicle of Isobe ~Life is Hard~

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue 24:* 
*Cover, Lead CP: Kimetsu no Yaiba (1st Anniversary + Popularity Poll)*
*CP: The Promised Neverland, Robot x Laserbeam, Spring Weapon No. 1 (Includes Extra Arc)*


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 1, 2017)

MHA

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 1, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *Cover, Lead CP: Kimetsu no Yaiba (1st Anniversary + Popularity Poll)*



YES


----------



## Blade (May 2, 2017)

Black Clover and Kimetsu no Yaiba are doing quite good

not bad


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 24 ToC (May 10, 2017)

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 24:*
*Kimetsu no Yaiba (Cover, Lead CP)*
Haikyuu!!
One Piece
*Yakusoku no Neverland (CP)*
Dr. Stone (First Ranking)
*Spring Weapon Number One (CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
Hinomaru Zumou
Black Clover
*Robot×Laserbeam (CP)*
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shokugeki no Souma
Gintama
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Harapeko no Marie
Poro no Ryuugaku-ki
U19
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 25:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (5th Anniversary)*
*CP: Haikyuu!!, Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, Watashi no Cherry☆Boyfriend (One Shot by Tsukazawa Sanzoo)*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 10, 2017)

wow Dr Stone is pretty high up there


----------



## Rai (May 10, 2017)

Marie


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 10, 2017)

I don't think its ranked?


----------



## SupremeKage (May 10, 2017)

Apparently HxH return will be announced this issue

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Rai (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 25 ToC (May 17, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou_10

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 25:*
*Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (Cover, Lead CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
Yakusoku no Neverland
Black Clover
Dr. Stone
*Haikyuu!! (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Spring Weapon Number One
*Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)*
Hinomaru Zumou
Samon-kun wa Summoner
*Watashi no Cherry☆Boyfriend (CP, One Shot)*
Robot×Laserbeam (First Ranking)
Shokugeki no Souma
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Harapeko no Marie
Gintama
U19
Poro no Ryuugaku-ki
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 26:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Hinomaru Zumou*
*CP: Shokugeki no Souma, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Alice to Taiyou (One Shot by Totsuno Takahide)*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MysticBlade (May 17, 2017)

go ahead clover. secure dat third spot.


----------



## Rai (May 18, 2017)

WSJ line-up sucks.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 18, 2017)

Rai said:


> 25-2017:


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 18, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> go ahead clover. secure dat third spot.


 what is the significance of the order?


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 26 ToC (May 24, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou 10

*Issue 26:*
*Hinomaru Zumou (Cover, Lead CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
One Piece
*Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)*
Robot×Laserbeam
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
*Alice to Taiyou (CP, One Shot)*
Black Clover
*Shokugeki no Souma (CP)*
The Promised Neverland
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Haikyuu!!
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Gintama
Dr. Stone
Samon-kun wa Summoner
Spring Weapon Number One
Poro no Ryuugaku-ki
Harapeko no Marie
U19
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Issue 27:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Black Clover*
*CP: Boruto, Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai, Dr. Stone*



			
				Heiji said:
			
		

> In #27 Color page for Benkyô for Big Succes. And color page for Dr.Stone for Very Big Succes.
> Black Clover new anime visual will out in #27.
> 
> And no info about Hxh resume or 34th volume.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Xiammes (May 24, 2017)

Damn Dr.Stone dropped.


----------



## Rai (May 24, 2017)

Fairy tail alone is better than WSJ line-up

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Damn Dr.Stone dropped.


I gotta be really damn honest with the manga. The plot felt weird and it just feels like the series is going nowhere. 

I only read dr stone because MS translate it faster than anything else 


Rai said:


> Fairy tail alone is better than WSJ line-up


and this cemented your shit taste

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rai (May 24, 2017)

My tastes > everyone's tastes. 


People reaction to FT spoilers/chapter is priceless.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tayimus (May 25, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Damn Dr.Stone dropped.


I'm happy about this.  I've never read it, so I dunno how good it is, but I _do_ read Origin, which is Boichi's other ongoing series.  Since I highly doubt he could go on drawing for both series, I'd rather Dr. Stone bite the dust.  Sorry to anyone who likes it.


----------



## Alunjun (May 25, 2017)

26-2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (May 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golden Witch (May 26, 2017)

Enjoy the 5-6 chapters before another hiatus.


----------



## MysticBlade (May 26, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> I'm happy about this.  I've never read it, so I dunno how good it is, but I _do_ read Origin, which is Boichi's other ongoing series.  Since I highly doubt he could go on drawing for both series, I'd rather Dr. Stone bite the dust.  Sorry to anyone who likes it.



agreed, origin is a much better series and honestly dr stone just don't seem like a eye catcher manga. the plot is slower than OP and not really interesting tbh. this is my opinion, boichi needs to put his full time in origin.



Golden Witch said:


> Enjoy the 5-6 chapters before another hiatus.



you must mean 3 chapters

Dragon Quest XI comes out on july 29 2017.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 26, 2017)

I tried to think positive


----------



## Alunjun (May 26, 2017)

yeah~


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2017)

Giving it 10 chapters


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 27 ToC (May 31, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou 10

*Issue #27:*
*Black Clover (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Yakusoku no Neverland
*Dr. Stone (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Haikyuu!!
*Boruto (CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
*Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (CP)*
Shokugeki no Souma
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Zumou
*Samon-kun wa Summoner (End)*
Robot×Laserbeam
Gintama
Harapeko no Marie
Spring Weapon Number One
Poro no Ryuugaku-ki
U19
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Issue #28:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Shoodan! (New Series by Yokota Takuma (author of Sesuji wo Pin! to〜Shikakou Kyougi Dance-be e Youkoso〜))*
*CP: Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, Yakusoku no Neverland, Robot×Laserbeam*

*Issue #29:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Cross Account (New Series by Date Tsunehiro (illustrator of Tokyo Wonder Boys))*

*Issue #30:*
*Hunter×Hunter (Resume)*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (May 31, 2017)

Promised neverland


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 31, 2017)

bnha on 5th place


----------



## Platypus (May 31, 2017)

Which series is ending next week? Place your bets 

_Shoodan!_ is about soccer and _Cross Account_ is a romcom.

Oricon's half-yearly sales rankings will be out today, I think. It's been over 26 weeks since the 2016 report.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 31, 2017)

I don't know like 70% of the manga there to know what is getting canceled


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 31, 2017)

It's going to be U19 or Poro.

Jump really is a ruthless survival of the fittest


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jun 1, 2017)

Weekly Shonen Jump Issue 27 Cover (Shitty quality)


----------



## Rai (Jun 1, 2017)

So that is your twitter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rai said:


> So that is your twitter


Maybe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 28 ToC (Jun 7, 2017)

*Credit to Kaizou 10

Issue 28:*
*Shoodan! (Cover, Lead CP, New Series by Takuma Yokota)*
Gintama
One Piece
*Yakusoku no Neverland (CP)*
Shokugeki no Souma
Haikyuu!!
Kimetsu no Yaiba
*Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)*
Hinomaru Zumou
Black Clover
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Dr. Stone
*Robot×Laserbeam (CP)*
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
*Nante Kotta! Pharaoh-kun (Special Chapter)*
Spring Weapon Number One
Harapeko no Marie
Poro no Ryuugaku-ki
*U19 (End)*
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Boku no Hero Academia (Absent)*

*Issue 29:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Cross Account (New Series by Tsunehiro Date)*
*CP: Gintama, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Shoodan!*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rai (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 29 ToC (Jun 14, 2017)

Credit to Heiji
*
#29 :*
Cross Account (New Series, Cover, Lead Color)
Black Clover
One Piece
Gintama (Color)
Haikyu
My Hero Academia
Shûdan (Color)
Yakusoku no Neverland
Yuragi
Kinmetsu no Yaiba (Color)
Dr Stone
Psi
Hinomaru Sumo
Food Wars
Benkyô
Seishun
Robot x Laserbeam
Marie
Poro no Ryûgakuki (End)
Isobee

*#30 :*
Lead Color fo _My Hero Academia_
Color Page for _Hunter x Hunter_, _Cross Account
Misteria - Kaiki Collection _: Oneshot by *Kôta Shugyô* (Color)
_Hinomaru Sumo_ & _Shûdan _get extra pages
No _One Piece_ chapter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 14, 2017)

HxH should've gotten the cover and lead colour page

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 14, 2017)

I mean the last time HxH got one was in 2012

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2017)

that shudan manga chapter was pretty good but no one is posting the full chapter online.


----------



## MasterORB (Jun 14, 2017)

, no One Piece next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2017)

is there a chart for the one piece breaks recently like the togashi haitus


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 14, 2017)

OS said:


> is there a chart for the one piece breaks recently like the togashi haitus


 it's more or less after every third chapter


----------



## MysticBlade (Jun 14, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


>


Shake dat ass blood

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 15, 2017)

we facebook now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2017)

Black Clover stomps, once again :yaminod


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 30 ToC (Jun 21, 2017)

*Credit to Kaizou_10 and Heiji*


*Issue 30:*
*Boku no Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Yakusoku no Neverland
*Hunter×Hunter (CP, Resume)*
Shoodan!
Shokugeki no Souma
*Cross Account (CP)*
Dr. Stone
Haikyuu!!
*Misteria -Kaiki Collection- (CP, One Shot)*
Black Clover
Spring Weapon Number One
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Robot×Laserbeam
Harapeko no Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
One Piece (Absent)

*Issue 31:*
*Lead CP: Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Character Popularity Poll Results)*
*CP: Shokugeki no Souma , Yakusoku no Neverland, Dr. Stone*
*Extra Pages: Yakusoko no Neverland, Cross Account*
Black Clover (Absent)

*Issue 33:*
*Cover & Lead CP: One Piece* (Special One Piece Issue)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterORB (Jun 21, 2017)

How can Isobe Isobee Monogatari being so low and never being cancelled.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 21, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> How can Isobe Isobee Monogatari being so low and never being cancelled.


It apparently has special status and doesn't get rated. Gotta ask somebody else why, though.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 21, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> It apparently has special status and doesn't get rated. Gotta ask somebody else why, though.



It's the new Kochikame.A strictly gag manga right now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MasterORB (Jun 21, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> It apparently has special status and doesn't get rated. Gotta ask somebody else why, though.


Because the same has Kochikame that run for 40 years and still got cancelled.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 21, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> Because the same has Kochikame that run for 40 years and still got cancelled.


Evidence it got canned?


----------



## MasterORB (Jun 21, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Evidence it got canned?


Sorry, I wrote it wrong, but I would like to know, that manga Isobee still didn't get cancel.


----------



## Rai (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 31 ToC (Jun 28, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou 10

*Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
*Shokugeki no Souma (CP)*
Hunter×Hunter
Boku no Hero Academia
*Yakusoku no Neverland (CP)*
Hinomaru Zumou
Haikyuu!!
*Dr. Stone (CP)*
Cross Account
*Omoiyo Todoke〜Butsuri-teki Niwa Todokanai〜 (One Shot)*
Gintama
Shoodan!
Spring Weapon Number One
Robot×Laserbeam
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Harapeko no Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Black Clover (Absent)

Shounen Jump Issue 32:
*Cover, Lead CP: Gintama (Before Live-Action Movie Premiere, Shun Oguri (Gintoki's actor) + Manga Gintoki Collab Cover)*
*CP: Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (Live-Action Movie Main Visual Reveal), Boruto, Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterORB (Jun 28, 2017)

I 'm admire that One Piece doesn't have a color page.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 28, 2017)

It's getting the cover and lead color page of issue 33 for its 20th anniversary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 29, 2017)

31-2017 preview cover:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jun 29, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


>


Sex sells


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2017)

Even if you're a One Piece hater, you have to be a dumbass not to try to get the One Piece 20th year anniversary. 

That's going to be worth loads of money in the future.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 32 ToC (Jul 5, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou_10

*Shounen Jump Issue 32:*
*Gintama (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Boku no Hero Academia
*Boku no Hero Academia Smash!! (Special Chapter)*
*Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (CP)*
Haikyuu!!
Black Clover
Hinomaru Zumou
Yakusoku no Neverland
*Boruto (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
*Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (CP)*
Shoodan!
Shokugeki no Souma
Cross Account
Dr. Stone
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hunter×Hunter
Spring Weapon Number One
Robot×Laserbeam
Harapeko no Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Shounen Jump Issue 33:*
*Cover, Lead CP: One Piece*
*CP: Yakusoku no Neverland, Robot×Laserbeam*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## MasterORB (Jul 5, 2017)

How can Boruto always have a color page.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 5, 2017)

Nardo privileges 

But unfortunately Ikemoto's color pages are shit tier so its seriously a waste of printer ink.


----------



## MasterORB (Jul 5, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Nardo privileges
> 
> But unfortunately Ikemoto's color pages are shit tier so its seriously a waste of printer ink.


Is their way of Saying that is popular. Because every single cover is shit.


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 33 ToC (Jul 11, 2017)

The 17th is a holiday in Japan so early release


Credit to BanzaiMang

*Shonen Jump Issue 33:*
*One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)*
Oda-san to no Omoide Manga by Shimabu
My Hero Academia
*The Promised Neverland (CP)*
Shokugeki no Soma
Dr. Stone
Gintama
Black Clover
*Robot x Laserbeam (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Cross Account
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
Haikyuu!!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shudan!
We Never Learn
Hinomaru Zumou
Spring Weapon No. 1
Hunter x Hunter
Hungry Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Issue 34:*
*Cover, Lead CP: My Hero Academia (3rd Anniversary)*
*CPs: Kimetsu no Yaiba, Shudan! (27p), Black Clover (Popularity Poll Results)*

Asta VA: Gakuto Kajiwara (Newcomer VA)
Yuno VA: Nobunaga Shimazaki 
Black Clover anime starts October, broadcasting on TV Tokyo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 11, 2017)

Chapters tomorrow or no?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 11, 2017)

Dunno. Ask @Rai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jul 11, 2017)

Yep, early due to Marine Day in Japan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Oda-san to no Omoide Manga by Shimabu


what is this that got first


----------



## Platypus (Jul 12, 2017)

That's not ranked.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alunjun (Jul 12, 2017)

33-2017 cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterORB (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice My Hero  Academia is in second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 12, 2017)

Since the first manga whatever isn't ranked.

MHA is first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jul 12, 2017)

20 years of One Piece. Greatness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 34 ToC (Jul 19, 2017)

Credit to Heiji

Weekly Shonen Jump #34
*One Piece, Saint Seiya, Captain Tsubasa, Otoko Ippiki Gaki Daisho (Cover)
My Hero Academia (Lead CP)*
The Promised Neverland
One Piece
*Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP & 27 pages)*
Dr. Stone
Robot x Laserbeam
*Shudan! (CP)*
Hunter x Hunter
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
*Black Clover (CP & Character Popularity Poll Results)*
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
We Never Learn
Haikyu!!
Hinomaru Zumou
Cross Account
Spring Weapon No.01
Gintama
Hungry Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari ~Ukiyo wa Tsurai yo~

Weekly Shonen Jump #35
*Lead CP: Haikyu!!*
*CP: Hinomaru Zumou, Food Wars!*
*One Shot: Utsuro Toki no Naka de*


Psi Kusuo Saiki 2nd anime will start early in 2018.
In Black Clover anime Yami Sukehiro : Junichi Suwabe
Covers of 34th & 35th issue will together form a unique cover featuring Shônen Jump's historic series. 
One Piece on break in #35.
9825 votes for Black Clover character popularity contest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Rai (Jul 19, 2017)

34-2017 preview cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterORB (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow, it's was a long time since i saw saint seiya.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 21, 2017)

Saint Seiya is great.
Surprised to see it on the cover of Jump again considering Shueshia hasn't published any of the spin-offs that ran or are running.


----------



## MasterORB (Jul 23, 2017)

I would like to know who have  Saint Seiya manga rights since the Anime one belong to Toei.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 35 ToC (Jul 26, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou

*Shounen Jump Issue 35:*
*Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo, Kinnikuman, Dr. Slump, Haikyuu!! (Cover)*
*Haikyuu!! (Lead CP)*
Black Clover
Boku no Hero Academia
*Boku no Hero Academia Smash!! (Special Chapter)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Dr. Stone
Hunter×Hunter
*Utsurou Toki no Naka de (One Shot)*
*Hinomaru Zumou (CP)*
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Gintama
*Shokugeki no Souma (CP)*
Yakusoku no Neverland
Cross Account
Spring Weapon Number One
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shoodan! (First Ranking)
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Robot×Laserbeam
Harapeko no Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Shounen Jump Issue 36/37:*
*Cover, Lead CP: One Piece*
*CP: Black Clover, Yakusoku no Neverland, Dr. Stone*
*Bangaihen: Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai, Dr. Stone*
*One Shot: Seishounen Yuugai Kankyou Kiseihou (by Asou Shuuichi (author of Saiki Kusuo no Sainan)), Tensei-ki -Hakusai- (by Fujimura Tora)*


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2017)

Surprised no Dragon Ball on the cover.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Platypus (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## faisal1989 (Jul 27, 2017)

one piece taking break again 
why oda


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2017)

...holy shit, I've really fallen off of Jump manga.  I barely recognize anything on those covers.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 28, 2017)

Black clover #1


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 36/37 ToC (Aug 2, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou

*Shounen Jump Issue 36/37:*
*One Piece (Lead CP, Popularity Poll (80,000 votes))*
Yakusoku no Neverland
Boku no Hero Academia
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Shokugeki no Souma
Haikyuu!!
*Dr. Stone (CP)*
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Hinomaru Zumou
*Seishounen Yuugai Kankyou Kiseihou (CP, One Shot)*
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Robot×Laserbeam
Hunter×Hunter
*Tensei-ki -Hakusai- (One Shot)*
*Black Clover (CP)*
Shoodan!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Spring Weapon Number One
Gintama
Cross Account (First Ranking)
Harapeko no Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*No issue next week

Shounen Jump Issue 38:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Yakusoku no Neverland*
*CP: Haikyuu!!, Boruto, Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai*


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 38 ToC (Aug 16, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou

*Shounen Jump Issue 38:*
*Yakusoku no Neverland (Cover, Lead CP)*
Dr. Stone
One Piece
*Haikyuu!! (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Boku no Hero Academia
Robot×Laserbeam
Black Clover
*Boruto (CP)*
Shokugeki no Souma
*Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (CP)*
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Gintama
Hunter×Hunter
Hinomaru Zumou
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shoodan!
Spring Weapon Number One
Cross Account
Harapeko no Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Shounen Jump Issue 39:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Shokugeki no Souma*
*CP: Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, Robot×Laserbeam, Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Specical Chapter), Binbou Choujin Kanenashi-kun (Special Chapter)*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 16, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *Dr. Stone*


----------



## MasterORB (Aug 16, 2017)

Is promise neverland Good. I hear a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> Is promise neverland Good. I hear a lot of good things about it.



I love it, but its so different from anything in WSJ it might put you off. Its a great mystery/horror/adventure series.


----------



## MasterORB (Aug 16, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I love it, but its so different from anything in WSJ it might put you off. Its a great mystery/horror/adventure series.


Really I saw screen shots of the manga, and the art is good but being in a Fantasy scenario, I was thinking it was about a guy that was transported into a fantasy world.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> Really I saw screen shots of the manga, and the art is good but being in a Fantasy scenario, I was thinking it was about a guy that was transported into a fantasy world.



Nope, its a group of kids in a orphanage, I can't say much else or I would spoil some shit but its nothing like that.


----------



## MasterORB (Aug 16, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Nope, its a group of kids in a orphanage, I can't say much else or I would spoil some shit but its nothing like that.


Oh so is more of mystery, manga I can dig that.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> Oh so is more of mystery, manga I can dig that.



Yeah, try it out, its pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MasterORB (Aug 16, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah, try it out, its pretty good.


I will thank you.


----------



## Rai (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Kai D Oars (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 39 ToC (Aug 23, 2017)

Credit to Kaizou

*Shounen Jump Issue 39:
Shokugeki no Souma (Cover, Lead CP)*
Dr. Stone
One Piece
Black Clover
Boku no Hero Academia
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*Robot×Laserbeam (CP)*
Yakusoku no Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba
*Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)*
Haikyuu!!
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
*Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (CP, Special Chapter)*
*Binbou Choujin Kanenashi-kun (CP, Special Chapter)*
Hunter×Hunter
Hinomaru Zumou
Gintama
Cross Account
Spring Weapon Number One
Shoodan!
Harapeko no Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Shounen Jump Issue 40:
Cover, Lead CP: Dr. Stone
CP: Isobe Isobee Monogatari, Yakusoku no Neverland
Golden Future Cup Entry #1:  Jekyll no Tsukaima (by Ishikawa Hiroki)*

*Shounen Jump Issue 41:
Golden Future Cup Entry #2: Joreishi Rentarou no Yakusoku (by Shindou Masaoki)*

*Shounen Jump Issue 42:
Golden Future Cup Entry #3: Raven Burai (by Kobayashi Eiken)*

*Shounen Jump Issue 43:
Golden Future Cup Entry #4: Chou Kasoku Ningen Leo (by Matsubara Dai)*

*Shounen Jump Issue 44:
Golden Future Cup Entry #5: Mahou Shounen X (by Nakama Tadaichi)*


----------



## MysticBlade (Aug 23, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Credit to Kaizou
> 
> *Shounen Jump Issue 39:
> Shokugeki no Souma (Cover, Lead CP)*
> ...



Black clover holding it down 

What's this? Dr stone


----------



## Platypus (Aug 23, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Black clover holding it down


It's not ranked this issue.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 23, 2017)

Why is HxH so low though? It's been 8 chapters since it came back from hiatus.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 23, 2017)

No more hype for HxH?


----------



## Rai (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Xiammes (Aug 24, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Why is HxH so low though? It's been 8 chapters since it came back from hiatus.



The hiatus have left its mark, or jump is intentionally not placing it according to its popularity to stop it taking up the top spots from what its currently pushing.

Also Togashi could just go back on hiatus any time, so letting it rank would just be a giant waste.


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 40 ToC (Aug 30, 2017)

*Shonen Jump Issue 40:* 
*Dr. Stone (Cover, Lead CP)*
Robot x Laserbeam
One Piece
Hinomaru Zumou
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
*The Promised Neverland (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
We Never Learn
*Jekyll no Tsukaima (Golden Future Cup Entry #1, CP)*
Black Clover
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Haikyuu!!
Shokugeki no Soma
Hunter x Hunter
My Hero Academia
Gintama
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (CP)*
Shudan!
Spring Weapon No. 1
Cross Account
Hungry Marie

Issue 41:
*Cover/Lead CP: Robot x Laserbeam*
*CPs: Boruto, Hinomaru Zumou (2nd Season Start), Joreishi Rentarou no Yakusoku (GFC Entry #2)*
One Piece on break


			
				Heiji said:
			
		

> > 冨樫巻末コメント
> > 日清食品様に復活賞として、どん兵衛いただいたので年内にもう１回復活します＜義博＞
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Platypus (Aug 30, 2017)

What the hell is that ranking?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 30, 2017)

MHA so low, first time too


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 30, 2017)

Also lol Hungry Marie, ashamed that its that low.


----------



## MysticBlade (Aug 30, 2017)

MHA dropped so low


----------



## Rai (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The hiatus have left its mark, or jump is intentionally not placing it according to its popularity to stop it taking up the top spots from what its currently pushing.
> 
> *Also Togashi could just go back on hiatus any time*, so letting it rank would just be a giant waste.



Speaking of which.....


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 31, 2017)

Are Dr. Stone and Robot X Laserbeam any good?


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 2, 2017)

I find Dr. Stone to be a silly distraction. Don't really take it seriously but it is entertaining. I don't care for sports manga, so no interest in Robot x Laserbeam.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Robot x Laserbeam


I either forgot or never realized this was about golf/sports. Because of the title. Heh.


----------



## Uraharа -- 2017 Issue 41 ToC (Sep 6, 2017)

*Shounen Jump Issue 41:*
Robot×Laserbeam (Cover, Lead CP)
Yakusoku no Neverland
Dr. Stone
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Hinomaru Zumou (CP, Part 2)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Black Clover
Joreishi Rentarou no Yakusoku (CP, Golden Future Cup Entry #2)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Boku no Hero Academia
Gintama
Haikyuu!!
Shokugeki no Souma
Spring Weapon Number One
Harapeko no Marie
Cross Account
Shoodan!
Boruto (CP)
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

One Piece (Absent)

*Shounen Jump Issue 42:*
Cover, Lead CP: One Piece
CP:  Boku no Hero Academia, Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae  Hashutsujo (Special Chapter), Raven Burai (Golden Future Cup Entry #3)

Again a low placement for MHA


----------



## MasterORB (Sep 6, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> *Shounen Jump Issue 41:*
> Robot×Laserbeam (Cover, Lead CP)
> Yakusoku no Neverland
> Dr. Stone
> ...


, when Boruto is so low. And again with My Hero mus probably because certain characters aren't at the for front of the arc example Bakugou or Todoroki.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 6, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> , when Boruto is so low. And again with My Hero mus probably because certain characters aren't at the for front of the arc example Bakugou or Todoroki.



Its the flashbacks and the chapters being much shorter then usual, also Kirishima isn't a draw.


----------



## MasterORB (Sep 6, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Its the flashbacks and the chapters being much shorter then usual, also Kirishima isn't a draw.


Or doesn't have that break neck pace like people liked since the beginning.


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 6, 2017)

I like Yakusoku no Neverland and Dr. Stone, but I find BnHA consistently superior--and I have seen nothing in Black Clover that merits a higher ranking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 10, 2017)

Shueisha said what?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2017)

we'll see about that


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2017)

>be the next naruto
>already being massively outsold by a series half your age

Black Clover is going to bomb, the best they can hope for is the destitute FT fanbase to crawl over.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 10, 2017)

>for them to say that, there has to be reasons to why they're that confident. We can go on and on about why BC isn't suited but that's all we can do. At the end of the day, the publisher is backing this and pushing for a success much like Naruto.
They own the platform so

>Being outsold due to not having a anime, there's massive talks about BC capturing the majority of the Naruto fan base in japan. So their claim of making it a success like Naruto has it's backing.
On top of the studio who's in charge of the anime who did Naruto and Bleach said they want BC to be the next Naruto.
So they're gearing up the animation to ensure it.
The promotion and hype is there in japan and it's really working in their favor.

So, when you have both publisher and animation Studio onboard for the same cause. It'd be pretty hard for them not to accomplish what they desired.

Also, have you seen the animation?
It's nothing short of amazing so far from just the trailers.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2017)

> >Being outsold due to not having a anime, there's massive talks about BC capturing the majority of the Naruto fan base in japan. So their claim of making it a success like Naruto has it's backing.
> On top of the studio who's in charge of the anime who did Naruto and Bleach said they want BC to be the next Naruto.



The series that is outselling it doesn't have a anime either, so whats the point?


Shueishia and WSJ can't just will a successful series into existence, they tried with Toriko, and it did fairly well for itself but didn't end up being what they wanted. Of all the new big jump titles to come out since 2014, BC been the least successful so far. The anime will help, but jump has to do a lot better if they want it to take up the mantle of hold jump up.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 10, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The series that is outselling it doesn't have a anime either, so whats the point?



The whole point is that the publisher Shueisha said they are going to make BC the next big thing like Naruto.
Going to as in, in the process of doing so.

these guys are all about big business, they know what's hot, how to market and promote a series with potential.
Those series that are currently outselling will flop and take a noise dive unlike BC who for the most part in their business model, is only on the rise with each volume.



Xiammes said:


> , they tried with Toriko, and it did fairly well for itself but didn't end up being what they wanted



Toriko did well but what caused it to fall was the anime, the anime was off and it tends to not follow the actual cannon at times which caused it to decline over it's short run time.

the formula was there but they couldn't execute it due to a poor anime adaption.
there was also the fact young Japanese males didn't really take well with a much older protag on top of all that muscles toriko brought.

Also you must factor in timing.

BC came out around the ending of Naruto so i'd think those Japanese boys needed something to fill that gap.
Well you have boruto, but it isn't exactly Naruto.

BC has the following.
> A good portion of the Naruto fanbase and rising.
> good timing.
> backing from the publisher (advertising, promotions)
> Backing from the anime studio who share the same vison as the publisher.

the studio itself is promoting the shit out of it and is one of the most highly anticipated anime of 2017 in japan.

that's all I can say, the cards are in favor to a huge success for BC.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 10, 2017)

Toriko's initial sales weren't so high either before the anime started, so there's a parallel. I believe you can't ''make'' a series the next Naruto, the audience decides it. It doesn't even need to be good. MHA was selling a lot more at that time prior to the anime btw.

But don't say never. NNT became a huge hit unexpactedly thanks to the anime.

Imo I don't think any of the newer series will become as huge thanks to the existence of immortal animes like the Naruto franchise(Boruto), Dragon Ball Super and OP. They are kinda blocking the flow for the newer generation of Shonen and withholding them from reaching their full potential popularity wise.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 10, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> But don't say never. NNT became a huge hit unexpactedly thanks to the anime.



Which is why I believe it can happen.



Uraharа said:


> Imo I don't think any of the newer series will become as huge thanks to the existence of immortal animes like the *Naruto franchise(Boruto), Dragon Ball Super and OP*. They are kinda blocking the flow for the newer generation of Shonen and withholding them from reaching their full potential popularity wise.



I sorta agree, though it'd look bad on the company for this many years that they couldn't get another series up to par with the top series.

Though it all boils down to advertisement and promotions and the right *network* to work with.

Networks that WSJ anime airs on can also affect it's reach for gaining more audience for the fanbase.
fortunately for BC, it's being aired on TV Tokyo which has a massively huge audience over the years.

Animes like
one punch man
bleach
Naruto
Pokémon
de grayman
fairy tail
gintma
Gurren Lagann
Yu-Gi-Oh

All aired on that network so there's a huge audience they can potentially reach.

This anime is one of the most highly anticipated in japan for 2017, the network had a huge role in this aswell.

If not the next big thing, it'd be pretty close to it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2017)

I've seen Shueisha crash and burn like a shit ton of times, they cant predict shit on whats going to be popular


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't think there will be anything as popular as the HST in the next 10 years.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2017)

As long as they don't make the canonical first episode a Naruto cross over, it will show that they learned from Toriko.


----------



## Rai (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks like the 2ch guy won't post anymore​


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 11, 2017)

Rai said:


> Looks like the 2ch guy won't post anymore​


The rankings?


----------



## Rai (Sep 11, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> The rankings?



Nothing​


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 11, 2017)

Rai said:


> Nothing​


What else is he posting?

P.S.: I hate your post formating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Sep 11, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> What else is he posting?
> 
> P.S.: I hate your post formating.



2ch guy is retired after the arrest thing​


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 11, 2017)

Rai said:


> 2ch guy is retired after the arrest thing​


There were new arrests? Still doesn't answer my question of what else he was providing spoilers for. Want to know what's going to be affected (dunno much about the raw/spoiler provider scene).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 11, 2017)

dark times


----------



## Rai (Sep 11, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> There were new arrests? Still doesn't answer my question of what else he was providing spoilers for. Want to know what's going to be affected (dunno much about the raw/spoiler provider scene).



has fought Superman

has fought Superman

Text spoiler for OP, soma...etc

Spoilers pic will  best ill out in usual day.​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2017)

Doesn't affect me, fuk u 2chan guy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rai (Sep 11, 2017)

Doesn't affect me either 

Another 2ch guy will appear 

It's always like that ​


----------



## Rai (Sep 11, 2017)

RIP has fought Superman​


----------



## Rai (Sep 11, 2017)

*Japanese Fans Pick Their Most Anticipated Anime Of Fall Season*

10. Black Clover - 379 votes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2017)

Tbh, why even risking posting the manga chapters before they come out? Putting them up on the same day would be less risky, because everybody has access to them on release day. We'd just have a new schedule, who cares?

Oh wait, just finished reading the articles Rai posted. They made a fuckton of money, that's why. But still, money can be made online even on regular release day.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 13, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> Tbh, why even risking posting the manga chapters before they come out? Putting them up on the same day would be less risky, because everybody has access to them on release day. We'd just have a new schedule, who cares?
> 
> Oh wait, just finished reading the articles Rai posted. They made a fuckton of money, that's why. But still, money can be made online even on regular release day.



There is a huge demand to release the chapters as early as possible. If you put them up on the same day, there is no reason not to just read the viz versions of the chapters.


----------



## Rai (Sep 13, 2017)

Early JUMP 
​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Sep 13, 2017)

​


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> There is a huge demand to release the chapters as early as possible. If you put them up on the same day, there is no reason not to just read the viz versions of the chapters.


Of course there is. Just not to pay for them.


----------



## Alunjun -- 2017 Issue 42 ToC (Sep 13, 2017)

*Shonen Jump Issue 42:
One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)*
The Promised Neverland
Dr. Stone
Robot x Laserbeam
Black Clover
*Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo（Special Chapter CP）*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
We Never Learn
*Raven Burai (Golden Future Cup Entry #3, CP)*
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*My Hero Academia（CP）*
Hinomaru Zumou
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shokugeki no Souma
Spring Weapon No. 1
Haikyuu!!
Gintama
Shoodan!
Harapeko no Marie
Cross Account
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

Issue 43:
*Cover/Lead CP: Shokugeki no Souma
CPs: We Never Learn, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, Chou Kasoku Ningen Leo (GFC Entry #4)*


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 13, 2017)

MyHero placed in the middle again :/  Looks like Jump stopped pushing it( for now).
You forgot to add that MHA had a CP.


----------



## Alunjun (Sep 13, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> MyHero placed in the middle again :/  Looks like Jump stopped pushing it( for now).
> You forgot to add that MHA had a CP.


It's allright! my bad~


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Rasendori (Sep 14, 2017)

I thought Colored pages didn't count on rankings?

Also I'm trying with an open mind to read Black Clover, but I keep being suprised by how much it really really is a fusion of Naruto and fairy tail. With a reckless fervor it chooses to use every shonen trope available, with the exception of friendship trumps everything (that and power scaling being one of it's redeeming qualities.) 

I'm 70 pages in and cannot comprehend how Jump likes it more than BhA. It's characters aren't awful. The commanders are cool, and everyones quirkiness is entertaining I guess, but the villains and plot especially don't hold a candle to Naruto or BhA. I can't help but think this is Mashima level writing done a bit better.

Am I missing something? Does it get better?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 14, 2017)

Rasendori said:


> I thought Colored pages didn't count on rankings?
> 
> Also I'm trying with an open mind to read Black Clover, but I keep being suprrised by how much it really really is a fusion of Naruto and fairy tail. With a reckless fervor it chooses to use every shonen trope available, with the exception of friendship trumps everything (that and power scaling being one of it's redeeming qualities.)
> 
> ...



Nope, Jump doesn't know what its audience wants, the only thing they know is they want new shit. Black Clover feels like the rocket power of Jump, like it was created in a board room with a bunch of jump and sheushia executives on how to create the next big hit.

Also color pages aren't ranked, looks like he was referring to the initial list posting which had MHA in the middle but forgot to note it was a CP.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Nope, Jump doesn't know what its audience wants, the only thing they know is they want new shit. Black Clover feels like the rocket power of Jump,* like it was created in a board room with a bunch of jump and sheushia executives on how to create the next big hit.*
> 
> Also color pages aren't ranked, looks like he was referring to the initial list posting which had MHA in the middle but forgot to note it was a CP.



It reads exactly like what the bolded sounds. 

and word thanks!


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 15, 2017)

Rasendori said:


> I thought Colored pages didn't count on rankings?
> 
> Also I'm trying with an open mind to read Black Clover, but I keep being suprised by how much it really really is a fusion of Naruto and fairy tail. With a reckless fervor it chooses to use every shonen trope available, with the exception of friendship trumps everything (that and power scaling being one of it's redeeming qualities.)
> 
> ...


I don't even find BC passable to read. I consider the writing extremely formulaic, feel nothing for the characters, find the battles confusing and dislike the art style. BnHA is superior in every way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Nope, Jump doesn't know what its audience wants, the only thing they know is they want new shit


I know that's true for us, but what about the average Japanese/Jump reader?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2017)

A lot of people just enjoy BC for what it is and I respect that, I tolerate and enjoy what a lot of people would consider garbage.



BlueDemon said:


> I know that's true for us, but what about the average Japanese/Jump reader?



Right now? BC is doing fine I guess, its not doing anywhere near expectations I believe, considering Promised Neverland is already massively outselling it despite being half its age, and BC rankings in WSJ are all over the place. They are really banking on the anime turning it into a hit, which it could, it wouldn't be the most surprising thing, but it also wouldn't be surprising if the series just flopped.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 15, 2017)

Rasendori said:


> I'm 70 pages in and cannot comprehend how Jump likes it more than BhA. It's characters aren't awful. The commanders are cool, and everyones quirkiness is entertaining I guess, but the villains and plot especially don't hold a candle to Naruto or BhA. I can't help but think this is Mashima level writing done a bit better.
> 
> Am I missing something? Does it get better?



That's the problem with black clover hate.

People go read it expecting it to be something phenomenal.
Does it have tropes? yes
Does it take from other series? hell to the fucking yeah it does. But what it does at times is poke fun at those qualities and tropes.
Tabata is fully aware of those tropes, he states that in his interviews and it's shown in the series when he pokes fun at it.

Ya'll acting like he completely rips of other shonen thinking he himself as good story writer.
Well news flash, Tabata had one of the most unique manga series to date prior to Black clover.
It's called hungry joker, It was completely different from the regular shonen. Guess what jump did?
axed his shit.
Jump isn't for New innovative shonen.
It's try mimic previous famous shonen mangas using some of the exact formula to drive attention.

MHA has a fuckton of tropes
a ton of ideas inspired from other shonen.
especially him being a main hero without powers during the first going off.
cough Touta cough.

If anything MHA is one of the biggest rips off Marvel and DC comics, though you called it inspired off to lesson the extent.

Point is, don't go expecting something new or different from a shonen manga, there's a formula jump wants and if you want to try be different, jump will give you the axe.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> That's the problem with black clover hate.
> 
> People go read it expecting it to be something phenomenal.
> Does it have tropes? yes
> ...



At some point I think there is a point with how derivative something can be before the mass market pulls out. If BC ultimately falls into that group has yet to be determined, everything currently banks on how the anime does, because the general manga audience isn't super hot on it.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> At some point I think there is a point with how derivative something can be before the mass market pulls out. If BC ultimately falls into that group has yet to be determined, everything currently banks on how the anime does, because the general manga audience isn't super hot on it.



Yes, prime example is MHA.
When it first came out Jump though it had it's next big hit (they never publicly stated this).
Though they were pushing MHA to do just so, same with toriko.
It was ranked top 5 and was on numerous occasions #1, after jump saw it wasn't really growing like they expected.
The anime ended, then the series went into decline.
They wanted toriko to surpass DB or be very close to and it failed. (again they didn't stated they wanted toriko to be the next DB). But from the crossovers and parallels between Goku and Toriko, we can deduce they were in fact going for that outcome.

In MHA's case, the growth rate potential is reaching it's limit. Shueisha has pretty much said they're done with MHA and they're in the process of making BC the next big thing since Naruto.

The difference between Toriko, MHA and BC is that Shueisha only *publicly stated* for a push for BC in making it a hit.
Again, those are very strong words from the publishers of WSJ.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 15, 2017)

Best current fighting shonen in jump is Kimetsu no Yaiba

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Yes, prime example is MHA.
> When it first came out Jump though it had it's next big hit (they never publicly stated this).
> Though they were pushing MHA to do just so, same with toriko.
> It was ranked top 5 and was on numerous occasions #1, after jump saw it wasn't really growing like they expected.
> ...



I don't think Jump had any confidence in MHA, at least not till the first 2 volume sales hit. Horikoshi had his previous 2 series axed by Jump pretty quickly. BC had more push out of the gate then BnHA had during its entire run. They handed off production of the anime to bones rather then giving it a long running adaption. You could say its a creative choice to not have long running adaptations, but I think its more to do with WSJ not wanting to push it.

I don't see where you are thinking MHA is in decline, it just had its best first week of sales ever, nearly doubling its previous best. Yes series sales do drop when the anime isn't airing, who would have thought? BnHA is never going to be the mega hit that the previous giants were because Jump didn't want it that way.

Toriko's failing is because it was pushed to the absolute fucking moon. Even if Jump never mentioned it was pushing Toriko, its was plainly obvious that they were gunning for it hardcore. Toriko was never really allowed to be its own thing or marketed towards its own audience. "Hey kids, you like One Piece, well the first episode of Toriko, literally episode 001 is a one piece cross over", "hey kids, did you know that Toriko and One Piece authors are good friends, here is a cross over chapter", "hey kids, you want to see Dragon Ball and One Piece cross over special? We made it even better by throwing Toriko in as well". Then you had the issues with the anime and censorship, Toriko appealed to older audiences but they 4kids the fuck out of it so they could attract kids.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I don't see where you are thinking MHA is in decline, it just had its best first week of sales ever, nearly doubling its previous best. Yes series sales do drop when the anime isn't airing, who would have thought? BnHA is never going to be the mega hit that the previous giants were because Jump didn't want it that way



Didn't really said it's on decline, it's just not what jump sees fit for the next big thing.
Jump is pretty weird, even with toriko. It had good sales and was making jump a ton of money. yet they axed toriko. 




Xiammes said:


> Toriko's failing is because it was pushed to the *absolute fucking moon. Even if Jump never mentioned it was pushing Toriko, its was plainly obvious that they were gunning for it hardcore*. Toriko was never really allowed to be its own thing or marketed towards its own audience. "Hey kids, you like One Piece, well the first episode of Toriko, literally episode 001 is a one piece cross over", "hey kids, did you know that Toriko and One Piece authors are good friends, here is a cross over chapter", "hey kids, you want to see Dragon Ball and One Piece cross over special? We made it even better by throwing Toriko in as well". Then you had the issues with the anime and censorship, Toriko appealed to older audiences but they 4kids the fuck out of it so they could attract kids.




no words, I agree.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Didn't really said it's on decline, it's just not what jump sees fit for the next big thing.



Pretty much, MHA got over on its own, and I don't think WSJ will ever forgive it for that.




> Jump is pretty weird, even with toriko. It had good sales and was making jump a ton of money. yet they axed toriko.




I think Jump wanted to shed the baggage of the old era and start with a brand new lineup to attract new people. We have seen the rise of much newer series without having to compete with established giants. Its why even though bleach was selling strong as hell, they didn't want it around any longer.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I don't see where you are thinking MHA is in decline, it just had its best first week of sales ever, nearly doubling its previous best.


Eh... Volume 15's 341780 sales in first 7 days upon release *vs* Volume 13's 264367 sales in first 6 days upon release


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Eh... Volume 15's 341780 sales in first 7 days upon release *vs* Volume 13's 264367 sales in first 6 days upon release



Fair enough, I was thinking that it doubled the previous volume sales.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Fair enough, I was thinking that it doubled the previous volume sales.


Well yeah, but Volume 14's first week sales only cover a period of 3 days


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Well yeah, but Volume 14's first week sales only cover a period of 3 days


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 15, 2017)

BC will bomb.It's a boring series.


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 15, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> BC will bomb.It's a boring series.


Hard to say. The anime will clean up the artistic style and make the battles more legible and that may be all that some viewers need. I must have a vested interest in the characters and that just isn't there, so that's not enough for me.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 15, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Hard to say. The anime will clean up the artistic style and make the battles more legible and that may be all that some viewers need. I must have a vested interest in the characters and that just isn't there, so that's not enough for me.


The artistic style doesn't really matter.Iys the the story itself and it simply isn't interesting at all.There is not a character that stands out,there is not even a memorable moment well you could arguably call it something really great


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 15, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> The artistic style doesn't really matter.Iys the the story itself and it simply isn't interesting at all.There is character that stands out,there is not even a memorable moment well you could arguably call it something really great


Style counts with me. I really don't like the look of the manga and I'm sure that it will be 'cleaned up' quite a bit for the anime (the preview certainly looked far more polished). I don't know about memorable moments because I just couldn't find the story or characters interesting enough to follow through to any. 

When it comes to BnHA (or MHA if that is how it is being addressed), many of the characters are engaging, the art is dynamic and exciting and the story continually holds my interest. I can't see how Jump would abandon it for a much lesser property like BC.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 15, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> That's the problem with black clover hate.
> 
> People go read it expecting it to be something phenomenal.
> Does it have tropes? yes
> ...



When did I say that was what I was expecting?
I heard mixed things from the series. I literally said open mind because I heard a lot from both sides.

So if an author brings nothing new to the table and acknowledges it as nothing new, it's supposed to be ok? Good work is good work, shoddy work is shoddy. I never read hungry joker, but if it's as innovative as you say I don't respect settling out. That's what it sounds like from what you wrote.

I challenge you to tell me how it's a rip off? I read comics and BhA is innovative in that it uses both forms of art to tell the story. Using characteristics for it's protags that on paper seem sloppy - Deku and Bak both not being your typical shonen rivalry. Yes it steals from other mediums, but that's art. All the JoJo's were inspired by Italian paintings and sculpture, but that shit is innovative as fuck. There's a way to do it that's not unrelentingly bland. It adds nothing to the form.

I'm starting black clover after just reading Haikyuu. Another piece that steals and comes out unique. BC isn't the worst thing ever it's just disappointing. Though I'm excited to see where this race is going and who will be the next "naruto."  On the topic of Toriko, the ending was a mess. It got to kayuga level bad mid series and it's characters and plot because ridiculous. Even as an adult I had trouble keeping up - similar things happened with air gear and D Gray man. There wasn't anything shonen could do to save it.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 15, 2017)

Rasendori said:


> So if an author brings nothing new to the table and acknowledges it as nothing new, it's supposed to be ok? Good work is good work, shoddy work is shoddy. I never read hungry joker, but if it's as innovative as you say I don't respect settling out. That's what it sounds like from what you wrote.



WSJ only cares about the target audience, BC isn't just a bunch of other ideas from other series.
Well for one, it borrows the idea of a Goal for the main character wanting to be a important figure within his country.

Difference is if we compared it to Naruto is.
The kage is the ruling authority.
In black clover, the emperor is only in charge of the military affairs.
The king is the equivalent of a kage if we're doing a side by side comparison.

This is where a lot of hate comes in, guys who only reads the first chapter and give their opinion.
How can you base a whole series with 120+ chapters off of the first chapter?
99% of those people don't even know there's a king and there's zero chance for the protag to become king due to Family Heritage.

Yet this will be the first thing out of their mouths, it's a Naruto rip off because Naruto want to become a kage and asta wants to be emperor.

Point is, that's a typical formula to set up a goal for the protag.

it may sound the same but it's not.
The story changes a great deal later on that it takes on it's own identity.

you have four kingdoms currently, fighting for resources to support the people of their kingdom whilst dealing with a terrorist group who's only goal is to create a kingdom of their own.

now tell me, how is that story anyway similar to Naruto?
The second main lead isn't even a cock head like sauce, he isn't some power hungry, revenge crazy retard.

it really becomes laughable how Different they are.

Black clover's main protag is more inspired by touta from UQ holder.

Both are born without *Magic.*
Both become adept in the handling of* KI*
Both carries around swords that is tied to their main fighting styles.
Both have *Anti magic.*

I'm not saying it's great that I can pull out those similarities, it's just certain series inspire others and with that they create something different.

The protag of MHA has one of the most Basic powers in all of fiction.
I can list more than a hundred characters with the same power.

Does that mean it's shit? or the author didn't had any creativity?
i'll let you answer that.
*


Rasendori said:



			I challenge you to tell me how it's a rip off?
		
Click to expand...

*
Trust me I could write 4 pages on it.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 15, 2017)

Sounds like your grasping at straws. Kingdoms = fairy tail, seven sins, most forms of older fictions. Asters rival is sauce without the revenge subplot, which makes him less interesting.

I'm at chapter 90 at this point, and its way less engaging than Naruto, Bha, or even Haikyuu.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 15, 2017)

Rasendori said:


> Sounds like your grasping at straws. Kingdoms = fairy tail, seven sins, most forms of older fictions. Asters rival is sauce without the revenge subplot, which makes him less interesting.
> 
> I'm at chapter 90 at this point, and its way less engaging than Naruto, Bha, or even Haikyuu.



Well different strokes for different folks.
Nobody's asking or forcing u to read it.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 15, 2017)

Fair enough, agree to disagree.

Word I already committed, just hoped it got better. I finished fairy tail, and this isn't that bad.

What're people's opinions on the current line up aside from one piece, BhA, shokugeki, Haikyuu, and BC?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2017)

Rasendori said:


> Fair enough, agree to disagree.
> 
> Word I already committed, just hoped it got better. I finished fairy tail, and this isn't that bad.
> 
> What're people's opinions on the current line up aside from one piece, BhA, shokugeki, Haikyuu, and BC?



Promised Neverland is good and I hear good things from dr.stone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 15, 2017)

I like the different feel of Promised Neverland even though I find it slow at times. Dr. Stone is a silly diversion, but I do like it. Don't care for Robot and Laserbeam but then again, sports manga ain't my thing (especially golf ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 16, 2017)

4.2 million copies sold 

That's pretty damn good without a anime.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 16, 2017)

Not that impressive tbh

*Black Clover* : 12 mangas + 1 novel : 4 200 000.
MHA's anime came out just after volume 8. At that point, it had the same number, 4.2M copies sold. It also had no OVA prior to the anime to boost the sales a bit.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 16, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> Not that impressive tbh
> 
> *Black Clover* : 12 mangas + 1 novel : 4 200 000.
> MHA's anime came out just after volume 8. At that point, it had the same number, *4.2M copies in print*. It also had no OVA prior to the anime to boost the sales a bit.



That doesn't say anything about *copies sold*.

For BC, it's pretty damn impressive despite the hate it's been getting.
MHA had two OVAs IIRC. I don't even know why you factored that in seeing as it was only one episode and it didn't guaranteed a anime.
I can see why Jump said what they said.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 16, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> That doesn't say anything about *copies sold*.
> 
> For BC, it's pretty damn impressive despite the hate it's been getting.
> MHA had two OVAs IIRC. I don't even know why you factored that in seeing as it was only one episode and it didn't guaranteed a anime.
> I can see why Jump said what they said.


Sorry I meant to say sold. Those OVAs came out during or after the first season of the anime. I included it because It made people aware of the series. The Toriko OVA by Ufotable was a big succes. One could even say that the response of the audience was one of the reasons Shueisha/Toei started pushing it even further. I must admit that the BC OVA wasn't that good though.

But comparing it to Naruto, I think they were speaking relatively. Just look at those numbers and you will see that that goal is not realistic.
Below the sales of series right before it got an anime:
volume 14 -> *10,000,000 copies - Bleach(Average of 714,286 copies per volume)
volume 18 -> *28,000,000 copies - Naruto(Average of 1,555,556 copies per volume)
volume 10 -> *16,500,000 copies - One Piece(Average of 1,650,000 copies per volume)
volume  8 -> **4,200,000 copies - My Hero Academia(Average of 525,000 copies per volume)

Credits to Bigvel for tracking all these numbers

I think the hate only exists in the western world.

Tbh I think it will reach Toriko prime at max(Most selling volume 550K at max per year), but I would love to be surprised.
All my hope were on MHA. I expected it to reach 800K, but at this rate it will barely reach 650K by November.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 16, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> But comparing it to Naruto, I think *they were speaking relatively*. Just look at those numbers and you will see that that goal is not realistic.



They said they'll like to *grow BC into the next Naruto*, mean into the next big thing.
again BC wasn't getting backing from Jump until just recently.
Just looking at those figures without jump doing any series pushing for BC is pretty damn amazing.

They see the potential in BC, with the fact the majority of the Naruto fan base is on board BC.
It's getting more popular by the day over there and with the anime to soon air, it's going to explode.

you can believe it'd reach toriko prime, the publishers are saying the next Naruto.
people who knows business, who have sales models and have been doin this for years.

to think they're BS themselves is really laughable. They know something we the viewers don't.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 16, 2017)

4.2 million for a series with 12 volumes isn't really impressive.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 16, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> They said they'll like to *grow BC into the next Naruto*, mean into the next big thing.
> again BC wasn't getting backing from Jump until just recently.
> Just looking at those figures without jump doing any series pushing for BC is pretty damn amazing.


They can try but I doubt it. Like others said, there are series half its age doing better already with the same amount of promotion.



> They see the potential in BC, with the fact the majority of the Naruto fan base is on board BC.
> It's getting more popular by the day over there and with the anime to soon air, it's going to explode.


I'm unfamiliar with this so I cannot say much about it. How do they know the majority of Naruto's fans jumped on  the BC train?



> you can believe it'd reach toriko prime, the publishers are saying the next Naruto.
> people who knows business, who have sales models and have been doin this for years.
> to think they're BS themselves is really laughable. They know something we the viewers don't.


That's true, but it wouldn't be the first time Jump failed in their expectations. I see it as a logical statement. They put their hopes on MHA, but it failed. Up to the next target. But is it realistic? don't think so but we'll see.

I really hope it does well because I hate the idea of immortal anime like Naruto/Boruto and Dragon Ball. They should just end and give newcomers a chance. Besides it's only anime aside of Vanashing Line I'm looking forward to for the upcoming season. Idc whether it's a rip off or not, as long as i'm being entertained it's fine.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 16, 2017)

Who cares if BC becomes the new Nardo?

How does it does that with Boruto already doing that.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 16, 2017)

Jump does, BC's fans do

Don't know anything about Bordo. Anime tv ratings are always outside the top 10 so we know nothing about that. Manga sales are pretty low, but that doesn't say much. Look at DBS. No sale figures yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Zensuki (Sep 21, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Who cares if BC becomes the new Nardo?



It won't. 



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> How does it does that with Boruto already doing that.



Boruto has a 70% decline over Naruto in manga sales. Boruto did not replace Naruto: it led to a lot of Naruto fans leaving.


----------



## Alunjun (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Rai (Sep 21, 2017)

Dark times ​


----------



## Uraharа -- 2017 Issue 43 ToC (Sep 22, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #43*
Food Wars!: Shokugeki no Souma (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece 
Kimetsu no Yaiba
The Promised Neverland
Black Clover
We Never Learn (CP)
Dr. Stone
Haikyu!
Chou Kasoku Ningen Leo (CP, GFC Entry #4)
Spring Weapon No.01
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. (CP)
Ifu! Dodo-kun (One Shot)
Robot x Laserbeam
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Zumou
Gintama
Shudan!
Hungry Marie
Cross Account
Isobe Isobee Monogatari ~Ukiyo wa Tsurai yo~

Absent: My Hero Academia

*Weekly Shonen Jump #44*
Cover, Lead CP: Black Clover
CP: Haikyu!, Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Mahou Shonen X (GFC Entry #5)


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 44 ToC (Sep 27, 2017)

Might be fake, but apparently it was leaked by the 2ch guy who quit a few weeks ago. Credit to Kaizou_10

*Shounen Jump Issue 44:*
*Black Clover (Cover, Lead CP)*
Shokugeki no Souma
One Piece
Dr. Stone
Yakusoku no Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Robot×Laserbeam
*Mahou Shounen X (CP, Golden Future Cup Entry #5)*
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)*
Boku no Hero Academia
Hinomaru Zumou
*Haikyuu!! (CP)*
Gintama
Spring Weapon Number One
Shoodan!
Cross Account
Harapeko no Marie
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*Shounen Jump Issue 45:*
*Cover, Lead CP: Tomatoypoo no Lycopene (New Series by Ohishi Kouji (author of Inumarudashii))*
*CP: Hinomaru Zumou, Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai, Dr. Stone*

*Shounen Jump Issue 47:*
*New Series: Fulldrive (by Ono Genki)*

*Shounen Jump Issue 48:*
*New Series: Goldem Hearts (by Ohsuga Gen)*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 27, 2017)

BNHA 9th???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 27, 2017)

SnS first 

I like how Kimetsu is always low key but at the top.

That placement is really bad for BnH

IB4 fake.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 27, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> BNHA 9th???


Well technically 10th since Black Clover would be ranked higher than it anyways.

Very strange, it's now ranked in the middle each time right after that interview where Shueisha said they shift their focus on BC. Reminds me of Toriko which went suddenly from a fixed top 5 spot to bottom 5 the week right after the anime ended.

I'll wait a month or 3 though before confirming my suspicisions.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2017)

Black Clover dominates, almost every time :yamimaybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Sep 28, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> BNHA 9th???



Yes 

Where it belongs ​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> They put their hopes on MHA, but it failed.


?


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 28, 2017)

OS said:


> ?


Mysticblade and I were discussing about the next big hit, somewhat comparable to Naruto. From MHA's initial sales prior to the anime it was possible. It was also receiving a push from Shueisha, but for now it seems that the peak is probably around 650K. That's why they are focusing on BC now.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> That's why they are focusing on BC now.


If they did this for a living as you said before then they'd know that it's impossible for BC. BC has nothing attractive about it when it comes to writing and may be a huge turn off in the first few eps for newcomers since it's first chapters very obviously take ideas from other series with no interesting spin to them except maybe Astas friendly rivalry.

MHA on the other hand is a big franchise seller, manga sales are up and we don't know the full sales since online orders/reading do not count in the weekly rankings. It's anime is averaging in the top 10 in anime ratings in japan and it was doing great in weekly rankings for wsj. Maybe it's not as popular as naruto but naruto was probably affected by other factors for its success because it was not THAT good. BC very unlikely will achieve was MHA has.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 28, 2017)

OS said:


> If they did this for a living as you said before then they'd know that it's impossible for BC. BC has nothing attractive about it when it comes to writing and may be a huge turn off in the first few eps for newcomers since it's first chapters very obviously take ideas from other series with no interesting spin to them except maybe Astas friendly rivalry.
> 
> MHA on the other hand is a big franchise seller, manga sales are up and we don't know the full sales since online orders/reading do not count in the weekly rankings. It's anime is averaging in the top 10 in anime ratings in japan and it was doing great in weekly rankings for wsj. Maybe it's not as popular as naruto but naruto was probably affected by other factors for its success because it was not THAT good. BC very unlikely will achieve was MHA has.


I agree it is very unlikely BC will achieve MHA succes, but Shueisha has also realized that pushing MHA further is kinda pointless because it won't really matter or affect its popularity anyway. So why not try everything to push BC to the top? Tbh I'm seeing it more as a desperate move, but it can happen sometimes that a series becomes big out of the blue. Take NNT for example


Cover


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2017)

They would have more luck with promised Neverland at this point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 28, 2017)

Haters gonna hate​


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Haters gonna hate​


I read it and criticize it objectively


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 28, 2017)

It was already mentioned before how the rankings at the end are decided by the editor and there is no surprise if they are moved to advertise JUIMP's new series, as they seem desperate to find a hit like Naruto. 

I don't see it happening. MHA imo had the biggest potential but its sales are around 1/2 of Naruto's so now they jump to the next series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 28, 2017)

OS said:


> I read it and criticize it objectively


It's not as bad as you make it out to be.

I read both MHA and BC, i favor BC more just because it suites my taste.
If you didn't know, i prefer the main protag being a sword fighter. 
He's not as annoying and dumb like naruto, IMO he stand out more like Goku than anything.
MHA main protag is kinda of a wimp and reminds me of Komatsu from toriko (God i hate him).
He thinks way too much during his fights and his main power is super strength. 

It's more comic inspired which isn't bad, but readers like me tend to enjoy Mangas over comics.

It's all personal preference at the end of the day.

Again like i said, it's not as bad as you make it out to be. 
I can point out a ton of shit wrong with MHA and why it's a boring knock off of marvel and DC comics.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> MHA main protag is kinda of a wimp






MysticBlade said:


> I can point out a ton of shit wrong with MHA and why it's a boring knock off of marvel and DC comics.


You can try and I can find people that say it's better than what marvel and dc are putting out.

If I wanted to show a basic counter argument I can also show how it's outselling graphic novels in america.


----------



## HendoEndo (Sep 28, 2017)

Kimetsu no Yaiba needs more love. Dat Black Clover though


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2017)

HendoEndo said:


> Kimetsu no Yaiba needs more love. Dat Black Clover though


I like the style of KnY but I wish it were cleaner. It reminds me of how I felt about magis art but it's not as cluttered


----------



## HendoEndo (Sep 28, 2017)

OS said:


> I like the style of KnY but I wish it were cleaner. It reminds me of how I felt about magis art but it's not as cluttered


I never really had an issue with that for KnY, but I do agree with magi. Some magi panels just look like weird abstract art. I literally have no idea what's being shown sometimes.


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2017)

HendoEndo said:


> I never really had an issue with that for KnY, but I do agree with magi. Some magi panels just look like weird abstract art. I literally have no idea what's being shown sometimes.


I was also turned off by those captain(?) designs. They weren't really appealing. And I get frustrated that the sister is used so scarcely in the story when she's right in her brothers backpack.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 28, 2017)

I like KnY because of it's horror elements, the drawing style being one of them. The manga looks like something out of a short work in a yokai anthology.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Sep 28, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I like KnY because of it's horror elements, the drawing style being one of them. The manga looks like something out of a short work in a yokai anthology.



Well, you've intrigued me. I think I'll be reading this over the weekend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HendoEndo (Sep 28, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Well, you've intrigued me. I think I'll be reading this over the weekend.


You really should. It's criminally underrated here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 29, 2017)

OS said:


> If they did this for a living as you said before then they'd know that it's impossible for BC. BC has nothing attractive about it when it comes to writing and may be a huge turn off in the first few eps for newcomers since it's first chapters very obviously take ideas from other series with no interesting spin to them except maybe Astas friendly rivalry.



Hasn't Fairy Tail been successful? I know the manga has been but I don't enough about anime to know if the show was successful (I imagine there is more money in anime than manga).

If BC fails I think it would to do more with an inability to differentiate itself than poor writing. The designs and premise are generic enough for people to instantly dismiss the series.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2017)

Stilzkin said:


> Hasn't Fairy Tail been successful? I know the manga has been but I don't enough about anime to know if the show was successful (I imagine there is more money in anime than manga).
> 
> If BC fails I think it would to do more with an inability to differentiate itself than poor writing. The designs and premise are generic enough for people to instantly dismiss the series.


If they can get past the first couple of eps they'll be fine. It picks up.


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 45 ToC (Oct 4, 2017)

Credit to YonkouProductions and Heiji

*Shonen Jump 45:*
*Tomatoypoo no Lycopene (Lead CP, New Series)*
Haikyu!!
One Piece
*Dr. Stone (CP)*
Black Clover
My Hero Academia
*Hinomaru Zumou (CP)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Shokugeki no Soma
*We Never Learn (CP)*
The Promised Neverland
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Saiki.
Gintama
Spring Weapon no. 1
Robot x Laserbeam
Shudan
Cross Account
Hungry Marie
Isobee Isobee Monogatari

*Shonen Jump 46
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. (Lead CP)
Lycopene (CP)
Isobe (CP)
Shudan (23P CP)
Boruto (CP)
Absent: One Piece
Big news for: Isobee Isobee Monogatari*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's the art style for Tomatoypoo no Lycopene.



Guessing it'll be a gag manga based on the previous work the mangaka did. 

Anyone read the one-shot for Golem Hearts?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2017)

MHA on 4th, good we back now

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 46 ToC (Oct 11, 2017)

Credit to Heiji

#46 (16/10) :
*Saiki Kusuo No Psi Nan (Cover, Color)*
Black Clover
The Promised Neverland
Dr.Stone
Haikyu - Les As du Volley
*Tomatoypoo no Lycopene (Color)*
My Hero Academia
Hinomaru Sumo
Yuragi-san no Yûna-san
Kimetsu no Yaiba
*Boruto (Color)*
We Never Learn
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (Color, End)*
Food Wars
Robot x Laserbeam
Gintama
Shudan (23 pages)
Cross Account
Spring Weapon no. 1
*Hungry Marie (End)*
*One Piece (Absent)*

#47 (23/10) :
*Fulldrive / Ono Genki (Cover, Color, New Series)*
*The Promised Neverland (Color)*
*Spring Weapon no. 1 (Color)*
*Spring Weapon no. 1 - Special Chapter (5 pages)*
*Kimetsu no Yaiba (Color & Results of Character Popularity Contest)*

Isobe Isobee Monogatari will get special chapter in Jump Giga & Jump +


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2017)

RIP Hungry Marie


----------



## Kai D Oars (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Uraharа -- 2017 Issue 47 ToC (Oct 18, 2017)

Credits to Kaizou10
*Shounen Jump Issue 47:*
Full Drive (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
One Piece
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Yakusoku no Neverland (CP)
Black Clover
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Dr. Stone
Boku no Hero Academia
Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene
Haikyuu!!
Gintama
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Robot×Laserbeam
Hinomaru Zumou
Spring Weapon Number One (CP)
Shoodan!
Shokugeki no Souma
Cross Account
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*Shounen Jump Issue 48:*
Cover, Lead CP: Golem Hearts (New Series)
CP: Gintama, Shokugeki no Souma, Full Drive

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Promised Neverland unranked because of CP, otherwise MHA would've been 7th. Very suspicious how the series went from the top to being consistently ranked in the middle.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 18, 2017)

apparently its because theres a change in who is ranking these rankings, or WSJ is hard pushing other series right now, or that this arc is pretty meh


----------



## faisal1989 (Oct 18, 2017)

i blame black clover for this 
fuck that shitty manga

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 18, 2017)

faisal1989 said:


> i blame black clover for this
> fuck that shitty manga


sounds like some inner hate.

does it burns?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 18, 2017)

152628 *517446 Haikyuu
*50045 *146069 Worlds end harem
*48927 *177163 Gintama
_**43569 *144506 Black clover*_
*29016 **82247 Saiki
*28624 *109936 Kimetsu
*22125 **81469 Robot x Laserbeam
*14688 *556767 Heroaca
*14446 **58987 Bokuben
*13011 **38837 Kuroko spin-off
*12583 2444235 One Piece

Those numbers are for the first 14 days of volume 13. Next big thing is never going to happen. MHA was almost selling 300K after 14 days when the 2nd episode came out. Sure there is still going to be a small boost, but at this rate it's going to take a miracle to reach even 500K per volume.

I think it's better to wait until the 6th episode, but the boost mostly happens in the first 2 to 4 episodes, and the backlog sales haven't been impressive so far as well. As of now this is shaping up to be the next Toriko. Well even Toriko did better.

 Tokyo Ghoul, Nanatsu, OPM, and even Toriko gained a huge boost after the first 2 eps.
Let's see what Shueisha will do next to push this series.


----------



## faisal1989 (Oct 18, 2017)

they should focus on MHA 
Black Clover is a lost case

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## faisal1989 (Oct 18, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> sounds like some inner hate.
> 
> does it burns?


i saw the first episode 
and i felt like im watching a low quality naruto porn parody 
that stupid ass Asta is the worst main character ever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Oct 18, 2017)

MHA ​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 18, 2017)

It has nothing do to with Black Clover being bad or not. There are currently too many of these type of series in existence. DBS, Boruto, OP, NNT, MHA, Fairy Tail(next year)


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 18, 2017)

faisal1989 said:


> i saw the first episode
> and i felt like im watching a low quality naruto porn parody
> that stupid ass Asta is the worst main character ever



you sound like a two year old fanboy who got his candy stolen by the cool kids.



Rai said:


> MHA ​



WSJ has spoken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 18, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> I think it's better to wait until the 6th episode, but the boost mostly happens in the first 2 to 4 episodes, and the backlog sales haven't been impressive so far as well. As of now this is shaping up to be the next Toriko. Well even Toriko did better.



I think it's still to early to say, i'd give it 10 episodes to really pick up.


----------



## faisal1989 (Oct 18, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> you sound like a two year old fanboy who got his candy stolen by the cool kids.
> 
> 
> 
> WSJ has spoken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> apparently its because theres a change in who is ranking these rankings, or WSJ is hard pushing other series right now, or that this arc is pretty meh


Considering these are the mirio chapters it doesn’t make sense

Also, the sudden drop was the kirishima flashback chapter. Not the start of the fight but the flashback. The ranking makes no sense. Bokuben at 2 out of nowhere also makes no sense.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 19, 2017)

WSJ has a new editor-in-chief, the guy with the final say on the rankings. That's why they're different than they used to be a couple of months ago.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 19, 2017)

Platypus haz spoken


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 19, 2017)

faisal1989 said:


> they should focus on MHA
> Black Clover is a lost case



MHA was never going to be the big hit they wanted either....they should of backed that basketball manga that was actually selling near Naruto, but its not the cliche hero trope crap that WSJ loves to suck on. 

Thats their problem, and if they are going to fail in the future I would bet it would be on that: they are so thirsty to replicates hits like DBZ, OP or Naruto that all they look or support is derivative manga rather than new interesting ones. Being such a big pub their decision affects the creators and what mangas are being made as well. 

Attack on Titan must of got JUMP rustled.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 19, 2017)

OS said:


> Considering these are the mirio chapters it doesn’t make sense
> 
> Also, the sudden drop was the kirishima flashback chapter. Not the start of the fight but the flashback. The ranking makes no sense. Bokuben at 2 out of nowhere also makes no sense.


honestly I have no idea how they rank their series, though after the fall of toriko
I look at WSJ as dudes who don't give a f#$%.

Toriko wasn't doing bad and it was bringing them tons of money, yet they just axe his shit.
It's like, you've serve your purpose. Time to cut the losses off, real militant shit.

Honestly they can't get rid of MHA so soon, it seems like it's doing fairly well in the west and gaining a huge fan base like Naruto slowly. So even though it wouldn't peak Naruto status in japan, it'll somewhat establish something toriko couldn't accomplish (which is good).


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 19, 2017)

My Hero has taken off in America pretty well, though that is mainly from internet discussions and people I know IRL that aren't big anime fans having watched the series without me ever recommending it to them. Though I am waiting to see any official numbers to verify how well its doing.

Jump was axing all its all its older longer running series because they wanted to clear the way for a new generation of manga that would have never really would have found its footing if it had to compete with all those established franchise, if One Piece was selling about half as well as it currently is, I'm pretty sure Jump would be pressuring Oda to hurry up with the story.

My Hero's recent rankings have a lot of factors, a lot of fans are tired of this arc, this arc is about 40 chapters long at this point, which is as long as everything up to the end of the sports festival. Horikoshi has been sick and gone on a few hiatus's and we have been receiving lower page counts and numerous flashbacks that seem to do nothing but pad out page length. So a long arc with slow pacing with lower page counts with hiatus's and a massive amount of time without focusing on the main character, the fanbase got tired of it and Jump doesn't seem to be protecting it anymore.

I don't know why Horikoshi has decided to make this arc as long as possible, I am enjoying it but this is not his forte. Did he want to challenge himself and see if he could make one of these long drawn out arcs like other shounen series? Did Jump put the pressure on him to make such a long arc so it would stack up better to other long running series? I'll never know, but hopefully this is a learning experience and he sticks to his shorter length and more briskly paced arcs.


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 48 ToC (Oct 25, 2017)

Credit to Heiji

*#48 (30/10) :*
Golem Hearts (New serie, cover, color page)
One Piece
Dr.Stone
Full Drive (Color page)
Haikyuu!!
My Hero Academia
Food Wars (Color page)
Black Clover
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene
Gintama (Color page & last popular characters contest results)
The Promised Neverland
We Never Learn
Hinomaru Sumo
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Spring Weapon Number One
Yuragi-sô no Yûna-san
Shudan
Robot x Laserbeam
Cross Account
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene (2nd chapter)

*#49 (06/11) :*
We Never Learn (Cover & Color page)
Golem Hearts (Color page)
Food Wars (Color page)
Grim Reaper de Taisei Tsujita (19 Years old author) (Oneshot, color page)
Full Drive (23 pages)


----------



## Platypus (Oct 25, 2017)

MHA on break next week


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 25, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Credit to Heiji
> 
> *#48 (30/10) :*
> Golem Hearts (New serie, cover, color page)
> ...






Platypus said:


> MHA on break next week


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2017)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 49 ToC (Oct 31, 2017)

Issue 49:

*We Never Learn (Cover)*
Kimetsu no Yaiba
One Piece
Promised Neverland
Dr. Stone
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene
*Golem Hearts ※ Color*
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Haikyu
*Full Drive ※ extra pages*
Hinomaru Zumou
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*Grimm Reaper (One Shot by Tsujita Taisei)*
Black Clover
*Shokugeki no Soma ※ Color*
Robot X LASERBEAM
Gintama
Spring Weapon No 1
Shudan
Cross Account
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

Issue 50

*Cover & Lead CP: Black Clover*
*Colors: Spring Weapon, Yuragi (Big Announcement), Goo to Goo (One Shot)*
*Extra pages: Golem Hearts*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2017)

good for kimetsu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2017)

wonder why bc fell tho. I also actually don't remember why kimetsu is high up considering the chapters.


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 4, 2017)

To put an end to all SJ axed Kubo conspiracy theories

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2017)

OS said:


> wonder why bc fell tho. I also actually don't remember why kimetsu is high up considering the chapters.



BC constantly jumps around in the rankings, there is no consistent spot for it.


----------



## Rax (Nov 5, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> BC constantly jumps around in the rankings, there is no consistent spot for it.



It's been doing pretty well t his year in sales.

It had 800k at the half way mark this year and likely got a good spike since the anime came out like most series do.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2017)

Rax said:


> It's been doing pretty well t his year in sales.
> 
> It had 800k at the half way mark this year and likely got a good spike since the anime came out like most series do.



Its not doing that bad in sales, but with all the marketing and pushing jump has done, it should be considered disappointing that it took over 10 volumes to break the 100k first week sales mark. We have to wait to see how the anime does and if boosts anything, I'm not sure how the anime is being received over in Japan, its not being received well over here at the moment.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 5, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> To put an end to all SJ axed Kubo conspiracy theories


Did Kubo do an interview?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 5, 2017)

I have never seen a japanese author that said his manga was axed tho


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 5, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> To put an end to all SJ axed Kubo conspiracy theories



Don't believe it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a thread with the full interview (translation) in the Bleach sub-forum.


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 5, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I have never seen a japanese author that said his manga was axed tho


They do, like in the author comments when the final chapter comes out for example. The author of Hungry Marie  had a pretty sad message when his series got axed a few weeks ago.


----------



## Platypus -- 2017 Issue 50 ToC (Nov 8, 2017)

Credit to Heiji and BanzaiMang

Shounen Jump Issue 50:
*Black Clover (Cover, Lead CP)*
Dr. Stone
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
My Hero Academia
The Promised Neverland
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
Haikyuu!!
*Goo to Goo (CP, One Shot)*
We Never Learn
Golem Hearts
*Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP, Anime Adaptation Announcement)*
Full Drive
Robot×Laserbeam
*Spring Weapon Number One (CP)*
Hinomaru Zumou
Gintama
Shokugeki no Souma
Cross Account
Shoodan!
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

Shounen Jump Issue 51:
*Cover: Boruto*
*Lead CP: Kimetsu no Yaiba*
*CP: Boruto, The Promised Neverland, Shoodan! (Elementary School Students Arc Climax)*


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 8, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I have never seen a japanese author that said his manga was axed tho



They do, Horikoshi said in interviews that he was extremely depressed about his first two manga series getting canceled so early.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> They do, Horikoshi said in interviews that he was extremely depressed about his first two manga series getting canceled so early.


Good thing it worked out for him this time.


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 8, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> To put an end to all SJ axed Kubo conspiracy theories



I take it SJ did want to end it but they let Kubo come up with a proper ending but Kubo decided to just go along with their wish to end it quick since he did not bother to map it all out because off his health.


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2017)

It’s not like kubo is a competent writer


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 8, 2017)

Brook said:


> I take it SJ did want to end it but they let Kubo come up with a proper ending but Kubo decided to just go along with their wish to end it quick since he did not bother to map it all out because off his health.


Hard to tell. Wouldn't make much sense with the upcoming live action. Think it would've been much better to let it stay marketingwise.
From his side of the story he wanted to end the story much sooner but he kept on going until his body couldn't keep up anymore. It does add up to his tweets on his old Twitter where he would often tweet he had a hard time finishing the manuscript within the deadline because of him being sick again.


----------



## Rai (Nov 8, 2017)

​


----------



## Rax (Nov 8, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> They do, Horikoshi said in interviews that he was extremely depressed about his first two manga series getting canceled so early.




And yet the guy who made Iron Knight and Red Sprite still has only canceled series.


----------



## faisal1989 (Nov 8, 2017)

*October 30th ~ November 5th (Credit to Kaizou_10 / Negative Syndicate)*

01. *One Piece* (1,505,639)
02. *Boku no Hero Academia* (274,338)
03. *Shokugeki no Souma* (174,721)
04. *Dragon Ball Super* (150,889)
05. *Yakusoku no Neverland* (144,360)
06. *Boruto -Naruto Next Generations-* (136,286)
07. *Owari no Seraph* (129,313)
08. *Blue Giant Supreme* (97,782 / 98,918)
09. *Dragon Ball Gaiden Tensei Shitara Yamcha Datta Ken* (78,822)
10. *Tokyo Ghoul:re* (75,554 / 601,652)
11. *Platinum End* (73,951)
12. *Kingdom* (68,922 / 688,666)
13. *Akagami no Shirayuki-hime* (64,769)
14. *Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san* (64,523)
15. *Aoashi* (59,158 / 59,822)
16. *Sousei no Onmyouji* (57,905)
17. *Nanatsu no Taizai* (50,036 / 420,350)
18. *Yamikin Ushijima-kun* (46,591 / 47,613)
19. *Giant Killing* (40,100 / 180,410)
20. *Magi* (39,574 / 273,161)
21. *Akagami no Shirayuki-hime Limited Edition* (38,884)
22. *Yuukoku no Moriarty* (37,331)
23. *Saiyuki Reload Blast* (34,879)
24. *Football Nation* (29,519 / 29,984)
25. *Skip Beat!* (29,381 / 204,819)
26. *Owari no Seraph Ichinose Guren, 16-sai no Catastrophe* (29,008)
27. *Reiraku* (27,953)
28. *Coffee & Vanilla* (27,449 / 83,270)
29. *Kounodori* (26,261 / 91,829)
30. *Major 2nd* (25,796 / 179,371)
31. *Haikyuu!!* (25,702 / 640,913)
32. *Hinomaru Zumou* (24,251)
33. *Mujaki no Rakuen* (23,126 / 43,474)
34. *Kuuneru Maruta* (22,345 / 22,559)
35. *Shokugeki no Souma L'etoile* (21,502)
36. *Katsugeki Touken Ranbu* (21,048)
37. *Kemono Jihen* (21,036)
38. *Ani ni Aisare Sugite Komattemasu* (20,957 / 51,765)
39. *Splatoon* (20,042 / 36,700)
40. *Soranin New Edition* (19,790)
41. *Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja The Comic* (18,853 / 25,143)
42. *Saiyuki Reload Blast Limited Edition* (18,607)
43. *Yakumo-san wa Ezuke ga Shitai。* (18,461 / 61,447)
44. *Suteki na Kareshi* (18,156 / 60,675)
45. *Kagerou Days* (17,545 / 28,037)
46. *Jigoku Sensei Nuuuubeeee Neo* (17,485)
47. *Mahou ni Kakatta Shingakki* (17,144)
48. *Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai〜Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunou-sen〜* (16,909 / 127,850)
49. *Neko no Otera no Chion-san* (16,870 / 17,051)
50. *Fire Punch* (16,827)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## faisal1989 (Nov 8, 2017)

WSJ will be in big trouble  if one piece end
they need to find another big seller before its too late


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 9, 2017)

faisal1989 said:


> WSJ will be in big trouble  when one piece end
> they need to find another big seller before its too late


There's a big chance One Piece will outrun all other current series in the magazine so no need to worry about that yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 9, 2017)

Yeah, it's supposed to run for another 20 years.

Most people here will be 35-45 years old


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 9, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Yeah, it's supposed to run for another 20 years.
> 
> Most people here will be 35-45 years old


I might be in the old folks home--but I won't be reading OP then either.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 9, 2017)

faisal1989 said:


> WSJ will be in big trouble  when one piece end
> they need to find another big seller before its too late


If they can get a couple of series to sell steadily over 700k I don’t think they’ll have many problems. OP is an outlier


----------



## Rax (Nov 9, 2017)

Dellinger said:


> If they can get a couple of series to sell steadily over 700k I don’t think they’ll have many problems. OP is an outlier




They already do. 

All they gotta do is keep pushing around MHA and BC and they'll be fine. 


Both series are gaining some pretty good momentum


----------



## Jikuu (Nov 11, 2017)

Hiatus x Hiatus is selling more than 1M


----------



## Rax (Nov 11, 2017)

Jikuu said:


> Hiatus x Hiatus is selling more than 1M




I'll never understand the HxH hype


----------



## Jikuu (Nov 11, 2017)

Overrated manga in SJ, nothing new...


----------



## Rax (Nov 11, 2017)

I never found it interesting, personally

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jikuu (Nov 11, 2017)

Yorkshin City was very good cuz of Kurapika & Kuroro but that's all.

Gon is a cheap MC...


----------



## Rax (Nov 11, 2017)

I never once found Gon interesting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 13, 2017)

Random Question: Why is the date on the cover two weeks ahead of the actual release date?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 13, 2017)

@Platypus

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Uraharа -- 2017 Issue 51 ToC (Nov 15, 2017)

*Shounen Jump Issue 51:*
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Lead CP)
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Haikyuu!!
Dr. Stone
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Black Clover
Hinomaru Zumou
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Yakusoku no Neverland (CP)
Boku no Hero Academia
Golem Hearts
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene
Boruto (Cover, CP)
Full Drive
Shoodan! (CP)
Robot?Laserbeam
Gintama
Cross Account
Spring Weapon Number One
Shokugeki no Souma
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

One Piece (Absent)

*Shounen Jump Issue 52:*
Cover, Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Hinomaru Zumou, Robot?Laserbeam
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know the ToC doesn't mean much, but at least the editor-in-chief could try to create some steadiness...


----------



## Rax (Nov 15, 2017)

BC going strong. 


Truck on hard,  Golem Hearts


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 15, 2017)

Awwwww yiss, Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai #1! Anime, when!?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 15, 2017)

396249 1901888 Ｏ (OP)
125466 *399804 僕 (Heroaca)
*86570 *261291 食 (Soma)
*67628 *211988 約 (Neverland)
*66856 *217745 ド (Super)
*63986 *200272 Ｂ (Boruto)
*27661 **92184 ゆ (Yuuna)
*14829 **93651 Ｄ (Yamcha)
*13446 *654359 ハ (Haikyuu)

- Below Top 50

*11193 **35444 火 (Sumo)
*10948 2488322 Ｏ (OP 86)
**9718 **26545 フ (Fire Punch)
**9558 **31060 食 (Soma Spin-off)
**8693 *202856 ブ (BC 13)
**8022 **22920 十 (Juuni Taisen)
**7832 *354002 ド (Super)
**7237 *591609 僕 (Heroaca 15)

_Source_


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 15, 2017)

Platypus said:


> 396249 1901888 Ｏ (OP)
> 125466 *399804 僕 (Heroaca)
> *86570 *261291 食 (Soma)
> *67628 *211988 約 (Neverland)
> ...


Is BC black clover?

If so what does the ranking say about it's current position in rankings?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 15, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> *Shounen Jump Issue 51:*
> Kimetsu no Yaiba (Lead CP)
> Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
> Haikyuu!!
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Nov 15, 2017)

MHA


----------



## Keishin (Nov 15, 2017)

Golem Hearts even existing made me laugh for some reasonProbably because I forgot about it.


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2017)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rax (Nov 16, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​


@Packard

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rax (Nov 16, 2017)

Keishin said:


> Golem Hearts even existing made me laugh for some reasonProbably because I forgot about it.



Don't hate on Golem Hearts


----------



## Packard (Nov 16, 2017)

Rax said:


> @Packard


I already saw this cover on Tumblr


----------



## Rax (Nov 16, 2017)

Packard said:


> I already saw this cover on Tumblr


Oh really?


----------



## Kai D Oars (Nov 16, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> Kimetsu no Yaiba (Lead CP)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Packard (Nov 16, 2017)

Rax said:


> Oh really?


Yes


----------



## Rax (Nov 16, 2017)

Just wanting to make sure you saw it cause Salad


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 17, 2017)

Little worried about shokugeki. The series has been good, but the rankings have been taaankin.


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2017)

Golem hearts is only behind the already ongoing series that made it past the 4 month trial


----------



## Rai (Nov 21, 2017)

​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 21, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​


But Kenshin.....!!! 


















































Ikemoto house raid when?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Uraharа -- 2017 Issue 52 ToC (Nov 21, 2017)

Dumb dumb dumb. This will affect his legacy and how he will be remembered. I read somewhere he even admitted liking little girls. Disgusting
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Shounen Jump Issue 52:*
One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Dr. Stone
Yakusoku no Neverland
Black Clover
Gintama
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Boku no Hero Academia
Golem Hearts
Hinomaru Zumou (CP)
Full Drive
Kikou Shounen Aegis (One Shot)
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene
RobotxLaserbeam (CP)
Shokugeki no Souma
Haikyuu!!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Cross Account
Spring Weapon Number One
Shoodan!
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (Absent)

*Shounen Jump Issue 1 (50th Anniversary Important Announcement):*
Cover, Lead CP: Haikyuu!!
CP: Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai, Dr. Stone


----------



## Rax (Nov 21, 2017)

Golem Hearts maintaining a solid spot and Black Clover in a higher spot than Hero Academy again


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 21, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> 50th Anniversary Important Announcement)


Jump Festa?


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 21, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Jump Festa?


Or perhaps J-Stars Victory VS 2
I would really like that.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

Uraharа said:


> Dumb dumb dumb. This will affect his legacy and how he will be remembered. I read somewhere he even admitted liking little girls. Disgusting



Japan has a deeply-ingrained culture of child pornography; it wasn't even banned until 2014. Not really odd at all he was a fan.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 21, 2017)

^I see, that puts things in a different perspective.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
It looks like 4th live-adaptation movie for *Rurouni Kenshin* possibly going to get cancelled as well.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 21, 2017)

The whole point about child porn possession being illegal is that it directly or indirectly supports the sick bastards that abuse the kids to make it.

Either is that loli mangas thing, is underage porn but not with actual kids ( say 15-17 girls) or he really should expend some time in jail.

There was another jump mangaka that was caught by the police with a 16 year old prostitute but IDK how that turned out.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The whole point about child porn possession being illegal is that it directly or indirectly supports the sick bastards that abuse the kids to make it.
> 
> Either is that loli mangas thing, is underage porn but not with actual kids ( say 15-17 girls) or he really should expend some time in jail.
> 
> There was another jump mangaka that was caught by the police with a 16 year old prostitute but IDK how that turned out.



The guy who did Toriko.





> In 2002, he was arrested and convicted of violating  laws, including paying a 16-year-old girl 80,000 to have sex. As a result of the arrest, _Seikimatsu Leader Den Takeshi!_was cancelled by _Weekly Shōnen Jump_. Shimabukuro was sentenced to two years in prison, however the sentence was suspended.



But this was before the new law in 2014.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2017)

Rax said:


> Golem Hearts maintaining a solid spot and Black Clover in a higher spot than Hero Academy again


if only that "ranking" mattered in sales


----------



## Rax (Nov 21, 2017)

OS said:


> if only that "ranking" mattered in sales


BC is doing fine in sales


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2017)

Rax said:


> BC is doing fine in sales


yeah last volume sold 180k while last mha volume sold 500k.

Also the ToC isn't a ranking. It should be but editors mess with it for some reason.


----------



## Rax (Nov 21, 2017)

OS said:


> yeah last volume sold 180k while last mha volume sold 500k.
> 
> Also the ToC isn't a ranking. It should be but editors mess with it for some reason.


BC is still getting the steady anime boost while MHA already got their boost in fandom 2 years ago


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2017)

Rax said:


> BC is still getting the steady anime boost while MHA already got their boost in fandom 2 years ago


mha was still selling more pre anime than BC is now.


----------



## Rax (Nov 21, 2017)

OS said:


> mha was still selling more pre anime than BC is now.


Just wait and see, young Grasshoppermang


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 21, 2017)

Black clover's climb is going to be a steady consistent one I predict.

There's tons and tons of people warming up to BC in the West. I'd imagine it's going to blow up soon in Japan. Word of mouth goes far and the amount of content surfacing YouTube and other social media is littered with BC this and that. It's becoming a sensation, what's even more funny are those who review the first few episodes. Called it dog shit and prompt everyone not to read or watch it, to later say it's great and you should give it a try.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rax (Nov 21, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Black clover's climb is going to be a steady consistent one I predict.
> 
> There's tons and tons of people warming up to BC in the West. I'd imagine it's going to blow up soon in Japan. Word of mouth goes far and the amount of content surfacing YouTube and other social media is littered with BC this and that. It's becoming a sensation, what's even more funny are those who review the first few episodes. Called it dog shit and prompt everyone not to read or watch it, to later say it's great and you should give it a try.




BC will become a new empire


----------



## Rai (Nov 22, 2017)

BC ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Rai said:


> BC ​



I'm sorry, where is Noblesse's anime again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 22, 2017)

I just don't care for BC. Not interested.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Nov 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> I'm sorry, where is Noblesse's anime again?



Soon ​


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Rai said:


> Soon ​


Asta would cut that nerd in half


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> I just don't care for BC. Not interested.


How far did you get?


----------



## Rai (Nov 22, 2017)

Rai one-shot Asta ​


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> How far did you get?


Far enough. I even went back and looked at further chapters. I didn't enjoy the magic battles and Asta really gets on my nerves. I'll stick with Deku and crew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Far enough. I even went back and looked at further chapters. I didn't enjoy the magic battles and Asta really gets on my nerves. I'll stick with Deku and crew.


>Prefers Deku over Asta


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Rai said:


> Rai one-shot Asta ​


Rai would be busy trying to figure out the door lock

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Nov 22, 2017)

Rai solos! ​


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Rai said:


> Rai solos! ​


My Noblesse source tells me Muzaka > Rai


----------



## Rai (Nov 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> My Noblesse source tells me Muzaka > Rai



Fake ​


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> >Prefers Deku over Asta


You better believe it! Deku has intelligence, compassion and guts, and is one hell of a fighter (both strategically and as a brawler).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 22, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Black clover's climb is going to be a steady consistent one I predict.
> 
> There's tons and tons of people warming up to BC in the West. I'd imagine it's going to blow up soon in Japan. Word of mouth goes far and the amount of content surfacing YouTube and other social media is littered with BC this and that. It's becoming a sensation, what's even more funny are those who review the first few episodes. Called it dog shit and prompt everyone not to read or watch it, to later say it's great and you should give it a try.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 22, 2017)

There's no way black clover is actually consistently doing better that shokugeki, Haikyuu, or boku.

 I'm convinced jump is giving a ranking boost.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> You better believe it! Deku has intelligence, compassion and guts, and is one hell of a fighter (both strategically and as a brawler).


But Deku cries to much. 


It's like watching Steven Universe


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> But Deku cries to much.
> 
> 
> It's like watching Steven Universe


Izuki is still young and I expect the tears to diminish as he matures, however I'm never troubled by a man who can cry.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Izuki is still young and I expect the tears to diminish as he matures, however I'm never troubled by a man who can cry.


The problem is he cries to much


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2017)

Deku is great, you should watch more shows where there is character development.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Deku is great, you should watch more shows where there is character development.


I do

I read BC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 22, 2017)

Stuff like this is why toonami chose BC, fuel the fire 


MHA sucks


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Stuff like this is why toonami chose BC, fuel the fire
> 
> 
> MHA sucks


Asta and Yuno are actual rivals


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Stuff like this is why toonami chose BC, fuel the fire
> 
> 
> MHA sucks



My Hero arty style doesn't really fit in with Adult Swim, the art style is more of a Disney XD show.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> My Hero arty style doesn't really fit in with Adult Swim, the art style is more of a Disney XD show.


Shots fired


----------



## OS (Nov 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> Shots fired


disney xd has more viewers


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

OS said:


> disney xd has more viewers


8 year olds


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm a toonami guy, I don't like disneys programming block. Toonami has a theme and My Hero would stick out like a sore thumb on the block.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I'm a toonami guy, I don't like disneys programming block. Toonami has a theme and My Hero would stick out like a sore thumb on the block.


BC has a much cleaner art style too


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> BC has a much cleaner art style too



More like it has a ton of post processing effects.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> More like it has a ton of post processing effects.


I was referring to the manga really


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> I was referring to the manga really



I think the word you are looking for is safe then.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I think the word you are looking for is safe then.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks horrible.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Looks horrible.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> My Hero arty style doesn't really fit in with Adult Swim, the art style is more of a Disney XD show.



Toonami has tons of shounen though. Disney had Naruto Shippuuden but took it off as it got more violent. Don't see other shonens making it there.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Toonami has tons of shounen though. Disney had Naruto Shippuuden but took it off as it got more violent. Don't see other shonens making it there.


But BC > MHA


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Toonami has tons of shounen though. Disney had Naruto Shippuuden but took it off as it got more violent. Don't see other shonens making it there.



Being shounen has nothing to do with its themeing, My Hero is way to optimistic of a story to fit in with Toonamis regular block.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't care for BC's style, tbh. It reminds me somewhat of OP (which I really don't like) and I really hate the weird eye effects given to Asta when he's doing or thinking something stupid. The whole thing does nothing for me story-wise, character-wise or design-wise. I find the BNH characters far more engaging and interesting. Just how it is.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Being shounen has nothing to do with its themeing, My Hero is way to optimistic of a story to fit in with Toonamis regular block.



They had Naruto, whose actual moto was Believe it


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> They had Naruto, whose actual moto was Believe it



Naruto was a staple of toonami before airing on adult swim, also while Naruto handles them poorly, they handle heavier themes.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> I don't care for BC's style, tbh. It *reminds me somewhat of OP* (which I really don't like) and I really hate the weird eye effects given to Asta when he's doing or thinking something stupid. The whole thing does nothing for me story-wise, character-wise or design-wise. I find the BNH characters far more engaging and interesting. Just how it is.




I will fight you.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh no! I am stronk but I'm a lover, not a fighter!


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Oh no! I am stronk but I'm a lover, not a fighter!


BC is nothing like lame OP


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 22, 2017)

Rax said:


> BC is nothing like lame OP


Artistically I see some similarities. The character designs are stylistically wonky enough at times to put me off. BC just ain't my cup of tea. That's all.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Artistically I see some similarities. The character designs are stylistically wonky enough at times to put me off. BC just ain't my cup of tea. That's all.


Gimme examples


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 22, 2017)

Lord, I don't want to sift through BC looking for pics!  I just find the overall character designs unappealing, from the way the ladies are drawn to the ornateness of some of the clothing and facial features. But most importantly, Asta easily gets on my nerves. As a MC he just doesn't float my boat--a lot of been there, done that in his personality and goals. Seen it before and done better imo.

You enjoy BC and I'll enjoy MHA and we'll both be happy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Lord, I don't want to sift through BC looking for pics!  I just find the overall character designs unappealing, from the way the ladies are drawn to the ornateness of some of the clothing and facial features. But most importantly, Asta easily gets on my nerves. As a MC he just doesn't float my boat--a lot of been there, done that in his personality and goals. Seen it before and done better imo.
> 
> You enjoy BC and I'll enjoy MHA and we'll both be happy.


----------



## Deepriver (Nov 22, 2017)

This thread man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2017)

Deepriver said:


> This bread man


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 23, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Black clover's climb is going to be a steady consistent one I predict.
> 
> There's tons and tons of people warming up to BC in the West. I'd imagine it's going to blow up soon in Japan. Word of mouth goes far and the amount of content surfacing YouTube and other social media is littered with BC this and that. It's becoming a sensation, what's even more funny are those who review the first few episodes. Called it dog shit and prompt everyone not to read or watch it, to later say it's great and you should give it a try.



Top five fall 2017 anime titles with highest impact on manga sales (Only Vol. 1 of all fall anime/manga used for reference)

1. Black Clover
2. Ancient magnus bride
3. Land of the Lustrous
4. Girls' Last Tour
5. Blend S



BC volume 1 sold ~5.3 times in October compared to September.


----------



## Rax (Nov 23, 2017)

Huzzah for BC


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 23, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Top five fall 2017 anime titles with highest impact on manga sales (Only Vol. 1 of all fall anime/manga used for reference)
> 
> 1. Black Clover
> 2. Ancient magnus bride
> ...



There you go folks.

Rai, OS where u at


----------



## Rax (Nov 23, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> There you go folks.
> 
> Rai, OS where u at


Ufufufu


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 23, 2017)

Rax said:


> Ufufufu




I want those naysayers Rax

Where have they ran off too


----------



## Rax (Nov 23, 2017)

Crying in their hovels


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 23, 2017)

How can I forget the beloveth 

Show thy self in the name of the Lord


----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> I want those naysayers Rax
> 
> Where have they ran off too


Uh. It’s comparing to a series first volume.  So let’s look at the facts. Out of all of those bc is easily the most popular. 

2nd. How much did it sell in September and October. 5.3x1 is still 5.3


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 23, 2017)

OS said:


> Uh. It’s comparing to a series first volume.  So let’s look at the facts. Out of all of those bc is easily the most popular.
> 
> 2nd. How much did it sell in September and October. 5.3x1 is still 5.3



It's the anime affecting the sales.
Seeing how volume one covers the first 10 chapters that covers the first 8 episodes. It's a good boost.

Bottom line is that the anime is affecting the sales in a huge way compared to volume one sales prior to the anime.

5. 3x increase says alot about the effects of the anime.

I expect these numbers to climb and climb over the period of the run of the manga.
It's going to be the next big thing, I can easily see it happening over the course of 6 months.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 23, 2017)

5.3 x 0 is still 0

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rax (Nov 23, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> 5.3 x 0 is still 0


Fight me irl


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 23, 2017)

Rax said:


> Fight me irl


----------



## Rax (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 23, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> 5.3 x 0 is still 0



He liveth
U mad


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 23, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> He liveth
> U mad



Mad about what? If Black Clover is doing fine then good on it. I'd like to see some actual numbers though, I can't imagine BC v1 having incredible high sales in September, if it was like 1k that still like 5.3k volumes sold which I think you realize isn't very good considering how poor the reception for the anime is.


----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2017)

What are the exact sales numbers. If you tagged me to say that the anime helped increase sales you wasted your hands typing


----------



## Platypus (Nov 23, 2017)

from MH


> Manga sales from August 21st to November 19th
> 0821-1119
> 2040375 2040375 Ｏ ８７ 1711 (OP)
> *663711 *663711 ハ ２８ 1710 (Haikyuu)
> ...





> Oricon Sales: (November 13-19) ~18 days
> 138,487 2,040,375 One Piece 87
> *48,168 *447,972 MHA 16
> *29,470 *290,761 Shokugeki no Soma 27
> ...




As for BC's anime boost, the first volume re-entered Shoseki's top 500 in October 
(the other volumes did too, but they were usually ranked lower and tkROUT's article only takes Volume 1 sales into account)


Week 1: no. 76 (7,550~13,250 copies sold)
Week 2: no. 73 (8,300~12,500 copies sold)
Week 3: no. 116 (7,250~4,000 copies sold)
Week 4: no. 98 (16,400~8,600 copies sold)


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 24, 2017)

Black Clover can't catch a break


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Black Clover can't catch a break


>Got a time slot on Toonami
>MHA did not


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> >Got a time slot on Toonami
> >MHA did not



>acting like that means anything

Its just going to put more people off


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> >acting like that means anything
> 
> Its just going to put more people off


Naw. 


Toonami is mainly casuals 

Jump stuff is their crack.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Naw.
> 
> 
> Toonami is mainly casuals
> ...



Toonami usually only plays great stuff, the difference in quality will be apparent.


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Toonami usually only plays great stuff, the difference in quality will be apparent.


>DBS


Lolwut


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> >DBS
> 
> 
> Lolwut



DBS is great though.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2017)

Year end ToC rankings.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm sure that the SP anime of BC helps to boost it in the ratings because the anime tends to homogenize style and make battles and such much clearer. The upcoming season of MHA should should give it a boost as well because Bones does great work, and the upcoming arcs are awesome and should be even more so when given movement and sound.


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> DBS is great though.




Ewww


Xiammes 



No.  Bad.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Year end ToC rankings.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


What's ToC mean?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> What's ToC mean?



Table of contents, you know what gets posted here every week. Jump runs popularity polls and that usually has some baring on how the table of contents are list, more popular series are up front. This is just taking the average number from the last 52 issues of jump.


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Table of contents, you know what gets posted here every week. Jump runs popularity polls and that usually has some baring on how the table of contents are list, more popular series are up front. This is just taking the average number from the last 52 issues of jump.


BC will push into the 3rd rank soon


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2017)

as said before though they TOC means nothing because the editors change it around.


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

OS said:


> as said before though they TOC means nothing because the editors change it around.


Patience!


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> BC will push into the 3rd rank soon



>Push

Promised never land is newer then BC and is doing considerable better. Give up.



OS said:


> as said before though they TOC means nothing because the editors change it around.



There is some indication, I wouldn't accept them as hard facts but popularity does play a big role.


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> >Push
> 
> Promised never land is newer then BC and is doing considerable better. Give up.
> 
> ...




That's because it got lelhype from people who claim to dislike shonen but read shonen


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> That's because it got lelhype from people who claim to dislike shonen but read shonen



Maybe because its actually good


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Maybe because its actually good


More like by manga hipsters


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 24, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> I'm sure that the SP anime of BC helps to boost it in the ratings because the anime tends to homogenize style and make battles and such much clearer. The upcoming season of MHA should should give it a boost as well because Bones does great work, and the upcoming arcs are awesome and should be even more so when given movement and sound.



MHA has already got the anime boost. Its not going to get another. Currently it sells 700k per volume which is good but not what JUMP were after.


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> MHA has already got the anime boost. Its not going to get another. Currently it sells 700k per volume which is good but not what JUMP were after.


The problem is with OP in their listing they have to high of expectations for other series


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> More like by manga hipsters



People with normal tastes.


----------



## Rax (Nov 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> People with normal tastes.


Says some mod scum like you

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Credit to BanzaiMang

*Shonen Jump Issue #1*
*Haikyuu!! (Cover/Lead CP)*
The Promised Neverland
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
*Dr. Stone (CP)*
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
Black Clover
Golem Hearts
My Hero Academia
*We Never Learn (CP)*
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Full Drive
*Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)*
Gintama
Hinomaru Sumo
Robot x Laserbeam
Cross Account
Spring Weapon No 1
Shudan!
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene (Starting in Issue #2/3 there will be only 1 chapter per issue)

*Shonen Jump Issue #2/3*
*My Hero Academia (Lead CP, 3rd Popularity Poll Results)*
*Robot x Laserbeam, The Promised Neverland (CPs)*
*Part Three - Mizuki Kawashita x Nisio Isin (Oneshot, CP)*

*50th Anniversary Projects*
- New oneshots by well-known creators
- New Series Start + HxH Returns
- Reprinting the covers of Jump on the back of each issue.
- Also special books will be published and there will be events throughout the year.

*New Series + HxH Return Decided*
#6 - Naoshi Komi Oneshot (probably Lead CP)
#7 - Boze Beats - Ryouji Heino (Boze oneshot)
#8 - Actage - Tsuya Matsukita (Writer) + Shiro Usajizaki (Art) - Team did Asagaya Geijutsu Koukou Eizou-ka e Youkoso oneshot
#9 - Hunter x Hunter - Resume

*Oneshot Creators:* 
- Tite Kubo
- Naoshi Komi
- Kyousuke Usuta
- Hiroshi Shiibashi
- Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro
- Ryuhei Tamura
- Nisio Isin
- Mizuki Kawashita
and more

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Keishin (Nov 29, 2017)

Nothing but good news


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 29, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *Oneshot Creators:*
> - Tite Kubo


whut


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 29, 2017)

Kubo said he would do a special chapter for the live-action movie. So it's either that or random Bleach related stuff(perhaps next gen stuff)


----------



## Keishin (Nov 29, 2017)

I remember him mentioning a mystery series in one of the author talk boxes. One-shot seems kind of weird for a next gen stuff.


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah I agree. Idk, he said he wouldn't do another series for a long while just 2 weeks ago, so I think this one shot is gonna be Bleach related.


Edit: Looks like it is gonna be something specially new for the 50th anniversary


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 29, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *50th Anniversary Projects*
> - New oneshots by well-known creators



Kishi.......oh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 29, 2017)

Shima is giving this another crack
Dear god, is it going to be a part two of toriko


----------



## Rax (Nov 29, 2017)

Black Clover and Golem Hearts still placed nicely


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Shima is giving this another crack
> Dear god, is it going to be a part two of toriko


Oh, him too? Cool!


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 30, 2017)

Zombie Powder continuation? 




You all should go and read Kimetsu no Yaiba


----------



## Rai (Nov 30, 2017)

​


----------



## Kai D Oars (Dec 5, 2017)

In case anyone's interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 2/3 (Dec 6, 2017)

_Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #2/3:_
*My Hero Academia (Lead CP, 3rd Popularity Poll Results, Movie Announcement)*
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Dr. Stone
*The Promised Neverland (CP)*
We Never Learn
Gintama
Black Clover
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
*Part Three (Oneshot by Mizuki Kawashita & Nishio Isin, CP)*
Hinomaru Zumou
*Robot x Laserbeam (CP)*
Haikyu!!
Yuuna and the Haunted Hot Springs
Golem Hearts
Spring Weapon No 1
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Full Drive
Shudan!
Cross Account
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

_Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #4/5:_
*Lead CP: Dr. Stone*
*CPs: Black Clover, Boruto*
*Posters: Shokugeki no Soma (Anime Poster), Kimetsu no Yaiba*



			
				YonkouProductions said:
			
		

> One Piece 20th Anniversary New Game for PS4
> - Title - One Piece: World Seeker
> - Genre: Dramatic, Free Field, Action





			
				YonkouProductions said:
			
		

> MY HERO ACADEMIA ANIME FILM IN SUMMER 2018!




			
				BanzaiMang said:
			
		

> It is anime-original, btw.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 6, 2017)

MHA mubie

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Blacku (Dec 6, 2017)

Black clover has fans

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Clover somehow got a game that looks to be higher budget than MHA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 6, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Black Clover somehow got a game that looks to be higher budget than MHA




MHA fans rage.


No amount of movie film is gonna fill the void of not having a higher quality budget game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 6, 2017)

All of One Piece's games are shit. Nobody cares.

Even if by some miracle the BC game is good. Nobody will care.

Movies though. People care about movies


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2017)

​


----------



## Keishin (Dec 7, 2017)

Shounen movies much like the games are sadly always trash, nothing more...


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 7, 2017)

Naruto and DBZ games are great and incredibly popular.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 7, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​


Aww...look at Deku!  Up front and adorable in a Santa Suit!  Emma from Promised Neverland looks pretty cute, too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 16, 2017)

OS said:


> How much did it sell in September and October. 5.3x1 is still 5.3


From October 30 to Nov 5 in rank 50 to 100 (oricon weekly).
Vol 13 -**13209 *194163
*Vol 01-***9078 *341441*
Vol 02-***8769 *327502

All the volumes on average been selling 7K to 9K per week after anime started going by shoseki rank.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm still in disbelief how Jump is so scared to push The Promised Neverland. I get it, its out of their comfort zone, but its exploading in popularity and will be Jumps second hottest title for the 2018 year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> , its out of their comfort zone


Jump has always been pretty dumb, they rejected OPM and SnK probably because its not in their "comfort zone" too. Jump

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 17, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Jump has always been pretty dumb, they rejected *OPM* and SnK probably because its not in their "comfort zone" too. Jump


Huh?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> Huh?


yeah, One Punch Man. Read it somewhere.


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 17, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> yeah, One Punch Man. Read it somewhere.


I know of it, I read it.  I also know that it's a Jump title.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> I know of it, I read it.  I also know that it's a Jump title.


It is still a Jump title, but it is rejected from Jump before, if it wasn't for Murata's persistence it wouldn't be there, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 17, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> It is still a Jump title, but it is rejected from Jump before, if it wasn't for Murata's persistence it wouldn't be there, is what I'm saying.


Ah ok.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 4/5 (Dec 20, 2017)

*Shonen Jump Issue 4-5 ToC:*
*Dr. Stone (Lead CP)*
One Piece
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
Haikyuu!!
*Black Clover (CP)*
We Never Learn
The Promised Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba
My Hero Academia
*Boruto (CP)*
Shokugeki no Soma
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Zumo
Gintama
Robot x Laserbeam
Spring Weapon No. 1
Cross Account
Shudan!
Full Drive
Golem Hearts
Tomatoypoo no Lycopin

*Issue 6*
*Cover/Lead Poster Color: One Piece*
*CPs: Hinomaru Zumo (Big Announcement), Kimetsu no Yaiba, E no Genten (Naoshi Komi oneshot, ESports)*
*Extra Pages: Golem Hearts*

*Schedule for the coming weeks* 
Issue 7 - Bozebeats starts (Cover/Lead CP)
Issue 8 - Actage starts (Cover/Lead CP)
Issue 9 - HxH returns (CP)
- TBA: Oneshots from the big creators, anniversary stuff (Yuuna, Kimetsu, WNL, Dr. Stone, RxL)

Source


----------



## Rai (Dec 21, 2017)

​


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 21, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​


Now that is just damned cute!


----------



## Pierro (Dec 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I'm still in disbelief how Jump is so scared to push The Promised Neverland. I get it, its out of their comfort zone, but its exploading in popularity and will be Jumps second hottest title for the 2018 year.


Wait are you being sarcastic? Because The Promised Neverland is also being pushed.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Wait are you being sarcastic? Because The Promised Neverland is also being pushed.



Its doing absolute gang busters, has a ton of hype around it, its getting praised from all sorts of other magazines and web articles and yet it still playing second fiddle to series that its doing better then.

Jump pushes everything, to some extent, however some get more then others.


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Its doing absolute gang busters, has a ton of hype around it, its getting praised from all sorts of other magazines and web articles and yet it still playing second fiddle to series that its doing better then.
> 
> Jump pushes everything, to some extent, however some get more then others.


TPN doesn't have enough chapters to get an anime and would be very weird as a video game.  Other than those reasons, I don't see your point.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2017)

Tayimus said:


> TPN doesn't have enough chapters to get an anime and would be very weird as a video game.  Other than those reasons, I don't see your point.



That's not what I am complaining about. It doesn't need a game, the anime can be announced when ever. If you look at any of the jump covers, TPN never gets the same amount of exposure, even against series newer then it and series that its doing better then.


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> That's not what I am complaining about. It doesn't need a game, the anime can be announced when ever. If you look at any of the jump covers, TPN never gets the same amount of exposure, even against series newer then it and series that its doing better then.


Maybe that's because jump is fixated on battle fiction 

Who gives a flying f for TPN

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Maybe that's because jump is fixated on battle fiction



That is plainly obvious, but not all their biggest hits have been battle fiction.



> Who gives a flying f for TPN



smh


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 22, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> Maybe that's because jump is fixated on battle fiction
> 
> Who gives a flying f for TPN



well yeah that's why they try to push something as bad as BC which is going to fail even harder than Toriko


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 22, 2017)

Dellinger said:


> well yeah that's why they try to push something as bad as BC which is going to fail even harder than Toriko


BC is doing better than Toriko


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 22, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> BC is doing better than Toriko



Yeah it's doing better with it's 150k sales


----------



## Pierro (Dec 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> That's not what I am complaining about. It doesn't need a game, the anime can be announced when ever. If you look at any of the jump covers, TPN never gets the same amount of exposure, even against series newer then it and series that its doing better then.


Maybe not in the magazine but the series got 3 TV introductions in Ame Talk, ZIP and another TV show with only 6 volumes released. Ame Talk is the same program where Kingdom got introduced and then sales were then raised to 750k. TPN got a 5 minute segment there. Then it got a whole segment in ZIP which normally gets an average ratings of 9%. 5-10 mins were exclusively spent discussing the plot of the series, reaction from popular TV personalities and reactions from people in the streets. This is much more than the exposure an average anime can do since they barely get half of the viewership these programs regularly get.

This is why I don't get when people say TPN isn't being pushed because MHA in comparison had no TV introduction this early on. It wasn't until early 2016 when it got one but by that time, MHA had already gotten large.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 22, 2017)

Dellinger said:


> Yeah it's doing better with it's 150k sales


It's doing far better than 150k sales
Are you not up to date?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> It's doing far better than 150k sales
> Are you not up to date?



14.　*42,130　*,182,561　 Vol.14

In no shape or form is that "far better than 150k sales". Is there some kind of mass denial going on? The anime has been in full swing now, its being critically panned, this is a clear failure.

Normally these sales wouldn't be bad, 180k after two weeks is enough to say its a hit, but the amount of marketing and pushing jump has done, I can't see how it can be considered a success.

 #14 40,703 216,554

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 22, 2017)

Hater's continue to fuel the force of BC


----------



## Rai (Dec 22, 2017)

BC has sold more than 4 million volumes in a year? Because Toriko has.


----------



## Pierro (Dec 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> 14.　*42,130　*,182,561　 Vol.14
> 
> In no shape or form is that "far better than 150k sales", that is really bad considering how far Jump is trying to push the series.


Volume 13 sold 180k in 26 or so days while it took this volume only 14 days. How is that bad?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Volume 13 sold 180k in 26 or so days while it took this volume only 14 days. How is that bad?



In all honestly its not, except there is the whole "this series is supposed to be the next big thing", and Jump is wasting its resources to try and ensure it will be the next big franchise. I don't know if you watch wrestling, but the exact same problem is happening in the WWE, they are trying to build the company around one guy who isn't popular with the crowd, everyone else in the company is suffering for it because they are dead set on making him "the guy".

Objectively its doing worse then Toriko, which was itself was only ever a modest success, which had several one piece cross overs(literally episode 001 of the Toriko anime was a one piece cross over). Then they tried a cross over with both one piece and Dragon Ball, didn't do anything for the series. Toriko did manage to have a pretty successful merchandise lineup, which is part of the reason it lasted as long as it did.

If BC is doing well or performing up to expectations, I'd like to see where. Is it merchandise? Are there just a bunch of people to embarrassed to buy physical copies so there is hundreds of thousands buying digitally? I'm just genuinely curious on why Jump is pushing it so hard.


----------



## Pierro (Dec 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> In all honestly its not, except there is the whole "this series is supposed to be the next big thing", and Jump is wasting its resources to try and ensure it will be the next big franchise.


Jump isn't the only one investing in the series and If Jump/other companies are wasting so much resources to make it the next big franchise then why did it let the series have such a bad timeslot? You'd think they'd let it air along with a super popular show such as Detective Conan like they did with MHA S2.


> Objectively its doing worse then Toriko, which was itself was only ever a modest success


Toriko had the benefit of having the better timeslot. It aired in DBZ Kai's timeslot and right before One Piece.


> If BC is doing well or performing up to expectations, I'd like to see where. Is it merchandise?


First of all it's too soon to say it's a failure. World Trigger's manga  didn't start selling 300k after the first 12 episodes when its anime aired. Regardless of that, BC's manga is consistently getting a decent boost and the anime is doing well overseas in official streaming sites like in China. (Not sure if you can see the links)

  (28.6 million times played)

 (12.5 million times played)

 (9.8 million times played)

The only show from Fall season with a better performance in streaming sites is Shokugeki no Souma and before you dismiss these stats, I'd like to let you know China's streaming site has been a major contributor to the anime industry's growth in Japan.


> Are there just a bunch of people to embarrassed to buy physical copies so there is hundreds of thousands buying digitally?


The first 12 volumes are getting another reprint in the 25th of December. Seems like someone is buying them.


> I'm just genuinely curious on why Jump is pushing it so hard.


Jump lost three of it's big sellers in the last few years (Naruto, Assassination Classroom, Kuroko no Basket) so it's not really surprising why they're pushing their series to be successful to fill the gap. And like I explained in my other reply, Black Clover isn't the only series they're pushing. Same thing is happening with TPN and Dr.Stone.


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 23, 2017)

I think the hate comes from the ground breaking ps4 game.
Toriko couldn't even make it to consoles let alone a older generation one (ps3).

I laughed my ass off when I saw those cheesy potatoe graphics of that MHA ps4 supposed game. 

I mean those graphics and game mechanics is exactly what you'll get on a Wii. Not Wii u or switch.

They even tried to copy ninja Storm one with the "walking on wall mechanics"

I cringe so hard at that 

My God

Nobody's going to buy that trash.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 27, 2017)

​


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 6 (Dec 27, 2017)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #6* 
One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
Dr Stone
The Promised Neverland
Black Clover
My Hero Academia
Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)
We Never Learn
Shokugeki no Soma
Origin of E (Naoshi Komi oneshot, ESports)
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Gintama
Haikyu!!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Zumou (CP, Anime Announcement)
Robot x Laserbeam
Spring Weapon #1
Shudan!
Cross Account
Golem Hearts (Extra Pages)
Full Drive
Lycopene the Tomatoy Poodle

Source: YonkouProductions


----------



## harurisu (Dec 27, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *Weekly Shonen Jump #6*
> One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
> Dr Stone
> The Promised Neverland
> ...




As much as I enjoy Black Clover, I'm surprised to see it that high.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issues 7-12 ToCs (Feb 18, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #7*
Bozebeats (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
One Piece
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K (CP)
Black Clover
Dr. Stone
The Promised Neverland
My Hero Academia
We Never Learn
Hinomaru Sumo (CP)
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Gintama
Haikyuu!!
Yuuna and the Haunted Hot Springs
Robot x Laserbeam
Cross Account (END)
Spring Weapon No. 1
Full Drive (23p)
Golem Hearts
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*Weekly Shonen Jump #8*
Act-Age (Cover/Lead CP, New Series)
Dr. Stone
The Promised Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)
Black Clover
We Never Learn
My Hero Academia
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Hinomaru Zumou
Spring Weapon No 1
Boruto
Shokugeki no Soma
Bozebeats (CP, 25p)
Haikyuu!!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Robot x Laserbeam
Gintama
Full Drive
Golem Hearts
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*Weekly Shonen Jump #9*
The Promised Neverland (Cover/Lead Color Pages)
One Piece
Bozebeats (23p)
Hunter x Hunter (Resume, CP)
Black Clover
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Haikyuu!!
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
Act-Age (CP, 25p)
We Never Learn
My Hero Academia
Shokugeki no Soma 
Seishun!! Sanae no Daibouken (Oneshot)
Hinomaru Zumo
Yuuna and the Haunted Hot Springs
Spring Weapon No. 1
Gintama
Robot x Laserbeam
Full Drive
Golem Hearts 
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*Weekly Shonen Jump #10*
Gintama (Cover/Lead CP)
One Piece
The Promised Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Black Clover
My Hero Academia (CP)
Act-Age
Haikyu!!
Shokugeki no Soma (CP)
Bozebeats
Dr. Stone
Hunter x Hunter
We Never Learn
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.
Hinomaru Zumou
Spring Weapon No. 1
Yuuna of the Haunted Hotsprings
ROBOT x LASERBEAM
Full Drive
Golem Hearts
Lycopene The Tomatoy Poodle

*Weekly Shonen Jump #11*
We Never Learn (Cover, Lead Color Page)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
One Piece
My Hero Academia
Black Clover
Yuuna and the Haunted Hot Springs (Color Page)
The Promised Neverland
Haikyuu!!
Hinomaru Sumo
Hunter x Hunter
Act-Age
Dr. Stone (Color Page)
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
Bozebeats
Spring Weapon No. 1
Gintama
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma
Robot x Laserbeam
Golem Hearts
Full Drive
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*Weekly Shonen Jump #12*
Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Dr. Stone
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Yakusoku no Neverland (CP)
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Black Clover
Hakaku no Yachin (One Shot)
Boku no Hero Academia
Shokugeki no Souma
Bozebeats
Hinomaru Zumou (CP)
Act-Age
Hunter×Hunter
Gintama
Spring Weapon Number One
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Robot×Laserbeam
Golem Hearts (END)
Full Drive (END)
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shonen Jump #13*
Cover, Lead CP: Black Clover
CP: Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, Boruto, Kishibe Rohan wa Ugokanai (One Shot)

Reactions: Winner 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 21, 2018)

A new guy posted the TOC on 2ch (the old guy quit a short while ago so we've been getting them later than usual). Could be fake so let's wait on confirmation.

*Issue 13*
Black Clover (Cover)
Dr. Stone
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Promised Neverland
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan ※ Color (END) ※ More in No. 17
Boku no Hero Academia
Haikyuu!!
We Never Learn
Hinomaru Zumou
Kishibe Rohan wa Ugokanai ※ Color (One Shot)
Bozebeats
Shokugeki no Souma
Hunter×Hunter
Boruto ※ Color
Gintama
Act Age
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Spring Weapon No 1
Robot X LASERBEAM
Lycopene

*New Series*
14 - Daiki Ihara
15 - Kazuhiro Wakao & Pon
16 - Masashi Kishimoto
17 - Shinichi Asou

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 21, 2018)

Platypus said:


> 16 - Masashi Kishimoto


Hmmm...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 21, 2018)

Platypus said:


> 16 - Masashi Kishimoto


so its finally out ???


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 21, 2018)

Platypus said:


> 16 - Masashi Kishimoto


----------



## Platypus (Feb 21, 2018)

Other leaked ToC 

Issue 13
Black Clover (Cover)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Dr. Stone
BNHA
We Never Learn
Promised Neverland
Saiki ※ Color (END) - real
Haikyuu!!
BozeBeats
Kishibe Rohan wa Ugokanai ※ Color (One Shot)
Spring Weapon No 1
Act Age
Boruto ※ Color
Hunter X Hunter
Shokugeki no Soma
Hinnomaru's Zumou
Gintama
Yuragi
Robot X LASERBEAM
Lycopene

Issue 14
Colors: We Never Learn, Kimetsu no Yaiba

ACTUAL NEW ROUND:
14 - Haruto Ikezawa
15 - GFC Winner 2016
16 - Someone actually from Giga

x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jikuu (Feb 21, 2018)

I have faith in Kishimoto, even if Naruto sucks since the ellipse.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 21, 2018)

So is Kishimoto only doing a one-shot, or is this supposed to be a new serialization?


----------



## IrisHeart (Feb 22, 2018)

tocs are fake.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2018)

So no Kishi?


----------



## Alunjun (Feb 22, 2018)

IrisHeart said:


> tocs are fake.


Saiki Kusuo no Sainan（End）


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 13 ToC (Feb 22, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #13*
Black Clover (Cover/Lead CP)
Dr. Stone
Kimetsu no Yaiba
We Never Learn
My Hero Academia
The Promised Neverland
Haikyuu!!
Hunter x Hunter
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K (CP, 26p, END)
Act-Age
Bozebeats
Kishibe Rohan wa Ugokanai (Oneshot by Hirohiko Araki, CP)
Spring Weapon No. 1
Boruto (CP)
Hinomaru Zumo
Shokugeki no Soma
Gintama
Yuuna and the Haunted Hot Springs
Robot x Laserbeam
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene
One Piece (Absent)

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shonen Jump #14*
Cover/Lead CP: New Series
CPs: N/A for now


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 14 ToC (Mar 2, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #14*
Jujutsu Kaisen (Cover/Lead CP, New Series)
One Piece
The Promised Neverland
Dr. Stone (CP)
Haikyu!!
HUNTER x HUNTER
Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)
Gintama
Black Clover
Act-Age
My Hero Academia
We Never Learn
Bozebeats
Spring Weapon No.1 (End)
Shokugeki no Soma (CP)
Hinomaru Zumou
Yuuna and the Haunted Hotsprings
Robot x Laserbeam
Lyoopene the Tomatoy Poodle

Source: YonkouProductions

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shonen Jump #15*
Cover/Lead CP: Noah's Notes by Haruto Ikezawa (New Series)


----------



## Platypus (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 15 ToC (Mar 7, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #15*
Noah's Notes (Cover/Lead CP, New Series)
One Piece
The Promised Neverland
Black Clover (CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba 
My Hero Academia
Dr.Stone
Haikyuu!!
Jujutsu Kaisen
Act-age
Gintama
We Never Learn (CP)
Hunter x Hunter
Bozebeats
Yuuna and the Haunted Hotsprings
Shokugeki no Soma
Hinomaru Zumou
Lyoopene the Tomatoy Poodle

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shonen Jump #16:*
Cover/Lead CP: Ziga, by Kentarou Hidano (art) and Rokurou Sano (story), New Series
CP: Noah's Notes, Hinomaru Zumou (anime information, key visual), Haikyuu!!

Source: YonkouProductions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 16 ToC (Mar 14, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #16*
Ziga (Cover/Lead CP, New Series)
The Promised Neverland
One Piece
Haikyuu!! (CP)
Black Clover
Shokugeki no Soma
Dr. Stone
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Noah's Notes (CP)
We Never Learn
My Hero Academia
Hinomaru Zumou (CP)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Act-Age
HunterxHunter
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Robot x Laserbeam
Bozebeats
Lycopene The Tomatoy Poodle
Absent: Gintama

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shonen Jump #17:*
Cover/Lead CP: My Hero Academia
CP: Boruto, Ziga, The Promised Neverland

Source: YonkouProductions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 14, 2018)

The Promised Neverland is doing good!


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 17 ToC (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm too slow these days 

*Weekly Shonen Jump #17:*
My Hero Academia (Cover/Lead CP)
Dr.Stone
One Piece
Haikyuu!!
Kimetsu no Yaiba
The Promised Neverland (CP)
We Never Learn
Jujutsu Kaisen
Gintama
Noah's Notes
Black Clover
Ziga (CP)
Act-Age
Shokugeki no Soma
Boruto (CP)
Hunter×Hunter
Hinomaru Zumou
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Robot x Laserbeam
Bozebeats
Lycopene The Tomatoy Poodle

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shonen Jump #18:*
Cover/Lead CP: One Piece
CPs: Shokugeki no Soma, We Never Learn, Robot x Laserbeam


----------



## Platypus (Mar 28, 2018)

https://mangahelpers.com/forum/posts/4749634/ said:
			
		

> The editor-in-chief Hiroyuki Nakano revealed some stuff about the new series to expect in a radio interview today/yesterday it seems.
> 
> - For the next (new) serialisation meeting they have 15 to 20 series submissions.
> - They do not decide beforehand how many series actually get serialised. If you pass "the hurdles" you get serialised no matter how many other series got an ok as well.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 29, 2018)

Architecture battles? Really? I guess I'm looking forward to seeing how that's going to look like.

And he made the big-shots promise to make a new series for him, huh? Let's see how successful they're going to be.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 18 ToC (Mar 29, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #18:*
One Piece (Cover/Lead CP)
Dr.Stone
The Promised Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Black Clover
We Never Learn (CP)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Gintama
Shokugeki no Soma (CP)
Haikyuu!!
My Hero Academia
Noah's Notes
Ziga
Hunter x Hunter
Hinomaru Zumou
Robot x Laserbeam (CP)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Act-age
Bozebeats
Lycopene The Tomatoy Poodle

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shonen Jump #19:*
Cover/Lead CP: Haikyuu!!
CPs: Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, Hinomaru Zumou, one-shot by Hiroshi Shiibashi
Hunter x Hunter: hiatus


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 19 ToC (Apr 5, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #19:*
Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
Yakusoku no Neverland
Black Clover
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Dr. Stone
Inishie no Horobi-mon (CP, One Shot)
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Ziga
Jujutsu Kaisen
Boku no Hero Academia
Noah's Notes
Shokugeki no Souma
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou (CP)
Act-Age
Robot×Laserbeam
Bozebeats
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

One Piece (Absent)

Credits: Kaizou_10


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 5, 2018)

Platypus said:


> I'm sorry.


Not forgiven


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 5, 2018)

what determines the order?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 5, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> what determines the order?


Popularity and the editor-in-chief's mood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 5, 2018)

Rankings have been wildly different since the editor change 

Good to see Kimetsu up tho


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 20 ToC (Apr 11, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #20:*
Dr. Stone (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Yakusoku no Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Haikyuu!!
Donkyu! (CP, One Shot)
Black Clover
Jujutsu Kaisen
Gintama
Boku no Hero Academia
Ziga
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)
Noah's Notes
Hinomaru Zumou
Shokugeki no Souma
Robot×Laserbeam
Act-Age
Bozebeats
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

Credit: YonkouProductions


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 21/22 ToC (Apr 19, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #21/22:*
One Piece (Lead CP)
Haikyuu!!
Dr. Stone
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Boku no Hero Academia
Yakusoku no Neverland (CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Shokugeki no Souma
Build King (CP, One Shot)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Noah's Notes
Black Clover (CP)
Ziga
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Act-Age
Robot×Laserbeam
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shonen Jump #23:*
Cover: One Piece
Lead CP: Hinomaru Zumou
CP: Boruto, Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai, Rika no Jikan (One Shot by Nakama Ryou (author of Isobe Isobee Monogatari))

NEXT ISSUE WILL BE RELEASED OFFICIALLY ON WEDNESDAY MAY 2ND DUE TO GOLDEN WEEK


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 19, 2018)

Platypus said:


> *Weekly Shonen Jump #21/22:*
> One Piece (Lead CP)
> Haikyuu!!
> Dr. Stone
> ...


Do I see Luffy wearing Deku's outfit?  Fun to see everyone switching clothes--and Deku's outfit right up front!


----------



## shaantu (Apr 19, 2018)

Straw Hat Asta looks lame, but Luffy in Deku's outfit is gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 19, 2018)

Deku should have been dressed in Senku's clothes!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 19, 2018)

why is deku at the back now, meh


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 19, 2018)

Luffy in deku outfit is cool though


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 19, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> why is deku at the back now, meh


Agree--He should be to Luffy's right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NOPE555 (Apr 19, 2018)

Deku likes to back other people


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 19, 2018)

For some reason I can't see anything on twitter


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Apr 20, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> why is deku at the back now, meh



Whiny MHA fans were legit mad about that even madder about Aaaahsta being in front of him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2018)

Y'all lucky HxH on hiatus cuz Gon would've been in front of everyone

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Aaaahsta


Who that?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Whiny MHA fans were legit mad about that even madder about Aaaahsta being in front of him.


No, Asta is fine where he is, but Deku should be up there, too--not just his suit. The red headed ball player (if I id this kid right--don't follow that manga at all) should be backgrounded.


----------



## MysticBlade (Apr 21, 2018)

Luffy looking mad retarded in deku clothes. Mad retarded, Asta kinda looks somewhat normal  cross dressed as Luffy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Who that?


You guys are laughing but I seriously have no idea who the MCs of new series like Black Clover or Dr. Stone are and how they look (well, I saw the Dr. Stone guy around...maybe the Clover guy once or twice too).

Only reading like 6 on-going WSJ series right now...


----------



## fuff (Apr 24, 2018)

Indra said:


> Did you guys hear about Shueshia letting Watsuki back into work after his scandal?


who is he...? and pedo?


----------



## Indra (Apr 24, 2018)

Derael said:


> I don't think you're in the right thread. Anyway, the guy got away with barely any real punishment. He only paid around $1.850, no imprisonment. That's a fucking joke.


Lmao my bad. But yeah, that was stupid.

What's with those laws? Plus putting his series on hold? 

I don't know if you've read Skill of Lure, but the author was exposed by a co worker for sexual harassment. His new series got axed, and he got fired.

This was a Manhwa though.



fuff said:


> who is he...? and pedo?


Yes. He had underaged videos in his work place, and at home.


----------



## fuff (Apr 24, 2018)

Indra said:


> Lmao my bad. But yeah, that was stupid.
> 
> What's with those laws? Plus putting his series on hold?
> 
> ...


----------



## Derael (Apr 24, 2018)

Indra said:


> Plus putting his series on hold?


It didn't even last 5 month. It should have been canceled or given to someone else.


> I don't know if you've read Skill of Lure, but the author was exposed by a co worker for sexual harassment. His new series got axed, and he got fired.


I didn't read it. Anyway, it's nothing new. Toriko's author paid an underage girl to have sex with him and was still allowed to finish his serie. Convicted pedophiles just get a slap on the wrist and they're free to go.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 23 ToC (Apr 27, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #23:*
Hinomaru Zumou (Lead CP)
The Promised Neverland
One Piece (Cover)
Dr. Stone
Black Clover
We Never Learn (CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Haikyuu!!
Rika no Jikan (CP, One Shot)
Ziga
Noah's Notes
Gintama
My Hero Academia
Boruto (CP)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Act-Age
Robot×Laserbeam
Shokugeki no Souma
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shonen Jump #24:*
Cover, Lead CP: Momiji no Kisetsu (New Series)
CP: Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, Haikyuu!!, Dr. Stone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2018)

good for noahs notes to have some popularity


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 27, 2018)

OS said:


> good for noahs notes to have some popularity


what's it about anyway?


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> what's it about anyway?


kinda like national treasure/indiana jones but better. Only read like 2 chapters tho since there's no dedicated scan group atm only viz


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 27, 2018)

The MhA has to be some editor fuckery. These last few chapters have been better than most of part 2 one piece and all of Black clover.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 27, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> The MhA has to be some editor fuckery.


I was wondering about that too. Japan strikes again?


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> The MhA has to be some editor fuckery. These last few chapters have been better than most of part 2 one piece and all of Black clover.


these aren't rankings.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 28, 2018)

OS said:


> these aren't rankings.


Bakuman says they are?


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Bakuman says they are?


they are supposed to be but it's been shown before that in the end the chief editor controls the placements for advertisements and flow of hype for readers.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 28, 2018)

WSJ editor strikes again


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 28, 2018)

OS said:


> they are supposed to be but it's been shown before that in the end the chief editor controls the placements for advertisements and flow of hype for readers.


Of course they do that, but generally it is a ranking. That's being manipulated - we just don't know how often.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 28, 2018)

Rankings are a popularity contest.

It's a fairly limited metric to tell how good or bad a specific chapter is.

It's best use might be to see to how a manga initially works for an audience. Long term ranking results tell you a bit more. It still won't tell you much about the actual quality of the material though. There a lot of external factors that can affect how people are going to vote and you have to consider who is actually voting and what the rankings means to them.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 24 ToC (May 11, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 24*
Momiji no Kisetsu (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
Yakusoku no Neverland
One Piece
Dr. Stone (CP)
Gintama
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Haikyuu!! (CP)
Shokugeki no Souma
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Black Clover
Boku no Hero Academia
Noah's Notes
Jujutsu Kaisen
Hinomaru Zumou
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (CP)
Ziga
Robot X Laserbeam
Act-Age
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 25*
Kimi wo Shinryaku Seyo! (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
Momiji no Kisetsu (CP)


----------



## Zensuki (May 12, 2018)

Editor has final say on rankings. If you wanna check popularity just look at sales.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Courier Six (May 13, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 13, 2018)

Holy shit, I knew I recognized Dr. Stone's art from somewhere: my boi Boichi. Haven't read any of the series yet, but that's enough to make me want to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rax (May 15, 2018)

What;s that?


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 25 ToC (May 17, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump #25:*
Kimi wo Shinryaku Seyo! (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
Haikyuu!!
Dr. Stone
Yakusoku no Neverland
Boku no Hero Academia
Black Clover
Momiji no Kisetsu (CP)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Count Over (CP, One Shot)
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Act-Age
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou
Jujutsu Kaisen
Noah's Notes
Robot×Laserbeam
Shokugeki no Souma
Ziga
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene
One Piece (Absent)

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shounen Jump #26:*
Cover, Lead CP: Yakusoku no Neverland (Important Announcement)
CP: Shokugeki no Souma, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Kimi wo Shinryaku Seyo!

Credit: Kaizou_10


----------



## Rasendori (May 17, 2018)

Excited Haikyuu is doing so well recently!


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 17, 2018)

BnHA back up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Courier Six (May 17, 2018)

Finally BNHA is back up

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Platypus (May 22, 2018)

WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT!


----------



## SoulFire (May 22, 2018)

Platypus said:


> WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT!


Those demons should look awesome in animation!


----------



## Xiammes (May 22, 2018)

I pray to god they aren't CG demons.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 26 ToC (May 24, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump #26:*
Yakusoku no Neverland (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Dr. Stone
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Boku no Hero Academia
Kimetsu no Yaiba (CP)
Haikyuu!!
Gintama
Kimi wo Shinryaku Seyo! (CP)
Momiji no Kisetsu
Black Clover
Shokugeki no Souma (CP)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Jujutsu Kaisen
Noah's Notes
Act-Age
Hinomaru Zumou
Ziga
Robot×Laserbeam
Tomatoypoo no Lycopene

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shounen Jump #27:*
Cover, Lead CP: Kimetsu no Yaiba (Big Announcement)
CP: Boruto, Yakusoku no Neverland


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 27 ToC (May 31, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump #27:*
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Cover, Lead CP, Anime Announcement)
One Piece
Dr. Stone
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Haikyuu!!
Black Clover
Yakusoku no Neverland (CP)
Gintama
Shokugeki no Souma
Momiji no Kisetsu
Boruto (CP)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Kimi wo Shinryaku Seyo!
Boku no Hero Academia
Hinomaru Zumou
Act-Age
Noah's Notes
Jujutsu Kaisen
Robot×Laserbeam
Ziga

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shounen Jump #28:*
Cover, Lead CP: Boku no Hero Academia
CP: Akudou Sousui Mamoru (One Shot by Tadaima Sanzoo), Mukidashi no Hakuchou (Special Chapter), Shinmai Nitta-ism (Special Chapter)


----------



## SupremeKage (May 31, 2018)

HxH needs to come back and save WSJ


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 31, 2018)

Damn, BnHA what happened


----------



## Courier Six (May 31, 2018)

That far down


----------



## Z4K (Jun 2, 2018)

Having a youtuber and literal manchild as a villain perhaps wasn't the smartest idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2018)

Z4K said:


> Having a youtuber and literal manchild as a villain perhaps wasn't the smartest idea.


shots fired


----------



## Platypus (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 28 ToC (Jun 6, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump #28:*
Boku no Hero Academia (Cover, Lead CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
One Piece
Dr. Stone
Haikyuu!!
Shokugeki no Souma
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Momiji no Kisetsu
World Leader Mamoru (CP, One Shot)
Black Clover
Kimi wo Shinyarku Seyo!
Act-Age
Yakusoku no Neverland
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shinmai Nitta-ism (CP, Special Chapter)
Mukidashi no Hakuchou (CP, Special Chapter)
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou
Jujutsu Kaisen
Noah's Notes
Robot×Laserbeam
Ziga

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shounen Jump #29:*
Cover, Lead CP: Black Clover

Source: https://weeklyjump.livejournal.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2018)

Its a normal BNHA cover but I like the duotone in it


----------



## Platypus (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 29 ToC (Jun 13, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump #29:*
Black Clover (Cover, Lead CP)
The Promised Neverland
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai
Dr.STONE (CP)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Haikyuu!! (CP)
Momiji no Kisetsu
My Hero Academia
One Piece in Love (CP, Special Chapter)
Koby-ni no Kobiyama~Uri Futatsunagi no Dai Hohou (CP, Special Chapter)
Invade You
Act-Age
Shokugeki no Souma
Hinomaru Zumou
Noah's Notes
Gintama
Robot×Laserbeam
Ziga (End)

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shounen Jump #30:*
Cover, Lead CP: Sougou Jikan Jigyou Gaisha Daihyou Torishimariyaku Shachou Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji (New Series by Amatsuka Keiji)
CPs: Act-Age, Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai, Jujutsu Kaisen

Source: https://twitter.com/YonkouProd


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 13, 2018)

> Cover, Lead CP: ??? (New Series by ???)


Kishi's new manga


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 30 ToC (Jun 21, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump #30:*
Sougou Jikan Jigyou Gaisha Daihyou Torishimariyaku Shachou Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji (NEW)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Dr. Stone
We Never Learn (Color)
Promised Neverland
Shokugeki no Soma
Jujutsu Kaisen (Color)
Haikyuu!!
Black Clover
My Hero Academia
MHA+Saguri-chan crossover?
Momiji no Kisetsu
Act Age (Color)
Invade You
Hinomaru Zumo
Noah's Notes
Gintama
Yuuna's Haunted Hot Springs
ZIGA (End)
Robot X LASERBEAM (End)

*PREVIEW: Weekly Shounen Jump #31:*
Cover: Alice no Taiyou (New Series)
CPs: Tanaka, Gintama, Black Clover SD Asta-kun Mahoutei e no Michi

Source: https://mangahelpers.com/forum/posts/4818983/


----------



## Platypus (Jun 21, 2018)

DOUBLE KILL

On a separate note:


> 来週はヒロアカが13P、ブラクロが11P
> 
> Heroaca is supposedly 13 pages and BC is only 11 pages. I think this is the second time BC as had an 11 page chapter this month(?). Either way, I don't think this is good news for both series' mangaka.


Fox News interview


----------



## Rax (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm sure they're fine


----------



## Rax (Jun 21, 2018)

Both of them are selling fairly well .


----------



## Platypus (Jun 21, 2018)

Both series are doing fine, this is about the mangaka's work conditions lol.


----------



## Rax (Jun 21, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Both series are doing fine, this is about the mangaka's work conditions lol.


Pretty sure someone talked about a huge sprint of drawing after golden week of trying to get ahead. 

It's why MHA had that unfinished issue


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 22, 2018)

I hope they're okay


----------



## Platypus (Jun 28, 2018)

Kubo's oneshot will be out on July 14th in WSJ 33.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 31 ToC (Jun 28, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump #31:*
Alice to Taiyou (NEW, Cover/Lead CP)
One Piece
Dr. Stone
We Never Learn
My Hero Academia
Gintama (CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Black Clover
Seiji Tanaka (CP)
The Promised Neverland
Momiji no Kisetsu
Invade You
Act-Age
Jujutsu Kaisen
Hinomaru Zumo
Haikyuu!!
Shokugeki no Soma
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Noah's Notes

*Weekly Shounen Jump #32 PREVIEW:*
Cover/Lead CP: Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (2nd Popularity Poll Results)
CPs: Boruto, Hinomaru Zumo, Alice to Taiyou
Absent: My Hero Academia

Source: https://mangahelpers.com/forum/posts/4824631/


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 28, 2018)

BNHA and KNY in the top 5

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 28, 2018)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your avatar's disturbing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 28, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Kubo's oneshot will be out on July 14th in WSJ 33.


@Addy  burn this wiiiitch


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 28, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Addy  burn this wiiiitch


You can happily burn the Ichigo lookalike but FemByakuga stays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 28, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> You can happily burn the Ichigo lookalike but FemByakuga stays


funny thing is I am not interested at all. Seems like Kubo is going some female MC approach.

His females has very annoying personalities and I aint having any of that


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 29, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Kubo's oneshot will be out on July 14th in WSJ 33.



Could this be the start of a new series?


----------



## Divell (Jun 29, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Kubo's oneshot will be out on July 14th in WSJ 33.


Hmm. Maybe give it a go. I always enjoy Kubo's drawings.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 30, 2018)

This week's jump chapters were all incredible.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 32 ToC (Jul 5, 2018)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue 32:*
Yuuna's Haunted Hot Springs (Cover)
Promised Neverland
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Black Clover
Hinomaru Zumo (Color)
Dr Stone
We Never Learn
Alice and Sun (Color)
Tanaka etc.
Momiji no Kisetsu
Shokugeki no Soma
Boruto (Color)
Haikyuu
Jujutsu Kaisen
Invade
Act Age
Noah's Notes
Gintama

*Issue 33 Preview:*
Cover: Everyone's favorite characters
Lead CP: One Piece
CPs: Burn the Witch, Dr Stone (poll results), Kochikame
Toriyama and Inoue interview


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 5, 2018)

Burn the witch is next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## SoulFire (Jul 8, 2018)

How cute! My two boys (Izuku and Naruto) together!!  (Is that Hori's rendition of Naruto?)


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 9, 2018)

Goku with Luffys face is terryfying


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 9, 2018)

Jesus Christ, I saw people posting Oda's Goku on Twitter and thought it was an edit at first.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 9, 2018)

whose the horse with Hinata?


----------



## Harlow (Jul 9, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> whose the horse with Hinata?


the black horse from Midori no Makibaō


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 9, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> How cute! My two boys (Izuku and Naruto) together!!  (Is that Hori's rendition of Naruto?)


Yes, lol.

Hori is a Naruto fanboy himself.


MrPopo said:


> Goku with Luffys face is terryfying


its off in so many ways


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 9, 2018)

So I guess WSJ has its official big 4 now? 

I like BC's version of Hiei, I'll give em that.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 33 ToC (Jul 11, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue 33:*
One Piece (Lead CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
The Promised Neverland
Haikyu!
My Hero Academia
Kochi Kame (CP, 19p)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Black Clover
Burn the Witch (Tite KUBO, CP, 62p)
Bleach to Boku (Tomohiro HASEGAWA)
Act-Age
We Never Learn
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Dr.Stone (Color, Character Popularity Poll Results)
Alice to Taiyo (23p)
Yuragi-so no Yuna-san
Food Wars
Hinomaru Sumo
Gintama
Noah's Notes
Momiji no Kisetsu
Kimi wo Shinryaku Seyo!

*Issue 34 PREVIEW:*
One Piece (Cover, Lead CP, Big News)
The Promised Neverland (CP)
Shokugeki no Sanji (Oneshot, Shun SAEKI x Yûto TSUKUDA)
Fischer's x One Piece (Semimaro ABURAKÔJI, Oneshot)

Source: Heiji


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 11, 2018)

> Bleach to Boku


The fuck is that


----------



## Platypus (Jul 11, 2018)

Character drawings:



			
				Heiji said:
			
		

> By author of One Piece : Goku (Dragon Ball)
> By author of Les Rôdeurs de la Nuit : Aralé (Dr Slump)
> By author of The Promised Neverland : Talulu (Magical Talulu-kun)
> By author of Haikyu! - Les As du Volley : Cascade (Midori no Makibaoh)
> ...


----------



## Platypus (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Rax (Jul 12, 2018)

The Act Age guy is clearly the winner here for picking Yugi.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 13, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> The Food Wars writer is doing a Sanji one shot.


Ok, thought it was something else...


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 34 ToC (Jul 19, 2018)

*Weekly Shounen Jump #34:*
One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
Fisher's×One Piece (One Shot)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Dr. Stone
Promised Neverland (Color)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Act-Age
Black Clover
MHA
Shokugeki no Sanji (Color)
Shokugeki no Souma
Tanaka Seiji
Alice to Taiyou
Haikyuu!!
We Never Learn
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou
Invade
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Noah's Notes
Momiji no Kisetsu


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2018)

MHA better be up there soon with the recent top tier arc or I'll fly to Japan to smack some Japanese shit taste ass


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 35 (Jul 25, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents:

My Hero Academia (Cover, Lead Color Page)
Kitto Dare mo ga Dareka no Hero (MHA Spin-off One-shot by Yoko Akiyama, 15 pages)
Dr. Stone
Jujutsu Kaisen
We Never Learn
Haikyu! (Color Page)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Act-Age
The Promised Neverland
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Alice to Taiyo
Dann's Radio (One-shot by CHICHIES, 31 pages)
Food Wars (Color Page)
Black Clover
Gintama
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Kimi wo Shinrayku Seyo!
Hinomaru Sumo
Noah's Notes	
Momiji no Kisetsu
Absent: Hunter x Hunter, One Piece, World Trigger

Preview:

Cover: All Series
Lead Color: Kimetsu no Yaiba
Color Pages: Hell’s Paradise (Jigokuraku) (Special Chapter)
Hot (One-shot by Akira Amano)
The Promised Neverland

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 25, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Cover:
> 
> 
> Table of Contents:
> ...


Deku up front and center!! MHA movie hype!!  And another spin off story!!


----------



## Platypus (Jul 25, 2018)

Reminder that, as usual in August, next issue will be a double issue. Meaning that there won't be a WSJ release the week after that.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 25, 2018)

MHA movie yosssh


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 25, 2018)

All Might looks so weird with normal eyes


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 25, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> All Might looks so weird with normal eyes


And the usual line work used for everyone else.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 25, 2018)

Can HxH come back already to fodderize WSJ lineup


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 36/37 (Aug 2, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents:

Kimetsu no Yaiba (Lead Color Page)
One Piece
Dr. Stone
The Promised Neverland (Color Page)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Haikyu!
Dann's Radio (Color Page, One-shot by _Akira Amano_, 47 pages)
My Hero Academia
We Never Learn
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Alice to Taiyo
Hell's Paradise (Jigokuraku) (Color Page, Special Chapter)
Black Clover
Gintama
Act-Age
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Sumo
Kimi wo Shinrayku Seyo!
Food Wars
Momiji no Kisetsu
Absent: Hunter x Hunter, World Trigger

Preview:

Cover: Gintama (Important Announcement)
Lead Color: Gintama
Color Pages: Boruto
Jujutsu Kaisen
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-36-37/


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 38 (Aug 16, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents:

Gintama (Cover, Lead CP, Announcement*)
Dr. Stone
One Piece
Jujutsu Kaisen (Color Page)
The Promised Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Black Clover
My Hero Academia
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Color Page)
Act-Age
Alice to Taiyo
Hinomaru Sumo
We Never Learn
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Boruto (Color Page)
Haikyu!
Momiji no Kisetsu
Food Wars
Noah's Notes (End)
Kimi wo Shinrayku Seyo!

Absent: Hunter x Hunter, World Trigger

Preview:

Cover: We Never Learn (Important Announcement)
Lead Color: We Never Learn
Color Pages: Act-Age
Dr. Stone
Hono Mieru Shonen (One-shot by Kent Matsuura & Tougo Kouto)

Announcements:

Gintama is ending in 5 chapters

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-38/


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 17, 2018)

All of Jump's tittles across the board were amazing this week. Eerily so.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 39 (Aug 23, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 39, 27/08):

We Never Learn (Cover, Lead CP, Announcement*)
The Promised Neverland
One Piece
Jujutsu Kaisen
My Hero Academia
Dr. Stone (Color Page)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Haikyu!
Hono Mieru Shonen (One-shot by _Kent Matsuura_ & _Tougo Kouto_)
Black Clover
Act-Age (Color Page)
Alice to Taiyo
Hinomaru Sumo
Food Wars
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Gintama
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Momiji no Kisetsu
Kimi wo Shinrayku Seyo!
Absent: Hunter x Hunter, World Trigger

Preview (Issue 40, 03/09):

Cover & Lead Color: One Piece
Color Pages: Haikyu!
Hinomaru Sumo
Ketsueki Null (One-shot by _Shintarou Tengan_)

Announcements:

We Never Learn is getting an anime
One-shots: in issue 41 (Koi ha Senjou by _Gorou Aravia_), in issue 42 (Apollo by _Fusai Naba_), in issue 43 (Mist no Kaibouroku by _Yuuto Saezu_)

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-39/


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 23, 2018)

Wooh MHA comin' back on up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neoacacia (Aug 23, 2018)

Jujutsu Kaisen doing nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 29, 2018)

Weekly Shonen Jump Exhibition Vol.3 interviews are getting leaked:


*Spoiler*: _Oda (One Piece)_ 








*Spoiler*: _Togashi (Hunter x Hunter)_ 








*Spoiler*: _Shimabukuro (Toriko)_ 








*Spoiler*: _Kubo (Bleach)_ 








*Spoiler*: _Kishimoto (Naruto)_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 40 (Aug 29, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 40, 03/09):

One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
Dr. Stone
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Hinomaru Sumo (Color Page, Popularity Poll Results)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Act-Age
Haikyu! (Color Page)
The Promised Neverland
We Never Learn
Ketsueki Null (Color Page, One-shot by _Shintarou Tengan_) 
Kimi wo Shinrayku Seyo!
My Hero Academia
Black Clover
Gintama
Food Wars
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Momiji no Kisetsu (End)
Absent: Hunter x Hunter, World Trigger

Preview (Issue 41, 10/09):

Cover & Lead Color: The Promised Neverland (Popularity Poll Results)
Color Pages: Dr. Stone, Kimetsu no Yaiba, Ko ha Senjou (One-shot by _Gorou Aravia_)
Other(s): Be Made (One-shot)
Absent: One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, World Trigger
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-40/


----------



## Jikuu (Aug 31, 2018)

neoacacia said:


> Jujutsu Kaisen doing nicely



Is it good?


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 1, 2018)

Jikuu said:


> Is it good?


So far so good, reminds of early bleach but different, 21 ch translated so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jikuu (Sep 3, 2018)

How many chapters left for Gintama?

I can't help but feel this manga was haxed by editors... Same fate than Bleach...


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 41 (Sep 6, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 41, 10/09):

The Promised Neverland (Cover, Lead CP, Popularity Poll Results)
Jujutsu Kaisen
We Never Learn
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Color Page)
Act-Age
Food Wars
Dr. Stone (Color Page)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
My Hero Academia
Ko ha Senjou (Color Page, One-shot by _Gorou Aravia_)
Black Clover
Be Made (One-shot by _Kyousuke Koma_)
Haikyu!
Hinomaru Sumo
Gintama
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Alice to Taiyo
Kimi wo Shinrayku Seyo! (End)
Absent: Hunter x Hunter (returns in #43), One Piece (returns in #42), World Trigger

Preview (Issue 42, 15/09):

Cover & Lead Color: Shishunki Renaissance David-kun (New Series by _Yuushin Kuroki_, 23p.)
Color Pages: Apollo (One-shot by _Fusai Naba_), Gintama (End), Jimoto ga Japan (New Series by _Seiji Hayashi_, 33p.)
Absent: Hunter x Hunter (returns in #43), World Trigger
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-41/


----------



## hisoga (Sep 6, 2018)

wow, what happen to BnH? its stuck in the middle of TOC.

I thought its the next top manga/anime in the WSJ replacing Naruto?
its even lost to Ghost Tits even though season 3 anime still running right now


----------



## Platypus (Sep 6, 2018)

hisoga said:


> wow, what happen to BnH? its stuck in the middle of TOC.
> 
> I thought its the next top manga/anime in the WSJ replacing Naruto?
> its even lost to Ghost Tits even though season 3 anime still running right now


The current EiC happened.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 6, 2018)

BNHA being top new manga is a meme


----------



## hisoga (Sep 6, 2018)

Platypus said:


> The current EiC happened.


EiC?
what is that?
try google but failed..


----------



## Rax (Sep 7, 2018)

Black Clover will overtake MHA


----------



## Yin (Sep 7, 2018)

Rax said:


> Black Clover will overtake MHA


Out of 5 of my students only 3 knew about MHA and 0 about Black Clover as we discussed animus once class was over.


----------



## Rax (Sep 7, 2018)

Yin said:


> Out of 5 of my students only 3 knew about MHA and 0 about Black Clover as we discussed animus once class was over.




BC is catching up


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 7, 2018)

Quality wise they still haven't reached Kimetsu


----------



## Jikuu (Sep 9, 2018)

Just finished reading the last chapter Gintama out. Now i'm sure it got canceled like Bleach...

Seems like a trash level ending.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 42 (Sep 12, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 42, 15/09):

Shishunki Renaissance David-kun (Cover, Lead CP, New Series by _Yuushin Kuroki_, 23p.)
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Gintama (Color Page, End)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Dr. Stone
Apollo (Color Page, One-shot by _Fusai Naba_)
Black Clover
My Hero Academia (13p.)
The Promised Neverland
Act-Age
We Never Learn
Haikyu!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Sumo
Food Wars
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Jimoto ga Japan (Cover, Color Page, New Series by _Seiji Hayashi_, 33p.)
Absent: Hunter x Hunter (returns in #43), World Trigger

Preview (Issue 43, 22/09):

Cover & Lead Color: Jujutsu Kaisen
Color Pages: Hunter x Hunter, Jimoto ga Japan, Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Additional Pages: Boruto
Absent: World Trigger

Announcements:

Gintama is going to continue for a little longer in Jump GIGA.

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-42/


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 12, 2018)

whoever created the right side must be smoking some weed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2018)

I can get behind this high school renaissance tripped out shit. I'm laughing just looking at the cover.


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 12, 2018)

Who greenlighted I’m from Japan 
Like at least the David thing looks like a gag manga while I don’t even get what former is even about


----------



## Jikuu (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorachi trolled us again...


----------



## Platypus (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Zensuki (Sep 15, 2018)

hisoga said:


> wow, what happen to BnH? its stuck in the middle of TOC.
> 
> I thought its the next top manga/anime in the WSJ replacing Naruto?
> its even lost to Ghost Tits even though season 3 anime still running right now



MHA couldn't reach Naruto's popularity. Haikyuu got closer in Japan but I don't know why its also being put down.

Promised Neverland could be bigger than both though. Its 400k+ without an anime. JUMP's next 1 million+ seller


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 15, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Promised Neverland could be bigger than both though. Its 400k+ without an anime. JUMP's next 1 million+ seller


TPM is ending soon though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 15, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> MHA couldn't reach Naruto's popularity. Haikyuu got closer in Japan but I don't know why its also being put down.
> 
> Promised Neverland could be bigger than both though. Its 400k+ without an anime. JUMP's next 1 million+ seller


Jump has a change of editor and this editor is putting up weird ass rankings, is what happened. 

I kinda lost interest in promised neverland when they got out of the orphanage or whatever. I don't think it'll get far tbh.


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 15, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I kinda lost interest in promised neverland when they got out of the orphanage or whatever. I don't think it'll get far tbh.


The obligatory timeskip already happened and the author stated that it's entering its final arc. So the chances of it reaching Naruto popularity isn't high.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 16, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> TPM is ending soon though.





Singulrality said:


> The obligatory timeskip already happened and the author stated that it's entering its final arc. So the chances of it reaching Naruto popularity isn't high.





I thought it was a new series....already a timeskip. FInal arc and the anime hasn't even started, whats going on


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 16, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> I thought it was a new series....already a timeskip. FInal arc and the anime hasn't even started, whats going on


The author decided that it's better to end it on a high note than for it to dry out over the years. Although the "final arc" could last for years depending on what the author tries to do.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 43 (Sep 19, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 43, 22/09):

Jujutsu Kaisen (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
The Promised Neverland
Hunter x Hunter (Color Page)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Act-Age
Jimoto ga Japan (Color Page)
Dr. Stone
Hinomaru Sumo
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun (Color Page)
My Hero Academia
Boruto (41p.)
Haikyu!
Black Clover
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Food Wars
We Never Learn
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Absent: World Trigger

Preview (Issue 44, 01/10):

Cover & Lead Color: Hinomaru Sumo
Color Pages: Act-Age (#44 and #45), Black Clover, Mist no Kaiboroku (One-shot by Yuto Saezu)
Absent: World Trigger
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-43/


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 19, 2018)

Why is HxH not the cover page


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 19, 2018)

yo This new director needs to be shit down. How you gonna play like all the new series just so happen to beat everyone else except for OP in rankings all the time?

I get it's a ploy to promote new series, but when the new series eventually fails it feels cheap.


----------



## Harlow (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 21, 2018)

Bisky is the heroine for HxH


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Bisky is the heroine for HxH


Kurapica should've been in the pic tbh.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 21, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Kurapica should've been in the pic tbh.


lol they can’t do my boy dirty like that


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 21, 2018)

I see my Ochako, but where is Emma from TPN? Down in front?


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 21, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> I see my Ochako, but where is Emma from TPN? Down in front?


Yep, here's the full pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 22, 2018)

Why'd they use Shippuden Sakura? Should have used Adult Sakura


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 22, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Why'd they use Shippuden Sakura? Should have used Adult Sakura


They use the Shipudden versions of the characters every time there's some anniversary shit. Don't know why tho.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 22, 2018)

Very nice. But some are questionable.

> Using Aoi instead of Hilda in Beelzebub 

> Using whatshername instead of Mamoru in Eyeshield


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> > Using whatshername instead of Mamoru in Eyeshield


Mamori was useless as a manager. At least Suzuna did an excellent job of being the cheerleader.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 22, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Mamori was useless as a manager. At least Suzuna did an excellent job of being the cheerleader.


she's still the first girl appearing in chapter 1 while Suzuna showed up half way in or some shit.


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> she's still the first girl appearing in chapter 1 while Suzuna showed up half way in or some shit.


Bisky didn't even show up till Greed Island and she's there, so being the first girl doesn't qualify you for the spot.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 22, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Bisky didn't even show up till Greed Island and she's there, so being the first girl doesn't qualify you for the spot.


except hxh has no real female leads so that's a bad example


----------



## Courier Six (Sep 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> except hxh has no real female leads so that's a bad example


Well tbh, they probably put her there because she's easier to recognize than Mamori. I would've stated that maybe it's because she's the one who gets teased with Sena the most but Orihime isn't there instead of Rukia so


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 22, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Well tbh, they probably put her there because she's easier to recognize than Mamori. I would've stated that maybe it's because she's the one who gets teased with Sena the most but Orihime isn't there instead of Rukia so


yeah, thats why I said some choices are so odd  well whatever man


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Sep 22, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> They use the Shipudden versions of the characters every time there's some anniversary shit. Don't know why tho.





Zensuki said:


> Why'd they use Shippuden Sakura? Should have used Adult Sakura


I'm guessing because Shippuden characters and designs  are probably still more popular / recognizable / iconic than anything from next gen. Everytime for anniversary etc they draw Shippuden naruto and sasuke too right? Heck even the new jump game has Shippuden versions lol not adult 



And they should have used Gaiden sarada design, not that crapew


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 26, 2018)

I know Nami's the main girl, but should have used Robin.


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 44 (Sep 27, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 44, 01/10):

Hinomaru Sumo (Cover, Lead CP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
One Piece
Act-Age (Color Page)
The Promised Neverland
Jujutsu Kaisen
Mist no Kaiboroku (Color Page) (One-shot by Yuto Saezu)
My Hero Academia (11p.)
Black Clover (Color Page)
We Never Learn
Hunter x Hunter
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Dr. Stone
Haikyu!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Food Wars
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Jimoto ga Japan
Absent: World Trigger

Preview (Issue 45, 06/10):

Cover & Lead Color: Dr. Stone
Color Pages: Act-Age, Purin Purin Yoshida no Karei Naru Jinsei (One-shot by Jokei Ando), Matagi to Gakusei (One-shot by Kennosuke Nagata)
Absent: World Trigger

Announcements:

Season 4 for My Hero Academia confirmed.

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-44/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 27, 2018)

MHA 11pages!  Why!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 27, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> MHA 11pages!  Why!!!


Hori said he's sorry, Hori too nice, now I feel bad  



> Horikoshi's author comment: "Ah...about the page count....sorry. I'll do my best to return to a normal pace."


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 1, 2018)

Is the next issue coming out early on Saturday again?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 2, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Is the next issue coming out early on Saturday again?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus -- 2018 Issue 45 (Oct 3, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 45, 06/10):

Dr. Stone (Cover, Lead Colour Page)
The Promised Neverland
One Piece
My Hero Academia (13p.)
Black Clover
Act-Age (Colour Page)
Hinomaru Sumo
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Jimoto ga Japan
Jujutsu Kaisen
Haikyu!
Smart Debu (One-Shot by Takashi Uchiyama)
Purin Purin Yoshida no Karei Nari Jinsei (One-Shot by Jokei Ando)
Matagi to Gakusei (One-Shot by Kennosuke Nagata)
We Never Learn
Hunter x Hunter
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Food Wars
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Absent: World Trigger

Preview (Issue 46, 15/10):

Cover & Lead Colour Page: Haikyu!
Colour Pages: Jujutsu Kaisen, We Never Learn
New Mini Series: The Comiq by _Kazuki Takahashi_ (53p.)
One-Shots: Hajimete no Mochikomi by _Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro_ (6p.)
Absent: World Trigger, One Piece (resumes in #47)
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-45/


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 3, 2018)

that art


----------



## Courier Six (Oct 3, 2018)

Is Hori sick or something?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 11, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 46, 15/10):

Haikyu! (Cover, Lead Colour Page, 34p.)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Act-Age
Dr. Stone
Jujutsu Kaisen (Colour Page)
The Comiq (New Series by _Kazuki Takahashi_, 53p.)
The Promised Neverland
We Never Learn (Colour Page)
My Hero Academia (11p.)
Watashi no Hero Academia (Special Chapter by _Yoko Akiyama_)
Black Clover (13p.)
Black Clover Gaiden: Quartet Knights (Special Chapter)
Hajimete no Mochikomi (One-Shot by _Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro_, 6p.)
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hunter x Hunter
Hinomaru Sumo
Food Wars
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Jimoto ga Japan
Absent: One Piece, World Trigger

Preview (Issue 47, 22/10):

Cover & Lead Colour Page: One Piece
Colour Pages: Boruto, Jujutsu Kaisen, Kimetsu no Yaiba
Absent: My Hero Academia (returns in #48), World Trigger
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-46/ - https://twitter.com/YourAnimeGuy


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 11, 2018)

What the heck is going on with MHA?


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 12, 2018)

Yeah hope he isn't too sick.


----------



## Jikuu (Oct 12, 2018)

Hope he gets over this filler arc...


----------



## Platypus (Oct 17, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 47, 22/10):

One Piece (Cover, Lead Colour Page)
The Promised Neverland
Black Clover
Jujutsu Kaisen (Colour Page)
Hunter x Hunter
The Comiq
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Colour Page)
Haikyu!
Dr. Stone
Boruto (Colour Page, 41p.)
Act-Age
Jimoto ga Japan
Hinomaru Sumo
Food Wars
We Never Learn
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Absent: My Hero Academia, World Trigger

Preview (Issue 48, 29/10):

Cover & Lead Colour Page: The Promised Neverland
Colour Pages: Food Wars, Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Returning: World Trigger
Absent: Boruto
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-47/ - https://twitter.com/YourAnimeGuy


----------



## Rax (Oct 19, 2018)

BC is high up there this week


----------



## Courier Six (Oct 19, 2018)

World trigger is next week?

I might pick it up and give it a read since I heard so much praise for it.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 25, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 48, 29/10):

The Promised Neverland (Cover, Lead Colour Page)
One Piece
World Trigger
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Colour Page)
Henshusha Nante Rokunamonjanai! (One Shot by _Yusei Matsui_, 5p.)
Dr. Stone
My Hero Academia
Watashi no Hero Academia (One Shot, 5p.)
Food Wars (Colour Page)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Haikyu!
The Comiq
We Never Learn
Black Clover
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Jujutsu Kaisen
Hunter x Hunter
Act-Age
Hinomaru Sumo
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Jimoto ga Japan
**

Preview (Issue 49, 05/11):

Cover & Lead Colour Page: Black Clover
Colour Pages: Act-Age, Haikyu!, Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-47/ - https://twitter.com/YourAnimeGuy


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 26, 2018)

Platypus said:


> World Trigger



FINALLY!!!


----------



## Platypus (Nov 1, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 49, 05/11):

*Black Clover* (Cover, Lead Colour Page, 19p.)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
One Piece
Dr. Stone
World Trigger
*Act-Age* (Colour Page)
My Hero Academia (15p.)
The Promised Neverland
*Haikyu!* (Colour Page)
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Hunter x Hunter
Jujutsu Kaisen
The Comiq
*Shishunki Renaissance David-kun* (Colour Page)
We Never Learn
Hinomaru Sumo
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Food Wars
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji
Jimoto ga Japan
**

Preview (Issue 50, 12/11):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* Food Wars
*Colour Pages:* Hinomaru Sumo, Jimoto ga Japan (2 chapters)
*One-Shots:* Hajimete no Mochikomi (by _Tadatoshi Fujimaki_, 5-6p.)
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-49/ - https://twitter.com/YourAnimeGuy


----------



## Rax (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Platypus (Nov 8, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 50, 12/11):

*Food Wars* (Cover, Lead Colour Page)
My Hero Academia (15p.)
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
World Trigger
*Hinomaru Sumo* (Colour Page)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Haikyuu!!
*Jimoto ga Japan* (Colour Page, Two Chapters)
Act-Age
We Never Learn
Dr. Stone
Black Clover
Jimoto ga Japan
*Mochikomi no Susume* (One-Shot by _Tadatoshi Fujimaki_, 5p.)
The Promised Neverland
Hunter x Hunter
The Comiq
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Alice to Taiyo
Sogo Jikan Jigyo Gaisha Daihyo Torishimariyaku Shacho Senzoku Hisho Tanaka Seiji (End)
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
**

Preview (Issue 51, 19/11):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* Dr. Stone (Important Announcement)
*Colour Pages:* Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, We Never Learn, Wasuremono Tantei (One-Shot by _Tomohiro Yagi_, 49p.)
*Absent:* One Piece
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-50/ - https://twitter.com/YourAnimeGuy


----------



## Rax (Nov 8, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Cover:
> 
> 
> Table of Contents (Issue 50, 12/11):
> ...


How intend do they vote that determines the placements ?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 15, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 51, 19/11):

*Dr. Stone* (Cover, Lead Colour Page, Anime Announcement)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Black Clover (17p.)
*We Never Learn* (Colour Page)
Act-Age
My Hero Academia (15p.)
*Wasuremono Tantei *(Colour Page, One-Shot by _Tomohiro Yagi_)
Hunter x Hunter
Haikyuu!!
The Comiq
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
The Promised Neverland
World Trigger
Hinomaru Sumo
Food Wars
*Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san* (Colour Page)
Alice to Taiyo (End)
Jimoto ga Japan
Absent: One Piece

Preview (Issue 52, 26/11):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* The Promised Neverland
*Colour Pages:* Jujutsu Kaisen, Boruto
*Ending:* The Comiq

Announcements:

TV anime for Dr.Stone during Summer 2019.
Popularity poll results for My Hero Academia will be revealed in issue 52 (~80k votes).

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/weekly-shonen-jump-51/


----------



## Platypus (Nov 15, 2018)

Another one bites the dust…


----------



## Rax (Nov 16, 2018)

Meh, battle manga or bust


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 16, 2018)

I understand shokugeki being down in the rankings, but BC ok that number two spot is editor fuckery.

They're trying to make it there next naruti when my hero is the closest that's come to it.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 21, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 52, 26/11):

*The Promised Neverland* (Cover, Lead Colour Page)
One Piece
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Hunter x Hunter
Black Clover (15p.)
*Jujutsu Kaisen* (Colour Page)
*The Comiq* (End, Extra Pages)
Act-Age
My Hero Academia (Popularity Poll Results, 13p.)
*Boruto* (Colour Page, Monthly, 41p.)
World Trigger
Jimoto ga Japan
We Never Learn
Dr. Stone
Haikyuu!!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Food Wars
Hinomaru Sumo
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
**

Preview (Issue 1, 3/12):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* Chain Saw (New Series by _Fujimoto Tatsuki (Fire Punch)_)
*Colour Pages:* Act-Age, Haikyuu!!, Dragonil (One-Shot by _Ono Genki (Full Drive)_)
*Absent:* Hiatus x Hiatus, World Trigger (T.B.C. in Jump SQ.)

Preview (Issue 2):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* neO;lation (New Series by _Mizuki Yoda (art)_ and _Tomohide Hirao (story)_)

Preview (Issue 3):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* Gokutei Higuma (New Series by _Natsuki Hokami_)
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/ - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3009750/


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> I understand shokugeki being down in the rankings, but BC ok that number two spot is editor fuckery.
> 
> They're trying to make it there next naruti when my hero is the closest that's come to it.


Black Clover was tailing MHA in the first half of volume sales this year and it got 4th highest grossing and profiting anime this year 


It's clearly popular .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 23, 2018)

Rax said:


> Black Clover was tailing MHA in the first half of volume sales this year and it got 4th highest grossing and profiting anime this year
> 
> 
> It's clearly popular .



obviously it's popular.. That's subjective.

It being the number 2 constantly when it's still "tailing" is bonkers. BC will never reach Naruto levels and it'll be a miracle if at this point it even reaches BhA level worldwide. I'm not trying to bash it btw, to each their own, I'm more so suggesting that the ranking system has been broken since the new Jump editor showed up.


----------



## Rax (Nov 23, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> obviously it's popular.. That's subjective.
> 
> It being the number 2 constantly when it's still "tailing" is bonkers. BC will never reach Naruto levels and it'll be a miracle if at this point it even reaches BhA level worldwide. I'm not trying to bash it btw, to each their own, I'm more so suggesting that the ranking system has been broken since the new Jump editor showed up.


That was before the Yami Vs Patri fight in the anime which was what made the anime boom up with popularity. I can bet the manga sales spiked after that.

Plus the manga is doing lots of great stuff right now while the other stuff like Kimentsu No Yaiba is in a training arc and MHA is doing a no stakes scrimmages.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 24, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> obviously it's popular.. That's subjective.
> 
> It being the number 2 constantly when it's still "tailing" is bonkers. BC will never reach Naruto levels and it'll be a miracle if at this point it even reaches BhA level worldwide. I'm not trying to bash it btw, to each their own, I'm more so suggesting that *the ranking system has been broken since the new Jump editor showed up.*



But its not a rank system tho


----------



## Courier Six (Nov 25, 2018)

Is Hori sick or something?
What's up with those 15 pages chapters.


----------



## Rax (Nov 25, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Is Hori sick or something?
> What's up with those 15 pages chapters.


13***


----------



## Platypus (Nov 28, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 1, 3/12):

*Chainsaw Man* (Cover, Lead Colour Page, New Series)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
One Piece
*Act-Age* (Colour Page)
Dr. Stone
The Promised Neverland
Jujutsu Kaisen
My Hero Academia
*Draconir* (One-Shot by _Ono Genki (Full Drive)_)
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Black Clover
*Haikyu!* (Colour Page)
We Never Learn
Hinomaru Sumo
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Food Wars
Jimoto ga Japan
**

Preview (Issue 2):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* neO;lation (New Series by _Mizuki Yoda (art)_ and _Tomohide Hirao (story)_)

**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://okachi.fr/ - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3009750/


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2018)

Chainsaw man might be interesting. 

Fire Punch was... Something


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 28, 2018)

Shokugeki


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 3, 2018)

How is Jujutsu Kaisen doing? I have a thing for that manga, I think its good


----------



## Rax (Dec 3, 2018)

Chainsawman is wicked


----------



## Platypus (Dec 6, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 2, 10/12):

*neO;lation* (Cover, LCP, New Series by _Mizuki Yoda (art)_ and _Tomohide Hirao (story)_)
Dr. Stone
One Piece
*Chainsaw Man* (Colour Page, Extra Pages)
The Promised Neverland
My Hero Academia
*Jujutsu Kaisen* (Colour Page)
*Saotome Shimai wa Manga no Tame Nara!?* (Special Chapter)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Black Clover
*Chikyuu Bouei-gun Nimesawa Chuujin-chi* (One-Shot, Colour Page)
Jimoto ga Japan
We Never Learn
Haikyuu!!
Act-Age
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Sumo
Food Wars
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
**

Preview (Issue 3, 17/12):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* Gokutei Higuma (New Series by _Natsuki Hogami_)
*Colour Pages:* We Never Learn, neO;lation (Extra Pages), Nisekoi Bangai-hen (Special Chapter)
*Absent: *One Piece
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3009750/


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Cover:
> 
> 
> Table of Contents (Issue 2, 10/12):
> ...


How is that new series even pronounced?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 6, 2018)

Rax said:


> How is that new series even pronounced?


neolation


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2018)

Platypus said:


> neolation


Weird name.

CHAINSAWMAN!


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2018)

New Shonen Jump! 





Coming December 17, 2018!


FREE chapters of _One Piece_, _My Hero Academia_, _Boruto_, _Dragon Ball Super_ and many more!
Official and same day as Japan!
New chapters weekly!
With new series coming!




Want Even More Manga?!
Become a Shonen Jump Member!

Unlock the Shonen Jump digital vault of *10,000+* chapters
Catch up on current hits from any point, revisit old favorites and discover new series for *ONLY $1.99* a month!
Start your 7-day free trial beginning December 17, 2018!
Are you a current paid member?  to learn how this change will affect your membership!

Shonen Jump memberships are available in the United States, Canada, the United Kingdom, Ireland, New Zealand, Australia, South Africa, the Philippines, Singapore, and India!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 8, 2018)

This is nuts


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2018)

Official release on *Sundays *for some parts of the world!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 8, 2018)

What’s this going to mean for spoiler providers?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 8, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> What’s this going to mean for spoiler providers?



Won't be affected.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 3, 17/12):

*Gokutei Higuma *(Cover, Lead Colour Page, New Series by _Natsuki Hogami_)
The Promised Neverland
Haikyuu!!
*Nisekoi Bangai-hen* (Colour Page, Special Chapter)
Act-Age
Black Clover
*ne0;lation* (Colour Page)
Chainsaw Man
My Hero Academia
*We Never Learn* (Colour Page)
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Dr. Stone
Jujutsu Kaisen
Hinomaru Sumo
Shokugeki no Soma
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Jimoto ga Japan
Absent: One Piece

Preview (Issue 4/5, 22/12):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* Kimetsu no Yaiba
*Colour Pages:* Boruto (40 pages), Hinomaru Sumo, Gokutei Higuma
*Absent: *
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3009750/


----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2018)

As per usual, WSJ will go on a couple of breaks during holiday season.


Issue 4/5 will be out on December 22;
Issue 6/7 will be out on January 7; and
Issue 8 will be out on January 21.

Issues 6/7 and 8 may get leaked sooner than usual though


----------



## Keishin (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Rax (Dec 12, 2018)

Chainsawman running heavy


----------



## Platypus (Dec 13, 2018)

Click the tweet for a translation/summary of the interview. It's pretty interesting. 

Part 2:



Rax said:


> Chainsawman running heavy


Series that have only been around for a few weeks are almost guaranteed to have a top-middle position in the ToC.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 19, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 4/5, 22/12):

*Kimetsu no Yaiba* (Lead Colour Page)
The Promised Neverland
One Piece
Haikyuu!!
Jujutsu Kaisen
Black Clover
*Gokutei Higuma* (Colour Page)
Act-Age
My Hero Academia
*Boruto* (Colour Page)
Chainsaw Man
Jimoto ga Japan
ne0;lation
Dr. Stone
*Hinomaru Sumo* (Colour Page)
We Never Learn
Jujutsu Kaisen
Shokugeki no Soma
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
**

Preview (Issue 6/7, 7 Jan):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* One Piece
*Colour Pages:* The Promised Neverland, Dr. Stone
*Absent: *
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3009750/


----------



## Rax (Dec 19, 2018)

Do well,  Chainsawman!


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 21, 2018)

My dudez, I'm here about to leave work, and I get a message from my SJ app saying the chapters are out, but it's Friday, have they actually done it, have they actually posted chapters on a Friday!?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> My dudez, I'm here about to leave work, and I get a message from my SJ app saying the chapters are out, but it's Friday, have they actually done it, have they actually posted chapters on a Friday!?



It's because they release the same time as it does in Japan, and this week the magazine comes out on Saturday. It's already Saturday in Japan.


----------



## Rai (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Rax (Dec 23, 2018)

Other magazines need this .


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 23, 2018)

T.D.A said:


> It's because they release the same time as it does in Japan, and this week the magazine comes out on Saturday. It's already Saturday in Japan.


Oh okay, I have been so busy the past 2 to 3 weeks, so I can only read headlines sometime and make assumptions.  I only read manga at home on PC nowadays.


----------



## Rax (Dec 23, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Cover:
> 
> 
> Table of Contents (Issue 3, 17/12):
> ...


Has anyone else read this yet? 

Hell Warden Higuma


 It's pretty cool


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 25, 2018)

Just resumed Kimetsu no Yaiba, I am on chapter 26 as of now, it's interesting so far.


----------



## Rax (Dec 25, 2018)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Just resumed Kimetsu no Yaiba, I am on chapter 26 as of now, it's interesting so far.


KnY is great


----------



## Platypus (Dec 28, 2018)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 6/7, 7 Jan):

*One Piece* (Lead Colour Page)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Haikyuu!!
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Black Clover
*The Promised Neverland* (Colour Page)
Chainsaw Man
ne0;lation
New Short Gag Chojo Kessen!! (Jump G-1 Grand Prix 2019)
*Dr. Stone* (Colour Page)
Act-Age
We Never Learn
*Ranpa Rendan* (Colour Page, One-shot by Ryuuhei Tamura)
Gokutei Higuma
My Hero Academia
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Hinomaru Sumo
Shokugeki no Soma
Jimoto ga Japan
**

Preview (Issue 8, 21 Jan):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* 
*Colour Pages:* 
*Absent: *
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3009750/


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2018)

BC, KnY, and Chainsawman so high up there and MHA down so low


----------



## Rai (Jan 6, 2019)

panda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Rai said:


> panda


That's old


----------



## Platypus -- 2019 Issue 8 (Jan 16, 2019)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 8, 21 Jan):

*The Promised Neverland* (Lead Colour Page)
One Piece
Dr. Stone
Act-Age
My Hero Academia
Haikyuu!!
*Jujutsu Kaisen* (Colour Page)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Gokutei Higuma
*Hakutei no Erica* (Colour Page, One-shot)
Black Clover
Jimoto ga Japan
ne0;lation
Chainsaw Man
*We Never Learn* (Colour Page)
Hinomaru Sumo
Shokugeki no Soma
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
**

Preview (Issue 9, 28 Jan):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* My Hero Academia
*Colour Pages:* Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san, one-shot by Yoshifumi Tozuka
*Absent: *One Piece
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3012423/


----------



## Platypus -- 2019 Issue 9 (Jan 24, 2019)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 9, 28 Jan):

*My Hero Academia* (Lead Colour Page, Cover, 19p.)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Dr. Stone
The Promised Neverland
Black Clover
*Haikyuu!!* (Colour Page)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Act-Age
Boruto
ne0;lation
*Undead+Unluck* (Colour Page, One-shot by Tozuka Yoshifumi, 47p.)
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Gokutei Higuma
Chainsaw Man
We Never Learn
Shokugeki no Soma
*Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san* (Colour Page)
Hinomaru Sumo
Jimoto ga Japan
Absent: One Piece

Preview (Issue 10, 4 Feb):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* Act-Age (24p.)
*Colour Pages:* Hinomaru Sumo, Monai no Ooi Ryouriten (One-shot by Aso Shuichi (Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan), 20p.), Gold Kid ~Kindo to Yobareta Shougakusei~ (One-shot by Osada Kennosuke, 31p.)
*Absent: *
**
Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://twitter.com/YourAnimeGuy - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3012423/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 24, 2019)

Hot damn! My boy Deku on the cover, color page _and_ 19 pages!!


----------



## Rai (Jan 28, 2019)

*Source: *

*Everything You Need to Know about MANGA Plus by Shueisha*

by Kim Morrissy, Jan 27th 2019
If you're an anime or manga fan, you've probably heard of , published by . The story behind the very first anime you ever watched may even have sprouted from the world's most famous manga magazine. Over Weekly Shonen Jump's sprawling 50-year history, they've published some of the most globally successful manga ever, including _, , _and _._

Weekly Shonen Jump may have reached its peak weekly circulation of 6.53 million  in the 1990s, but the march of time and the decline of print media haven't stopped the magazine from expanding its net of readers. Jump's audience has steadily become more global, as Shueisha looks towards digital distribution as a means of ensuring that their titles remain accessible towards a wide audience.

In 2014, Shueisha first  , an online platform in Japanese that sells e-book versions of Jump manga titles as well as a digital version of Weekly Shonen Jump that can be read on mobile devices. The site allows users to read a large sample of Jump manga for free, and also serializes a number of original titles separate from the print magazine, including  and .

Meanwhile, in North America, popular Jump titles like  consistently  best-selling lists for graphic novels. From 2013 to 2018,  published a digital version of Weekly Shonen Jump, releasing new English chapters simultaneously with the Japanese magazine, and last December they  a new website giving subscribers access to over 70 catalog titles.

However, this will not be the only means through which the latest Jump chapters will be available digitally from now on. Shueisha is launching a global version of Shonen Jump+ on January 28, called MANGA Plus. Not only will the site and app provide simultaneous releases of popular serialized titles like _One Piece, _it will also be available in every country except China and South Korea. The app will also be completely free, like the Japanese version of Shonen Jump+ currently is.

To talk about this new venture in detail, we visited Shueisha's offices and talked to Shonen Jump+ editor , who also oversees MANGA Plus. He explained everything to know about MANGA Plus upon launch.


*When did you first get involved with the project? And what are your thoughts as team leader?*

I've been with Shonen Jump+ since it started in 2014. I was also involved in the online Jump Book Store that launched in 2012. Through my work on those projects, I wanted as much manga to be available as possible. Just like in Japan, there are a lot of manga readers overseas. So I want to bring Shonen Jump+ to people all around the world.

*How exactly does Shonen Jump+ work?*

Through Shonen Jump+, you can purchase a digital version of each issue of Weekly Shonen Jump at the same time the print version comes out. You can also buy e-books of the tankobon versions of Jump titles. On top of that, there are original manga titles that are serialized exclusively through the service.

The service itself is completely free to use. The first chapters of every manga on Shonen Jump+ manga are available for any user to read. Also, the latest chapters that are serialized will also be available for anyone to read for a limited amount of time.

*When did the idea of making a global version of Shonen Jump+ start?*

We started talking about it in 2017, and we've been working at it right until launch.

*What languages will the service be in?*

For now, we just have an English and Spanish version planned. The Spanish version will launch around February/March, although it may have a different lineup from the English version. If there is enough demand, we may add more languages.

*What is the difference between the Viz's Shonen Jump app and MANGA Plus?*

Well, for starters, there will be more titles available through MANGA Plus. We plan to add as many titles as we can, even relatively minor ones that previously never had in English release.

Viz focuses mainly on Weekly Shonen Jump titles, while MANGA Plus will have titles from other Shueishapublications, like  and the Jump+ online manga.

MANGA Plus will also be available in more regions. It will available throughout the entire world except in China, South Korea, and Japan, as they already have their own separate services. Previously under-served regions like Southeast Asia will be able to read manga through this app. Up until now, Shueisha's titles have been distributed throughout North America, Europe, Asia etc., via local publishers or distribution lines. This marks the first time that Shueisha is expanding direct service globally.

*Will every manga that is serialized in Weekly Shonen Jump be available through this service (and not just the popular ones)?*

Yes. The starting lineup will be almost everything that's currently being serialized in Weekly Shonen Jump. There will be over 30 titles being released simultaneously with Japan.

As for titles that have concluded and are not currently being serialized in the magazine, such as _Naruto, _we plan to serialize them through the app from the beginning so that new readers can experience them, one chapter at a time. 10 of these serializations are already planned, and more will be added gradually over time.

The full starting lineup is below:

_Ongoing series_




ONE PIECE
 - Sorcery Fight
My Hero Academia
Chainsaw Man
Food Wars: 
Ne0;lation
I'm From Japan
Teenage Renaissance! David
HUNTER×HUNTER (Suspended)
Hell Warden Higuma
Hell's Paradise: Jigokuraku
Summertime Render
 Hazard
The Sign of Abyss
Blue Flag
Abyss Rage
 ROCK
Soloist in A Cage
Curtain's up, I'm off
Spotless Love: This Love Cannot Be Any More Beautiful.
Dricam
Moon Land
_Completed Series_




NARUTO
Rosario+Vampire
Claymore
ONE PIECE Part 1
DRAGON BALL
: Meiji Swordsman Romantic Story

Note that the lineup will be different in Taiwan.


*For the titles that Viz shares with MANGA Plus, will the translation be the same?*

Yes. As for other titles they handle, they may use different translators.

*Will the interface be similar to Shonen Jump+?*

Yes, it will be based on the existing app. On the home page, you'll see the latest chapters to be uploaded underneath each day. You'll also be able to access the full list of titles available through a drop menu.

*Do you think manga itself is changing as the medium becomes more global?*

Yes, there are more readers from around the world, and more manga is being born overseas. These days, the quality of manga from around the world is incredibly high. Although we at Shueisha make manga primarily to appeal to a Japanese audience, we hope that the stories can have a global appeal too. It's one of the many things that editors take into consideration when we think about what kind of manga to publish next.

However, at the core of it, manga is always about telling interesting stories, and no matter how much time passes, that side of manga has never changed.


, illustrator of the , left a message for overseas fans.

*As the artist behind Dragon Ball Super, do you get a lot of feedback from overseas fans? How would you characterize that feedback?*

When I have been to overseas events, people have spoken to me. The way people overseas perceive and evaluate my work is very different from Japan, so it's been very helpful to me as reference for creating the story.

*How important would you say the international audience is for the success of Dragon Ball Super?*

Because Dragon Ball is loved throughout the entire world, I think that the sequel Dragon Ball Super must also be loved in the same way.

*Are you personally excited that your overseas fans can now catch up and read your new chapters at the same time as Japan?*

I am very grateful that there is no time lag for the release of the manga. If the information from Japan is conveyed in a fragmentary manner, then readers won't be able to taste the initial emotions and surprise. I am very excited about the simultaneous release.



, creator of Naruto, also left a message: "Jump's manga will now be available at the same time all over the world! Now that it's an official service, there will be a lot to read! Wonderful!"

Official homepage: still mid jump when the Arc of light shone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Black Zeno (Jan 28, 2019)

I like how this app works rolling down instead of having to click for the next page . Works faster , no loading wait


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2019)

Might invest cause I want to read all of Naruto and Bleach from the get go. All the other sites after Spectrum Nexus are shitty.


----------



## Baks (Jan 28, 2019)

That's good news, but I wished they could have added some of their monthly or irregular series on it.

No Attack on Titan or D.Grayman, or even their old monthly series like FMA, seriously.  Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 28, 2019)

Baks said:


> That's good news, but I wished they could have added some of their monthly or irregular series on it.
> 
> No Attack on Titan or D.Grayman, or even their old monthly series like FMA, seriously.  Kinda disappointing.


Attack on Titan is published by Kodansha. I can see them adding older Shueisha series down the line. Looks to me like they went for some of the more popular completed series first.


----------



## Platypus -- 2019 Issue 10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 10, 4 Feb):

*Act-Age* (Lead Colour Page, Cover, 19p.)
One Piece
Dr. Stone
Black Clover
My Hero Academia
*Monai no Ooi Ryouriten* (One-shot by Aso Shuichi (Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan), 20p.)
Jujutsu Kaisen
The Promised Neverland
Kimetsu no Yaiba
Chainsaw Man
Gokutei Higuma
Jimoto ga Japan
We Never Learn
ne0;lation
*Gold Kid ~Kindo to Yobareta Shougakusei~* (One-shot by Osada Kennosuke, 31p.)
*Hinomaru Sumo* (Colour Page)
Haikyuu!!
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Shokugeki no Soma
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
**

Preview (Issue 11, 9 Feb):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* We Never Learn & Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
*Colour Pages:* Shokugeki no Soma, Jujutsu Kaisen
*One-shots:* Seigan no Yamato (by Miho Tanaka)
*Absent: *

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://twitter.com/YourAnimeGuy - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3012423/


----------



## Yamato (Feb 1, 2019)

Can't find a thread to talk about Gintama........ but they've moved to Jump Giga now and the Gintama DBZ art for the first few pages of the more recent chapter hehehe. Also, Takasugi...


----------



## Platypus -- 2019 Issue 13 (Feb 20, 2019)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 13, 25 Feb):

*Dr. Stone* (Cover, Lead Colour Page, 2nd Anniversary)
The Promised Neverland
One Piece
Haikyuu!!
Black Clover
*Kimetsu no Yaiba* (Colour Page)
We Never Learn
Hinomaru Sumo
Jujutsu Kaisen
*Maken Kaji-shi Handago* (One-shot, Colour Page)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
Act-Age
*Boruto* (Colour Page, 41p.)
Gokutei Higuma
Shishunki Renaissance David-kun
Chainsaw Man
Shokugeki no Soma
ne0;lation
Jimoto ga Japan
Absent: My Hero Academia

Preview (Issue 14, 4 Mar):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* _New Series_ (based on Journey to the West)
*Colour Pages:* The Promised Neverland, Shishunki Renaissance David-kun, Jujutsu Kaisen
**
*Absent: *One Piece

Preview (Issue 15, 11 Mar):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* _New Series_ (Shiibashi Hiroshi, author of Nurarihyon no Mago)

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://twitter.com/YourAnimeGuy - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3012423/


----------



## Rax (Feb 20, 2019)

If Japan cancels Chainsaw Man ...


----------



## Harlow (Feb 22, 2019)

Big 12 Jump action titles?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Platypus -- 2019 Issue 14 (Feb 28, 2019)

Cover:


Table of Contents (Issue 13, 25 Feb):

*Saigo no Saiyuuki* (Cover, Lead Colour Page, New Series by Nonoue Daigorou)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
My Hero Academia
*The Promised Neverland* (Colour Page)
Haikyuu!!
Black Clover
Dr. Stone
Act-Age
*Jujutsu Kaisen* (Colour Page)
We Never Learn
Hinomaru Sumo
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
*Shishunki Renaissance David-kun* (Colour Page)
Chainsaw Man
Shokugeki no Soma
Gokutei Higuma
ne0;lation
Jimoto ga Japan
Absent: One Piece

Preview (Issue 15, 11 Mar):

*Cover & Lead Colour Page:* Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (New Series by Shiibashi Hiroshi, author of Nurarihyon no Mago)
*Colour Pages:* Saigo no Saiyuuki, Hinomaru Sumo, We Never Learn

Source(s): https://twitter.com/YonkouProd - https://twitter.com/YourAnimeGuy - https://mangahelpers.com/forum/threads/3012423/


----------



## Yamato (Mar 23, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _Gintama 701_ 




Gintama 701.
Sadaharu!!! Heh knew it, ate Gin and I started laughing when I saw that arm sticking out both ends. Heh public bath.
Aaand reassembled. Nice reunion. 
He's back too. 
Heh Gintama app. 
I thought it was gonna be over this time.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 6, 2019)

3 pages into the catalog and I'm mildly dissapointed there is no Kimetsu no Yaiba/demon slayer thread.


----------



## Rax (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Rasendori (May 6, 2019)

Came back to this thread and very sad black clover is doing OK and chainsaw man isn't T_T


----------



## Harlow (Aug 1, 2019)

*Shonen Jump Issue #36-37*

One Piece(LCP)
Kimetsu no Yaiba
The Promised Neverland
Dr. STONE
Black Clover
F Ken(One-Shot, CP)
Haikyu!!
Jujutsu Kaisen(CP)
We Never Learn
My Hero Academia
Chainsaw Man(CP)
ACT-AGE
Yuuna and the Haunted Hot Springs
The Last Saiyuki
Samurai 8
Yui Kamio Lets Loose
Tokyo Shinobi Squad
Double Taisei
Beast Children

Shonen Jump Issue #38:
Cover and LCP: The Promised Neverland
CP: Haikyu!!, We Never Learn, Ultramarine Battle(One-Shot by Furutu Seiran)


----------



## Rai (Aug 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 4, 2019)

You know something's weird when Luffy is easily the oldest protagonist of Jump. Tired of these brats.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 5, 2019)

Pozuka's art is great.


----------



## Harlow (Sep 18, 2019)

*Shonen Jump Issue #43
*
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Cover/LCP)
Dr. Stone
One Piece
The Promised Neverland
Black Clover
We Never Learn (CP)
Jujutsu Kaisen
Mission: Yozakura Family
Haikyuu!!
Mitama Security
Yuuna and the Haunted Hotsprings
Haken Samurai (Oneshot/CP/43p) by Maeda Ryouhei
act-age
Chainsaw Man
Samurai 8: The Tale of Hachimaru
Yui Kamio Lets Loose
Double Taisei
Tokyo Sinobi Squad
Beast Children

*Next Issue*
Cover & LCP: One Piece
CP: Black Clover; Haikyuu!!; Jujutsu Kaisen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 19, 2019)

Crazy town.

Haikyuu and chainsawman have consistently been top manga ever sad to see them not at the top.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2019)

chainsaw has been good but they would have to increase their pacing if they want to catch up with other mangas...


----------



## Harlow (Nov 7, 2019)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #50: *

Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba (Cover & LCP)
Dr. STONE
Haikyu!!
The Promised Neverland
Black Clover
Chainsaw Man (CP)
My Hero Academia
ACT-AGE
We Never Learn
Jujutsu Kaisen
The Red Pledge (One-Shot, CP)
Yuuna and the Haunted Hot Springs
Mission: Yozakura Family
Yui Kamio Lets Loose
Mitama Security: Spirit Busters 
Double Taisei 
Samurai 8: The Tale of Hachimaru 
Tokyo Shinobi Squad 
Beast Children 
Dr. STONE reboot: Byakuya (Spin-Off)

Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #51:

Cover & LCP: Haikyu!!
CP: Black Clover (Double Page Spread), Dr. STONE, Yuuna and the Haunted Hotspring


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 7, 2019)

Chainsaw rising!


----------



## Rai (Dec 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 26, 2019)

So I heard Tokyo Shinobi squad got Cancelled T_T


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2020)

The MangaPlus release is simultaneous with the magazine's release over in Japan, 5 a.m. JST.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2020)

Good to know. They do write the next release date at the end, haven't looked at it too carefully to see if it's already my timezone or not.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Good to know. They do write the next release date at the end, haven't looked at it too carefully to see if it's already my timezone or not.


It should be.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2020)

This week's issue an outlier though. WSJ is already out in Japan.


----------



## Rai (Jan 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Jikuu (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm disappointed by Oda. I don't care about WN being his sensei, it's just a fucking pedo...


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

How would you rank the current WSJ manga series (those you read) from best to worst?



@Donquixote Doflamingo


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 22, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> How would you rank the current WSJ manga series (those you read) from best to worst?
> 
> 
> 
> @Donquixote Doflamingo


Does HunterXHunter still count 

Hunter X Hunter>Chainsawman>My Hero>Black Clover>One piece>Undead Unluck>Jujutsu Kaisen.

I'm to far behind Dr.Stone to accurately rate it right now but i do think its good.


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 18, 2020)

All the chapters are out on a friday.  Nice.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 4, 2020)

Shimabukuro's returning, hype's off the charts!
Build King serialization.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 4, 2020)

What's the manga gonna be about?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 4, 2020)

There was an oneshot but I can't seem to fight it. Making buildings that punch things?


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2020)

the irony in getting rid of act-age because of its mangaka but toriko mangaka can come back easily


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2020)

OS said:


> the irony in getting rid of act-age because of its mangaka but toriko mangaka can come back easily



They cancelled Shima's series when he was arrested as well. I would not be surprised if the writer for act-age was allowed to write for a series again after a couple years have passed and people forget what he did.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Keishin (Aug 7, 2021)

Tokyo Revengers is massive now selling 5,6M copies a month and with like 6 episodes left to air on S1. Wonder if it'll also get a movie.

Can't believe Black Clover is below Dragon Quest.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 10, 2021)

What are the main Shonen Jump manga right now?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2021)

One Piece, My Hero, and JJK, with Black Clover trailing.


----------

